# English Premier League/FA Cup/EFL Cup 2017/18 Season



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

can we all take a moment to laugh at the prospect of Evertons first 6 games without Lukaku


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Another away game to start off for Spurs. Though, technically even if we had a 'home' fixture it's still technically away from home. 

Vengeance for the 5-1 loss a year back would be welcome.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Brighton get Man City, Toon get Spurs and we got Crystal Palace. I think we may have got off easy there.

And our first six games aren't all that bad either. Palace, Newcastle, Saints, West Ham, Leicester and Burnley. I can see us getting 9 points or so from that if we hit the ground running. First major challenge will be going against Tottenham but at least we're at home.

Just from scanning through the list, it looks like the Arsenal and Chelsea games before Christmas will be on TV too which is nice and I'd be surprised if the Stoke game on Boxing Day and the Liverpool match don't end up on TV. Haven't checked the second half out yet but I'm pretty confident about that first run. If we can be above the relegation spots by January, I think we can stop up.

Still can't believe I'll be watching Huddersfield Town in the Premier League this year, don't think it'll properly sink in until that first game.

UTT.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Can't complain much about Liverpool's fixtures. There's no massive congestion of facing top teams, they all seem to be spread out quite nicely. Not a bad game to start with either, although I hope Watford don't profit from that new manager purple patch that always seems to happen. Finishing off against Brighton at Anfield, easy game to wrap up the league title.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

West Ham at home yeah I take that even away the Olympic stadium isn't ever going to be home to them.

Spurs regardless if it is a home or an away fixture all of their matches are away matches next season. Going to be a hard for them.

Edit had another check that isn't a bad August and September for United I like.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Spurs to smash the all time Premier League record attendance just the second game in. 

:banderas


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Chelsea about to finish on top again. :banderas


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Well Spurs finally will have 1 Premier league record.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



3MB4Life said:


> Brighton get Man City, Toon get Spurs and we got Crystal Palace. I think we may have got off easy there.
> 
> And our first six games aren't all that bad either. Palace, Newcastle, Saints, West Ham, Leicester and Burnley. I can see us getting 9 points or so from that if we hit the ground running. First major challenge will be going against Tottenham but at least we're at home.
> 
> ...


Wagner vs :klopp2 28th October.

--------

I always prefer a home game on the opening day, but considering we had Arsenal away last season first, Watford isn't too bad of a start. Although we've got Palace after that.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

*We have to play Chelsea, Spurs, City and Liverpool twice again for another season :bummeddrake*


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Brock said:


> Wagner vs :klopp2 28th October.


That's one of the games I'm looking forward to most this season. It's gonna be such an interesting dynamic considering the history and with how similar both men are tactically. Should be a good one.

We'll try and fill Anfield with "He's better than Klopp" chants for you.

I'm looking forward to when Arsenal visit as well since me and my dad'll be sat in opposite ends of the ground. Should be entertaining. I'm actually a little bit sad that we're the only Yorkshire team in the Prem, one of the best things about the Championship was that we got like four Yorkshire Derbies a season. Never thought I'd miss playing Leeds this much.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Our fixtures after the CL group games are hilarious. Back to back matches in Manchester too. Funny stuff.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

*Tank the competition, finish bottom of your group, go a whole season with no injuries and win the Title again instead of worrying about the piccle of midweek games :thumbsup*


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Nice start for United, vs Spurs 1 day before my birthday so getting tickets for that

Arsenal to lose again on 1st day :lol


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

overrated league












:hogansun


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Good start for City, Everton & Pool first 2 home games... :lol

Newcastle Boxing day.

Derby game at home Apr 7th :banderas


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Southampton sacked Puel


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Rodgers should take the job

Make it easier for Rangers this season

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Jamaican said:


> Southampton sacked Puel


survive their annual losing good players routine, finish 8th in the league, make the League Cup final and were unlucky to lose it, yet that's not good enough? am I missing something here :hmm:


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Renegade™ said:


> survive their annual losing good players routine, finish 8th in the league, make the League Cup final and were unlucky to lose it, yet that's not good enough? am I missing something here :hmm:


Reports are saying that he didn't get on with the board and the fans didn't like his style of football. Saints fans seem to be corroborating that information because the decision's getting positive reaction from them online.

I don't get it either, I didn't even know there was this much bother until now. I don't think I've been this stumped at a manager getting sacked since Lee Clark.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875650036587151360
:klopp2

Now, buy some players pls.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Brock said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875650036587151360
> :klopp2
> 
> Now, buy some players pls.


He could do with selling a certain Welsh keeper to a certain Yorkshire team too.

What's a goalie between als


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



3MB4Life said:


> He could do with selling a certain Welsh keeper to a certain Yorkshire team too.
> 
> What's a goalie between als


Yeah seems like he's still mulling over wether to let him go tbh. He may end up doing what's right for the player tbh. He's third choice with us and he's being offered the chance to be first choice elsewhere in the PL.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Brock said:


> Yeah seems like he's still mulling over wether to let him go tbh. He may end up doing what's right for the player tbh. He's third choice with us and he's being offered the chance to be first choice elsewhere in the PL.


I think that's why Danny wants to come back. He can either start pretty much every game this season with us or wait for both Mignolet and Karius to be out of action which is unlikely to happen. The most game time he can hope for at Anfield this season is some cup games and maybe making the bench if one of the other keepers is out. It depends on how patient Ward is and whether Klopp wants to keep him around enough. I wouldn't object to getting him on loan again while we get Coleman developing and look for another option elsewhere but I think he'd be very important for us this season. His saving was average but he's got room to develop at such a young age and we're looking to get better CB's in the window. The best thing about him was his distribution, it fit our system to a tee and he's kind of a talisman after the shootouts in the Playoffs.

And I think he looks much better in pink than green but that's just me.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Frank De Boer expected to take over at Palace.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879231270978375685
:lmao

The decision has been made! Crystal Palace's announcement of a new manager.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882855143187894272
"Emily"

:mjpen


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Btsport & skysports have announced which pl games will be live in Aug & sept. As well as times of every match for first 2 months of new season.

*August:*

Arsenal v Leicester - Fri 11th Aug on skysports - kick off 7:45pm uk time
Watford v Liverpool - Sat 12th Aug on skysports - kick off 12:30pm uk Time
Brington v Man city - Sat 12th of Aug on BTsport - kick off 5:30pm uk time
Newcastle v Spurs - Sun 13th of Aug on skysports - kick off 1:30pm uk time
Man Utd v West Ham - Sun 13th of Aug on skysports - kick off 4pm uk time

(Chelsea game at home to Burnley is on sat 12th at 3pm but will not on tv & isfirst time since 03/04 season when defending pl champion which was Man Utd then weren't on tv on first weekend of the new season)

Swansea v Man Utd - Sat 19th Aug on skysports - kick off 12:30pm uk time
Stoke v Arsenal - sat 19th Aug on BTsport - kick off 5:30pm uk time
Huddersfield v Newcastle - Sun 20th Aug on skysports - kick off 1:30pm uk Time 
Spurs v Chelsea - Sun 20th Aug on skysports - 4pm kick off uk time
Man City v Everton - mon 21st Aug on skysports - 8pm kick off uk time 

Bournemouth v Man City - sat 26th Aug on skysports - 12:45pm uk kick off time
Man Utd v Leicester - sat 26th Aug of BTsport - 5:30pm uk kick off time
West Brom v Stoke - Sun 27th Aug on skysports - 1:30pm uk kick off time
Liverpool v Arsenal - Sun 27th Aug on skysports - 4pm kick off time

*September:*

Man City v Liverpool - sat 9th sept on skysports - 12:45pm kick off uk time
Stoke v Man Utd - sat 9th sept on BTsport - 5:30pm kick off uk time
Burnley v palace - Sun 10th sept on skysports - 1:30pm kick off uk Time
Swansea v Newcastle - Sun 10th sept on skysports - 4pm uk kick off time
West Ham v Huddersfield - mon 11th sept on skysports - 8pm Kick off uk time

Bournemouth v Brighton - Friday 15th sept on skysports - 7:45pm kick off uk time
Palace v Southampton - sat 16th sept on skysports - 12:30pm kick off uk time
Spurs v Swansea - sat 16th sept on BTsport - 5:30pm kick off uk time
Chelsea v Arsenal - Sun 17th sept on skysports - 1:30pm kick off uk time
Man Utd v Everton - Sun 17th sept on skysports - 4pm kick off uk time

West Ham v Spurs - sat 23rd sept on skysports - 12:30pm kick off uk time
Leicester v Liverpool - sat 23rd sept on BTsport - 5:30pm kick off uk time 
Brighton v Newcastle - Sun 24th sept on skysports - 4pm kick off uk time 
Arsenal v West Brom - mon 25th sept on skysports - 8pm kick off uk time

Huddersfield v Spurs - sat 30th sept on skysports - 12:30pm uk kick off time
Chelsea v Man City - sat 30th sept on BTsport - 5:30om kick off uk time

*October:*

Arsenal v Brighton - Sun 1st oct on BTsport- 12pm kick off uk time
Everton v Burnley - Sun 1st oct on skysports - 2:15pm uk kick off time
Newcatske v Liverpool - Sun 1st oct on skysports - 4:30pm uk kick off time


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883340237132496896
RIP little man. 6 years old is no age at all.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

R.I.P. My thoughts certainly go out to all the family. Can't even begin to comprehend what it's like to go through something like this. He himself has been incredibly brave throughout all this. Absolute tragedy.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Damn man RIP lil man


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

The next African Cup of Nations will be moved to the summer instead of being played in January.

Good news.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

I wonder how hot it gets at that time of the year in some of the countries there.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

That Foden kid for City looked fucking class in that friendly. That English age group in general looks great - Sancho, Gomes, Sessegnon (veey english names) too, they're far more technical based than previous generations.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Joel said:


> I wonder how hot it gets at that time of the year in some of the countries there.


It'll be winter in a lot of the more southern African countries so it'll be cooler.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Brock said:


> The next African Cup of Nations will be moved to the summer instead of being played in January.
> 
> Good news.


Great news, especially for me as a Liverpool supporter. We won't have to lose Mane, Salah and possibly Keita during what is usually one of the most crucial stages of the season.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Atletico/Napoli and Liverpool/Bayern both live on ITV4 today.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

up the reds


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

:klopp2 great performance tbh. Mane was sensational. It's only pre season and results aren't that important, but it was still nice to see us play that well.

Sturridge tho again :klopp Great finish and he's fucked. It's such a shame his body is seemingly made of tracing paper.

Reaffirms my belief that we probably need another striker too in the window.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Definitely their year this time

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Lallana out for a couple of months :klopp


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Everton's first month and a half is gonna be a beating.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

That time of year again, brothers










Looks like it's gonna be a wild season


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

PREDICTIONS:

1. Man City
2. Man Utd 
3. Arsenal
4. Chelsea
5. Spurs
6. Liverpool
7. Southampton
8. Everton
9. Leicester
10. West Ham
11. Newcastle
12. West Brom
13. Stoke
14. Crystal Palace
15. Bournemouth
16. Watford
17. Brighton
18. Swansea
19. Burnley
20. Huddersfield

POTY - Kevin De Bruyne
Top Goalscorer - Romelu Lukaku

Conte to crash out in the group stage and get sacked before the end of the season. Klopp will have several nervous breakdowns. Mourinho will win another trophy and Pochettino will leave Spurs.

ALL NAILED ON.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

I'm a Leeds fan so I ain't really supporting any team but as long as United don't win or Arsenal (need that Arsenal fan tv) then I'm happy but it would be nice to see Liverpool or Tottenhem win though for a change.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

PREDICTIONS:

1. Man City
2. Man Utd
3. Chelsea
4. Tottenham
5. Liverpool
6. Arsenal
7. Everton
8. Watford
9. Southampton
10. Bournemouth
11. Leicester
12. Newcastle
13. West Ham
14. Crystal Palace
15. Swansea
16. Stoke
17. West Brom
18. Burnley
19. Brighton
20. Huddersfield


I think City will have to win the league with the amount of money they have spent. Anything less would be criminal and should force Guardiola to pretty much retire. Mourinho made United hard to beat last season and a few smart additions should move them forward again. I think Europe will disrupt Chelsea's league form and they will find themselves fighting more for third and fourth with Spurs and Liverpool then the league title. 

Watford my surprise package, no idea why. Marco Silva perhaps.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

1. Man United 
2. Chelsea 
3. Man City 
4. Spurs
5. Arsenal (depending on if they take europa seriously)
6. Liverpool (too small of a squad for prem and cl)
7. Everton 
8. Southampton 
9. Bournemouth 
10. West Brom
11. Crystal Palace 
12. Watford 
13. West Ham 
14. Leicester City 
15. Swansea City 
16. Stoke City 
17. Newcastle City 
18. Burnley 
19. Huddersfield Town 
20. Brighton and Hove Albion


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

1. Man United
2. Man City
3. Chelsea
4. Arsenal
5. Spurs
6. Liverpool
7. Everton
8. Southampton
9. Leicester
10. West Ham
11. Crystal Palace
12. West Brom
13. Stoke
14. Newcastle
15. Bournemouth
16. Burnley
17. Watford
18. Swansea
19. Brighton
20. Huddersfield

Top Goalscorer - Romelu Lukaku

Expecting big things from Lukaku & especially Pogba who I feel will have a big season, I have to back my team here. I was vocal against Lukaku's signing but I feel he's gonna bag for us.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Brock said:


> Lallana out for a couple of months :klopp


:klopp

1. Chelsea
2. Man City
3. Spurs
4. Man Utd
5. Liverpool
6. Arsenal
7. Everton
8. Southampton
9. West Ham
10. Leicester
11. Newcastle
12. West Brom
13. Stoke
14. Crystal Palace
15. Bournemouth
16. Burnley
17. Swansea
18. Watford
19. Brighton
20. Huddersfield

Top 4 is gonna be pretty damn tight again, surprised people are not predicting Spurs for a top 4 finish again. they are pretty much the exact same squad who did pretty damn well last year while both City & United will need time to gel. Lukaku will do well at United but i don't see him doing the job straight from the get go and i do wonder if the pressure to do well will get too his head. 

The rest of the table is pretty interchangable though. The relegation battle could legit be anyone in the bottom half of the table depending on who starts well.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



MC 16 said:


> Newcastle City


smh


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Green Light said:


> smh


yeah changed the team and forgot to take out the city.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Green Light said:


> smh


Sports Direct United have been called worse.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

people selling us short again, don't seem to learn from your mistakes do you lads 


1. Manchester United - defensively solid, will cope best with league/champions league, lukaku will find form, matic proves the doubters wrong
2. Chelsea - strong side as usual, will push united all the way, cms will be a success, morata less so
3. Manchester City - the defence working will be key, im still not convinced by any of them, going forward will be as good as they usually are 
4. Liverpool - sign VVD and we swap with city, great going forward with an increasingly positive outlook being instilled by the manager, keeping coutinho is key 
5. Spurs - Wembley woes, squad to small to cope with the demands of europe and the league, injuries will hurt them during the season 
6. Arsenal - relationship between the team and the fans too toxic whilst the manager remains in charge, predict a typical arsenal decent start then fall away
7. West Ham - low key best summer in the league 
8. Everton - defensively compact, good midfield options, slow as fuck going forward, dont see what giroud or gylfi does to change that, be hurt by europa football, cant see where the goals are coming from atm 
9. Southampton - steady season for the saints, hopefully recovering from the sale of VVD to the reds 
10. Bournemouth - another team with a great window, will be the leagues entertainers in terms of goals scored and conceded
11. Leicester - mahrez loss won't be too damaging, expect a good season out of Jamie vardy
12. Palace - zahas real breakout season thay secures a move to a top 6 club, benteke to score a steady stream of goals, prone to the occasional defensive nightmare 
13. Newcastle - solid season for rafa 
14. West Brom - same as usual for tony pulis men, will be a hard place to go for everyone in the league 
15. Swansea - rebuilding job continues for clement, llorente to struggle without gylfi, expect significant transfer activity in Jan 
16. Stoke - the first managerial casualty of the season, struggle to replace their lost flair and attacking threat hughes has spent so much time to create 
17. Huddersfield - surprise package, play an attractive style of football that'll win them many fans amongst the neutrals 
18. Burnley - 1 season wonder for burnley imo, will be found out and punished at turf moor, keanes a big loss 
19. Watford - home forms going to be vital, but theyve been on a downward spiral since the middle of their first season back in the prem, will struggle to score goals 
20. Brighton - worst team in the league, will be perennial whipping boys 

just my 2 cents lads


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

1. City
2. United
3. Chelsea
4. Liverpool
5. Spurs
6. Arsenal
7. Southampton
8. Everton
9. Crystal Palace
10. West Ham
11. Leicester
12. Newcastle
13. Bournemouth
14. West Brom
15. Watford
16. Burnley
17. Swansea
18. Stoke
19. Huddersfield
20. Brighton


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

You'd think I'd enjoy it but it's rather sad seeing Morata flop so spectacularly. Hopefully he can find a new club soon and move on to better things.

Chelsea look atrocious and probably have more starters unavailable now than at any point last season - My prediction of Conte being out by January is ON POINT.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

These tables look suspiciously like last years - Manchester clubs first and second and people underrating Spurs :hmm:

I personally expect Pool to drop off due to lack of squad depth, although there's still time to rectify that.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Gotta be right one day with these predictions :armfold


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

1. Manchester City 
2. Chelsea
3. Tottenham
4. Manchester United
5. Liverpool
6. Arsenal
7. Everton
8. Southampton
9. West Ham
10. Leicester
11. West Brom
12. Stoke
13. Crystal Palace
14. Bournemouth
15. Newcastle
16. Swansea
17. Watford
18. Burnley
19. Brighton
20. Huddersfield


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Seb said:


> These tables look suspiciously like last years - Manchester clubs first and second and people underrating Spurs :hmm:
> 
> I personally expect Pool to drop off due to lack of squad depth, although there's still time to rectify that.


Well spurs are at wembely and they never do well at wembely, there form in the champions league can prove that.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

@Vader how come you have Stoke being relegated?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Purely out of desire, rather than expectation. I've never liked them. When your top scorer is Peter Crouch, with 10, you know you're lucky to be finishing 13th. Just a team full of average to shit footballers, with about three exceptions.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Vader said:


> Purely out of desire, rather than expectation. I've never liked them. When your top scorer is Peter Crouch, with 10, you know you're lucky to be finishing 13th. Just a team full of average to shit footballers, with about *three exceptions*.


Butland, Shaqiri and ????


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

My table works out pretty similar to Vader's aside from me being slightly higher on West Ham and not so much on Liverpool.

1. City
2. United
3. Spurs
4. Chelsea
5. Liverpool
6. Arsenal
7. Southampton
8. West Ham
9. Everton
10. Palace
11. West Brom
12. Leicester
13. Bournemouth
14. Newcastle
15. Watford
16. Burnley
17. Stoke
18. Huddersfield
19. Swansea
20. Brighton


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Zouma whilst he's on loan there, Rugrat. Muniesa, Pieters and Bojan have their moments but not enough. Although in Bojan's case he was loaned out.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Bojan hasn't looked that good recently. Allen has looked better in his position.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

On another note, Paul Merson has predicted Watford to get relegated, probably because he doesn't like Marco Silva.

Merse also claims that he's currently good enough to play for Chelsea. Someone really ought to let him know it's not 1991 any more. Then again he wouldn't have any competition if Chelsea were to do a 4-3-3.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

why are watford getting bad rap? Their problem was matazzeratti played defensive football which was not the the strengths of deeney, and ingalo who left. Silva showed with Hull that he can easily play attacking football but its hull so they never had a a chance.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Only CGS has Watford getting relegated (and said the bottom half is interchangeable). Merson can't exactly look worse after his comments on Silva last season, so if Watford do get relegated, he can say "I told you so".


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Merson was the worst player in the 6 a side Star Sixes that was on Sky recently, just overweight and slow. Don't rate his technique anymore either.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

1. city
2. chelsea
3. spurs
4. united
5. arsenal
6. liverpool
7. everton
8. watford
9. southampton
10. west ham
11. leicester
12. newcastle
13. stoke
14. bournemouth
15. palace
16. burnley
17. brom
18. swansea
19. huddersfield
20. brighton


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

1. Man Utd
2. Citeh 
3. Tottenham
4. Arsenal
5. Chelsea
6. Liverpool
7. Everton
8. Watford
9. Southampton
10. Bournemouth
11. Leicester
12. West Ham
13. Stoke
14. West Brom
15. Newcastle
16. Crystal Palace
17. Swansea
18. Burnley
19. Huddersfield
20. Brighton


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Target for Leicester this season should be consistency and to solidify ourselves as a top 10 side.

Last season we had a shit summer in terms of signings, this summer has looked much better on paper. Maguire been a stand out in Pre Season, Iborra will be useful in certain games while Iheanacho is one of the most exciting signings we've ever made. We could do with a couple more though, another defender to replace Huth long term and a midfielder with creativity.

Our chances will probably depend on if Mahrez leaves or not, Drinkwater been linked with Chelsea but he's been awful since last November. I expect us to start slow, August and September could be tough but hopefully we kick on around October time. 

Top six is probably too ambitious but I expect us to compete for a place between 7th-12th, but hopefully we can sneak top 10.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

1. Man City
2. Man United
3. Liverpool
4. Chelsea
5. Arsenal
6. Tottenham
7. Leicester
8. Everton
9. Southampton
10. Bournemouth
11. Watford
12. West Ham
13. Newcastle
14. West Brom
15. Stoke
16. Crystal Palace
17. Burnley
18. Swansea
19. Huddersfield
20. Brighton


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Hey, Arsenal are playing on Saturday morning my time. Nice.

Also a shitty prediction because why the hell not:

1. Man City
2. Chelsea
3. Man Utd
4. Arsenal
5. Tottenham
6. Liverpool
7. Everton
8. Southampton
9. Leicester
10. West Ham
11. Newcastle
12. Bournemouth
13. Watford
14. West Brom
15. Crystal Palace
16. Stoke
17. Huddersfield
18. Burnley
19. Swansea
20. Brighton


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Why does everyone think Watford will do well? Marco Silva seems like a good manager, but when your best player is Etienne Capoue, your ceiling can only be so high.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

All of the teams below them are garbage. We were in upper mid table form after he took over from Phelan too, so I don't think it's too infeasible he can do bits with Watford.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Man Utd are winning the league. In terms of depth and a complete team we are the best. Cam/attacking 10 we got pogba, mata, miki. DM we got carrick, matic and herrera. Up front we got rashford, lukaku and marital with ibra potentially returning. Center backs we got bailly, lindeloff, jones, rojo (injured), smalling, blind and darmian who has played there a few times when needed. Our squad players are peirera, lingard, fellani, young. Even in goal we got De Gea, romero and Joel Periera 

Depth in the entire of squad will make us winners. Spurs have non, same with Chelsea and Liverpool. City have depth but they don't have it in their defense which is already dreadful in terms of defensive quality. Arsenal even with sanchez came 5th so when they sell him I don;t see them doing well.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



MC 16 said:


> Man Utd are winning the league. In terms of depth and a complete team we are the best. Cam/attacking 10 we got pogba, mata, miki. DM we got carrick, matic and herrera. Up front we got rashford, lukaku and marital with ibra potentially returning. Center backs we got bailly, lindeloff, jones, rojo (injured), smalling, blind and darmian who has played there a few times when needed. Our squad players are peirera, lingard, fellani, young. Even in goal we got De Gea, romero and Joel Periera
> 
> Depth in the entire of squad will make us winners. Spurs have non, same with Chelsea and Liverpool. City have depth but they don't have it in their defense which is already dreadful in terms of defensive quality. Arsenal even with sanchez came 5th so when they sell him I don;t see them doing well.


LOVE the confidence :fergie


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

*1 – Man City
I don’t think they’re a complete enough team to really challenge in Europe yet but they’re comfortably the best team in the league on paper. You could argue they were last season too and that didn’t turn out very well so who knows. Be interesting how the playing time between Bernardo/Sane/Sterling/Silva/De Bruyne gets divided up. Throw in Gundogan when he’s back too. Lack of depth in defence should be a concern but at least Walker and Mendy are upgrades. I still expect the likes of Barca, Real and Bayern to rip through their defence though.

2 – Chelsea
I’m really surprised how many people have us finishing above Chelsea. Depth issues but depth issues never cost Chelsea because reasons. If they do get hit with injuries then I could easily see them bombing out of the top 4 but they’re the sort of team who always get around it. 

3 – Man Utd
Of the top 6 only City are locks for top 4 at this stage. Last season we showed we’re good enough to be at this level again. Fully expect us to get more of the results to back up our performances this time around. Don’t see us winning the title but we should be in the mix for most of the season. If Pogba sorts his end output out then who knows. Probably a genuinely world class player short right now.

4 – Tottenham
It’s weird how many people have them finishing outside the top 4. I think Wembley hurts them along with a non-existent transfer window but this is still a great team that have been in the title race the last two seasons. Only way I see them finishing below 4th is a long period of absence for Kane. Champions League won’t hurt them because Poch bombs all the cups. 

5 – Liverpool
Could swap Liverpool and Arsenal around depending on the business Liverpool do before the end of the month but barring them keeping Coutinho and bringing in another truly great player I don’t see them finishing above the teams above them. The defence will hurt them, lack of depth and Europe will hurt them more and I expect Klopp to be found out tactically a lot more regularly this season. 

6 – Arsenal
Even if they do keep Sanchez. Haven’t been a great team for a few seasons now and while everyone else is improving they’re remaining stagnant. 

7 – Everton
Their striking options aren’t looking too pretty at the minute. Definitely not a good enough window to break the ceiling into the top 6 but they’re still a level above the rest of the pack.

8 – Leicester
I really think Leicester, West Ham and Everton are the only strong teams from the rest of the pack so should be comfortable top half finishes. Losing Mahrez shouldn’t hurt too much as he was a non factor last season. Ranieri nonsense last season aside they were a very good team still.

9 – West Ham
Hernandez is a great pick up for them and if they don’t isolate him up front he’ll get them enough goals for a top half finish. 

10 – Southampton
Irrelevant mid table season.

11 – Crystal Palace
If they lose Benteke for an extended period they could be in danger but otherwise they’ve got enough good players to finish on top of the donkey pack. 

12 – West Brom
Standard established Pulis side unexciting mid table finish.

13 – Burnley
13th sounds kinda crazy for a team I could just as easily see finishing 19th and going down but hey, good defences always do well.

14 – Bournemouth
Anything from 10-15 sounds right. Still not tight enough at the back to not be considered for relegation though.

15 – Brighton
From my bottom six who the fuck knows. Gotta be bold to be smug.

16 – Watford
To continue the trend of not being a good team but staying up without too much fuss.

17 – Newcastle
Rafa won’t last the season and there’ll be turmoil but they’ll edge is just.

18 – Stoke
Time is up. Bold to be smug. Haven’t exactly been a good team under Hughes and that’s gotta catch up with them sooner rather than later.

19 – Swansea
Fortunate to stay up last season, doomed to go with or without Gylfi.

20 – Huddersfield
Good luck boys. *


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Leicester born and bred here, excited for a new season with no pressure on us. A big game to start with in Arsenal and while it wasn't exactly the most polished forty five minutes to kick off the new season it was very exciting. Hope we can take at least a point here, we deserve it. If Arsenal don't sort their defence out they'll be eaten alive this season. About time we signed a new fullback ourselves, a young guy from Hull doesn't sound like the most obvious answer, but he looked pretty good during that first half.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Is it too soon for #Wengerout yet?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

*As an Arsenal fan, this is so painful to watch....as I type that it's 3-3, painful still though.*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Based on this game. None of these teams are good enough for top 6.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

The realisation that i have to endure a minimum of 2 more years of this shit has just truly dawned on me. Result aside we just got out of jail big time. So tactically inept from Wenger yet again, thinks you can play 2 left wing backs in a central back 3 and get away with it, what makes it worse is that you have 2 natural centre backs in Mustafi and Chambers who are not injured yet not even in the squad. Chambers i do not rate but he had a decent tournament for the under 21s and it is his natural position. Mustafi needs more rest apparently even though he has not played a game for 4 weeks now. 

Same old shit will ultimately produce the same results, failure


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

I'm sure I'll be saying that many times this season.... same old shit from us, throw it all away in the last five minutes and come away with nothing. A minimum of five minutes stoppage to try and get something back but we'd already given up. So frustrating. We can play such great football but seemingly never when it counts. Arsenal didn't deserve all three points but the fans won't care, they got them.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

I hate them so much. :jose

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

*FITBA

:frankie

Also #Justice4Giroud :frankie*


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

God damn, we just come back from to win an exciting game 4-3 and people are still more concerned with having a whinge than celebrating. There's plenty to pick apart what went on, but shit, football must be a grim sport to follow if you don't even allow yourself to enjoy a win like that :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Rowdy Yates said:


> The realisation that i have to endure a minimum of 2 more years of this shit has just truly dawned on me. Result aside we just got out of jail big time. So tactically inept from Wenger yet again, thinks you can play 2 left wing backs in a central back 3 and get away with it, what makes it worse is that you have 2 natural centre backs in Mustafi and Chambers who are not injured yet not even in the squad. Chambers i do not rate but he had a decent tournament for the under 21s and it is his natural position. Mustafi needs more rest apparently even though he has not played a game for 4 weeks now.
> 
> Same old shit will ultimately produce the same results, failure


Who is missing from the hideously average central midfield? I can't for the life of me think. 

I know Cazorla is out injured and he's a big loss, but there doesn't seem to be a return date for him - seem's strange that Arsenal have spent big on a striker yet failed to improve their defence or midfield. 

Are you linked with anyone to come in for those positions?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Who is missing from the hideously average central midfield? I can't for the life of me think.
> 
> I know Cazorla is out injured and he's a big loss, but there doesn't seem to be a return date for him - seem's strange that Arsenal have spent big on a striker yet failed to improve their defence or midfield.
> 
> Are you linked with anyone to come in for those positions?


Francis fucking Coquelin

For me centre mid has been our biggest problem since Gilberto left and we have never really recovered. I do not think for one second that Wenger will address that problem this transfer window. Cazorla is class but he is out till december minimum. I think we are fine at centre half now. We have Kos, Mustafi, Per and Gabriel fpalm to come back in but you are correct, centre mid is our biggest problem and has been for a number of years now


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Fucking Arsenal getting out of jail again :armfold

---------

I should be excited for the start of our season tomorrow. But with our transfer window going full on tits up, my enthusiasm is definitely dented atm.

But hey FITBA is back at least, so.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Hello here are my thoughts in the premier league teams in alphabetical order .

*AFC Bournemouth* AFC Bournemouth have squad which produce a mid table or even have good cup run if Eddie Howe fields a good cup team. They have taken fringe players from other teams and it has worked for them.

*Arsenal* Arsenal as a top 4 team this time around they have improved the attack and if Wenger keeps Cech in goal rather than Ospina and Sanchez stay that could make them a top 4 contender .

*Brighton & Hove Albion* Brighton & Hove Albion I see them as team near the bottom of league either just relegated or just safe. As I don't see the quality in the squad, some players will have fun and *Hulk Up* or do an *Ellsworth * and do more than they thought possible it might not be enough. 

*Burnley* Burnley I think they will be just safe or relegated as they have not replaced Michael Keane who went to Everton. 

*Chelsea* Chelsea have replaced Costa with Morata. However Morata is an unknown quantity as regards to playing in the premier league, so top 4 but where in the top 4 that is the question. 

*Crystal Palace* Crystal Palace Frank De Boer is new manager and squad is still the same as last year and will be just safe.

*Everton* Everton I think that Everton can be top 6 or even top 4 but they need a playmaker and another striker. So in conclusion I think they could surprise people . *I am an Everton Fan*

*Huddersfield Town* Huddersfield Town I see them as near the bottom as squad cannot compete with those around them near the bottom . As I said for Brighton some players will surprise and do more than people think but it could not be enough for safety.

*Leicester City* Leicester City I them as safe mid table stale same area of the table as last year . It will up Shakespeare to prove he not just a number 2.

*Liverpool *Liverpool I see them as top 8 but not top 4 as their goalkeeper is average and the defence OK but could be better. Philippe Coutinho wants to leave and replacing him with the tight wage structure will be a problem . Lastly they need the strikers to perform if they are going to be competing on all fronts .

*Manchester City* Manchester City they have team that can win the league but it depends on keeper performing . Pep Guardiola like keepers who can play like Bruce Grobbelaar, but saving is more important than ball play for a keeper .

*Manchester United* Manchester United top 4 or even top 2 . Lukaku is slow stater but once he gets going he scores .

*Newcastle United* Newcastle United they could be safe this season as they have some of same players as last time .

*Southampton * Southampton they will be top 10 but not top 6 as they have not strengthen so they are too good for top 15 so top 10.

*Stoke City* Stoke City same as last season between 15-8 depending if the team gel together. 

*Swansea City * Swansea City similar to stoke some where in the top 15-10 depending if they get some more quality .

*Tottenham Hotspur* Tottenham Hotspur will be top 6 to higher but it depends on who they can bring in on wage budget they have .

*Watford* Watford I see them around the bottom or just safe as they have changed manager so it takes time for the team to get used to new ideas . 

*West Bromwich Albion* West Bromwich Albion they will defiantly be safe as that's what Tony Pulis does. Top 15 like last year. 

*West Ham United* West Ham United have improved the squad so they be top 10 or top 8 if they all fire in the right direction.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Our bench tomorrow is going to be hilarious.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Joel said:


> Our bench tomorrow is going to be hilarious.


Shall we have a bet at who's bench is more hilarious this weekend out of Chelsea and Tottenhams?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Who are you guys missing? Trippier, Son and Lamela? I know your bench was never that strong last season, which makes me wonder why on earth you have done no business at all. Do you think it's the new stadium that has so much of the money tied up into it?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Joel said:


> Who are you guys missing? Trippier, Son and Lamela? I know your bench was never that strong last season, which makes me wonder why on earth you have done no business at all. Do you think it's the new stadium that has so much of the money tied up into it?


Trippier, Lamela, Rose and N'Koudou all missing so our bench is likely to be Vorm, Walker-Peters, Wimmer, Winks, Dier, Janssen and a youngster depending on the formation we play.

I don't think the stadium has had too much of an effect - I just think with how Pochettino is, he wants specific players with specific traits who can come in, not disrupt the family like atmosphere as well as adapt to his system. 

Apparently, we're close to signing Davinson Sanchez for £35,000,000 and Levy is in Amsterdam right now. I'm confident we're signing Barkley and we're favourites to sign Balde Keita (though this is a pipe dream), we'll also sign a right back, but not sure who.

In Tottenham's world, there is plenty of time left in the window to get our business done. We have already made £70,000,000 on transfer outs this season and you factor the prize money into that, we're more than equipped.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Well that was some start :lol

Lapses of concentration cost us, it's been our downfall in the past and it was our downfall again tonight.

Our game plan up until 80 minutes was spot on, we pressed Arsenal, we frustrated Arsenal and we fully deserved our lead. The intensity was there, Albrighton, Okazaki and Vardy were all superb. 

Quite a few Leicester fans are blaming the substitutions tonight, albeit the Iheanacho sub was a weird one, our poor defending and lack of concentration was yet again to blame.

A pleasing performance for the majority of it, but a loss is a loss and to lose in that manner fucking hurts.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Let's hope every game this year is as good as the first one.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Was so pumped to remember I had drafted Vardy yesterday only to then remember I never actually selected the team. On the bench. 3rd sub. Walcott the only starter. One point.

Laugh until cry.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



> Jack Colback has almost certainly played his last game for Newcastle United after a training ground row which has seen him banished from the first-team set-up.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...le-s-Jack-Colback-set-leave-training-row.html

Best news in ages :banderas2


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Very surprised that he was still in the team up until now.









Hope I get the win. :side:


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

God damn that goal from Mane was lovely.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

I'm not entirely convinced that was a penalty. Gomes got enough on it to be considered a clean tackle. There seems to be this perception that goalkeepers aren't allowed to tackle with their arms and they have to gather the ball, but there's nothing in the laws of the game about it. So it me it was a clean tackle by Gomes and the contact only game after he'd played the ball and got it well enough away.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

2 Sky games in 2 days, and there's already been 13 goals. 

Looking forward to tomorrow's double header.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

well that's not good enough, badly need van dijk an a attacking mid if coutinho goes


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

ugh :mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

:klopp

Same old shit with our defending. And klopp tries to pretend to us that our first team squad doesn't need much strengthening

kay

Watford deserved something out the game but it's always shit to concede like that and drop 2 points.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

The most typical ending to a Liverpool game. Can't defend set pieces. 

This zonal marking needs to fuck right off. 

The last goal looked offside.

Klopp needs to fix that defence.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Yeah that match proved that we 've learnt fuck all since last season. 2 set piece goals conceded and the other with outright dogshit defending. It's all well and good having the talent on the other side of the pitch but unless we have a solid defensive unit we won't get far. 

Hopefully this gives them a kick up the arse to get the Van Dijk deal done and at least have a quick look around for another defender for some extra depth.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

When people criticise zonal marking at corners, I often wonder if they remember just how many goals were scored from corners back in the day when every team man marked? Guys like Steve Bruce could get into double figures for the season mostly off the back of scoring headers from corners. Obviously zonal marking falls apart if it's unorganised and the players aren't good enough aerially, but there is a reason that most Premier League teams and virtually every La Liga and Serie A team go with zonal marking at corners.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Impoliter said:


> When people criticise zonal marking at corners, I often wonder if they remember just how many goals were scored from corners back in the day when every team man marked? Guys like Steve Bruce could get into double figures for the season mostly off the back of scoring headers from corners. Obviously zonal marking falls apart if it's unorganised and the players aren't good enough aerially, but there is a reason that most Premier League teams and virtually every La Liga and Serie A team go with zonal marking at corners.


For Liverpool, it clearly doesn't work. Hasn't worked for a long time now.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

It worked great when you had Rafa Benitez. Granted that was a long time ago, but just because the execution is flawed, it doesn't mean the concept is too.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Chelsea :lmao


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

I just looked at the scores... the fuck is going on, Chelsea have conceded three goals and had a player sent off... already? And against Burnley? Dafuq????


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Lol Chelsea. 

Also Rooney!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Huddersfield gonna win the league.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Chelsea making me feel a lil bit better about our result today


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Have Chelsea had a second player sent off?! Dafuq is happening. Hahaha. Welcome back, Champions.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

13 goals and defensive shitfests in the two Sky games :banderas

Pool FLOPPING with :jetbad performances from the centre backs and :hendo

MATCH WINNER ROONEY :theroon

FLOPRATA with a goal and brilliant assist within half an hour :jose

RAT FUCK CESC sent off :cockhead1 :bosque

Klopp's post match interview basically confirming Coutinho is GONE :coutinho

City's bench :sodone

Huddersfield 3-0 up away from home :messi3


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Rudiger was every bit as bad as I expected him to be. Probably would have been 2-2 if he was not playing.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*










:theroon


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Very smart of whoever is running the club to wait until the first game of the season to establish that three of the players in the starting XI were WOAT and another just an idiot.

Batshuayi never starting again would be a nice idea. I'd say the same for Cahill and Rudiger but we probably need to start one of them, it's like Sophie's choice but if her kids were useless cunts.

Also a quick :mj2 for Boga making his debut after 8 years at the club and having to be subbed off because Cahill decided to be a muppet.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

I'll take the three points. City next week should be interesting...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Curry said:


> Also a quick :mj2 for Boga making his debut after 8 years at the club and having to be subbed off because Cahill decided to be a muppet.


And tbh, Conte was a bit of a dick for making that sub, as we could have gone 4-4-1 for a little bit to see how it worked.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

City have finally scored.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

The sooner Brighton go back down and I never have to hear about Chris "he's such a nice guy" Hughton the better. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896418487853252612


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

What a day lol 

Lolerpool & Chelski :lol

Our turn tomorrow


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



RAW IS BRAUN said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896418487853252612


This looks like what happens when I try and pretend I am really good at Fifa and try and show off to my mates.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

So if we don't sign anyone next week and everyone who was out are still out, we'll be lining up like this vs Spurs;

Courtois
Azpi Christensen Rudiger
Moses Kante Luiz Alonso
Willian Boga
Morata

Big Willy, Tomori, Clarke-Salter, Scott, Maddox, Musonda, Batshuayi​
:bosque


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

The fuck was that shit Palace 

Oh well good to see Aussie Mooy starting well.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Impoliter said:


> It worked great when you had Rafa Benitez. Granted that was a long time ago, but just because the execution is flawed, it doesn't mean the concept is too.


Definitely was a long time ago. Never said the concept was flawed. I said it needs to stop for Liverpool. Putting words in my mouth.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Destiny said:


> Definitely was a long time ago. Never said the concept was flawed. I said it needs to stop for Liverpool. Putting words in my mouth.


we cant play zonal anymore i agree 
its daft that we have sakho there not playing as well


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

These next two weeks in the transfer window are going to be a killer to endure :mj2

Our defence yesterday was a shambles at times tbh, esp at set pieces. Just seems we'll never learn.

Watford were much better in the first half esp, they do look good going forward. But like us, they can't defend at the best of times.

Mane tho :lenny So lucky to have him

Bring on Hoffenheim :klopp


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

I wonder if we'll still have Mahrez and Drinkwater by the time this transfer window is over. I really do think if we do lose them and don't have immediate people to step in and replace them, this season could be brutal for us.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

You could do with keeping Drinkwater as I imagine he's a good person to have around and he's better than James/King. You should be praying Mahrez fucks off though, he was horrendous last season and was equally as bad vs Arsenal. Gray will probably excel given a more important role in the team.

So my criticisms yesterday backfired - Watford to be hammered as they're shite (underestimated how bad Liverpool's defence actually is), and Rooney being wank, although I didn't see the game, just that he scored. It's nice to see him score though as he's had to put up with a lot of shit over the past few years from reactive fans like me.

Today's prediction - United won't score 5 and concede 0 :armfold


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Vader said:


> You could do with keeping Drinkwater as I imagine he's a good person to have around and he's better than James/King. You should be praying Mahrez fucks off though, he was horrendous last season and was equally as bad vs Arsenal. Gray will probably excel given a more important role in the team.


I've always felt Mahrez's performances kinda sum up Leicester as he can turn up one game and look absolutely world class and feel like the centrepiece of the team, then we can go half a dozen games before we really see anything on that level again. Vardy is the same, he goes through really bad patches and then suddenly smashes a worldy out of nowhere. 

I think we really need to move on from finding another Kante and just find some no nonsense players who may not be world class, but consistently turn up every game on the same sort of level, we don't have nearly enough players like that and if you can't rely on what team will turn up, how can you plan at all? 

I know Gray has been linked with moves away as well but nothing quite as concerning as with Drinkwater or Mahrez, he is young and probably doesn't want to stick around if Leicester struggle which is a shame but fair enough.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

I think you've suffered from losing Steve Walsh, who from what I understand was an integral part of recruitment.

With Mahrez, it's frustrating as you know the talent is there but it's just not happening at all really any more for him. A move away will probably be good for him and the club. Needs to happen sooner rather than later though as last minute rushed signings can be very risky.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

It's almost time for United to rip west ham to shreds. Expect Winston Reid to have not two but three arseholes after this game. I prediction a nil nil draw.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Vader said:


> I think you've suffered from losing Steve Walsh, who from what I understand was an integral part of recruitment.
> 
> With Mahrez, it's frustrating as you know the talent is there but it's just not happening at all really any more for him. A move away will probably be good for him and the club. Needs to happen sooner rather than later though as last minute rushed signings can be very risky.


Yeah, Walsh was the master in finding the cheapest and best damn players you've never heard of, I have no idea how he managed to always find such diamonds in the rough but without him we would have probably never found Vardy, Mahrez or Kante and what a different world we'd be in without them.

Yeah the risk with Mahrez is if he ends up wanting to leave and we force him to stay, then he'll just not bother and then not only will we lose a crucial part of our team anyway his value will plummet and so if we sell him in say January, we'd get a fraction of what we could have got. 

Comparatively we aren't a club with money to chuck about so finances are nothing to gamble when you look at the stupid money the top clubs can burn every window. 

But who knows, maybe they'll convince him to stay somehow and he'll return to his form of old and we all live happily ever after.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

*That result might end up being a great one for Chelsea is kicks them into gear with this issue with their non existent depth. Really is a joke that the champions start the season off with the bench that they had. Even more so when you see how many players they've let go this season, especially on loan. At least your boy Christensen has found his way into the team though Joel! *


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Pizzamorg said:


> I wonder if we'll still have Mahrez and Drinkwater by the time this transfer window is over. I really do think if we do lose them and don't have immediate people to step in and replace them, this season could be brutal for us.


Both have been so hit and miss though recently, Drinkwater especially has been absolutely awful since November/December last year, I'm surprised Chelsea are even interested, if a 30-40 million bid goes in you'd snap their hand off surely, on our current form he should be our 4th choice central midfielder, Ndidi, James and Iborra are all ahead of him right now.

Mahrez is another story, regardless how he plays sometimes he can turn it on in an instant like no other player can. He is a match winner and a moment of magic by him can turn a game; however as we've seen so many times over the past year, he's lazy and you can tell he doesn't want to be with us anymore. Friday night for instance he was our worst player and his mistakes cost us two goals. Yes, it'd be hard to find a replacement but is he irreplaceable? Of course not. If we can replace him with a more hard working winger, who's consistent and will chip in with assists and goals then we should be fine.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Alright_Mate said:


> Both have been so hit and miss though recently, Drinkwater especially has been absolutely awful since November/December last year, I'm surprised Chelsea are even interested, if a 30-40 million bid goes in you'd snap their hand off surely, on our current form he should be our 4th choice central midfielder, Ndidi, James and Iborra are all ahead of him right now.
> 
> Mahrez is another story, regardless how he plays sometimes he can turn it on in an instant like no other player can. He is a match winner and a moment of magic by him can turn a game; however as we've seen so many times over the past year, he's lazy and you can tell he doesn't want to be with us anymore. Friday night for instance he was our worst player and his mistakes cost us two goals. Yes, it'd be hard to find a replacement but is he irreplaceable? Of course not. If we can replace him with a more hard working winger, who's consistent and will chip in with assists and goals then we should be fine.


James really impressed me the other day against Arsenal, when was the last time he played in the Prem, it has been years right? Well it was like he never left. I rated James highly before that unfortunate injury and didn't really realise how much we were missing him until that game. 

But yeah, you are right about Drinky, same old shit for all of our players really. I've been reading that Chelsea wanted both Drinkwater and Kante as partners initially but only opted for Kante at the time but have still wanted Drinkwater ever since so who knows on that one. 

On your points about Mahrez... why the hell did we sell Schlupp to Palace again? First Kante, then Schlupp, come on guys...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Pizzamorg said:


> James really impressed me the other day against Arsenal, when was the last time he played in the Prem, it has been years right? Well it was like he never left. I rated James highly before that unfortunate injury and didn't really realise how much we were missing him until that game.
> 
> But yeah, you are right about Drinky, same old shit for all of our players really. I've been reading that Chelsea wanted both Drinkwater and Kante as partners initially but only opted for Kante at the time but have still wanted Drinkwater ever since so who knows on that one.
> 
> On your points about Mahrez... why the hell did we sell Schlupp to Palace again? First Kante, then Schlupp, come on guys...


14/15 season he got injured, last home game I think it was. Matty James is underrated mate, very very underrated. So happy to see him back in a Leicester shirt. It will take him a bit of time to get used to the pace of the Prem again; however he's a very useful player to have, he can do everything apart from shoot. When he went on loan to Barnsley last season, he created the same amount of chances than Drinkwater did...he played 15 less games.

Let Drinkwater go if a bid of £30 million or higher comes in, he isn't the same player without Kante alongside him. Drinkwater for months has returned to his old negative ways of backwards and sideways passes.

Why the hell did we let Schlupp leave? That's surely not a serious question right...


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Alright_Mate said:


> 14/15 season he got injured, last home game I think it was. Matty James is underrated mate, very very underrated. So happy to see him back in a Leicester shirt. It will take him a bit of time to get used to the pace of the Prem again; however he's a very useful player to have, he can do everything apart from shoot. When he went on loan to Barnsley last season, he created the same amount of chances than Drinkwater did...he played 15 less games.
> 
> Let Drinkwater go if a bid of £30 million or higher comes in, he isn't the same player without Kante alongside him. Drinkwater for months has returned to his old negative ways of backwards and sideways passes.
> 
> Why the hell did we let Schlupp leave? That's surely not a serious question right...


Yeah, James is the kind of player who may not make the headlines but is a thrumming heart in the centre of a solid side. Basically, we need more players like him. 

I agree about Drinkwater, then reinvest those funds in a replacement for Morgan and a more reliable playmaker. 

What? I rated Schlupp, did you not like him? Or did something happen behind the scenes I didn't know about?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Pizzamorg said:


> Yeah, James is the kind of player who may not make the headlines but is a thrumming heart in the centre of a solid side. Basically, we need more players like him.
> 
> I agree about Drinkwater, then reinvest those funds in a replacement for Morgan and a more reliable playmaker.
> 
> What? I rated Schlupp, did you not like him? Or did something happen behind the scenes I didn't know about?


We have a few players like that who don't get the recognition they deserve. Danny Simpson last season in our bad spell was probably our second best player behind Kasper. Albrighton recently has been absolutely magnificent, absolute opposite of Mahrez, runs his socks off.

Regardless if Drinky leaves or not I can see us getting another defender anyway, we do have money to spend, just not extortionate prices like the big teams throw out. We did spend £30 mill on Slimani and £25 on Iheanacho.

I liked Jeff, he had his moments but a lot didn't rate him, it was the right time for him to move on. All pace and no product was Jeff.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

I think the matches so far have shown us what we already knew about certain teams. Arsenal still have far too many defensive frailties but can score goals when needed. Liverpool still are not THAT good and with Coutinho leaving (Can't believe a manager as renowned as Klopp cant get at least one more season from him) will only get worse. Palace, for all that they have shown over the last couple seasons are still not consistent enough. Man city have attacking prowess but do they have the quality and coaching staff to take them to a title? 

ALl in all, pretty much what we expected...so is it going to be the same for United? Can LUkaku add to the side? Can they be title contenders again?


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Alright_Mate said:


> We have a few players like that who don't get the recognition they deserve. Danny Simpson last season in our bad spell was probably our second best player behind Kasper. Albrighton recently has been absolutely magnificent, absolute opposite of Mahrez, runs his socks off.
> 
> Regardless if Drinky leaves or not I can see us getting another defender anyway, we do have money to spend, just not extortionate prices like the big teams throw out. We did spend £30 mill on Slimani and £25 on Iheanacho.
> 
> I liked Jeff, he had his moments but a lot didn't rate him, it was the right time for him to move on. All pace and no product was Jeff.


I know I shouldn't let it impact on my feelings about him as a player but Simpson the throttler just pisses me off by existing. Weird no one ever shows any interest in Kasper as I'd argue him one of the best in the world right now, although that might just be me being biased. And yeah, we should definitely try and get more out of Albrighton, he can make magic happen. 

I think Schlupp played a crucial part in our Prem success and I think his versatility in being able to be a solid defender or an explosive winger made him special. I have no idea why we didn't utilise him more as he almost always had a positive impact whenever we did use him.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Pizzamorg said:


> I know I shouldn't let it impact on my feelings about him as a player but Simpson the throttler just pisses me off by existing. Weird no one ever shows any interest in Kasper as I'd argue him one of the best in the world right now, although that might just be me being biased. And yeah, we should definitely try and get more out of Albrighton, he can make magic happen.
> 
> I think Schlupp played a crucial part in our Prem success and I think his versatility in being able to be a solid defender or an explosive winger made him special. I have no idea why we didn't utilise him more as he almost always had a positive impact whenever we did use him.


:lol I felt the same about him when everything came to light. He's paid his dues on the pitch though, if he performs well then he deserves praise regardless. 

In terms of Kasper, slightly biased I must say. Not sure about the World but he's definitely one of the best in the Prem, amount of times a save here and there has won us points, class act, club legend.

Albrighton set up two goals on Friday, one of the best crossers in the Prem. Always gives 100% and in all honesty imo he deserves an England call up.

Schlupp was always a hit and miss player though mate, like I said he did have his moments but overall he wasn't good enough. Defensively he did well at times, looked out of his depth in other games, look at last season when Vardy scored against Palace, Vardy tore Jeff apart. With Jeff it was all about his end product, used his pace to get in good areas then he let his pea brain take over and ended up fucking up time and time again.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

With Schlupp though he was always used as an afterthought by us, if we had given him a more consistent role in the team I think he might have developed into a wonderful player. He is still very, very, young. I think when we sold him he was twenty three.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Easy that.


----------



## KZA (Aug 2, 2017)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Jonjo Shelvey is a bit good.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

I've always thought in recent years Jonjo Shelvey was an idiot, and today I was right once again.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Daley Blind at left back seems an odd decision. Just doesn't have the pace for it. I guess if Shaw's out there's no one left to play there really.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Bilic will be the first manager gone. 

Shambles.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

That was class.

Matic and pogba excellent and Tony was class after coming on.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Couldn't be happier

Pogba & Martial on the scoresheet

Lukaku debut brace

Matic was great

Top after wk1 with a clean sheet >>>


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Hopefully this is where United peak :side: 

Decent win for them though, summer signings coming good, Lukaku scoring twice on his official debut was good stuff for them. 

But yeah all downhill from here pls.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Pretty perfect opening day. 

Matic was absolutely superb, absolutely I say Joel. Lukaku did exactly what he was bought to do and the back four were all immense. The wide players could have done more in the first half but improved as the space became available and great to see Martial impress and get his goal.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

We're top of the league and 8/10 when jose gets there he doesn't leave it but we will see after all its the first game.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

The paragraphs return...

The perfect way to start the season from United, a lot of players stood out; Matic absolutely deserved to be awarded the Man of the Match accolade, he was brilliant from start to finish from his interceptions (one leading to our first goal), his short and long range passing, his hold up play on the ball, his protection of the back four, his silky smooth skills on the ball - he did everything right today. It was literally a competition between him, Pogba and Miki on who could pull off the most dribbles or skills for the highlight reel. I know we shouldn't get carried away as it's the first game of the season but I was very impressed with his performance. He seems to have slotted in well when arriving at the tail end of pre-season and could be integral to us competing for the title. What I also liked was when he won the ball in midfield, he charged forward and made the run down the left flank to free up space for Rashford to cut inside, you don't see that from Carrick so it was nice to see him offer something different. Great game.

Pogba was magnificent from start to finish and some of his passes and skills were out of this world! The pass to Mata that nearly led to a Lukaku goal was gorgeous! Thoroughly deserved his goal and is something he needs to improve on this season. Lukaku took both goals really well and I loved his sprints down the left wing, so much pace! He showed great strength and did well in the aerial challenges but his passes after initially holding the ball well was a bit off at times. I liked the analysis by Thierry Henry after the match highlighting the areas Lukaku needs to work on to become better and a more complete player and I agree with him. Lukaku has time to improve but here, he did what he is on the pitch to do, score goals and it was a great debut from him.

I felt Miki and Rashford improved second half after the latter had moments in the first half where he threatened whilst Miki looked rather slow and sluggish. Second half, both improved and starting to run at the West Ham back four and create opportunities for us to score. Rashford was especially unlucky not to get a goal after his shot smashed cleanly off the post. To be honest, I thought first half it was all United without us really creating very much and moving the ball rather slow and waywards at times with some players sort of taking a while to decide what pass to pick out and this meant the West Ham players got back into position and remained compact really well. Thankfully, the first goal freed things up and United got better. Second half though, the game became more open and United started to move the ball a lot quicker and pick out pockets of space in the final third and we could have easily scored 6 or 7.

The game did go through a spell of nothing really happening when we were 2-0 up for a few minutes in the second half until Martial came on and then we started to charge at the West Ham goal again. I was pleased to see Martial look sharp and up for it, gaining a goal, which he took really well and getting an assist also. Great showing from Martial for the 15 minutes he was on the pitch. Our back four was solid all game with both fullbacks working hard both defensively and up the pitch and Jones and Bailly were such physical units at the back that the West Ham attack couldn't really threaten even when playing with two strikers in the second half. I also laughed at Bailly's seated header at the end of the first half from West Ham's only real shot at goal.

Chicharito was the only player that seemed to work his socks off and try and run at the defence but he seemed to be doing it all on his own and was so isolated from our centrebacks. Also enjoyed Gary Neville having a go at the West Ham left back due to him laughing as Reid was pointing at him and then he leaned down when marking Lukaku on our set piece not really concentrating and this inevitably would lead to the second goal. 

4 goals, cleansheets, the perfect way to start the season.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Wonderful game.

De Gea - 7/10. Did very little besides catch the ball. Comfortable game for him.
Valencia - 8/10. Played that well I've absolutely no idea who was on the left side for West Ham, he kept them that quiet he should probably be checked for Rohypnol.
Blind - 8/10. Was up against Arnautovic most of the game, who was absolutely shite. Won't have an easier game I'd bet.
Bailly - 8/10. Dealt with everything with ease. Hernandez will wake up in the night through fear of the Black Mamba.
Jones - 8/10. Dealt with everything with ease. Hernandez will wake up in the night through fear of the White Mamba.
Matic - 11/10. Superb game, dominated the midfield with Blackenbauer Pogba.
Pogba - 11/10. One of his best games for United, ran the show and scored a lovely goal too.
Rashford - 6/10. Probably the poorest player but got an assist so not all that bad. Overshadowed by Martial's cameo.
Mata - 7/10. Linked up well with everyone and got stuck in a bit too.
Mhkitaryan - 7/10. Average first half, great second. Needs a big season this year.
Lukaku - 9/10. Bought for goals, scored two. Couldn't give a fuck if he has a shite first touch if he is doing this.

Few West Ham stats
Hart - 3/10. Horrendous on a couple of the goals. Game over for him at a top level.
Obiang - -5/10. One of the worst performances I've ever seen from anyone at this level.
Arnautovic - -4/10. Very nearly one of the worst performances I've seen at this level. Saved by the fact he didn't cost them a goal.
Hernandez - 5/10. Tried hard but it's impossible to make anything when you're given zero chances. Arnautovic and whoever was on the left were horrible. Deserves better than this wank.
Whoever was on the left - 0/10. Seriously, who the fuck was on the left?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

I've got to admit I thought Dele was at it with a bit of gamesmanship with the Shelvey sending off and i was surprised when the red came out but on replays what a plonker clearly stamps on Dele and in refs eye line pure stupidity and the look of shock he had when the red comes out was comical. Was a fairly flat game until then Newcastle stifled us going forward and clearly the crowd got to Sissoko he was rattled and all over the place at times, Newcastle looked most likely to score first though Atsu's probing but Dele maintains his record of never losing when he scores for us. Solid from Walker-Peters and given a sympathy MotM for me as Eriksen was best player on the pitch in my eyes, overall decent start for us and a potential slip avoided now Chelski to come next week.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Hello It was good to see Rooney get his goal with a good move from Everton, but the team need to gel as there were problems in the second half.

I have read that Everton have been linked to Nikola Kalinic as striker .

I think that this could be a bad move as Nikola Kalinic we he played for Blackburn rovers in is first season 26 games and 2 goals then in last season for Blackburn rovers 18 games and 5 goals . 

Which is not good for the premier league . Over all in 277 total league games he scored 109 goals which is one goal every 2.54128440367 games . I would get someone else at Everton .

However he could surprise me.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



farhanc said:


> Over all in 277 total league games he scored 109 goals which is one goal every 2.54128440367 games . I would get someone else at Everton .


Precision. We like that.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

I like Farhanc. He seems to understand football.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Amazing that we haven't won by a 4 goal margin in the league for 3 years. Team seemed to have a mental block at home last season in front of goal, hopefully this game puts those demons to rest.

Like the idea of going with a 4-2-3-1 at home. I expect Herrera will come back in next week. Martial definitely deserves a start too - He had a good pre-season and looks far more motivated than he did at any point last season. Hopefully Jones/Bailly can stay fit because it's a promising partnership, they never really got a run of games last season. Loving the look of this team - If Shaw could nail down the LB role we'd be set.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

*Men vs Boys

Fucking come at us :brock*


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

The fact that the shirt is numbered 69 and isn't the cringiest part says it all really.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Mate made a prem fantasy league, they all have an advantage over me as my team isn't even in the prem league so i rarely watch it


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

POGKAKU :lol

great performance and result, entire team was up for it and we battered them. agree w/Vader's ratings

probably the only game Masuaku will play at LB for West Ham, Cresswell is miles better and that's not saying much


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

matic la
why the fuck did chelsea let him go to united


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

We winning the league

:cudi


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

haven't played such pleasing football since Fergie left. two big wins and good performances to kick things off. even that Drogba Lite fella Lukaku is looking the part


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Pogba was class today after the :yellowcard Could have easily been sent off if he committed another shit tackle but he kept his cool. Ran the game with his slick deft forward passes and pin point deep crosses, which put swansea under loads of pressure, forcing them deeper. As soon as they were forced to come out and chase the game he ripped them apart. I didn't see the whu game but im told he was great then too. Big season for him as Lukaku hasn't got the all round game to create loads of chances for himself when tightly marked, but will score plenty if they're made for him. Pogba also needs to keep scoring regularly to supplement Romelu too as he didn't score enough last season, despite regularly getting into great positions.

Swansea desperately need Llorente back fit because Tammy (unless he develops quickly) looks really raw with a sloppy touch, so is unlikely to make as much of the long balls and general direct play. Looonnnggg season ahead for them.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Not the best performance but 3 points is all that matters especially against Palace who we've had horrendous form against. Great goal by Mane. Robertson looked alright. Solanke almost scored mins after coming on. Roll onto Hoffenheim now. :klopp2


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Comfortable from Leicester today, out of the blocks quick and we never looked back. Maguire looks a top signing so far, dominated their front line, absolute quality with the ball at his feet and knows how to pick a pass. Ndidi and Okazaki performed well too, while Mahrez finally put in an impressive shift.

Brighton looked out of their depth, slow going forward, lack of creativity and nothing up front.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Watched both United and Liverpool games. Both were boring until the 60th minute as far as the united game is concerned. Then it was great, the tempo was faster and clinical. Its weird every time Fellani gets on the pitch we suddenly score loads of goals or that could be just because he comes on with Martial. 

The liverpool game was a but fart though. Boring.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Kenny said:


> Not the best performance but 3 points is all that matters especially against Palace who we've had horrendous form against. Great goal by Mane. Robertson looked alright. Solanke almost scored mins after coming on. Roll onto Hoffenheim now. :klopp2


performance today tells me we need a striker


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*






Jese was not signed by his last club, due to being to distracted with his rap band... fucking WHAT ?!?!
Real Madrid Striker Jese Rodriguez Debuts Reggaetonero Alter Ego Jey M


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

*We good

*:brock


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Alright_Mate said:


> Comfortable from Leicester today, out of the blocks quick and we never looked back. Maguire looks a top signing so far, dominated their front line, absolute quality with the ball at his feet and knows how to pick a pass. Ndidi and Okazaki performed well too, while Mahrez finally put in an impressive shift.
> 
> Brighton looked out of their depth, slow going forward, lack of creativity and nothing up front.


Do you stream the games or were you there at the KP? 

I have already seen the score and I see new boy Maguire scored, which is wonderful but I'm still gonna look to see if I can find the game online to see what kind of football we are playing. Sounds positive based on this although I don't know how much we can judge our ability on a side like Brighton. 

At least this, hopefully, marks us breaking out of the cycle of turning up for the big games and still losing and then not turning up at the smaller games and losing when we really should be winning.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Pizzamorg said:


> Do you stream the games or were you there at the KP?
> 
> I have already seen the score and I see new boy Maguire scored, which is wonderful but I'm still gonna look to see if I can find the game online to see what kind of football we are playing. Sounds positive based on this although I don't know how much we can judge our ability on a side like Brighton.
> 
> At least this, hopefully, marks us breaking out of the cycle of turning up for the big games and still losing and then not turning up at the smaller games and losing when we really should be winning.


Been a season ticket holder since 08/09 mate.

It was comfortable mate, didn't really need to up the gears because Brighton were crap, I'd say we played at about 70%. First half was very decent though, Maguire brilliant, Ndidi and James ran the midfield and Shinji was a nuisance.

Man Utd followed by Chelsea next won't be nice, if we can steal a point in one of those games I'll be happy.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Alright_Mate said:


> Been a season ticket holder since 08/09 mate.


I wish I still lived in Leicester as I would have loved to have been right there during this crazy rollercoaster of our latest promotion. I'm only down the road at the moment but getting to games week in week out even then can be difficult at times so I've decided to just watch them at home. Sadly it means on days like today I often miss out on the action, at least live.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Pizzamorg said:


> I wish I still lived in Leicester as I would have loved to have been right there during this crazy rollercoaster of our latest promotion. I'm only down the road at the moment but getting to games week in week out even then can be difficult at times so I've decided to just watch them at home. Sadly it means on days like today I often miss out on the action, at least live.


Should pick out a few games a season mate and I try and get down, nothing like being there live of course.

Anyway just followed you on Twitter, message me about Leicester & Wrestling whenever you like (Y)


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Alright_Mate said:


> Should pick out a few games a season mate and I try and get down, nothing like being there live of course.
> 
> Anyway just followed you on Twitter, message me about Leicester & Wrestling whenever you like (Y)


Sweet buddy, just followed you back as well! 

I also just caught up with the action at the KP earlier. 

Brighton were very poor at times which makes it easy to oversell The Foxes, especially as a fan. If I was to take a step back though, I have to say The Foxes were pretty poor here at times as well. While you may argue it unnecessary against a team like Brighton, really I think it is poor attitude to not play like we did against Arsenal in every game. We should treat every game like it is David v Goliath and put the same amount in to each performance. That was our issue in other seasons during this latest Prem run, turning up against the big boys and playing great football but still not getting the three points and then not turning up against teams we should really be securing all three against and giving away points there as well. 

We still secured all three points, which is all that matters at the end of the day but against a bigger club a performance like this would have been brutally punished and would have looked very different by the end. 

Some side notes;

Okazaki's performances over the last two weeks are a compelling argument for the positive impact it can have on a player if they feel their place is under threat. More of this Okazaki please.

Some good football by Mahrez given he's made it sound like he doesn't want to be here any more and we're almost forcing him to stay, right or not. It'd be to his detriment to not turn up during this saga but that doesn't usually stop players, so well done on Mahrez.

New boy Maguire has been special so far. He's just the player we needed and we need more signings like him before the window closes.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Pizzamorg said:


> Sweet buddy, just followed you back as well!
> 
> I also just caught up with the action at the KP earlier.
> 
> ...


Sometimes you don't need to be at your best though and today was one of those days. We were comfortable, we dominated and after the second we took our foot off the gas and took it easy. Brighton then had a few chances but they still rarely troubled us.

Only downside for me today was the passing at times, quite a few breakdowns of possession in the final third through players not being on the same wavelength; however we've never really been a passing side but I do expect better.

You don't expect us to put in the same application every week, like I said above sometimes you just don't need to.

Shinji will always work his socks off regardless, past two games though he's had more desire to get into the box and his link up play has been on point. No doubt we'll get clumsy Shinji sooner or later though :lol

Mahrez was much better today, some quality touches, some quality skills, tried to do too much at times but that's Riyad for you.

Maguire is the type of defender every club would like, he needs a long term partner beside him though, Morgan's days our numbered, Huth's too probably but I'd like to see how Maguire and Huth get on together when Huth returns to fitness.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Should have gol'd more but Benteke also could've gol'd so I suppose I can be happy with the win and a clean sheet. 

Klopp is such a jolly giant until the match starts when he becomes insane, dude looked like he was about to murder Mane during his celebration lol. :klopp


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Glad to see Arsenal losing again. Quality ArsenalFanTv videos are back. 


~ Signed a Chelsea fan since 2008.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Alright_Mate said:


> Sometimes you don't need to be at your best though and today was one of those days. We were comfortable, we dominated and after the second we took our foot off the gas and took it easy. Brighton then had a few chances but they still rarely troubled us.
> 
> Only downside for me today was the passing at times, quite a few breakdowns of possession in the final third through players not being on the same wavelength; however we've never really been a passing side but I do expect better.
> 
> ...


Maybe you are right but it has been so frustrating other seasons where we've had this attitude and ended up in a needless relegation battle or maybe not had the amount of points which truly reflect our performances because of sleeping behind the wheel during games like this. I mean we picked up all three this time so this time there is no issue but we need to keep doing that. 

I can't wait for clumsy Okazaki back again, was it two seasons ago where he scored that wonder Mouse Trap goal which I think hit about two players, the floor, his chest, the post and his face all before going in. Haha. 

Personally while I understand the Foxes have as many players available at the front and middle of the park because it creates healthy competition and good performances and rotation can often be key, it just baffles me that not only is our defence often really poor, there is no depth in it at all. I'm pretty sure that we literally have no one to replace Morgan or Simpson in a slot in sense, it would be a makeshift rotation. 

At minimum during this transfer window I would have brought in three defenders, if not more. Shakespeare says business isn't done and that we are still active but there don't appear to be any rumours around at the minute that we are linked to any defenders at this point which just baffles me.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Just caught up on yesterday’s action via MOTD. 

Obviously this early into the season there is no point reading too much into anything, at this point it is practically still preseason and will remain like that really until the transfer window closes and players properly settle in. Still, if things do continue as they are doing, this could be a really interesting season. 

United look like monsters on the attack but they are playing almost with a “I’m too good for this” arrogance which is just asking to be punished, Arsenal looked like they learnt nothing from narrowly beating us last week with some continued atrocious defending while meanwhile predominantly lower or more mid table clubs are playing well and getting points. Obviously there is no risk of them winning the league (although maybe there is given we won it) but there is a line to sort yourselves out by and if you aren’t sorted then concerns surely have to start getting raised.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

I'll give my input into yesterday's Swansea/United match...

First half was very frustrating to watch, United were very lethargic and sloppy with their passing and didn't create very much apart from some moments of brilliance from Rashford, who was also poor at times in my opinion with the awful attempt when one-on-one with the goalkeeper and also with some of his decision making. However, Rashford was the only one that looked like he would create something and I thought Mata had a tidy game and ran into pockets of space but just never received the ball. Swansea did well with how compact their defence was and they tried to hit United on the break and did have one great chance from Ayew hitting the crossbar but that was about it. United dominated possession first half without really causing too much threat and not using the wide areas that well except for a couple of moments from Rashford and one good run from Valencia when he linked up with Pogba. The goal from the set piece was a positive way to end the first half though for us with Bailly getting his first United goal, loved his presence of mind to charge at full velocity and beat the Swansea defenders to touch the ball over the line. He had a solid showing but Jones for me really stood out and had another excellent game.

Second half was more of the same, Swansea started to look more nervous on the ball and United broke up play and won the ball in 50/50 challenges a lot more with Matic being the main one doing so and having another terrific game in the centre of the park. He kept things ticking and moving and it was nice to know we had someone back there aiding the defence and winning the ball back and then passing it forwards to start an attack, still seems mad Chelsea let him go. Swansea did start to grow into the second half after a shaky start and United allowed pressure onto them without Swansea really doing too much besides the one excellent effort from the cross, which Abraham didn't get on the end of. I think that was the only time our defence really fell asleep. Otherwise, a solid showing from all of the back four with Jones impressing the most... fingers crossed he manages to stay fit longer than 10 matches before the inevitable injury.

Pogba elevated his performance second half after a rather clumsy first where he lost the ball a couple of times and lost his cool and showed some petulance with his first booking. Rashford was unlucky not to win some freekicks and you could see some of the United players were getting annoyed with the referee's decision but Pogba's first challenge did warrant a yellow. Thankfully he showed a lot of maturity in his game second half, winning the ball when he knew he was capable of winning it and not going all-in to a challenge when it was obvious he wouldn't win the ball. His passing was much crisper second half, he linked up really well in the final third and with the fullbacks and held the ball so well when surrounded by the Swansea midfield. His goal was taken superbly and I loved his charge forward for Martial's goal. Speaking of Martial, he looked so motivated when he came on, hope he keeps his form up as surely he'll be in the starting XI if he continues to impress and score and assist.

Both Lukaku and Miki didn't have the greatest of games but Lukaku allowed nerves to settle once scoring the second (although like I said Swansea didn't trouble us too much but you just wanted that confident 2-0 lead) and took his goal well. His link-up play got better after he scored and he held the ball well but for 79 minutes, he didn't really offer too much and was isolated. 4 goals in 3 apps though is great, he's doing what's asked of him, let's hope it continues. Miki was anonymous first half and lost the ball a few times in needless areas in the second half however, once he got his first assist, he raised his game and started to charge forward more and pick the right pass. His bursting run and pass to Pogba for the 3rd goal was sublime. That's 4 assists in 2 Premier League games now after only managing 1 last season! Even after having a pretty mediocre game, he still provides 2 class assists.

Although the performance against West Ham was better and more pleasing on the eye, one thing the team improved on in these 2 games is converting their chances and showing more ruthlessness and aggression in front of goal. Last season that game at 1-0 up surely would have led to missed chances and then the opposition scoring a equaliser. This time, the team is showing more confidence and clinical finishing. 79 minutes of okay football and then within 4 minutes the team explodes into life and score 3 more goals, that was exciting to watch! This is what was missing last season so I hope this continues and we improve on this more. We're not going to have easy and dominant games like last week against West Ham but as long as we create and this time put away our chances, I'm happy with that.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Lost our first two games last year and won the league. This is fine


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Marcos Alonso.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Done by a murderer. Gutted.


----------



## KZA (Aug 2, 2017)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Wanyama was fucking shit

Why does Sissoko get subbed on every time, he shouldn't even make the 18

Come back soon Lamela

thanks


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Done by a murderer. Gutted.


Look at it as getting done by the sexiest man on the pitch. That hair game though wens3


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

*Imagine wanting to see him replaced all summer. 

Rudiger isn't long for this league. Although if any manager can sort him out it's Conte. Weird spending so much to get yourself in that position but Antonio Conte probably has better judgment when it comes to defenders than seabs does. Perhaps. *


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

We're a couple of matches in and I still haven't posted my league predictions... I'm prepared to be incredibly wrong here. No explanations here unless I'm asked for them. Having detailed opinions is tiring as fuck right now.

*1. Manchester City*
*2. Chelsea*
*3. Tottenham*
*4. Arsenal*
*5. Manchester Utd*
*6. Liverpool*
*7. Everton*
*8. Leicester*
*9. Bournemouth*
*10. Southampton*
*11. West Ham*
*12. Crystal Palace*
*13. West Brom*
*14. Stoke*
*15. Newcastle*
*16. Burnley*
*17. Huddersfield*
*18. Swansea*
*19. Watford*
*20. Brighton*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



V. Skybox said:


> We're a couple of matches in and I still haven't posted my league predictions... I'm prepared to be incredibly wrong here. N*o explanations here unless I'm asked for them*. Having detailed opinions is tiring as fuck right now.
> 
> *1. Manchester City*
> *2. Chelsea*
> ...


Hit me up with some explanations for the unbolded ones pls. For my file.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

ROONEY!!!!!!


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Anark said:


> Hit me up with some explanations for the unbolded ones pls. For my file.


United at 5... they can definitely run over smaller sides and challenge the rest of top six but they look really terribly uninspiring. They'll pick up draws when they should by all rights pick up wins, and that will hurt them.

Watford, I've never rated at all. I see their attempts to strengthen as putting a sticking plaster over a gaping hole in the chest. They were lucky to stay up at all last season.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Didn't expect to be mad about a point at the Etihad but damn.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



V. Skybox said:


> United at 5... they can definitely run over smaller sides and challenge the rest of top six but they look really terribly uninspiring. They'll pick up draws when they should by all rights pick up wins, and that will hurt them.


What on earth are you on about? Last season we drew at home to both of the teams we've just beaten 4-0. Whilst the Swansea result was flattering, we've still won by four goals. 8 goals in two games is literally the opposite of whatever bollocks you've just said.

Have you just watched a DVD of last season and assumed that's current events? I'm aware it's early days in the season but United have looked very comfortable, moreso against West Ham, against two teams they drew with last season.

I'm not arsed if you predict United to finish 5th, just don't talk shite when you do it.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Vader said:


> What on earth are you on about? Last season we drew at home to both of the teams we've just beaten 4-0. Whilst the Swansea result was flattering, we've still won by four goals. 8 goals in two games is literally the opposite of whatever bollocks you've just said.
> 
> Have you just watched a DVD of last season and assumed that's current events? I'm aware it's early days in the season but United have looked very comfortable, moreso against West Ham, against two teams they drew with last season.
> 
> I'm not arsed if you predict United to finish 5th, just don't talk shite when you do it.


united are fucking garbo m8, my boy V.Skybox provided an expert, detailed analysis aswell, dont be hating on him


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> united are fucking garbo m8, my boy V.Skybox provided an expert, detailed analysis aswell, dont be hating on him


Get back in EGame's bin, you cabbage.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Everton would have won that if they had some pace on the pitch yesterday, city poor at the back as per
everton there to be destroyed as well at the back 

United are the only team that's even impressed me


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Everton are a joke. You have a man advantage for the whole of the second half and you play like City have the man advantage. There's no way in hell they make the top 6.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Thought Koeman had the tactics spot on and they were a young Holgate misdirected header away from coming away from the Etihad with a clean sheet and a win. 

Would have preferred Lookman or Mirallas instead of Gylfi to use their pace, Sandro would have been a huge help last night and would have gotten time if he weren't injured. Bolasie coming back in a couple of months will be helpful in these situations.

Not many teams are coming away from City with a point, so I'm happy enough with that considering this opening run of games. Looking forward to seeing plenty of other teams being fisted by City home and away and seeing them called a joke :duck

1 goal conceded in 5 competitive games this season which was an error from a young player against a team that should be aiming to win the title, not too bad for a team that's there to be destroyed at the back


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

just wait til the derby good sir


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Everton won't be showing up for that game, and neither will I on here.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

i respect that


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

:theroon

Great game last night although Madley did his damnest to ruin it.

City looked better when they took off Jesus. Not sure that strike partnership will work all season – Certain players looked shoehorned in and it was pretty disjointed – Sane namely. The talent is there but they need more balance in the side which will mean leaving big players out. There was too much pressure on the CB’s and Fernandinho. Everton could hoof it to Calvert-Lewin all night. Seriously impressed by him btw – Very little support but he managed to be a force.

Happy for Rooney – Not sure how City allowed him the space they did in the first half. He’ll always be good for those first time finishes if he can keep getting in those positions - probably his greatest strength. He does look liberated and fitter than he has been for a while although I still don’t think he’ll sustain this form.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

As shambolic as Everton were, I agree that Calvert-Lewin was seriously impressive. His hold up game was brilliant and he's got some decent pace on him too. Holgate was also one I was really impressed with, Sane had no joy down that side and he linked up with the Everton attackers really well too. He's no Alexander-Arnold though :brodgers


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

mendy coming in at left back ends that shambolic sane on the left experiment. he had an absolute howler. not as big a howler as bobby shiteley had, but still a shocker.

once again had enough half decent chances to win pretty easily but just don't take them. ederson unlucky with conceding, thought he did pretty well to even get to it after roonbearpig just somehow gets left along to run in. finishing remains a problem of the sides, which is mad when you just look at the attacking talent, and it's sterling who hits a volley as the only one who can finish. still very early on, but concerned about how sluggish the 2 up front looks.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Didn't know where to post this as it kinda blurs the lines but some good goals for Leicester in the EFL or whatever it is called these days. Not a great performance all round, the scoreline was flattering, but it was interesting to see Shakespeare play our misfits while the first team gets rested for the huge game at the weekend and see those misfits perform unlike they have ever really done for us in the Prem. The Prem is obviously a whole different beast but it is still a shame, especially Slimani his two goals plus the one disallowed were all lovely and that kind of clinical finishing would go down a treat for us if he could actually deliver that in the Prem.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

RIP our caravan cup dreams :hogannew


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Big Harry Maguire gets a well deserved England call up

:rusevyes


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Zlatan is back at United :dance

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I noticed that the reigning sports poster of the year is yet to make a table prediction :evil @Andre


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Regarding Skybox's list, I wouldn't say Watford were lucky to stay up. It was never down to the wire with them and they were all but secure in February. Since Silva had done big things at Hull the expectation is that he would continue them down south.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Bournemouth got screwed there. Moussett and king were through on goal but stopped by a foul that wasn't a foul. Kompany should have been sent off since that foul injured Afobe.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

The old keep playing until the "big team" score trick...


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

That ending was absolutely mental. City very lucky to take all three points there. Found it hilarious at how shocked Sterling was to be sent off too. Did he think the ref was going to let him off just because the goal was a really dramatic? What an idiot.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

spend the whole game time wasting and it bites you on the arse.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Palace are woeful

West Ham are even worse apparently. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Green Light said:


> Lost our first two games last year and won the league. This is fine


It's on


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

4-4-2 again against a team like United :argh:

Hopefully we show the same intensity as we did against Arsenal, close United down, get in their faces and hope for the best.

Don't think our defence and midfield will cope though, Mata and Mkhitaryan picking up space will no doubt hurt us.

3-1 United, wouldn't be surprised if it ends up being more.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

We were embodying the scrappy underdog role in that first half. Some real sloppiness from us, especially in contrast to some of the world class football from United but we still managed to keep them out for forty six minutes which means we can still come out in the second half positive.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Leicester leaving too much space for the midfield of United to basically do as they wish. Pogba's scoring a screamer eventually if he's given that many opportunities. Matty James looks alright but Ndidi is offering absolutely nothing.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Not pretty from us but we've restricted United to taking long shots and crossing it. 

Need to keep the ball better, Okazaki isn't the right outlet, we need Slimani to hold the ball up and use his size.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Bullshit penalty, what an AMAZING save.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Restricted United for the most part, all they did was cross the ball and take long shots. In the end though another set piece started our downfall. At least it wasn't an embarrassment like last season, our shape and organisation was better today.

Big Harry MOTM again.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> Restricted United for the most part, all they did was cross the ball and take long shots. In the end though another set piece started our downfall. At least it wasn't an embarrassment like last season, our shape and organisation was better today.
> 
> Big Harry MOTM again.


I actually think we looked better in our two defeats than we did in our victory so far this season, not that that has meant much in other seasons. Things just seem to unravel for us at the end and somehow we never quite get the depth or conditioning or whatever we need to hold on for that last ten or twenty minutes which makes for very frustrating viewing.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:tenay

Fucking clown.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

How on earth he felt he could argue with that is beyond me


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

He should get a longer ban for that. Those are tackles that can ruin careers.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Nobody can stop us :brock*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901798725227610112
FLOP


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Koeman the Dutch David Moyes :hogan


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

One of the worst halves of football that I've seen Arsenal play, that was disgraceful.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Arsenal :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I wonder who Sanchez will sign with on deadline day now.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Glad Newcastle were able to pick up their first three points of the season yesterday against West Ham at home.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp2

:banderas

Fuck were were sensational again today. Yeah i know Arsenal were fucking shocking, but going forward, we just blew them away. I'm glad Salah scored a goal like that too, where he not only used his blistering pace, but had the composure to finish too.

Have to say, my MOTM was probably Wijnaldum. Thought he was excellent and had one of his best games for us.

Just a wonderful performance and week.

A dip into the transfer market would really cap it off. But i'm not expecting us to if i'm honest :klopp


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

lol trippier


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:mark: :klopp2 

Emphatic performance. Gini, Hendo and Can in midfield were brilliant and we were all over them in attack. Could have easily been more than 4 with better finishing and Cech made a few good saves too. Even "just like a new singing" Moreno did pretty well. 

(now maybe get 1-2 more players before the window shuts pls)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny5



Brock said:


> But i'm not expecting us to *if i'm honest* :klopp


This isn't allowed either :armfold


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Can was outstanding today, ive been one of the first to go at him when hes played badly, so far this season hes been leaps and bounds better


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mane is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo fucking good.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Arsenal are just pathetic. Wenger has no idea what his best team is or even what formation to play. Sanchez isolated away from the ball. AOC at wing back. Bellerin on the wrong side. Monreal at CB. Ramsey and Ozil continuing to play. Giroud is one of the few players who looks like he cares and can't get a game. *


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

it was only arsenal


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

seabs said:


> *Arsenal are just pathetic. Wenger has no idea what his best team is or even what formation to play. Sanchez isolated away from the ball. AOC at wing back. Bellerin on the wrong side. Monreal at CB. Ramsey and Ozil continuing to play. Giroud is one of the few players who looks like he cares and can't get a game. *


This.....is spot on. 

Arsene has had no idea which is his best XI for 5 or 6 years now. Back when Theo was looking on top form he'd get on as a sub, now it Giroud. While Sanchez is our best attacking player, he has to play alongside Welbeck..wheres the 50 mill pound man? Whys mustafi on bench? 

It's not even that difficult. Have Ozil as the attacking midfield/number 10 role, Lacazette directly in front, Sanchez to the left and Giroud starting on the right. Keep 3 in midfield and play 4 at the back. Oh and coach some damn positional awareness to Bellerin so he isnt running around like a dog with a bone ffs.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Giroud on the right? :rockwut

Here is how they should line up

Lacazette

Sanchez Transfer Transfer

Transfer Transfer

Transfer Koscielny Transfer Transfer 

Cech​
Maybe Giroud up top with Lacazette on the right if Lacazette is even effective on the right? I'm not sure, and I doubt anybody else is either because nobody watched French football pre-Neymar so it's a mystery at this moment in time


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

They need to forget 3 at the back without Mertesacker. They don't have anyone to marshall that 3 man defence without him, as Koscielny is anything but a leader.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Just dropping by to say lol @ Arsenal.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Lmao Wenger is still in charge of Arsenal? How much does that guy need to fuck up to get sacked?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Cech is fucking awful now, should be one of the first out the door if there's a mass clear-out. I'd take most other PL keepers over him at this point.

Looking forward to seeing the panic buys on deadline day :smugwenger


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I have never been sodomised but walking out of Anfield yesterday gave me a pretty good idea of what it feels like

I have seen some terrible performances from Arsenal over the years when they come up north but that showing yesterday was by far the worst i have ever witnessed. What a set of spinless cretinous maggots we currently have at the club. If Ozil, Ox and Alexis are not signing new deals (blatantly obvious they want out) then why the fuck are they playing. Get rid of the cunts and play people who want to play for Arsenal football club. I do not give a toss how good any player is, if he wants out then fuck him off. Ramsey and Xhaka are the worst midfield duo in the history of football, fucking pathetic. Only Welbeck give a fuck and he is shit anyway. The buck stops with the cunt Wenger. I actually hate the guy at this point

A minimum of 2 more years we have to put up with this fuckery. :Cry


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

AFTV didn't give me the rant I wanted but Rowdy Yates supplied (Y)


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

No titles and no European football that's the only way Wenger is getting the sack. 

So I say another 4 years off pain the tears though they taste so great.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

Wenger shouldn't have been brought back and should have been fired long ago. Arsenal won't be contending for EPL until he's gone. Who gives a fuck if you win FA Cup. It's more of the same BS that's gone on the last several yrs. Kroenke is a fucking moron. Fans need to boycott.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> They need to forget 3 at the back without Mertesacker. They don't have anyone to marshall that 3 man defence without him, as Koscielny is anything but a leader.


It's not even a proper back 3. This was the passmap from yesterday:










Bellerin is almost a CM in buildup. But it's all bundled, there's no proper shape, no pressing system. Lopsided 3-3-3-1 with no outlet to the striker.

Wenger cannot get any better and certainly not in as short a time as he needs to. This will continue.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

What's Rob holding? :lenny2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

laurent's koscielny.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

DA said:


> Giroud on the right? :rockwut
> 
> Here is how they should line up
> 
> ...


*Lot of pressure that you're putting on this Transfer lad right there. *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Remember how Wembley was going to be a thing.

Dropped more points there in the first 2 games than all 19 at WHL last season. Spurs are done.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah. We'll finish 17th I reckon.

Our away form will just about see us avoid relegation.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

seabs said:


> *Lot of pressure that you're putting on this Transfer lad right there. *


Lads*

Gonna be a proud day for Mr & Mrs Transfer when 7 of their sons finally get their big time moves to the Prem on Deadline Day


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Felt bad for my mate in the casino next to me as we watched it. He looked so done with Wenger. Great result for us. I knew we would get goals but had no idea they would be that shambolic. The third goal was utterly suicidal defending.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Man, I am hoping it is just the looming deadline day panic but right now Leicester seem to have all their key players with rumours of moves away while we seem to be getting bids rejected left right and centre for players that are inadequate replacements anyway. If even half of these rumours come to fruition I think this could end up a disasterpiece.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:theroon making the most of international retirement I see.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Pizzamorg said:


> Man, I am hoping it is just the looming deadline day panic but right now Leicester seem to have all their key players with rumours of moves away while we seem to be getting bids rejected left right and centre for players that are inadequate replacements anyway. If even half of these rumours come to fruition I think this could end up a disasterpiece.


How you feeling now?

Disasterpiece, more like masterpiece

ards


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> How you feeling now?
> 
> Disasterpiece, more like masterpiece
> 
> ards


Eh. I certainly think things could have gone a hell of a lot worse, for sure. I think we've done enough to get by until January but I think the club need a proper recruitment plan for January and hit that transfer window running to get the squad up to the speed it should be because I feel like we are still lacking in lots of areas. Mahrez could still be gone by the end of the season so we need another play maker or two introduced, the centre back we signed is a band aid rather than a solution and we need more solutions it seems the longer time goes by and we are still lacking consistent goal scorers but we'll see on that one with Shakespeare rotating the squad and putting positions under pressure to get results.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Pizzamorg said:


> Eh. I certainly think things could have gone a hell of a lot worse, for sure. I think we've done enough to get by until January but I think the club need a proper recruitment plan for January and hit that transfer window running to get the squad up to the speed it should be because I feel like we are still lacking in lots of areas. Mahrez could still be gone by the end of the season so we need another play maker or two introduced, the centre back we signed is a band aid rather than a solution and we need more solutions it seems the longer time goes by and we are still lacking consistent goal scorers but we'll see on that one with Shakespeare rotating the squad and putting positions under pressure to get results.


Get by until January :lol 

We've got two players in every position now like every club should have, our only target left was a CB and we got one, Silva a nice added bonus because Drinkwater departed. We're probably short of a creative player but I believe Silva will create more than Drinkwater did, Mahrez and Albrighton will always deliver. This squad is now strong enough imo, if we lost both Mahrez and Drinkwater yesterday and failed to replace then many would of been worried. In the end it was the opposite and we came out of it in good stead. 

Kept Mahrez
Signed Silva
Signed Dragovic
Sold Drinkwater

That's pretty decent especially when we got Silva for £22 mill and sold Drinkwater for £35.

Vardy, Iheanacho, Slimani and Okazaki is a very strong strike force, Mahrez should hit double figures while others will chip in too.

You should be pleased, most fans are (Y)


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> Get by until January :lol
> 
> We've got two players in every position now like every club should have, our only target left was a CB and we got one, Silva a nice added bonus because Drinkwater departed. We're probably short of a creative player but I believe Silva will create more than Drinkwater did, Mahrez and Albrighton will always deliver. This squad is now strong enough imo, if we lost both Mahrez and Drinkwater yesterday and failed to replace then many would of been worried. In the end it was the opposite and we came out of it in good stead.
> 
> ...


Eh. I just think our transfer windows are usually a mess, we got some great business early with the likes of Maguire looking like a phenomenal capture but I was just reading through all the deadline day news and it seemed like we had no prep at all and with bids being rejected left right and centre for poor replacements for our key players one foot out of the door, I just don't want a repeat of that again. If we strive to be an established Prem side we need to have clear transfer strategies and between actions taken and the evasive Shaky in interviews it feels like he had none at all. 

Even the business done, we might have phenomenal signings on our hands I don't really know much about either signing to be honest but we crucially didn't actually properly sign a centre back, we just managed to get one on loan. So that is fine for this season but with so many centre backs turning us down this window even with some mighty large offerings from our clubs standards of past transfer deals, they really need to be on the drawing board immediately to have multiple young centre back options lined up and ready to pull the trigger moving forwards. 

And yes I am happy we kept Mahrez but it is a when, not if, scenario with him and so like above, it is more of a band aid. I hope he continues to perform for us as he has done during this difficult transfer time but I do think he'll be gone sooner rather than later and when he is gone, depending on what Silva does, we won't really have a playmaker and will lose a central part of the team and our attack. We saw how things unravelled in the past few years, first with Cambiasso and then with Kante, losing these central players and having no clear contingency of ready made replacements to slide in should they leave. The has to stop. 

And of course on paper we have a wonderful attack and extra options on the bench now but we can turn up world class one day and be hoofing balls into someone's garden the next and while we'll see if Shaky can continue to get the best out of the players (I hope he does) I'd want him to have a consistent, no frills, striker in mind ready to snap up in January just in case. We get flash and pace in abundance in our side but little in the way of consistent end product.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Pizzamorg said:


> Eh. I just think our transfer windows are usually a mess, we got some great business early with the likes of Maguire looking like a phenomenal capture but I was just reading through all the deadline day news and it seemed like we had no prep at all and with bids being rejected left right and centre for poor replacements for our key players one foot out of the door, I just don't want a repeat of that again. If we strive to be an established Prem side we need to have clear transfer strategies and between actions taken and the evasive Shaky in interviews it feels like he had none at all.
> 
> Even the business done, we might have phenomenal signings on our hands I don't really know much about either signing to be honest but we crucially didn't actually properly sign a centre back, we just managed to get one on loan. So that is fine for this season but with so many centre backs turning us down this window even with some mighty large offerings from our clubs standards of past transfer deals, they really need to be on the drawing board immediately to have multiple young centre back options lined up and ready to pull the trigger moving forwards.
> 
> ...


Last summer was a mess, we've rectified that this summer. Our only real loss has been Drinkwater yet we've replaced him with Silva, a European Championship winner. 

The preparation was to buy a CB, Shakespeare said he wanted another one like two weeks back, it wasn't a case of players turning us down, it was a case of being priced out like many other sides were. Ben Gibson for £30 million, Calum Chambers for similar, absolutely ridiculous, nobody is going to pay that. Dragovic may come across as a desperate move but he was linked in the past, whether he turns out good or not is another matter; however for him to become available, a player we've been linked with in the past we've been quite lucky. Maguire always felt like our number one target, we got him in early, our second option would of probably been Gibson but we then turned attention to Evans, yet again though it was just a case of being priced out.

Mahrez will definitely go at some point, it's inevitable and it's something all fans have accepted. If we can get one more season out of him playing well, then we can wave him off on a high. 

We replaced Cambiasso with probably the best player to ever grace Leicester City in Kante, Walsh did his scouting and recommended him to Ranieri, it was either him or Jordy Clasie and we went with the right option. Replacing Kante though was an impossible task, as many say, he is basically a two man midfield by himself, he covers the ground that much, picking up Ndidi in the end though now Iborra and Silva in this Window our central midfield options are good.

Consistent or inconsistent, a strike force of Vardy, Iheanacho, Slimani and Okazaki will get you goals, we have enough depth mate. If one doesn't perform then you can rely on another, there are teams relying on one striker in the Prem, we definitely have three who could well score 15-20 this season.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> Last summer was a mess, we've rectified that this summer. Our only real loss has been Drinkwater yet we've replaced him with Silva, a European Championship winner.
> 
> The preparation was to buy a CB, Shakespeare said he wanted another one like two weeks back, it wasn't a case of players turning us down, it was a case of being priced out like many other sides were. Ben Gibson for £30 million, Calum Chambers for similar, absolutely ridiculous, nobody is going to pay that. Dragovic may come across as a desperate move but he was linked in the past, whether he turns out good or not is another matter; however for him to become available, a player we've been linked with in the past we've been quite lucky. Maguire always felt like our number one target, we got him in early, our second option would of probably been Gibson but we then turned attention to Evans, yet again though it was just a case of being priced out.
> 
> ...


We might have been priced out, you might be right on that, maybe I am just asking too much but as a business you would just hope they have contingencies, which is also goes for any players lost too. However, like in other windows and other seasons, it often feels like when plan A fails there is no plan B, just a massive panic. Like I say it could have turned out hell of a lot worse but we didn't necessarily come out with the best outcome either and I don't think there is anything wrong with wanting more out of your club. Is all I am saying.

I really do hope you are right about our attack though and I really hope Iheanacho isn't another big money flop of a striker for us.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Ibra is in our CL squad

I thought we could register him in January? Does this mean he's back a little sooner than expected?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904654854609674240


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Premier League football back :banderas

I've read Kompany could be out of the game on Saturday :jaydance3


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

We'll beat City. With or without Kompany.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Would be happy with a draw tbh. I don't expect any changes from the game against Arsenal.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

It's been a long fortnight but finally the PL is back

:klopp2

City away tho :klopp Going to be tough. A draw would be fine. We were so close to nicking a win last season there (thx Lallana) but it's always going to be difficult. Their attacking strength is scary but so is ours on our day and we're in good form so should be a good game.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Kenny said:


> We'll beat City. With or without Kompany.


I'm quietly confident of 3 points but I wouldn't be too disappointed with a draw. We seem to do well at City in recent seasons and we haven't conceded in our last two PL games.

Plus we have :coutinho back, although I doubt he starts. Potentially Coutinho, Ox, Sturridge and Solanke on the bench to change the game if need be.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906185364057972737
He will win player of the season if he stays injury free. Mark my words people.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:fingerscrossed he stays injury free because he kills it every fucking game. He's so crucial to the way we play and has become our most important player.

Oh and as expected, Coutinho not in the squad tomorrow due to fitness.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

That feeling when your annoyed the International break is over because you're scared of Bournemouth :jose


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

http://twitter.com/bbcthree/status/906438966483832832 :lol

Team to face @mancity ��Mignolet; Trent, Matip, Klavan, Moreno, Henderson, Can, Wijnaldum, Salah, Mané, Firmino.

#LFC substitutes against @mancity: Karius, Lovren, Gomez, Milner, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Solanke, Sturridge.

Klavan :mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Already counting the cost of not getting Van Dijk.

Or anyone in defence.

:mj2

Long day for those defenders.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp

:mj2

Moving on......


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Kenny said:


> We'll beat City. With or without Kompany.


It was that time of the year.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Irish Jet said:


> It was that time of the year.


Had that coming to me. Painful. :mj2


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Utd or Chelsea to win the league for me. As good as City looked going forward in the second half they looked shambolic for the first 30 minutes at the back, that will cost them ultimately

Really surprised Klopp did not strengthen defensively in the summer also.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Yikes. Worrying how little fight there was after Mane was sent off but it is what it is. Clearly though the result reflects the circumstances and it's not something we should be thinking about too much.

Big game against Sevilla on Wednesday.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

That's definitely one to forget. Poor effort after the red. Disappointing. 

Let's just move on from that.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

:hoganliv :mj4


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Marco Silva


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Disappointing to see what looked like it'd be a back and forth football match decided early on by a red card. :sad: We looked certain to equalize there and should've done through Salah but he's showing a lack of finishing touch.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

A competitive enough performance against Chelsea today, unlike last season it wasn't an embarrassment.

Kept our shape well enough in the first half, we closed them down at the right moments, Ndidi in particular was magnificent. Fine margins towards the end of the half though, should of scored through Slimani, minute later Morata scores.

First 15 mins of the second half were shit, that penalty came as a lifeline. From then on we got our foot back into the game and started to compete again. Chelsea had chances to kill the game, we had half chances to nick a point.

Where we are is to be expected with such a tough start, Huddersfield and Liverpool next up already feel important though, four points from those two games would be ideal.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Lukaku is fucking awful.

Not a terrible point. But get well soon Ibra and rid us of the roided Rooney.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

So frustrating

Lukaku despite scoring (lucky rebound off Butland tbh) could've won it for us twice towards the end

:fuckthis


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Jones slipping also for Stoke's 2nd goal fpalm


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

:lol :lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mourinho said:


> We know that if you look in a pragmatic way, you see the last winners of the Premier League, the last winners of the Premier League, they did not play attacking football. They played defensive football and counter-attack football.


The obsession is real :bosque


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel getting WORKED by Jose


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> The obsession is real :bosque


Another one from yesterday:

Mourinho: "It is now cultural in the Premier League this way of playing with so many behind the ball."

The irony is real :bosque


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Clamity Phil Jones going back to old habits, stay on your feet and NO GOAL. Besides that he had an alright game. 

Lukaku, well he is shit at finishing but somehow he still scores so that fine. People are saying he should have scored that volley but the ball bounced right before changing the movement and pace of the ball so it's unfair to blame him for that. 

That save from De Gea though :sodone :sodone :sodone



Now the Liverpool game. IT WAS A RED. High foot, studs showing and not getting the ball, anyone who says it's not a red is deluded. It doesn't matter if it was not intentional, he kicked him in the head. Shawcross didn't intend on breaking Ramsey's leg but he still got sent off. People are saying if his head was up straight, but what they don't realize is that he would have still gotten him in the neck/collar bone region which would have resulted in a break. 

West Brom. Wow two defensive mids on the pitch and you concede three. Wow. Ben Foster had a shocker today, his mistake for the ruled out offside was horrendous and if that was allowed I would have took him off if I was manger. That was bad, not to mention being horribly out of position for the second goal.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

CGS said:


> Joel getting WORKED by Jose


Man, this guy didn't say a peep about Chelsea from the time he was sacked up to the point we beat them 4-0. Even in the prematch build up to that game, he was so respectful, saying Chelsea will always be a part of him and him a part of Chelsea, etc. If we had rolled over and lost that day he'd have still be trying to act as Mr. Nice Guy to Chelsea. But he's a man that just cannot take it when a team beats him. Same thing happened when Liverpool knocked us out with the GHOST GOAL in 2005 and all of a sudden his relationship with Rafa soured, but it was fine earlier on in the season when we beat Liverpool 3 times. Being a bad loser has made him a great manager, but man, it makes him look a tit a lot of the times too.



Seb said:


> Another one from yesterday:
> 
> Mourinho: "It is now cultural in the Premier League this way of playing with so many behind the ball."
> 
> The irony is real :bosque


:Jordan2


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Wag1 with Lindelof? Is he not fit? I'd take a chance on him right now, I know Jones has been solid but cba with the mistakes he tends to make every now & then like a fucking goof


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Since his arrival at City in January, He’s started 12 Premier League games, scoring 10 goals from just 19 shots on target.

#PraiseJesus


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Jamaican said:


> Wag1 with Lindelof? Is he not fit? I'd take a chance on him right now, I know Jones has been solid but cba with the mistakes he tends to make every now & then like a fucking goof


Probably what happened with Miki, Jose is getting him ready for the prem, allowing him to adapt and get used to the weather.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> Probably what happened with Miki, Jose is getting him ready for the prem, allowing him to adapt and get used to the weather.


That's fair, I can't even be mad cause Mkh has had a great start to the season

Imagine if Jose was manager when we had Depay, what could've been :hoganutd


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Jamaican said:


> That's fair, I can't even be mad cause Mkh has had a great start to the season
> 
> Imagine if Jose was manager when we had Depay, what could've been :hoganutd


Jose was manager when you had Depay, sold him after 6 months ish??


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

wkdsoul said:


> Jose was manager when you had Depay, sold him after 6 months ish??


The damage had already been done with LVG


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Jamaican said:


> That's fair, I can't even be mad cause Mkh has had a great start to the season
> 
> Imagine if Jose was manager when we had Depay, what could've been :hoganutd


Depay was terrible at tracking back so I don't think he would have worked out. And even when he did, he was terrible just look at the stoke game few years back. I saw it first hand why he never tracked back.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I couldn't have found a more accurate picture of Phill Jones.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Missing an "injured" part.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

still better than any Liverpool CB tho 8*D


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Renegade™ said:


> still better than any Liverpool CB tho 8*D


:mj4 :mj4 :mj4























































































:hoganliv


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

strange that united had new vidic bailly and new vidic jones and conceded 2 goals :hmmm


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Kiz said:


> strange that united had new vidic bailly and new vidic jones and conceded 2 goals :hmmm


Have you been waiting 4 games for that?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I wish Burnley would go and get relegated already.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Have you been waiting 4 games for that?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Not sure if Renato Sanches or Anderson.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello 

I managed to get Tottenham Hotspur vs Everton highlights on match of day , they had ex Leicester city ,Everton and Barcelona , Tottenham Hotspur's and Grampus 8 striker Garry Liniker(host) , Alan shearer Ex England ,Blackburn rovers and Newcastle United striker And Ian Wright Greenwich Borough, Crystal Palace, Arsenal, West Ham United, Nottingham Forest, Celtic, Burnley and England striker .

I noticed that team were not getting stuck in and giving too much space Tottenham Hotspur .

The team still need a striker to make up for Lukaku goals , the assumption by Everton hierarchy is that the number 8 and 10 (central midfielder , Attacking central midfielder) will make up the goals is fallacy.

Queen's Park Rangers sold Les Ferdinand for £6,000,000 and spent the money on making the squad bigger but got relegated . I am not saying Everton are going to get relegated but they need push on get from last season 7th place .

Everton need to get a striker to score goals maybe if older big name striker who is on free transfer (over age 32+) might help.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Back to back wins and back to back clean sheets for Newcastle. We're going to win the league! :beckylol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Not sure if Renato Sanches or Anderson.


Don't insult the GOAT and all his trophies by comparing him to that Wales dwelling trash.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

De boer sacked

Well done to the palace players who missed those sitters yesterday

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

reject hodgson to hire de boer in some attempt to look more progressive.

barely back him in the transfer market.

have him try and implement the ajax system with players not suited to it at all.

watch it fail.

sack him.

bring in roy hodgson.

football clubs are really fucking stupid.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

4 games

Well, they gave him time at least.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'M BAAAAACK, AND BETTER THAN EVER :woy


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao fuck I hate Roy Hodgson. Hope they get relegated.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

De Boer was trying to change Palace's football and it clearly needed time, but no, those idiots decide to sack him after four Premier League games. 

You really don't get any time in this management lark no more. Joke decision.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Lol fuck palace & fuck woy

FDB deserves better anyway, zero time..


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

jfc 4 GAMES :lol

hope Palace get relegated now, can't believe that Woy is back :woy


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh ffs not Hodgson again. Stuff of nightmares that guy.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

SOON :bird


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Green Light said:


> SOON :bird


that video :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao 

I like Palace but after that decision i hope they get relegated


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Stupid decision by Steve Parish to sack Frank De Boer after only 4 games. 

I think they could've beaten Southampton on Saturday, after the performance at Burnley yesterday. But obviously Parish doesn't want to wait, since after Southampton, Palace have got City away & then the following week they're away to us, then after the international break in October, they've got Chelsea at Selhurst Park.

I feel sorry for the Palace fans now, who have got to have Roy as their next boss.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I get the same feeling with this Hodgson appointment that I got when Newcastle hired McClaren, and Sunderland hired Moyes.

Dull managers, all with poor reputations and on a downward spiral, all given a chance at a Premier League club because they're "tried and tested", and of course British.

Expecting Palace to go down, like I expected Newcastle and Sunderland to go down.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Woy topping his tan up in preparation :cozy


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Any chance





*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

He will probs keep them up but I hope they go down fuck that owl faced cunt


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*So apparently the key to the punishment for a high boot is what day of the week you play on :hmm*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908666300741898240
:eagle


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

In light of me and @Seb's blossoming friendship als here are some Seb branded t-shirts:

https://t-s.fr/contents/t-shirt-seb_1200_1_0.html

I have no idea what they are actually about, but neither do you so whatevs.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Good to see Eddie Howe's Bournemouth pick up the 3 points today after their rough start to the season. They have a pretty tough stretch of matches coming up so they need all the points they can get. 

Meanwhile Liverpool lad Jordon Ibe, who we're supposed to have a buyback clause on IIRC, contributed both of the assists. I'm not sure he'll ever be good enough to play here (except as a centre back) but hopefully he'll play well enough at Bournemouth to be worth the transfer fee.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

So Crystal Palace appointing :woy has made no difference whatsoever? Yeah, I'm well aware it's been one game...

On a positive side though, Palace's failure to find the net has meant they've beaten Newcastle's unwanted Premier League record who had previously went 438 minutes without finding the net in the 2005/06 season :lol and speaking of Newcastle, we lead Stoke 1-0 at half time.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Love Klopp but I'm getting less and less convinced he's ever going to find a solution to beating these teams consistently.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jaxx said:


> Love Klopp but I'm getting less and less convinced he's ever going to find a solution to beating these teams consistently.


Dominate the game by all accounts, concede from calamitous defending. Dropped points at home. Sounds familiar, eh :klopp


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gonna start supporting Man City tbh 

GOAT AGUERO


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :mj2 :mj2 

went from being ecstatic about palace failing then got brought back down to earth with liverpool.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Easy league


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

DEJA VU!

Same shit against the 'lesser' sides. Complete domination overall but not clinical enough in front of goal and defense was comical once again (especially Klavan!!!!). Klopp decides to wait until the 75th minute to make subs. It's a joke. Oh well, nothing new.

Very impressive from Man City. Aguero the weapon.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

So Klopp still has no plan B? Burnley were absolute shite today we should have hammered them but somehow drew the game, It's an all too familiar story.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908755174918905857


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

WE'RE GOING TO QUALIFY FOR THE BLOODY CHAMPIONS LEAGUE!!

:beckylol


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Impoliter said:


> I wouldn't completely rule out our chances against Chelsea. After the Liverpool humbling, I don't blame anyone for being a bit doom and gloom, but we seemed to match up really well against their formation in the FA Cup Final, and Chelsea haven't changed their shape too much from then, so who knows, maybe we can nab a draw :draper2


Maybe. Maybe, indeed.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't understand why Bakayoko did not start this game. Especially as he didn't start the CL game midweek. Arsenal have suffered against powerful midfields a lot in the past, so this just made no sense. 


From the time Pedro screwed that one on one up, we were never in the game. I don't think Arsenal looke very dangerous, but they used the ball better and if a team was going to score it was going to be them. Just a shocking display all around. Kante was incredibly poor on and off the ball. Luiz went from having a great game, to getting sent off needlessly. Just a silly game that has cost us points, confidence and Luiz for 3 games.

If Wembley has a hoodoo over Spurs, then Wenger certainly has a hoodoo over Conte.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Got the 3pts but that was a crap performance from us. Got lazy after the goal, strolling around taking too many touches.

Matic the stand out for us. The goals at the end will mask the performance tho.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Seriously @Seb, these things exist.

C'est bien.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Destiny said:


> Klavan!!!!.


:bosque

:klopp

:mj2

fpalm

:bean

:hutz

:MAD


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah another 4-0 Both Tonys on the score sheet. 

Nice point for the Arsenal though kudos.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello after watching the Manchester United vs Everton on TV. I noticed again that Jordan Pickford was susceptible to high long looping shots , where he is back peddling and cannot tip the ball over the bar.

I also noticed that the team still need a number 9 a focal point of the attack , Wayne Rooney is not the player he was but could useful as part of a front 2 or as a number 10.

It will be interesting to see what line up they use in the league cup.

I would even give Oumar Niasse a chance up front to see if he can score goals as there is no one else in the team who can score and he is doing it under 23 /reserves . Otherwise look who has been released over the summer or last summer who is experienced and is or was a big name in the past 5 years and has to found a club.

I mean James McFadden left Everton joined Birmingham city and was unemployed and then joined Everton 17th October 2011 and played 8 games. 

So an ex big name number 9 who has proven Goal scoring record in the past even he is 34+or older, would be ok 

I play football manager and every season there seams to some old big name players who played for big teams and were even international for a big nation on free transfer that is what Everton need .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Hernandez would have been a superb signing for Everton, Rooney missed some big chances today. Lukaku gets an insane amount of shit on here but he's a striker that scores a fuck load of goals. Apart from Aguero and Kane, who aren't attainable (aguero obviously, i'd assume levy would price anyone out of kane), there's not many who'd definitely outscore him.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

@farhanc

Niasse looked good for us in the second half of last season. He is a competent finisher generally and has a fair bit of pace which Everton seem to lack. Well worth giving a chance to.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Koeman sniping at us again. There's a man with his own problems. Hope he gets fucked out the door.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

bang average signings and a lack of on field leadership is doing for the shite at the moment, nothing less than 9 points out of their next 3 games should be a requirement 

ronnie k seems to be anti pace, me best mates a blue and hes deeply concerned with how their season might pan out. between now and jan might do enough damage to really effect their season badly


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Worst performance of the season yesterday and still sccored 4 again. It's amazing the turnaround in terms of scoring goals from last season. We were crap after the first goal. Rashford and Henry Mike were both incredibly inefficient and Lukaku didn't get enough service until the last 10 minutes. Matic was 10/10 fantastic. Utd fans on here turning their noses up at him and Lukaku. Never change guys. Great seeing us look deadly on the break again. Just tearing teams apart the moment they open up a bit at the end to chase the lead down, especially when we can bring the pace of Martial and Lingard on and move Pogba forward at the end as we have been doing. Still need to face a team that will test us to see where we are but we've definitely turned sround the problem of not putting these teams away. Good to see Rooney put in his usual 0/10 performance at Old Trafford too. *


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Vader said:


> Hernandez would have been a superb signing for Everton, Rooney missed some big chances today. Lukaku gets an insane amount of shit on here but he's a striker that scores a fuck load of goals. Apart from Aguero and Kane, who aren't attainable (aguero obviously, i'd assume levy would price anyone out of kane), there's not many who'd definitely outscore him.



Hello Vader I agree Javier Hernandez would have been a good buy for the team up front.

I have always been looking at the transfers of other clubs and who they sign and think that Everton are much better bigger name but the player goes to a lesser team.

I remember the Bolton Wanderers teams with Jay-Jay Okocha, Youri Djorkaeff, Nicolas Anelka , Dino Baggio at Blackburn Rovers , Gaizka Mendieta and Fabrizio Ravanelli Middlesbrough , Dietmar Hamann when he was Newcastle United and thought Everton a much bigger why didn't they go in for these players! 

Even when Roberto Baggio was offered to QPR on free and thought Everton are much bigger.

I keep thinking how do the smaller clubs than Everton get the better players than Everton .

Don't teams know somehow what the other teams are try to get in terms of players and why doesn't Everton think X smaller team are after a big name , why don't we bid for him?

There must be times when you see a player joins a team and why didn't my team go for it?

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

@farhanc

In the past it was usually down to the fact that Bill Kenwright didn't want to spend a lot of money, if anything - that would have likely applied to wages too and those you named would have probably been on a fair bit. In regards to this season, you can only assume that Koeman thinks that Rooney, Sandro and Sigurdsson are going to score the required amount of goals for Everton's targets; which I doubt they will.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Everton seemed weirdly anglophilic (if that's even a word) in the late 90s/early 00s. If they signed a player from another league, you could be 90% sure they came from Scotland. The one big name they did sign during that period was Paul Gascoigne, and I think that just about sums up where they were at the time.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Vader said:


> @farhanc
> 
> In the past it was usually down to the fact that Bill Kenwright didn't want to spend a lot of money, if anything - that would have likely applied to wages too and those you named would have probably been on a fair bit. In regards to this season, you can only assume that Koeman thinks that Rooney, Sandro and Sigurdsson are going to score the required amount of goals for Everton's targets; which I doubt they will.


Hello I thinking when Peter Johnson in charge and had money what he did . I heard rumours and even Slaven Bilic said Dino Baggio and Pierluigi Casiraghi were promised when he signed . 

So I am looking at transfer costs fees etc and thinking if team A get a player for X money and Everton spend the same money on someone else who less of a player why didn't they go for the better player for the same money or cheaper ?

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football-bilic-blasts-evertons-broken-promises-1159695.html
Yours

Farhan


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I didn't know about that Bilic story. Sounds like he was sold a whole load of bullshit in order to ensure he signed. It is quite strange though as apart from the obvious top 5, Everton are a big club and they really should have had some better players turning out for them over the years.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

So Palace are playing the top 3 teams in their next 3 matches this could possibly be 7 loses in 7. Not sure what the record is but damn.

Edit Palace have a long way to go for that record it belongs to Sunderland 15 02/03 season.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/boxing/41313235

:bosque


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> When it came up on my Twitter feed that Rio Ferdinand was going to become a professional boxer I thought I'd been hacked,"


Very odd and surprising tbh.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Fair play that he wants to do something aside from being a boring talking head pundit, but getting into boxing at 38? Doesn't seem the brightest idea. Hope it's just a bucket list sort of thing and he can go in, beat up a tomato can in less than convincing fashion, and get out unscathed.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

That video hyping up his boxing was hilarious.

You see the state of those punches he is throwing? :Rollins

Seen better in a drunken brawl in Newcastle.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Unbelievable 

We're now getting stick for singing songs about lukakus cock. :hoganutd

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Speaking as a white male I am so glad that I don't have the stereotype of having a massive wanger. *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Green Light said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/boxing/41313235
> 
> :bosque


50-1. SOON.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bunch of cocks singing about cocks.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Kiz said:


> bunch of cocks singing about cocks.


CLASSIC HOMOPHOBIC KIZWELL


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

defenda to contenda


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello I am wondering if when people get the new Football manager and search for the unemployed players with 1 international cap as minimum . 
Because I am wondering what the list of free transfers will be and which big names will be the free transfer 

Furthermore if any real clubs actually look at the list of free transfer who are in the game and decided to give some of them a deal . I think the free transfer deadline has not passed .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

There's no such thing as a free transfer deadline. If a player isn't contracted to any team, they can be picked up at any time. Also transfermarkt has a list of uncontracted players in order of perceived value. Doesn't look like there's anyone much decent available:

https://www.transfermarkt.co.uk/statistik/vertragslosespieler


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

#kloppout 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Banterpool FC


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Impoliter said:


> There's no such thing as a free transfer deadline. If a player isn't contracted to any team, they can be picked up at any time. Also transfermarkt has a list of uncontracted players in order of perceived value. Doesn't look like there's anyone much decent available:
> 
> https://www.transfermarkt.co.uk/statistik/vertragslosespieler


Hello I looked at link and found Giuseppe Rossi, Marouane Chamakh, welliton and Ricki Lambert are unemployed.

So they could do a job for Everton.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Rossi genuinely would have been one of the best players of his generation if not for terrible luck with injury. He was just about to move to Barcelona before his first cruciate injury which put him out for nearly 2 years, and he's done his cruciate twice since then, including at the end of last season. He won't be back until 2018 and I think he'll probably go back to the US to finish off his career. As for Chamakh, he's just not very good at football. Lambert didn't pull up any trees in the Championship last season, and given he's a noted red, I think it would be bad PR for Everton to sign him. Better off giving an academy player a chance than having an out of form mid 30s red on the bench.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The Okazaki effect, changed the game for us, pretty much one way traffic after he came on.

Great result after a shit first half.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Four games unbeaten at Wembley. Fucking shit that.

Guess the hoodoo only counts for the Premier League.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Beast.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverpool. :smugwenger


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

While our defence was bad last night our attack has to take a lot of the blame too. Phil, Ox and Solanke had zero communication all first half. There were so many occasions where we would build a decent enough attack in midfield only to lose it due to a bad pass between one of the forward men. Happened on one too many occasions 

Congrats Leicester though. Deserved win in the end


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Not that disappointed to be out the cup but so disappointed we lost that game after the first half. The game should have been buried at half time but once again, like against Burnley, the dominance counts for nothing. 4 games without a win :klopp if we don't beat Leicester this Saturday :hoganliv


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Classic game of two halves last night and us, once again, not taking our chances and it costing us the game. Leicester were awful in the first half tbh but we wern't much better in the second and they took full control pretty much from the start of the second half and that was that.

Good seeing Ings back on the pitch at least.

Another same old shit day where we don't take our chances, drop off, concede and lose the game. Looks like we'll never learn.

Oh well, back to the King Power we go.....


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

klopps summer recruitment looking more embarrassing with each passing week
btw, we were better defensively under brendan


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Beast.


I believe that's only his ranking amongst United; not the whole league. Still, he's been immense so far. He's been a mix of Carrick and Schweinsteiger. He has Carrick's passing range and, like Bastian, is an excellent shielder of the ball with his great close control which allows him to withstand players pressing him, and isn't afraid of getting forward to support attacks, too.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Niasse saving Koeman's skin after that ginger cunt treated him like a dog last season. Should leave that shithouse of a club.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911624003193798659


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Delph is a good player. Really should have pushed for a move in the summer as he'd walk into most PL teams.

Great win today considering the shocking performance. Second half was just total fuckery and it seemed everyone lost their head with the notable exception of Phil Jones who literally played like a God. Literally I say.

Lukaku looking to be worth his weight in goals. Good all round performance from him too, Mkhi playing like a clown probably cost him a few more chances. 

Very tough trip in midweek. I expect us the performances to be pretty ugly for a while until Pogba comes back at least.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

To the PLETHORA of people on here who said Morata would flop or flatter to deceive - turns out he's the best player in the league :banderas


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

:trips4


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It's very easy to see why Southampton can't score goals. Team of the Seasons with 5 strikers should be fun. *


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

There's our magical gangsta frog  

Wonderful play by Hendo winning the ball back and finishing off the counter with a great finish for the winning goal. 

Can needs to stop starting. Dude gives the ball away and gets caught out way too much. Wijnaldum was MIA but Can was actively harmful to our chances today.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Can't win pretty all the time.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Just pleased to get a win and 3 points again tbh

:klopp2

Our defence and decision making again tho

:mj2


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Why did Jose get sent off? For no reason, I guess.

WE battled hard today. Not the best performance but the fact that we are still won which is something not a lot of teams can say. Lukaku has got to be the most scrappiest striker ever but he still scores goals so success. I see some people are moaning that Martial didn't play but what do you expect after he played 90 minutes at Burton? He is going to play the CL game so calm down.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I find it glorious that Southampton are struggling to score goals, when they sacked Claude Puel after an 8th placed finish and a battling cup final performance for not playing a "stylish" brand of football.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> I find it glorious that Southampton are struggling to score goals, when they sacked Claude Puel after an 8th placed finish and a battling cup final performance for not playing a "stylish" brand of football.


I think they'll finish top 8 again. Missing chances was a problem last season as well. That midfield three is going to be tough for anyone to play against.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> Why did Jose get sent off? For no reason, I guess.
> 
> WE battled hard today. Not the best performance but the fact that we are still won which is something not a lot of teams can say. Lukaku has got to be the most scrappiest striker ever but he still scores goals so success. I see some people are moaning that Martial didn't play but what do you expect after he played 90 minutes at Burton? He is going to play the CL game so calm down.


José got sent off because he stepped foot onto the pitch whilst the ball was still in play. Understandable decision this time.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

i cant wait to see salah, mane, phil and bob together


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

you'll need them in order to outscore the other teams.....

goal difference of 1 :armfold


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

.christopher. said:


> José got sent off because he stepped foot onto the pitch whilst the ball was still in play. Understandable decision this time.


But Klopp does it almsot every game.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Brock said:


> Just pleased to get a win and 3 points again *tbh*


THANK YOU FOR BEING HONEST ABOUT BEING HAPPY THAT YOUR FAVOURITE TEAM WON 3PTS

I may need to go all the way to VERTICALSCOPE or whoever runs this gawdforesaken forum about this if it continues

Oh and yay 3pts :hendo


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

DA said:


> THANK YOU FOR BEING HONEST ABOUT BEING HAPPY THAT YOUR FAVOURITE TEAM WON 3PTS
> 
> I may need to go all the way to VERTICALSCOPE or whoever runs this gawdforesaken forum about this if it continues
> 
> Oh and yay 3pts :hendo


:klopp

:klopp2


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

So lolerpool

Mignolet
Clyne Matip Lovren Moreno
Henderson Wijnaldum
Salah Coutinho Mane
Firmino 

????


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Jamaican said:


> So *lolerpool*
> 
> Mignolet
> Clyne Matip Lovren Moreno
> ...


Hah, original :silva

Robertson over Moreno who admittedly hasn't been such a liability this season but Robertson offers just as much going forward and is better defensively. Also Lallana is due back soonish.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Jamaican said:


> So lolerpool
> 
> Mignolet
> Clyne Matip Lovren Moreno
> ...


your choice of football fandom is the only thing i dont like about you good sir hahaha

Clynes out for a while, gomez will play at rb for the time being. want robertson to come in for that piece of shit Moreno as well


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Jaxx said:


> Robertson over Moreno who admittedly hasn't been such a liability this season but Robertson offers just as much going forward and is better defensively. Also Lallana is due back soonish.





BigDaveBatista said:


> your choice of football fandom is the only thing i dont like about you good sir hahaha
> 
> Clynes out for a while, gomez will play at rb for the time being. want robertson to come in for that piece of shit Moreno as well


I forgot about Milner too who will probably be at LB, but Robertson over Moreno for sure (who shouldn't still be starting). I thought Robertson would do bits, but needs time I guess?


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Jamaican said:


> I forgot about Milner too who will probably be at LB, but Robertson over Moreno for sure (who shouldn't still be starting). I thought Robertson would do bits, but needs time I guess?


needs chances over time, hes hardly been given a ball to kick, klopp seems to be happy with alberto


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Joel said:


> I find it glorious that Southampton are struggling to score goals, when they sacked Claude Puel after an 8th placed finish and a battling cup final performance for not playing a "stylish" brand of football.


*It started at the end of last season tbf as soon as Gabbiadini went cold. *


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Same old problems for Leicester again yesterday, conceding from a cross, getting done by a worldie, then conceding a scrappy goal on the counter.

Better in the second half, could of got a point but yet again it wasn't to be.

We're too reliant on Ndidi ATM, 20 years old and we expect him to run the midfield every week, too much pressure on the lad.

Finally Jordan Henderson is a prick.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> But Klopp does it almsot every game.


Klopp and Conte are absolute lunatics on the sideline but I don't recall them ever stepping onto the pitch whilst the ball was in play.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello I managed to watch the Match of the day Highlights on BBC1 for the Everton game and Jordan Pickford was good at reaction save with his feet. However I still think he is suspect to long high shots where he has to back-pedal where he has to tip the ball over bar. 

I am surprised to see Oumar Niasse doing well In my previous post about the summer transfer window I noted that football manager 2107 his finishing is 13/20 which is 65% whilst Lukaku was 15/20 which was 75%. In Fifa he is 77 for finishing compared to Lukaku 84. But if keeps going on like this his rating should go up considerably .
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/2174370-2017-summer-transfer-window-thread-134.html#post69847225.

So as an Everton fan am shocked but I hope he keeps on scoring in the league as he ineligible to play in Europa league as he was not included in squad . If keeps scoring and it is not a he just peaked at 3 goals so far and then stops scoring, then he would be a bargain . 

However if he keeps going it a marvellous film idea , join a big team , get frozen out , leave on loan but comeback to be a superstar a good underdog story.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

We need to consider selling Ayoze Perez. Sometimes he's too 'invisible' for my liking.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

City ruining a potentially world class career of a young man :no:

That's why you're not allowed good things, Kizwell. Hopefully Clichy makes his triumphant return to the club in January.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

does this mean im responsible for kun's car accident too :mj2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Do you even need to ask? It seems you will not stop until a City player is pronounced dead :no:

All seriousness, I hope the accident isn't too bad and he doesn't have too bad of an injury. It's a bit weird that he was allowed to attend this concert in another country less than 48 hours from a big away game.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

eh, he's human. they're allowed to have lives. pep always gives players days off to keep them fresh. it could've happened anywhere.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Should have been driving himself. Redemption for Rooney.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Xmas eve football :monkey


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914092761808285697


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Sissoko scoring more goals than the whole of the Crystal Palace team in the league so far this season.

:banderas

Pleased for him, he's been good this season and deserved it.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

MY FUCKING BOY FELLAINI

A STEAL AT £27M. THE GOAT!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Sissoko scoring more goals than the whole of the Crystal Palace team in the league so far this season.
> 
> :banderas
> 
> Pleased for him, he's been good this season and deserved it.


You don't have to praise everyone in a Spurs shirt, you know? He's fucking crap and was benched for Harry Winks who offers as much to a football game as a no armed man does to a boxing fight.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Vader said:


> You don't have to praise everyone in a Spurs shirt, you know? He's fucking crap and was benched for Harry Winks who offers as much to a football game as a no armed man does to a boxing fight.


He's had a good season. 

He was probably benched due to the fact he had already played two games the past week and Pochettino wanted to give more minutes to Winks, in a game against a team that weren't really going to trouble us. Doesn't bother me, Pochettino's the man.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Is this like on Gordon Ramsey's Kitchen Nightmares when they keep saying their food is good, even though it looks like it's been shat out by roadkill?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Conte was an absolute coward today.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

That fucking coward Conte with his WOAT defensive tactics and anti-fitba. Completely embarrassed by Pep today :cockhead4

Silva and De Bruyne were outstanding. Utter dominance from City, you should've stayed up Kiz :villa

Cesc - :cockhead1 :jetbad


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*What a player Ashley Young has been in the past year btw. *


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Shakespeare will be sacked soon the rate he's going at.

Somehow got a 0-0 draw when Bournemouth really should of won 5-0.

Negative football and can't pass for shit.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

seabs said:


> *What a player Ashley Young has been in the past year btw. *


Pretty incredible management from Mourinho all round tbh.

Young, Darmian, Jones, Fellaini - They were all written off before he came around. They're now all valuable members of the squad.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

just another casual 4-0 win :fergie


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914178929476251648
@Vader @Joel @seabs @Andre @Green Light @Goku

:bosque


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He's pissed off they're 10th :lmao 

They're such a shite club.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

god united look good don't they
although we got plated by city, got to stick with my united for the title shout. united will beat city and that'll be the difference


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what are the lotto numbers for next week


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Lacazette nearly scoring a worldy there. Hit the post unfortunately.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:rafa vs :klopp2

Newcastle have improved over the last month, but we have more than enough to go there and get a win. We just need to start taking our chances when we have control.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

It's definitely a two horse race between the Manchester clubs this year. I have faith in our reds to do the work though. Looking good.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I love you Rafa but please don't win today. :mj2 

Staying awake until 2:30am for this. Don't let me down reds. pls.


----------



## Ventura (Oct 1, 2017)

Newcastle have Southampton, Crystal Palace, Burnley and Bournemouth after today's game against Liverpool. If we beat The Reds it might just give us enough confidence to win the next four, before we head to Old Trafford.

I'm hoping Rafa and the boys pull it out the bag today.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Everton... Christ


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Any other top six team puts that Newcasyle team away today. Tragic. Chance to go into 4th completely messed up. Also seeing Ox getting ready when you need a goal feels like a punch in the gut.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Jaxx said:


> Any other top six team puts that Newcasyle team away today. Tragic. *Chance to go into 4th completely messed up.* Also seeing Ox getting ready when you need a goal feels like a punch in the gut.


31 games to go. Being fourth at the end of week 7 doesn't mean much. Although I understand your annoyance at silly dropped points.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Joel said:


> 31 games to go. Being fourth at the end of week 7 doesn't mean much. Although I understand your annoyance at silly dropped points.


Agree with that but we are getting worse. We were good going forward at the very start of the season and terrible at the back. Now we are terrible going forward and still very poor at the back. Our midfield (except for Coutinho) is very slow and there's no creativity whatsoever. 

Klopp is not getting his players to play the way he likes them to go about it, which is ultimately applying the high press. We've lost it. Jurgen needs to stop wasting his energy on the decisions that go against us and focus on the tactical side of the game. Not even sure he understands how to tactically change things prior or during a match. 

It's just dissapointing that we are regressing and not improving. We look like a side that will finish 7th this season. Man United will tear us a new one in a couple of weeks. 

It's almost 5am and I've scarificed plenty of sleep just watch that dross.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

This is going to continue happening to Pool until they sign some proper midfielders, because they're not getting creativity from their current batch, nor their wingers who's strengths are pace/running with the ball and counter attacking. Coutinho aside, they don't have anyone who can play a defence splitting pass or play quick one touch football in a crowd of opposition defenders - makes me see now why they forced him to stay. I suppose Lallana has been a miss as well.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Newcastle worked hard and dug in but we should have broken them down today and got the three points. Despite the stats saying we had plenty of shots on goal, we didn't really create too much. We had a couple of good chances though and once again we fluffed our lines. Lovren/Matip for their goal were fpalm I know it ended up being a fluke deflection, but the way we were opened up by the Shelvey pass was very poor.

We are not at our free flowing, pressing, attacking best at the moment. Coutinho has been really good at least since coming back into the team.

Credit to Newcastle for grinding out that point, but we should be getting the advantage now in games like that and getting the three points. We may raise our game for United, because there is no doubt we need to.


----------



## Ventura (Oct 1, 2017)

Liverpool should have demolished Newcastle today. Our (Newcastle's) defence was weak at best with them desperately trying to clear their lines throughout the game.

We did push up now and again but with a lone, and terrible, striker in Joselu, we had no hope of pulling off he upset.

Rafa needs to change it up in my opinion and put Atsu and Murphy on the wings, firing in crosses to Gayle and either Diame or Mitrovic (when he is back from suspension).


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello

I watched Sky Sports Premier League Channel and watched the Everton vs Burnley .

I noticed that Koeman went with 4 at the back 2 defensive midfielders , 2 wide players , 1 behind the attack and 1 upfront , *as **an Everton Fan * I found it an odd formation .

My initial thoughts was why have two defensive midfielders as it negative play tactically . 

In the first half in noticed the ball going backwards a lot , rather than go going forward.

Then I noticed for Hendricks goal no one hoofed the ball away they tried to play out from the back .

In the second half it got a bit better only when Rooney came on for Schneiderlin having an extra attacking option .

Sandro Ramirez came on for Oumar Niasse was ineffectual upfront . 

However Sandro Ramirez is still a work in progress as some players who have not played in UK or Ireland need adapt to the British game, so I would judge him on next season.

The next game is Brighton away and if they loose that game then it will be worse .

I hope Everton can spend the international break and work in tactics .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Interesting that now Chelsea and Liverpool have the European distraction they didn't have last year, they've dropped a total of 4 points each following their European games so far this season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Interesting that now Chelsea and Liverpool have the European distraction they didn't have last year, they've dropped a total of 4 points each following their European games so far this season.


Chelsea drew with Arsenal who have been a massive problem for Conte throughout his short Chelsea career. And yesterday lost to Man City who have beaten us home and away multiple times. These results could have happened at any time. Give us a team like Huddersfield and I'm sure we would have filled our boots with goals as well.

Liverpool played Burnley and Newcastle after the CL games. The type of sides they struggled like hell beating last season without the CL/EL and it still continues this season.

These are two clubs who have been involved in the CL and EL throughout the last 15 years. Their players are generally players who have been involved in the CL and EL throughout their careers. Do you think this is new to them?

Yeah, it's an advantage not having those extra games, but good Lord, you seem to love to bang on about this. I'm not sure whether this is your ang;e or not, but if you are looking for a reson why you didn't win the league then newsflash; you didn't win the league last year because you weren't good enough and nothing more.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Must be coincidence, that's all.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Pep on City's title rivals - United, Chelsea and "the Harry Kane team". Club so irrelevant and dominated by one man that one of the best manager's in the world doesn't even bother to learn your name :banderas


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

as per, the ox gets 5 minutes then gets leathered by the fans

im not blaming our defence for that yesterday though, this fab 4 we are supposed to have isnt scoring goals and it makes you wonder why we didn't take a chance on a striker like moussa dembele as a plan b

united next, that will be great wont it when jose parks the bus and collects all 3 points from anfield


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

The reaction from Townsend is priceless.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

That was filthy :giroud


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Joselu's goal against Liverpool. :beckylol

He's so bad.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> The reaction from Townsend is priceless.


RIP Andros. Died as he lived, a shit footballer.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Greatest goal of the month competition ever...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914411505575170048


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*For all Liverpool fans and pundits like to bang on about how great their attacking options are and how the defence is costing them all these games they aren't half inefficient when it comes to scoring goals. Not sure at what point it has to get to before everyone turns on Klopp for failing to do anything about the same persistent problems. Probably a long time because hey he's a bit of a lad and so what if he abuses officials and steps onto the pitch, he likes Beer and Death Metal! They're completely inept every single time they're faced with a team that sit deep and negate their pace in attack. They're a one trick team (great trick when it works mind) but they have no idea how to do anything else. And yes they're bad at the back but any other team with so much attacking talent would still be beating teams like Burnley, Moscow and Newcastle 3-1, 4-1, 5-1 with all the chances and possesion they have. Seb is spot on about Henderson and Wjinaldum being useless as a creative force. Great at passing it sideways and keeping possession in mind. 

Also smiling all season at yet another team thinking they can replace a superstar with a handful of players nowhere newr their ability. The old strength in numbers window never works out. All that money to spend and you replace Lukaku with Rooney and Sandro and some blokes in other positions that haven't added anything to the team. Mersyside's weekly shit show and Utd being the team I prophesised are leading to a very smug seabs this season. *


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I was MOCKED by some on here when I dared to criticize Wijnaldum during his time here. Fans of other teams just look at the goals he scored and assume he must've been great to do that in a team that got relegated, but I said then that he would go missing for 85 minutes a game. Lo and behold, Liverpool fans are seeing the same thing now.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> Death Metal


:meh


































































spot on analysis unfortunatly tho :mj2

Our poor defence merely masks the other deficiencies we have that seabs outlined. We can have all the possession and chances in the world, but there are numerous times we either fail to create clear cut chances, or we create plenty but don't take any. More so against the teams outside the top four, where we continue to struggle.

The 'no plan B' argument is clearly valid and it shows no signs of improving. Yes we can smash most teams on our day, but we badly need to finally sort out some consistency in addition to shoring up our defence. Forget any title challenge, the top four could be a struggle if we can't work out these issues.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Couldn't agree more with that sadly Seabs. 

Liverpool supporters keep banging on about our amazing attack but it's still not good enough. Finishing is clearly a problem and as much as I love Sturridge, he is not anymore and never will be an elite level striker. Firmino can be sensational but he's not a goalscorer, had we had a Lukaku/Kane/Morata/Lacazette/Aguero/Jesus, I'm sure some of those frustrating draws would have turned into 3 points. It seems every top 6 team has an incredible striker bar us.

The midfield is boring, adding nothing to attack or defence. I watch all 3 of Hendo, Can and Gini and all of them have a frustrating tendency to go backwards when they receive the ball. Their first touch should put them in a position where they are facing up the field. The reason why we often have so much possession is because we play it around the back where the opposition wants us to play. I would have no qualms playing both Lallana and Coutinho in the same midfield when Lallana is back, defensively they can't be any worse than the current trio.

The defence is the defence, they are indefensible :nerd: Klopp has to take 100% of the blame for this catastrophe. You had a whole fucking Summer to bring in a CB (newsflash, VVD isn't the only capable defender in Europe), he should have swallowed his damn pride and brought Sakho back in than persisting with Dejan fucking Lovren. If our season is a failure because of our defence, I'll have no shame in saying Klopp is to blame for the shitfest. I can't express enough how pissed off I am that Klopp decided to be stubborn about our CB problem.

Regardless of what happens this season, Klopp will still have next season to make amends, especially with Naby Keita coming in (I would kill to have him in Jan) who will add a whole new dimension to our midfield.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I was also saying all summer we probably need a top level striker. A finisher. Yes we have Sturridge, but with his fitness issues, he sadly can't be relied upon over a regular season. Firmino is a quality player who works hard, fits our system, but isn't really a natural goalscorer and has bouts of drought and inconsistency. Solanke is still a developing young, unproven player who shouldn't be relied upon yet.

Look at City with Aguero, Spurs with Kane, Utd now with Lukaku. Chelsea with formerly Costa, now with Morata. All top level strikers capable of getting 20+ league goals a season. Something we have lacked since Suarez left.

Yes we did great last season without one, but IMO going forward, we'd be in a better position with another striker. We can score plenty of goals all around the team of course; Mane/Salah/Coutinho all chip in and can get goals to win us games, but with a sustained finisher up top, i'd say that would help too.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Even if Sturridge was injury free all season, he's not the player he was before and I doubt he ever will be. The Sturridge of old would have finished that one on one yesterday and won us 3 points, his lack of fitness or playing time had very little to do with that chance he missed, he missed a sitter against Spartak Moscow too. Someone like Icardi would be perfect imo, imagine how much deadiler we'd be with him flanked by Mane and Salah.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Tuche with all the above posts.

Pool don't have a predator/fox in the box/20 goal a season man (pick which ever cliche you prefer) either, as good as Firmino is.

Really it's a miracle that Klopp gets them anywhere with players like Mig/Karius in goal, Robertson/Milner/Moreno at LB, all the shit CB's they have, Hendo/Wijnaldum/OX in midfield, and no proper CF except Sturridge who has suffered from being binned by Klopp and being perma-crocked.

Pool need a full FM STYLE cleanout for next season if they want to compete for the title. I propose:

XXXX

Clyne XXXX XXXX XXXX

Keita Can

Mane Firmino* Lallana*

XXXX​
*Coutinho ahead of either if he isn't sold.

Obviously with Hendo being STRIPPED of the captaincy with the honour of going down as the worst permanent captain in the history of the club :hendo


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Putting a lot of pressure on XXXX to cover five positions there Seb.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914523652464443392
fucking ref.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Liverpool are not gonna strip the captaincy from the 2018 World Cup winning England captain

Throw 200m at Kane and everything would be ok


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You've a better chance of signing the wrestler.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Harry Winks getting a well earned call up for England, right after me and Vader were saying how much we rated him enguin :vader


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Seb said:


> Harry Winks getting a well earned call up for England, right after me and Vader were saying how much we rated him enguin :vader


Him getting picked doesn't mean he is going to play, Southgate is an idiot, he'll still pay Jake Livermore and Henderson the worst paring we could have.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Serious question, what's good about Harry Winks?*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Seb said:


> Harry Winks getting a well earned call up for England, right after me and Vader were saying how much we rated him enguin :vader


Fuck me. I'd never change my club but I'm having serious doubts over my nationality. Southgate is like Woy's less ambitious love child. I genuinely hope we get pummelled as often as possible just so he fucks off. We need a foreign manager as there's fuck all hope if that penalty missing Maccy D's gobbling spastic is the 'best' English option. A side that contains Jake Livermore and Harry Winks, FOUR goalkeepers - one of whom is a perennially past it Joe Hart, Chris Smalling and Oxlade Chamberlain - who hasn't done anything this season to warrant inclusion. Our youth teams have so much potential, likely won't get anywhere as there's no chances given out at Prem level unless you're a try hard run around lots player. Or you're a quota filler like Winks.

So, apparently I don't rate Harry Winks then....


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

"Maccy D's gobbling spastic" 

:lmao

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello I hear everton have been linked with Andy Carroll he good for centre forward but in FM17 he is 11/20 dribbling 55% which is not good if you want to play counter attacking football he could loose the ball on a breakaway .

It could be Duncan Ferguson all over again when Andrei kanchelskis went to Italy and anders limpar also left, big Duncan got no service and scored less goals . To make Carroll work you would need 2 quick winger / wing backs to set him up.










Olivier-Giroud is Slightly better as he is 12/20 for dribbling but is technically better than Andy Carroll . He has also palyed the Champions League regularly. 










Oumar Niasse is in between the both players not as good technically as Giroud but better than Carrol and is ok in the air tool.










What the team need is someone who has more technique but also can hold up the ball aswell.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Dear Farhan

your posts are a highlight of my visits to this forum

Yours

Renegade™


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Mane out for six weeks 

:bosque :bosque :bosque 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:fuckthis

For fuck fucking sake.

Just as I couldn't be more pessimistic going into Saturdays match.

6 weeks too tho :mj2


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

??


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

My brothers come back for a visit from South Korea and is going to City's next 4 games as they are all at home. I can't go to United's as the next four for us are away. Lucky sod. I might tag along and go to one of the City games as there are enough seats about. The Napoli game is bound to be good.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Mane being out for 6 weeks :mj2 :mj2 :mj2

Just before the United game too. :mj2

Come on Salah :mark:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

We signed the OX for a reason guys.

:swanson


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Destiny said:


> We signed the OX for a reason guys.
> 
> :swanson


:flair

REALLLLYY not looking forward to the weekend BUT we have a history of turning up in the big games under Klopp. Let's see. Mo needs to start banging in the sitters he misses.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918748147316338688









This guy will be Spain captain in less than 3 years G U A R A N T E E D


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

International football is really draining but I feel like we needed a break from club football after our recent run of form. Bummer that Mane is out but Salah should be super motivated after what he did with Egypt, I think we're really gonna rely on him in the coming games. 

I predicted Liverpool 2-1 United but that's more in hope than expectation :claude


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

United will beat Liverpool, our attack is better, our defence is better, midfield, better. Out of all the liverpool players, only two would get in our squad and one is injured.The only thing Liverpool have is Anfiled atmosphere that has been missing for years.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

We're due a bad result and pool are due a good one so it wouldn't surprise me if we lost this.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

We never perform at Anfield. 2015 basically the lone exception.

I'd take a draw in a heartbeat.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> United will beat Liverpool, our attack is better, our defence is better, midfield, better. Out of all the liverpool players, only two would get in our squad and one is injured.The only thing Liverpool have is Anfiled atmosphere that has been missing for years.


ill be here for your explanation after we beat you tomorrow then


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

BigDaveBatista said:


> ill be here for your explanation after we beat you tomorrow then


Yes you will.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Salah vs whoever plays LB for us and Coutinho scoring a free kick are Liverpool's big threats. I'm not overly fussed about much else from them, but those two mentioned can be huge. Hopefully Jose doesn't sit back, as this is the first big game for us this season. Comparing sides and performances this season, United should be winning this. United have scored a ton and Liverpool have conceded a ton.

I'd not be disappointed with an away draw at Anfield but for the first time in years, i'm expecting a win.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Vader said:


> Salah vs whoever plays LB for us and Coutinho scoring a free kick are Liverpool's big threats. I'm not overly fussed about much else from them, but those two mentioned can be huge. Hopefully Jose doesn't sit back, as this is the first big game for us this season. Comparing sides and performances this season, United should be winning this. United have scored a ton and Liverpool have conceded a ton.
> 
> I'd not be disappointed with an away draw at Anfield but for the first time in years, i'm expecting a win.


Eh, Liverpool tend to destroy teams who go at them - It the reason they beat every other top team last season. They rely on space to be at their best. I doubt Mourinho will go at them and don't think he should. We're good on the break, Id expect us to sit deep and hope for a counter attacking goal.

Normally the worse form we find Liverpool in, the better they play against us. I still remember Ryan Babel and fucking N'Gog taking us apart. I can see us getting a result but I'd be stunned if we play well.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Was more of a don't park the bus comment, as i'd rather lose than sit through that shit against big teams for another season.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Not confident at all. We can't defend and can't score. 

United will rape us.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Vader said:


> Was more of a don't park the bus comment, as i'd rather lose than sit through that shit against big teams for another season.


Liverpool often struggle against ultra defensive teams.

Mourinho is _the_ ultra defensive big game manager.

He would be foolish to revert from type. It's probably going to be a stinker though unless Liverpool score early.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Pessimistic due to our overall form at the moment. But, we're at Anfield against a top four team so there's more of a chance that we'll up our game and get a result. It do depends on how United set up too and how we approach that.

I'd probably say I'll be a draw but it's a damn shame Mane is out again. That's certainly a big factor and we'll have to see how that affects us today.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Liverpool 11 

Mignolet
Gomez matip lovern Moreno 
Can henderson wijnadum
Salah firmino continho 

Subs - klaven, Karius, Alexander Arnold, Milner, Chamberlian, Sturridge & Solanke

Man Utd 11

Ddg 
Jones smalling Matteo 
Toni Matic herrra young 
Mkhi Rom Martial 

Subs - Romero, lindelof, Jesse, Mata, Rashford, blind & Tuanzebe

Not shocked see Jose go with back 3 but i suspect that if not working go 4-2-3-1 with Matteo Lb & put young rw, Mkhi 10 off rom at 9 & Martial on the lw. Expected Chris may of got a nod to start due to height & power off set plays but It was jones I was unsure on as had Baily instead playing but doesn't appear to be in 18 so I suspect his fn injured as well, sigh.

Either way happy that team that front 3 with Mkhi & Martial in half spaces between lines but allowed drift across pitch wide or in middle it make it hard for Liverpool to pick them up & rom stretch Liverpool down sides to run channels when in the defensive set up or pin cbs when attacking in Liverpool half or go direct with long ball if Liverpool press us high, biggest concern is salah v young/Darmian for us we can't allow him even half a yard space without cover around & need shuffle him wide onto right soon gets half yard of space he will blitz past young or Darmian.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Nice too see Darmian back at center half. In the Prem, he suits being in a back three way more then being a full back.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Another game where we are clearly the better team, another game wasted. Frustration can describe our whole season so far.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Poor enough game.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

90 minutes of my life I'll never get back.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Pragmatic performance from United. At Anfield, many united fans would had took this result and that's exactly what we did. We took points of Liverpool despite being the inferior team and we stood firm. Boring game though. 

Lukaku, was poor but that was down to the way we played, when ever he had the ball, he was isolated so I don't blame him for his performance. United's MOTN has to be De Gea. 

If Stoke could beat City that would be a fantastic day for us.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Playing for the 0-0 when they've kept 2 clean sheets so far and you've banged in 21 in the league alone.

I mean in a title run in, i get it.. but you'd could have really thrown down some attacking intent, its only game 8, Jose. 

It was supposed to be all different from last year. Piss poor United today. a points a point but christ lad.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Palace have finally scored :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Just knew it would be against Chelsea.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

3-0 City already.

They're probably going to score at least 6.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Stoke playing for pride with less than half hour gone :done


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

MC 16 said:


> Lukaku, was poor but that was down to the way we played, when ever he had the ball, he was isolated so I don't blame him for his performance.


He's a big lump of a striker. He's meant to make the ball stick, not let it bounce off him and letting Liverpool come straight back with another attack.

He spent his life idolising Didier Drogba, but ended up being a muscly Jermain Defoe.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chelsea currently losing away to Crystal Palace. :beckylol


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hughes only cares about 2 games a season. The United games.

Man is a bastard.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> He's a big lump of a striker. He's meant to make the ball stick, not let it bounce off him and letting Liverpool come straight back with another attack.
> 
> He spent his life idolising Didier Drogba, but ended up being a muscly Jermain Defoe.


The Drogba comparisons have always been ridiculous and border on racial profiling at times. By the media at least. They're pretty much polar opposites, especially compared at the same stage in their careers. 

He's probably the worst big man I have ever seen under a long ball. Most of the time he doesn't even try and compete. When he does you can quickly see why he often doesn't. It's pretty pathetic. We badly missed and Ibra/Fellaini figure to just get it and hold it. There's no subtlety to Lukaku at all.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Just another Mourinho derby guys, the special one.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I did say it'd probably be a draw beforehand and despite us possibly being the better side overall, it was a poor game and it looked to be a draw all game.

We were our normal selves though in terms of chances, but it wasn't great and neither were United esp.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

City are just ridiculous 

Piss all over us as a team

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

WHAT A FUCKING 5TH GOAL FROM DINHO!!!!!



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/919221429433925633


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> They're probably going to score at least 6.


Had to say it didn't you

:hoganliv

City are just ridiculous going forward.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> The Drogba comparisons have always been ridiculous and border on racial profiling at times. By the media at least. They're pretty much polar opposites, especially compared at the same stage in their careers.


It's because the size of him and because he said Drogba was his idol. When he came to Chelsea, he was so excited and said he wanted to learn from him. You just expect that he would have modelled himself on him due to all of this. Not saying he had to, but the least he could have learned was the bare basics og how to play with his back to goal.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

7-2 now city and stoke


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Any 'big man' striker that moves to Chelsea is gonna be compared to Drogba, especially around that period as he joined when Drogba's time at Chelsea was coming to an end, and after he came out and says he idolises the bloke. Nothing to do with racial profiling. Muscly Jermaine Defoe is a very apt comparison.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Wonder if we will get top 4? :hmm:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Wonder if we will get top 4? :hmm:


read this thread


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/919121383350784000
also, while on there:










:lmao :smugjose


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

That makes it more frustrating


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Chelsea :lmao

Also fucking hell City. All of that and Aguero didn’t Even get on the pitch. Ridiculous stuff


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

MCFC Game highlights - http://streamable.com/ygwhz

De Bruyne assist for the 6th is pass of the season... amazing.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Well done Deeney & Watford.

You've got an equalizer, now go and get the winner plz.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Tom Cleverley :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Goku said:


> read this thread
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/919121383350784000
> ...


Lukaku's chance was far better than that. XG has proven to be pretty ridiculous of late.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> It's because the size of him and because he said Drogba was his idol. When he came to Chelsea, he was so excited and said he wanted to learn from him. You just expect that he would have modelled himself on him due to all of this. Not saying he had to, but the least he could have learned was the bare basics og how to play with his back to goal.


I know but the comparisons should have ceased a long time ago. He's a completely different player - Closer to a Ruud van Nistelrooy in terms of style, albeit without the consistent technique. Great at what he does but so poor in other areas. It's amazing how he's so dominant from wide crosses yet can't win a single ball on top of him. Zlatan needs to sit him down.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Conte sacked :lmao :lmao


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Embarrassing being at that

I don't care if it's at Anfield they were there for the taking & we didn't even look like we played to win

Darmian was getting raped


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

wkdsoul said:


> De Bruyne assist for the 6th is pass of the season... amazing.


Just seen it on Match of the Day. :homer


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

City :sodone


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

KdB is outstanding.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> Just knew it would be against Chelsea.


well sir, that was a poor game wasnt it 
i honestly expected you lot to be more aggressive though lukaku was kept quiet by matip and lovern


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

BigDaveBatista said:


> well sir, that was a poor game wasnt it
> i honestly expected you lot to be more aggressive though lukaku was kept quiet by matip and lovern


:shrug


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Mourinho already planting the seeds for an eventual crack at the psg job.

What a guy :clap

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

wkdsoul said:


> MCFC Game highlights - http://streamable.com/ygwhz
> 
> De Bruyne assist for the 6th is pass of the season... amazing.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/919246701029986304









Nah, but that de Bruyne assist was ridiculous.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone got a link to the De Bruyne pass. Missed it on MOTD.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

http://www.fullmatchesandshows.com/2017/10/14/bbc-match-of-the-day-week-08-full-show-3/


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Brock said:


> Anyone got a link to the De Bruyne pass. Missed it on MOTD.


https://www.footbie.com/video/leroy-sane-goal-6-2-manchester-city-vs-stoke

:done


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:bjpenn


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Brock said:


> Anyone got a link to the De Bruyne pass. Missed it on MOTD.


A porn site because that pass was orgasmic.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Good point for Everton

Can't be sacking Ronald McDonald just yet.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/919583042288652289

:lol


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Our record at St. Mary's over the last four seasons is, well, to say the least, shit so normally I would've been happy with a point but we should've been decent enough to see the game out considering we led twice due to goals from Issac Hayden and Ayoze Perez. I've no complaints with Southampton's penalty award but then we could've won it late on but Steven Davis cleared a header off the line.

Fraser Forster had a stinker in the Saints' goal though.

The referee bottled the DeAndre Yedlin sending off. He should've walked in the second half.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Craig Shakespeare has been sacked as Leicester manager.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That went well...

Gutted it didn't work out for him but he wasn't cut out for Premier League management. We've been incredibly boring to watch this season, short of ideas tactically and rather negative.

Huddersfield and Bournemouth battered us and we should of lost both, last night against WBA was just crap from both teams.

Hopefully someone from the Championship or League 1 take a punt on him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hope they give it to Johnny Foreigner so we can get another xenophobic "WHAT DO THEY KNOW ABOUT THE PREMYA LEAGUE" rant from Merse and Thompson :banderas

Edit:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920309835467542528
We got it from :keys instead


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I didn't know Leicester were even in the bottom 3, until I read the BBC article on Shakespeare being sacked

Perhaps they should've given him a few more games to turn things around. But to be fair, they never should've sacked Ranieri.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> But to be fair, they never should've sacked Ranieri.


:lol

Ranieri was only taking us one way, relegation.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

I haven't really been very active in this thread because although it might be new stuff for this forum, seeing Shakespeare getting sacked, seeing us in a relegation fight, I feel like across all channels I've said as much as I can say. It is just so boring now as we go in these constant circles. Leicester can play really good football but it is the same small mistakes that seem to never get ironed out, on and off the pitch, that seems to have us destined to be stuck in this same survival fight cycle.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

It will be interesting now what route they take in regards to picking their new manager. The owners might look aboard again for a 'continental name' after the Shakespeare experiment failed.

That does seem more likely then them going for a lower league coach again over here. Any front runners so far?


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello I have noticed that Everton been negative this season. I have noticed that the team pass the ball backwards too many times .

Instead of looking for the open man passing the ball forward the middfeid pass the ball back to defence then pass it back to the keeper.

Furthermore no one is running passed the number 10 , instead whoever is number 10 in that game looks forward and see no one so they have to pass the backward which ends up at defence or with the keeper .

What the team need 1 less defensive midfielder and another person up front would make the team more dynamic .

I have also noticed that the team are slow at moment there are no past player at the moment , they need find some pace to get things moving .

If I was to look ahead to the next transfer window ,I want a striker or forward to lead the front , and some more speedy players for the wide areas .

Consistency with any new signings doesn't bother me as ailbity , I would take a less consistent player who is not boring functional.

I have noticed some team go for boring players who do one thing extremely well but boring ,like pass the ball short but cannot create any magic , with the ball.

As a fan I would want a Pele/Maradona type player who is inconsistent and only dose the magic 50/75% of the time, rather than player who is consistent 100% of the time but cannot win games.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

we ozil soon


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

zil


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Billic to be sacked?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, he's done.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Goku said:


> zil












zil


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Taxi for Conte? :hmm:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

CONTE is getting the sack by Christmas for sure.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Lucky bastards.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Fucking Lindelof.

We're fucked, 2-0 down.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Fuck you Lindeloff, get Jones back on. Injured Jones with one leg is better then Lindeloff.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That's what Mourinho and United fans get for obsessing over Chelsea all the time :armfold


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Lindeloff ducked for the 2nd goal. Stand up straight and you block the ball. Who taught him to defend?


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

is right david wagner


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Mikel Moreno's goal saw us beat Crystal Palace 1-0 at home. Sounds like we played shite but it's still three points nonetheless.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Bad day at the office

Lindelof :damnyou*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Fair play to Huddersfield. Fantastic result for them.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

:jones :jones :jones :jones :jones :jones :jones :jones :jones :jones :jones

No words


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/921767385480224769 @Kiz

:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Big Duncan:banderas

Losing him when Jose gets sacked is going to be devastating 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Glad I'm following the NBA more than football these days because West Ham are complete and utter trash at the moment. Played absolutely shocking against Brighton of all teams. Embarrassing performance.

I'd be very surprised if Bilic isn't gone by the time the board meeting is finished. Clearly something isn't working.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The Okazaki effect does the trick again today.

Appleton in


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/921786888683446273
:banderas


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Awful. It's been coming given the last two performances and Southampton before that. We've dropped off considerably of late and there's no excuses for the players or the manager.

Lindelof looks worse than anyone could have imagined. I hated our transfer window and until the last few games I forgot why. Lukaku just doesn't/can't involve himself like a top strikers do. He's good at what he does but he doesn't do a lot. We needed a consistent winger and we couldn't get one. Seeing one or both getting hauled off at halftime after nothing performances is last season all over again. Not sure what happened to Ander Herrera but his form has plummeted. 

Jones injured again too. Guy breaks my heart. I feel for him but he just can't be relied upon.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/921767385480224769 @Kiz
> 
> :banderas :banderas :banderas


hehe. melt


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

absence of Fellaini :lol

it's Pogba we are missing right now. guy was playing very well before his injury and since we've looked poor. Lindelof is AWFUL, funny when we signed him every muppet fan spunked their load over him and claimed Jones/Smalling/Rojo were done. speaking of Jones, poor bloke just can't catch a break, in good form and now hurt again. Herrera has vanished, no idea where his 2016 form has gone. Lingard should NEVER be played centrally again, if we are going to persist with him as a squad player, he should be on the wing. only guys that put in a respectable effort were DDG and Matic. Mkhi has done a disappearing act after showing great form to start the season. not entirely surprising result considering how poorly we played recently but still, Man Utd should be beating Huddersfield no matter what


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Some great excerpts of Pochettino's new book highlighted on the Daily Mail today, real fascinated read on the Walker and Dier situations last season, most shocking for me was a day after losing to Chelsea in the League Cup final in training, a player went up to Jesus Perez (our assistant manager) and sang the "Jose Mourinho" song in front of his face. Got my money on Adebayor :lol

Anyway, really looking forward to the game today. I think we can get the win. Wembley is the only issue. Mane is probably the only player in the Liverpool team that would walk into ours and he's missing. He always gives us problems so that makes me feel more positive. Our attack will create chances against that defence, just all about taking them. High scoring Spurs win I'll say


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

looking forward to today's game. defense has been considerably better in recent weeks and hopefully now the attack have had a game where their chances have been rewarded they can keep that going 

we always seem to perform against spurs in recent times, i can see salah only getting better over time and having a good run at them today, were missing mane but they're also missing big players

lets just watch the comedy first (Everton vs arsenal)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah today's game feels like a fresh slate regarding our record vs Spurs, considering its at Wembley. IIRC we have a good record recently in this match, but we'll see how the difference in ground affects us and this match.

Plenty of space out there for our counter attacks which will be great for Salah esp. Mane is still obviously a big miss, certainly in a game like this.

Expecting Firmino to start up top again too. Not sure what to expect today but there should be goals at least.

Interesting one.


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

Punkamaniac said:


> Mikel Moreno's goal saw us beat Crystal Palace 1-0 at home. Sounds like we played shite but it's still three points nonetheless.


We were average at best I'd say. The game-changer was bringing Diame on for Perez who, again, was playing hide & seek for 65 minutes. Once Perez & Joselu came off, we really began to apply pressure.

If I'm honest, it was a stalemate for the most part. Both teams missing a prolific striker to put the game to bed. Nevertheless, I'll take a gritty win.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah, it was a very disappointing result yesterday against Huddersfield, who we really should be beating especially with their current form and how they dropped off after their bright start to the season. However, when I saw our team on paper (although that team should still be picking up 3 points against a newly promoted side) I just had a bad feeling, especially seeing Lingard playing central, which doesn't really make sense as he's not creative enough to play that role. At least try Mata there instead of wasting him on the wing. Speaking of Mata, his form has really regressed this season. I thought last season was one of his more consistent seasons for United but so far this season he just doesn't look right (except for the Burton game when he played as a #10 and did well but hasn't been given a chance there since).

Like Irish Jet mentioned though, our performances on the pitch haven't been good dating back to the Southampton game. If we continued playing the way we have the past month; the same, slow, laboured and static approach you just knew it was going to cost us and yesterday it did. Hopefully this is just a blip as really Huddersfield despite being the better team got their two goals from individual errors from Mata and Lindelof, who looks a bag of nerves when playing in the League. Maybe he needs time but he's not had a comfortable start to his career and looked like he had mistakes in him when he started against Burton. A shame Jones had to get injured as along with Bailly he's been our best defender. However, it's always inevitable when he picks up a injury. Probably won't see him until New Year now knowing his luck.

Still like I said, hopefully it's just a minor blip and the performances pick up again but you can tell we desperately need Pogba back. He's been our best creative outlet this season and you can tell we're missing something in midfield where he's not there. The poor football quality from us can be down to Mourinho especially after his cowardly tactics and lack of attacking intent against Liverpool but the players must take the blame also. A lot of them have been so poor this season; Herrara looks no where near his form from last season, Mata has been awful, Lukaku hasn't done much in the last few games (although that can be down to a lack of service), Martial and Rashford keep going from brilliant to anonymous each week and Miki for me has been our worst attacking player. Sure, he was having poor games but getting assist after assist and scored a couple of goals but for me, he's been the worst in attack. There's no excuses now as it's his second season in the league. This season though he's not picking the right passes 9 times out of 10, he's losing the ball too many times (when surrounded by 3 players and running into them) and he's been rather slow in his reactions. He deserved to be dropped for this game and he really needs to find his form and quickly as he's a great player but he's so frustrating to watch.

The mounting injuries haven't helped as we haven't been playing our strongest team the past few weeks but still, there's no excuses for yesterday, United should have won that. What was most concerning was Herrera's post-match interview about the attitude of the players. It was reminiscent of the LVG era where we were devoid of confidence and players forms and heads dropped in the League. After the positive start and the constant reminders from the United players stating the locker room was positive, more confident this season and having fun - that hasn't translated on the pitch the past month. With the money spent and the quality on the pitch, the football should be a lot better. Plus, these are the games United should be winning easily (like City) if they have any hope of challenging for the title this year. With the money spent and the past few seasons, they are running out of reasons not to challenge now. This is the year United - the players and the Manager need to show fight and go for it. However, it's early in the season, there's plenty of games to go and like I said, hopefully it's just a blip. We need to see how we perform against Spurs and Chelsea. Get Pogba back asap to get that spark back in midfield, get Bailly and Rojo back to see if that can help our defence as Lindelof is a disaster at the back at the moment and the players need to up their game and hopefully we see a better display very soon.

Just stop playing this awful football though... please.


----------



## Ventura (Oct 1, 2017)

The latest Sky Sport Premier League final position predictor has come up with this on October 20th.

Did they include Newcastle's remaining 29 matches? A club with a 36% win rate so far this season. Yeah, ok....


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Seb said:


> Tuche with all the above posts.
> 
> Pool don't have a predator/fox in the box/20 goal a season man (pick which ever cliche you prefer) either, as good as Firmino is.
> 
> ...


^^^^^


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Seb on the money :mj2

Phil will probably be off by the start of next season too as Barca don't seem to be going away from that deal atm.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Liverpool :lol


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Joke.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

:klopp


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

just as i thought we were making progress jurgen drags me back down to earth


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Happy with that.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hendo's inch-perfect assist wens3


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello after watching the Everton vs Arsenal home game. I thought the team lacked a focal point up front.

I noticed Dominic Calvert lewin was getting forward and away from his marker but their was no one supporting him so once he broke free the attack fizzled out.

Also for the 1st Arsenal goal some of the players switched off for the goal.

However the Ref did not gave the fouls on nikola vlasic every time he was he got fouled and referee did not give the foul .

Niasse should have started and they should have dropped gylfi sigurdsson for him oumar niasse why have two number 10's in Rooney and sigurdsson.

The 3 at back idea worked but have 2 attacking midfielders was stupid, you need 2 upfront .

Some players are like basketball who only do jump shots and can't dunk , I would rather have a someone who can dunk 60%-75% of time , so I would want the football equivalent of that, someone who has the magic.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DA said:


> Hendo's inch-perfect assist wens3


:klopp


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

LOL Liverpool, the frauds


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> LOL Liverpool, the frauds


the billionaires in the bottom 3 of the premier league
turn it in


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

:banderas


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Every bad result we get will fall at Klopp's feet until he rectifies the defensive issue. Four windows and we're still playing Lovren at CB, complete negligence on his part. This team needs a complete overhaul tbh. It says everything that Moreno has been our best defender this season.

Emre Can can fuck right off to Juve or wherever he wants to go. The fact that we'll lose him for free doesn't annoy me in the slightest, I'd love to see Grujic start ahead of him from now on. Hendo and Milner are shit and so is Wijnaldum. Our whole midfield is dreadful, Keita can't arrive soon enough.

We desperately need a new striker too. Firmino can be sensational at times but if you're not going to score enough then you need to be sensational 4 games out of 5, he's way to inconsistent to be relied upon. We are crying out for a goal scorer.

I'd only be confident saying our wingers are the only players that can match up against any other team's in the league. GK, defence, midfield and ST is levels below the other top 6.

I love Klopp, just wish he wasn't such a stubborn shit sometimes. He deserves all the criticism coming his way and so does the club but judging by his reaction yesterday, I think the penny has dropped that his loyalty to his players is not being returned. Haven't seen Klopp that down during the match in all his time here.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jaxx said:


> Every bad result we get will fall at Klopp's feet until he rectifies the defensive issue. Four windows and we're still playing Lovren at CB, complete negligence on his part. This team needs a complete overhaul tbh. It says everything that Moreno has been our best defender this season.
> 
> Emre Can can fuck right off to Juve or wherever he wants to go. The fact that we'll lose him for free doesn't annoy me in the slightest, I'd love to see Grujic start ahead of him from now on. Hendo and Milner are shit and so is Wijnaldum. Our whole midfield is dreadful, Keita can't arrive soon enough.
> 
> ...


:klopp


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> LOL Liverpool, the frauds


Could be worse. Could be a joke like Everton


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Lovren OUT 

Mignolet OUT 

Can OUT (he can't be fucked anymore.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ronald Koeman has been sacked.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Koeman :lmao :smugjose

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

#MoyesIn


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922442744265658368
:lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'll tell ya what

Our best two seasons in recent years have come with us playing a right-footed player at LB (Flanno and Milner)

I said that playing a right-footed player at LB confuses the opposition because they have been playing against left-footed LBs since an early age and it is off-putting. A Milner will play passes into midfield from LB that they are not used to seeing

I said this once in the chatbox and was RIDICULED. Well it turns out that I was CORRECT in my #analysis 

If only we weren't this current situation where our left-footed LB is actually our best defender rn :wtf2


----------



## Ventura (Oct 1, 2017)

Koemans sacking is a bit harsh IMO.

Everton have lost 5 of their opening 9 games, these were to: *Chelsea*, *Arsenal*, *Tottenham*, *Man Utd* and _Burnley_. 

Very unlucky to be drawn against the first four (plus *Man City* who they got a draw with) in their first ten games.

Losing a game to *Lyon *in the Europa League wouldn't have helped much either, but Lyon are sitting 4th in Ligue 1 who have only lost one game this season to top of the league PSG.

After all that bad luck, no wonder the confidence in the team isn't the best.

The next 6 PL games are against *Leicester*, *Watford*, *Palace*, *Southampton*, *West Ham* and *Huddersfield *. I'd have given him those six games, if he was unable to turn it around by the end of those matches then perhaps it would be a good time in the season to look for a replacement.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello. I am surprised not shocked that Ronald Koeman left Everton. I think if you are going to fire a manager the best time is October or November , I however would not get rid of manger in December or January as you have no time to get to know you squad and any players you get might be the wrong player fit for the squad .

Consequentially if you hirer a manager in February then he has to work with the existing squad and cannot apart form free transfer get any players in.

As for who will be the next Everton manager Carlo Ancellotti is being liked with the Everton job , he has pedigree and is a big name and is not too old as this could be maybe one last job , as he still has many years left in him.

I would not want David Moyes as Everton manager again as his football was 1-0 boring type football and I would want something more exciting as a fan.

Manuel Pellegrini who is currently is china is someone who has experience and could do a job.

Thomas Tuchel who left Borussia Dortmund is also a good name as he has done well in Germany and plays attacking football with a good defence, but it all depends on how feels about moving abroad.

Lucien Favre has been linked by he reminds me of a bit of Kevin Keegan where is nice football but you might get a 4-3 either win or loss.

What I would want is a manager who actually balances defence with attack but not a 1-0 George graham manager or as I mentioned earlier Kevin Keegan type who lies 4-3 3-2 or 3-3 scores where it is fun to watch but the points are lost because of too much attack.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Giggs has said he wouldn't mind talking to Everton & Leicester about the vacant managerial jobs.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Even Flow said:


> Giggs has said he wouldn't mind talking to Everton & Leicester about the vacant managerial jobs.


Hello I also heard about Giggs as manager but it is risk a top player doesn't necessarily make a good manager .

You need experience and make your way to the top, or be an ex player who just retired like Howard Kendal , Kenny Dalglish or Gianluca Vialli. As they knew the squad inside and out so can fix it quickly .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I fucking love big duncan:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922576625165840387

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922568772388397056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922567269955203072
:lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

find you someone who loves you like big dunc loves jose.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

and played in less games than Messi :draper2 

Surely stats like this should stop the "is he a world class player" debate.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

when was the last time you heard that debate? :lol


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

There was a debate?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jaxx said:


> There was a debate?


Certain "pundits" claim he won't be considered a world class if he stays at Tottenham


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Kane has been "world class" for ages, probably since I made the smiley about 18 months ago and said he was better than Benzema :hkane

Stop paying attention to mongs like Phil Neville imo.

He's tier 1 right now, along with Auba and Lewa.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Shaw's not starting for us tonight at Swansea. He apparently had a shocker the other night for the U23's.

Figured if he didn't get in the starting X1 tonight, he'd be almost certainly done.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Kane's been world class since TACTICS TIM saw the talent and me and my best friend spent a romantic weekend away building wood (in more ways than one if ya catch ma drift honeycakes) to build a bandwagon. *


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello I am still in two minds about who the next Everton manager should be . Either there club goes for a basic manager who dose simple effective football like David Moyes ( but not him) or Sean Dyche type or manager who likes good football/ passing less direct but more Arsenal style.

But this all depends on the players in squad and the direction of the board.

Also if unsworth does well then gets job it could be Craig Shakespeare all over again , hire from inside and when it goes wrong demote or fire him.

What I do hope that Everton don't do a Sunderland where you get new managers every year that would leave the team directionless a ship without a captain .

I look forward to find out as Goldberg would say "whose next"?

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Farhan as a Sunderland fan I would argue our biggest mistake last year was not sacking the manager and that ultimately led to our relegation, unlike previous years where the new manager boosted morale and helped us to escape the drop zone. Watford are a good example of a team who constantly replace their managers but look to improve with each one (though there are exceptions like Mazzarri)

You definitely wouldn't want Moyes, Dyche would be a good shout but there's a risk he's better suited to a side punching above their weight than someone with the financial clout Everton have now. Of the available choices I think he is the most likely.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

As someone who hates Woy definitely enjoyed one of my local teams thrashing Palace 4-1


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Wolves are doing ok, still hanging on at City.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

since we were talking about Kane.










:hmmm

Aguero has 1 penalty, so round about to 1 goal/90 for him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Ventura said:


> Koemans sacking is a bit harsh IMO.
> 
> Everton have lost 5 of their opening 9 games, these were to: *Chelsea*, *Arsenal*, *Tottenham*, *Man Utd* and _Burnley_.
> 
> ...


It's not just this season though, in the build up to Christmas last season, Everton won 2 of 12 games that saw them drop down the table before going on a run up to March that saw them climb the table.

This season, although they are tough fixtures there is no excuse for the score lines and the general performances in those losses. Losing to Spurs 3-0, losing to Atalanta 3-0 and then losing to Manchester United 4-0 within one week is beyond dreadful. 

He's fallen out with some of the most influential players in the club. Barkley wants out because of him, Baines fell out with him and so did Mirallas. 

I thought it was remotely amusing when Koeman took Niasse's locker away from him because I was expecting him to leave and that would be it. It also turned out that Koeman banned Niasse from eating with the team and when he was sent to the U23's, he wasn't even allowed a locker there. When he was injured, he wasn't allowed to receive treatment at the training ground.. 

Him leaving is the right thing and in the summer a massive clear out is needed, too many key players are getting on now and you can see their legs have been going for at least a season or 2 now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

koeman sounds like such a prick.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Never like to see a man lose his job but fuck Koeman if all of the above is true.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

EDIT: Away from Niasse, but Vlasic done an interview after the Arsenal game and was talking about why he took the number he did, and he said he wanted 19 but Everton were leaving it open for Diego Costa :lol 

http://www.goal.com/en/news/everton-were-keeping-no19-free-for-diego-costa/ot3sztg20a7x1ba0fcvo76aw8



> Speaking to 24sata, Vlasic explained: "No.27 was free, I wanted 8 but Ross Barkley wears it, while the club was keeping 19 for Diego Costa."
> Ronald Koeman secured the signing of the Croatian striker for £10 million from Hajduk Split, and he has scored once in eight appearances this season.
> The Dutch manager was sacked earlier this week, however, following a 5-2 loss to Arsenal, with former defender David Unsworth installed as a temporary caretaker.
> Vlasic has expressed his regret at the firing of Koeman, but he is happy in his new surroundings as he continues to adapt to the Premier League.
> ...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Oh shit.

West Ham were 2-0 down at Spurs, and now, it's 2-2.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Proper Spursy that

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

What a bottle job :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Billic has probably kept his job for at least another few weeks, with that win.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Leicester have appointed Claude Puel as manager. A pretty meh appointment tbh, he should do alright but that's it.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/41746701


----------



## Ventura (Oct 1, 2017)

The appointment of Claude Puel is going to save the best players from leaving, and in turn attract big names to the club. [/sarcasm]

Seriously though, what are Leicester thinking?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yea I was surprised by that. He did ok I thought at Southampton despite the fans seemingly not liking him or his football too much, which i guess was the main negative with him, but thought Leicester would go for either a 'bigger name' or someone like Dyche.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Conte is losing it big time :smugjose 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Kane is out for the game against us tomorrow :banderas


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Delighted with that. Wasn't a lot in it and Alli really could have won it for them (outrageous pass from Eriksen) but we were probably the better side. Bailly and Jones being back will make such a difference. Solidifies everything. Matic was superb. 

Spurs were a bit negative but a draw would have been a decent result for them. Doubt Poch will get ridiculed for it like Mourinho.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Never in doubt :smugjose

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*THE HARRY KANE TEAM

BIG GAME LUKAKU

GOING INTO A TOP 6 AWAY GAME LOOKING FOR A DRAW

Good performance, better team and deserved win. Spurs fans have been quiet in here this week :evil










:jet6*


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

we deserved that.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Deserved, atmosphere was good at OT & got better in the 2nd half towards the end

Martial came on most of the people round us had a feeling he'd be the one & he did his bit :mark


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

a win and a clean sheet. :klopp2 :mark:

feelsgoodman


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Wagner doing his old mucker a favour :klopp2

In truth tho, we were fully in control the whole game and finally we turned all our possession into goals and got a win we deserved.

We actually scored from a corner too and it's nice to see :sturridge on the scoresheet.

Clean sheet was nice too, esp with Klavan on the pitch :mj2

A fully expected win but ill take any three points.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I was ready to pull my hair out after the missed pen but the boys came through. Althought tbf that first goal was gifted to us and then the game had to open up. Regardless, 3 points was sorely needed and we got it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Wonder if we're going to get any Spurs gifs today? :evil


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

raheem the dream


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

United played Tottenham the same way they played Liverpool.
The only difference is that Tottenham went full power to win the match and made few mistakes in the end.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

We showed more attacking intent. Mainly as Spurs have the counter attacking pace of a slug in salt.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Solid start from Leicester under Puel.

The fast start we made really set up the match for us, Gray's run for our first was absolutely magnificent. Sat off in the second half but we managed the game well, Morgan, Ndidi and Iborra were brilliant.

This current Everton team though is shocking, no end product whatsoever. On par with Brighton's performance at the KP earlier in the season, absolutely shite.

If Everton fail to get a top striker in January then I wouldn't be surprised if they get relegated.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Even with the money they've spent, I'd bet Everton's best possible team is still nowhere near as good as the 2nd teams for the usual top 6.

Let's see, using the powers of Wikipedia.

City - Bravo, Danilo, Otamendi, Mangala, Delph, Toure, Gundogan, B. Silva, Foden, Brahim Diaz, Jesus
United - Romero, Darmian, Smalling, Rojo, Shaw, Carrick, Fellaini, Herrera, Mata, Martial, Ibrahimovic
Chelsea - Caballero, Cahill, Christensen, Clarke-Selter (?), Zappacosta, Kenedy, Drinkwater, Bakayoko (or Fabregas), Willian, Musonda, Batshuayi
Spurs - Vorm, Aurier, Foyth, Sanchez, Davies, Sissoko, Dembele, Winks, Lamela, N'Koudou, Llorente
Liverpool - Karius, TAA, Klavan, Gomez, Robertson, Milner, Grujic, Ox, Wijnaldum, Solanke, Sturridge
Arsenal - Ospina, Debuchy, Holding, Mertesacker, Monreal, Elneny, Coquelin, Iwobi, Walcott, Welbeck, Giroud

vs

Everton - Pickford, Coleman, Jagielka, Keane, Baines, Gueye, Davies, Sigurdsson, Bolasie, Mirallas, Rooney

They're better in a couple of positions compared to most of the 2nd teams but beyond that, it's not a very good team at all. Whoever was in charge of recruitment needed fucking off with Koeman too. Also, United as a whole and City and Chelsea in bits have decent 2nd teams.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

great post @Vader 

evertons problems were evident in the summer, recruitment was poor and uninspiring from the point of view of a fan of a top 6 club 
they got excited because they were splashing the cash but it was on players that no one else really wanted. sandro was never going to adapt to English conditions for example

they should bring Samuel in, hopefully not dyche as i like dyche and wouldn't want to hate him


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

BigDaveBatista said:


> great post @Vader
> 
> evertons problems were evident in the summer, recruitment was poor and uninspiring from the point of view of a fan of a top 6 club
> they got excited because they were splashing the cash but it was on players that no one else really wanted. sandro was never going to adapt to English conditions for example
> ...


TBF though they went after quite a few Premier League proven players, some of which have serious potential.

Price tags aside, Jordan Pickford and Michael Keane are future England internationals who were always going to make that jump. Sigurdsson had an excellent season at Swansea, yet again he's proven in the Prem. Rooney is Rooney, going back to Everton was the right move on his part.

The problem stems from the attack, signing Sandro Ramirez is all well and good but he isn't going to get you enough goals. They failed to replace Lukaku and it's hurting them massively, it's alright spunking 30+ million on a goalkeeper, defender and a number 10, when replacing Lukaku should of been main priority.

From defence to midfield they do have some quality players; however yesterday playing Jagielka and Williams up against a Leicester attack with burning pace, there was only going to be one outcome, Kenny is out of his depth too, Coleman is a big miss.

Relying on an inexperienced kid though in Calvert-Lewin to lead your line is unacceptable. Either him or Oumar Niasse is basically a Championship quality strike force.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Phil Neville triggered someone and I wanna know who. Can we get some context please?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:bosque


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Post of the year.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

CesaroSwing said:


>


From that angle I bet Pochettino thought José was picking his nose.

Poch hasn't got a good record against the big boys but I'm still a fan of his.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The one thing I will say is that you cannot really build as a midtable club in the Premier League, because if it goes wrong and you're hovering over the relegation zone, then you're gone. The money in this league means the aim is very much to stay in the league over everything else.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Fuck Sky for constantly putting our boring ass games on sundays/mondays, making me wait all weekend to watch that garbage smdh


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Jaxx said:


> Phil Neville triggered someone and I wanna know who. Can we get some context please?


it was just a quote off a forum i saw floating around on twitter. it's in response to old mate fizzer on motd2 i believe saying unsworth is the best candidate for the everton job, as well as the general woe is me rubbish peddled by the collymore's of the world.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

There's a lot of truth to that post Kiz shared although, when it comes to the premier league, I don't think the negative route one tactics are an issue that only apply to British coached teams. It's a problem for relatively "poorer" clubs in the premier league, generally speaking. 

Btw I did smirk at the Eddie Howe comment, given where Bournemouth are in the league right now :evil NOTICEABLE omission of Sean Dyche too.



Joel said:


> The one thing I will say is that you cannot really build as a midtable club in the Premier League, because if it goes wrong and you're hovering over the relegation zone, then you're gone. The money in this league means the aim is very much to stay in the league over everything else.


Exactly. 

If you screw it up then it can set you back years. Norwich are a perfect example of that right now with the current restructuring of the club and budget cuts. There's a huge financial difference between being in the top two leagues. Relegation can wreck an ambitious club if they make just a few mistakes. Alex Neil tried to be really expansive and attacking minded with merely a very good championship squad and relatively modest funds, but it didn't work out and we're now going through a transitional period because of it. 

Chairmen and club owners generally don't have the patience to tolerate poor results, which makes it understandable why a lot of managers go for the minimum results required at all costs approach (kind of makes sense why Howe and Neil have/had been given much more time than most, given the different mentality that Bournemouth and Norwich have as clubs compared to others). Yes Chris Hughton, I'm looking at you! Some of it is down to limited coaching too, but as mentioned before, foreign coaches at lesser teams in the premier league can be guilty of it too, so I don't think that shit British coaching is the only issue in that sense, although British coaches tend to be the biggest culprits. I guess the premier league is a breeding ground for that mentality and therefore that causes inherent problems with British coaching. Catch 22.

It does seem rather pointless just aiming to "exist" in the premier league for the sake of it at any cost, particularly when the standard of football on offer is so dire. I couldn't imagine wanting to watch the dross served up by Tony Pulis every week, yet it can also be argued that he gets a lot out of very little and it works well enough _for him_, which is why he and others like him will continue to work that way and fail to display progressive ideas, which limits them as coaches and stops them from being suitable for the better jobs. When you add all of the factors, it makes sense why they do it. Take risks and be out of a job (what Steve Parish asked Pardew and De Boer to do, look where it got them) or be safe, steady and remain employed. The latter isn't very brave and it absolutely makes for shit fitba, but I think that is why it happens.

It's largely for those reasons why I've hardly watched any full premier league games this season. I find it to be such a tedious "product", where most clubs involved seem to lack the self awareness of how futile it is to be clogging away week in week out for the sake of greater tv rights money, especially when most will just spaff it up the wall anyway. Cling onto that Leicester fantasy I suppose. Plus, the big clubs often underwhelm in big matches too. Jose can be very negative in big games. The Harry Kane team are SCARED COWARDS away from home. Chelsea often bore me. Arsenal are generally pathetic. There are much more interesting things to do with your life than watch premier league football.



Green Light said:


> Fuck Sky for constantly putting our boring ass games on sundays/mondays, making me wait all weekend to watch that garbage smdh


Case in point!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925329533733097472
Critizise him all you want for his performances, but this is disgusting.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Andre said:


> Btw I did smirk at the Eddie Howe comment, given where Bournemouth are in the league right now :evil NOTICEABLE omission of Sean Dyche too.


They probably should have included Dyche, but he doesn't necessarily go against the point that only Hughes and Howe are the only non-negative managers in the league. Big Sam and Pulis have obviously been overachieving recently but they were still criticised.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Rugrat said:


> They probably should have included Dyche, but he doesn't necessarily go against the point that only Hughes and Howe are the only non-negative managers in the league. Big Sam and Pulis have obviously been overachieving recently but they were still criticised.


Yeah he absolutely is a defensive coach. That's why I found it weird how he wasn't mentioned at all, although it probably would have undermined the point that 'British coaches = shit' with how well Burnley are doing atm.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I would like the remaining hours of today to be dedicated to me in this thread for it is my birthday. You can shower me with gifts, praise and/or remember the good times of Vader. This is truly a momentous occasion. :vader


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no one cares you old cunt


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

settle down Pards


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:hb kiz


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You care Kiz. A tale as old as time. Beauty and the Kiz.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'm Beauty in that right? 

:awshucks*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Alberto Moreno has been called up for Spain. I didn't think that would ever happen.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I mean he hasn't been complete tosh, but still :monkey


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Meanwhile Marcos Alonso can't get a look in :hmm:

He's been pretty trash this season though, but still.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Does our Catalan correspondent have a LIST of better Spanish left backs? Azpi is surely at the front of them


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Jordi Alba, Gaya, Bernat, Marcos Alonso, Grimaldo

:vader


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Escudero and Jaume as well :armfold

Odriozola as the only right back :banderas


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Mane back :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Mignolet captain :monkey

:mane back tho :klopp2

Hopefully we can play here like we did at the end of last season. We have enough to go there and get a win but despite how poorly West Ham can be, they're capable of pulling a result out on a given day. We just need to take our chances, as I'm sure we'll get plenty.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp2

Great performance overall. Salah now with what, 13 goals already. Even the Ox scored. It's good we finally get back to back wins going into the (urgh) international break.

Huge pressure on Bilic now.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Why do we keep insisting on playing Joselu? He's shite.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Strong talk of moyes to west ham. 

Would be confirmation of their relegation. 

It's the same managers over and over again in this league. Hodgson, Hughes, pulis, moyes, allardyce etc.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Can't believe Mark 'Better than Hendo and should have started at the last Euros over him' Noble was booed by his own fans yesterday and hauled off for being so shite


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Punkamaniac said:


> Why do we keep insisting on playing Joselu? He's shite.


Even though I'm Serbian, I'm not gonna sit here and talk about how Mitrovic is the best striker ever, but that he doesn't even get a chance is ridiculous. He's either completely shit in training or fucked Rafa's wife. I predict he leaves in January, since he needs playing time ahead of the World Cup.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:jose


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Actually fed up with United, just sick & tired of seeing the same shit in away big games


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Done now. 

Sack the cunt.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Jamaican said:


> Actually fed up with United, just sick & tired of seeing the same shit in away big games





Cliffy said:


> Done now.
> 
> Sack the cunt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


:smugjose


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Zero wins and one goal away against the top six under Jose. And to think Poch's SUPERIOR record in the same period was being ridiculed by Man Utd fans.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/41880121


did I miss a bust up, what happened?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Luiz and his friend look like they're from Assassin's Creed trying to blend in.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Emenalo has resigned at Chelsea.

Conte bodying these fools :banderas

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Moyes to be unveiled tomorrow for West Ham :jet2

It's like they want to be relegated.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927275675144376320
Rich West Brom :smugjose :bosque

'Bring on a tree' :bosque :fellabot2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Marina next please.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Joel, how much monies would it take to buy David Luiz off you guys so I can begin trying to imagine it into existence?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You wouldn't want Luiz without a strong defensive system and good defensive coaches. Would have potential to be worse that Lovren/Klaven. Srs.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Joel said:


> You wouldn't want Luiz without a strong defensive system and *good defensive coaches*. Would have potential to be worse that Lovren/Klaven. Srs.


Fine, how much do you want for them? :armfold


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We probably have probably conceded more than you this season :armfold


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Rugrat said:


> Zero wins and one goal away against the top six under Jose. And to think Poch's SUPERIOR record in the same period was being ridiculed by Man Utd fans.


We beat Spurs last week. Or don't you remember?


As for United. Yes we lost to Chelsea but remember they won the league last season so let's not go crazy. We are still without Pogba, meaning our attack is limited. Our midfield is the problem, Mikii is seriously out of form and needs to be dropped.

Not sure why we decided to play a back three, especially with Smalling and Jones who aren't disciplined enough to be there, meaning they wonder out of position. Which lead to the goal.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

MC 16 said:


> We beat Spurs last week. Or don't you remember?
> 
> As for United. Yes we lost to Chelsea but remember they won the league last season so let's not go crazy. We are still without Pogba, meaning our attack is limited. Our midfield is the problem, Mikii is seriously out of form and needs to be dropped.
> 
> Not sure why we decided to play a back three, especially with Smalling and Jones who aren't disciplined enough to be there, meaning they wonder out of position. Which lead to the goal.


You beat Spurs at home - don't you remember? 

He's talking about away games. Mourinho's last 10 games away to the top 6 (7 for Man Utd and 3 for Chelsea) are 0 Wins 5 Draws 5 Defeats and 1 goal scored:

26/04/15 Arsenal 0 Chelsea 0
16/08/15 City 3 Chelsea 0
29/11/15 Spurs 0 Chelsea 0
17/10/16 Liverpool 0 United 0
23/10/16 Chelsea 4 United 0
27/04/17 City 0 United 0
07/05/17 Arsenal 2 United 0
14/05/17 Spurs 2 United 1
14/10/17 Liverpool 0 United 0
05/11/17 Chelsea 1 United 0


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Seb said:


> You beat Spurs at home - don't you remember?
> 
> He's talking about away games. Mourinho's last 10 games away to the top 6 (7 for Man Utd and 3 for Chelsea) are 0 Wins 5 Draws 5 Defeats and 1 goal scored:
> 
> ...



Yeah, didn;t realsie away. :Shrug


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

How the fuck is David Moyes the favourite for the West Ham job? He did horrendously at Sunderland and he's somehow managed to land a better job?


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

Vader said:


> How the fuck is David Moyes the favourite for the West Ham job? He did horrendously at Sunderland and he's somehow managed to land a better job?


And then they say that british coaches doesnt get chances lol.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello I am the only person or will their be other listening to Bill Kenwrights (Everton Chairman) golden years on BBC Radio 2 Tuesday 10pm .

I missed the first episode but will listen tomorrow on the radio .

The last few series have been late 50's - 60's music.

Here is the link for the show 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00t26yg

As an Everton Fan I will be tuning in .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm more of a late 60s guy, but I might give it a listen.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Some expert tomfoolery by the West Ham owners to sack Bilic in order to "move onto more ambitious targets" and then be set to appoint David Moyes. What a world we live in. I bet Pienaar, Hibbert and Andy Johnson are awaiting the inevitable January deadline day move.

Sam Allardyce also in contention for the Everton job. From Tuchel and Ancelotti to Big Sam. Jesus wept. Someone check on Moz's state of health. (Is Moz even about anymore now that he has found love?)

Also how 'bout that Wales Euro '16 run eh? Build up so much momentum, spark new life into Welsh fitba and have it torn to pieces by James bloody McLean. A lad more known for his poppy disputes with English fans than anything else. I would laugh if it didn't hurt so much.

Also where is the chat box?!?!?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

what the fuck, you're not dead


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Vader said:


> what the fuck, you're not dead


That Wales run in the Euros nearly did me in. Belgium game I damn near drank my local dry.

But lo and behold, he hath returned.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seb said:


> You beat Spurs at home - don't you remember?
> 
> He's talking about away games. Mourinho's last 10 games away to the top 6 (7 for Man Utd and 3 for Chelsea) are 0 Wins 5 Draws 5 Defeats and 1 goal scored:
> 
> ...


thats a lot of masterclasses


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

pls don't remind me of those successive 0-0's with united :mj2

WOOLCOCK RETURNING :mark:

rip west ham, moyesiah gonna get u relegated


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Seb said:


> You beat Spurs at home - don't you remember?
> 
> He's talking about away games. Mourinho's last 10 games away to the top 6 (7 for Man Utd and 3 for Chelsea) are 0 Wins 5 Draws 5 Defeats and 1 goal scored:
> 
> ...


Had no idea Jose was on such a shocking run of big away games. Really poor that


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

LMFAO West Ham


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

who would everyone say has been the best signing of the season and who has been the worst so far? can nominate 3 for each if you want 

ill start off with best - Matic (manchester munited) Salah (Liverpool) Ederson (manchester city) 

worst - Arnautović (west ham) Sandro (everton) lindelof (Manchester united)


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Pogba & Ibra are back :mark @Irish Jet @Vader @Renegade @MC 16 @Cliffy


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Pogback II


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Pogba & Zlatan :mark:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I fucking hate rafa Benitezunkout

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Fingers crossed for a comfortable or even better, an emphatic win from United today with Ibra, Rojo and Pogba back in the squad. These 3 being back should boost the squads confidence, especially with Pogba being back to add that creativity we've been severely lacking from our midfield since he got injured. Ibra being back also relieves some pressure off Lukaku although I don't expect Ibra to play much football to begin with but at least it's another option and someone who is renowned for goals. Just hope he can keep up his form from last season since the injury was a bad one but the fact he's come back earlier than expected at 36 years of age shows what an athlete he truly is.

Hopefully we see a much improved performance since the displays before the international break were painful to watch. It would be nice to see both Martial and Rashford starting together also to see how they do on either flank with a centre forward.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Outfought by Arsenal. Sums it up.

Kane, Dele and Winks not 100% fit, Eriksen probably knackered after ruining Ireland and a total lack of width and pace meant we had to be pretty spot on. We weren't. I'm not going to blame the referee for the goals, because they aren't excuses for the overall performance. Just one of those games I feel. With everyone fit, we probably don't lose and I'd have expected the performance to better. Luckily, Arsenal will probably travel away next weekend and show less fight and lose whereas we are likely to absolutely dominate West Brom. Performances away at the top 6 though needs to improve. Arsenal and City were usually the teams we got points off away from home and that's the Arsenal game done.

Only person who could probably leave the game with a sense of pride is Davinson Sanchez who put in another absolutely monster performance once again.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:salah :coutinho

:klopp2


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:salah :mark:

Great start to my birthday


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Well Man City are pretty good...

Losing 2-0 to them can be seen as an achievement. Ederson is a class keeper, was basically playing like a sweeper today. Delph had Mahrez in his pocket 90% of the time. De Bruyne is a class above. Sane and Sterling's pace on the counter is scary.

They'll win the league comfortably this season.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice 4-1 win for us.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

It was nice to see Dwight Gayle score his first goal of the PL season, then it went downhill.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So Chelsea pretty much can only go as far as Kante and Morata can. Without those two we are nothing as the whole set up of the team relies on Kante's freakish energy and we have no other player who can play as a reference point but Morata. Every other player is pretty much replaceable (including Hazard, although of course we are 10x better when we have him).



Alright_Mate said:


> Well Man City are pretty good...
> 
> Losing 2-0 to them can be seen as an achievement. Ederson is a class keeper, was basically playing like a sweeper today. Delph had Mahrez in his pocket 90% of the time. De Bruyne is a class above. Sane and Sterling's pace on the counter is scary.
> 
> *They'll win the league comfortably this season*.


I'm never one to usually jump the gun early, but they've won it already.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

POGBA you beautiful man. Seriously missed.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

:con2

:salah


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:mark: :salah

Pulis sacked.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Mina is pretty hot tho.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Wonder who the Baggies will turn to now for their better football.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Full circle and go with Tony Mowbray?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

West Brom’s squad is shit on a stick, not certain who would get better results. Should’ve waited until Christmas.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah they're just full of shite/average players barring Rondon when he can be arsed, Chadli when he can be arsed and Krychowiak who's decision making needs to be seriously analysed. The fact they've not been close to being relegated really should be enough to give Pulis til January. I get that his football is horrendous to watch but they're West Brom, realistic goals need to be set before they fancy replicating Pep/Sarri/King Jose

O'Neill and McInnes are the favourites, none of whom have experience at Prem level and I doubt they'd bring any sort of quality football. Allardyce is a good option to save them from relegation but his football is wank too. They've backed themselves into a corner really as they're either going to stay up and still play shite football or risk the possibility of going down playing exciting stuff. I'm obviously not clued up on all the managers so maybe there's a gem somewhere who'll tick both boxes.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Derek McInnes

As if he's getting it.

Glad he's gone. 1 less shite hoof ball team in the league. 

Hope they get a manager in that plays good football. If they go down the same year wolves come up tho :mj2

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

You don't have to aim for Pep or Sarri (or Carlo lel) if you're WBA, there are more managers out there with lesser reputations that don't play the shitty negative fitba churned out by all the British coaches - Oscar Garcia for example is now available.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Didn't he quit when Brighton missed out on promotion? Might not be BRAVE enough for a relegation battle.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> You don't have to aim for Pep or Sarri (or Carlo lel) if you're WBA, there are more managers out there with lesser reputations that don't play the shitty negative fitba churned out by all the British coaches - Oscar Garcia for example is now available.


ards


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bonzo said:


> Wonder who the Baggies will turn to now for their better football.


If West Brom can stay away from Michael O'Neill then that'll be greatly appreciated. :thumbsup


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pulis spending a heap of money to play like shit discredits managers who dont spend nearly as much and have their teams playing good stuff.

but hey ho, british.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Kiz said:


> pulis spending a heap of money to play like shit discredits managers who dont spend nearly as much and have their teams playing good stuff.
> 
> but hey ho, british.


He's genuinely better with less resources. He inherited was was certainly a bottom 3 level squad and had them playing well above their level with shamelessly negative football.

He's a great manager at what he does but cannot kick a team on. Even more limited than Sam in that regard. 

When Andre was laughing at teams ridiculing the idea of WBA getting relegated I did mention this would come sooner or later and it nearly happened last season. His style means that when results drop off there's nothing to fall back on. The supporters have never liked him and have been waiting for this.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Kiz said:


> pulis spending a heap of money to play like shit discredits managers who dont spend nearly as much and have their teams playing good stuff.
> 
> but hey ho, british.


He did very well last season and I don’t recall any manager who “didn’t spend nearly as much” finishing higher.

I doubt anyone’s going to play good football when their most creative players are Chris Brunt, Gareth Barry and Matt Philips.



Irish Jet said:


> He's genuinely better with less resources. He inherited was was certainly a bottom 3 level squad and had them playing well above their level with shamelessly negative football.
> 
> He's a great manager at what he does but cannot kick a team on. Even more limited than Sam in that regard.
> 
> When Andre was laughing at teams ridiculing the idea of WBA getting relegated I did mention this would come sooner or later and it nearly happened last season. His style means that when results drop off there's nothing to fall back on. The supporters have never liked him and have been waiting for this.


I agree that he plays negative football which is somewhat effective, but disagree he can’t kick a team on. Look at what he did with Palace and West Brom at the start when they were burning through shite managers.

West Brom most certainly were nowhere near dropping off last season. They finished top half and were miles away from everyone in 8th for most of the season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

West Brom finished last season with 1 draw and 7 losses in their last 8 games. Not a massive surprise that they continued the slump into this season.

Could've signed more creative players, but that's not the Pulis style. Glad he's gone.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb said:


> West Brom finished last season with 1 draw and 7 losses in their last 8 games. Not a massive surprise that they continued the slump into this season.


I meant in terms of getting relegated probably could have made that clearer, I agree they packed it in once they were safe.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I have no idea what "laughing at teams ridiculing the idea of WBA getting relegated" means, but WBA stayed up comfortably, finishing 10th, despite a woeful run in. That's classic jet to spin it as otherwise to suggest he was correct (not that I even remember discussing this with him last season, it was the previous season where he was convinced they would go down and I kept telling him they wouldn't). Finishing 10th is most definitely kicking on, to some degree, for a club like WBA. I mean what else are they supposed to achieve results wise, realistically? That was actually Pulis' first ever season finishing in the top half of the prem so yeah you can argue he's not really a top half manager in that sense, but he did a good job with WBA results wise.

Pulis' football was horrid though, there's no defending that. They also had a shit start to this season. So while they weren't in the bottom three and I doubt they would have been relegated, the results needed to be better to justify such a dreadful style. Can't say I'm dissapointed. Negative long ball teams like WBA are why I don't watch much prem football now. It's tiresome and you would have thought we would be beyond this being a trend in 1997 2017.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Andre said:


> I have no idea what "laughing at teams ridiculing the idea of WBA getting relegated" means, but WBA stayed up comfortably, finishing 10th, despite a woeful run in.


In the prediction thread for the 16/17 season, you took the piss out of some mong who said WBA would finish with sub 20 points. 

WF Historian :vader


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Rugrat said:


> In the prediction thread for the 16/17 season, you took the piss out of some mong who said WBA would finish with sub 20 points.
> 
> WF Historian :vader


Oh ok. I think he said they would finish with 16 points. Yeah that was utterly ridiculous.

I do remember asking why people had WBA down as being relegated that season (didn't recieve a sensible answer). They finished 10th. Relegated, with 16 points. Lol.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I’m not especially glad to see Pulis sacked. I’d rather he stayed away from the PL, but touching on the discussion a few weeks ago; at any given time there will always be owners who would be happy with 14th place finishes for a few seasons regardless of style - especially with the PL money thrown around. He’ll probably have taken a new bottom feeder side on by next Christmas (I predict West Ham). Personally I’d take him in a second, not that there’s any chance he’d come here lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Andre said:


> I have no idea what "laughing at teams ridiculing the idea of WBA getting relegated" means, but WBA stayed up comfortably, finishing 10th, despite a woeful run in. That's classic jet to spin it as otherwise to suggest he was correct (not that I even remember discussing this with him last season, it was the previous season where he was convinced they would go down and I kept telling him they wouldn't). Finishing 10th is most definitely kicking on, to some degree, for a club like WBA. I mean what else are they supposed to achieve results wise, realistically? That was actually Pulis' first ever season finishing in the top half of the prem so yeah you can argue he's not really a top half manager in that sense, but he did a good job with WBA results wise.
> 
> Pulis' football was horrid though, there's no defending that. They also had a shit start to this season. So while they weren't in the bottom three and I doubt they would have been relegated, the results needed to be better to justify such a dreadful style. Can't say I'm dissapointed. Negative long ball teams like WBA are why I don't watch much prem football now. It's tiresome and you would have thought we would be beyond this being a trend in 1997 2017.


Can't even find the post I though I made. So I'll pipe down. :lol


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Pulis done, Mourinho next. 

Blimey.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Game of two halves last night.

We were much the better team first half, finding space going forward, opening up West Ham's midfield and defence. Set pieces though our downfall again.

Second half we were boring, West Ham fans and players actually put in some effort and it affected us, we were non existent going forward and Mahrez especially was a fucking joke...again.

Iborra has been a major positive of ours though in recent weeks, has settled in quickly.

Spurs on Tuesday, hopefully not a repeat of last seasons 6-1 mauling.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Duffed at home by Watford. Brutal.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Someone explain to me what a Bakayoko is. Cause I don't have a scooby doo.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

^^^

He was pretty terrible today.

Klopp's game management sucked today, Mane should have come on so much earlier against tired legs. What's the point when we have like 7 mins left. And why were we dropping so deep after taking the lead, we always do this. We can't soak up pressure. We did this against Sevilla too and look what happened.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah I knew Chelsea would eventually equalised after the 80th min. We just started to look so much more tired and wary to counter attacks and look what happened. 

Still I expected a loss so I can’t moan too much I guess.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Ki Sung-yueng shoving the ref and only getting a yellow. Madness


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rugrat said:


> Ki Sung-yueng shoving the ref and only getting a yellow. Madness


Di Canio got 11 games for less.

Classic Racism. Justice for fascists.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Jaxx said:


> Klopp's game management sucked today, Mane should have come on so much earlier against tired legs. What's the point when we have like 7 mins left. And why were we dropping so deep after taking the lead, we always do this. We can't soak up pressure. We did this against Sevilla too and look what happened.


The team was dead with about 20 mins to go and Klopp waits until the last 5 mins to make a sub. Moreno was getting bombarded on that left wing but Klopp did nothing to help the situation. Willian goal was jammy but I feel as though a more sound keeper keeps that out. It's frustrating. 

Chelsea and Liverpool are the only teams to have played everyone else out of the current top 6 after 13 game weeks. We usually bottle against the lesser sides though. Just hoping we can go on a good run of form.

United getting lucky with the corner decision. :cena


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Could be in fourth right now if we had just held on. :mj2 Wonderful goal for us and a total fluke goal for the rent boys but honestly we looked like conceding anyway.

No idea why Klopp waited until the last minute to sub Mane on.

:salah topping the league in goals though. :kobe3


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

shite from the manager again


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Just seen WBA is our next game. Wor Pards returning from the dead to stick the knife in once more :banderas


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

You know you're playing shit when a team who has struggled to score all season scores 4 past you with ease (and should have scored much more) 

Everton need to sort out Koeman's replacement ASAP and try and find some consistency going into Christmas.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Destiny said:


> United getting lucky with the corner decision. :cena


They actually highlighted this on Match of the Day and it was confirmed on a slowed down, zoomed in replay that it was in fact a corner as it came off the Brighton players leg last. Still, it was a lucky deflected goal that got us the result and we were lucky as Brighton were the better team throughout and deserved something from the game. 

The only players that performed were Young, Smalling, Lindelof and De Gea. The rest just looked so sluggish and poor but still, I'll take the result but the attacking play is a concern and needs to be worked on especially against Watford, who have been a bogie team of ours in the past.

Just watched the Southampton/Everton game and the latter is in really bad form and conceding goal after goal. Their defence is non-existent and you can tell the players have no confidence on the pitch. They need a Manager and the fact it has been 5 weeks since Koeman left and nothing has been done is not ideal. Southampton, credit to them, were great today and passed the ball around really well. They were dangerous throughout down that left flank and Everton's backline just couldn't handle them.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

The needle meets the skin. It perforates the vein. The FUME circulates in the bloodstream. In a matter of minutes I am in a state of utter euphoria. 

I fucking adore beating that lot with some ropey last minute shithousery.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

watching Everton makes me feel better about being a Liverpool fan


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*brb finding all the posts from you United mongs about how ashley young and jesse lingard aren't good enough for this club. *


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

You'll usually always take a point when you're 2-0 behind. Decent enough result in the end.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Man Utd are as it stands on their way to an 87/88 point season, but nobody cares because :berlino

Then again anyone could have Man City on 37 points at this stage. It’s hardly an :silverc


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Who came third in a two horse race?

Tottenham Fucking Hotspur.

Two great goals, team worked their socks off, Iborra is the best midfielder in the Prem.

Great night.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Not sure why a big majority of people are so convinced that City have the league sewn up already. UTD or Chelsea can still win this league. Not even in December yet. City will drop points and lose games and how deep they go in the Champs lge will play a big part. Only takes a couple of injuries to crucial players and it can all change rapidly


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I really hope West Ham picks up a win tomorrow! :serious:


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

And people say Jesse Lingard is bad :kdotlol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

What a goal by Jesse Lingard.

Also, Victor Lindelof played really well I thought.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cos he is


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Until the goal Lingard was probably our worst player. His movement is always great, he puts in a shift but he just lacks any sort of quality or composure in the final third. He broke down quite a few attacks before that one and did his best to fuck up when "assisting" the first goal. 

He's a decent squad player but no more. He's annoying as fuck too. Absolutely nailed on that he will have a mare against Arsenal.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Pards to Brom and he's taken John 'best coach in the Prem' Carver with him :banderas

The band is back together :banderas








ards


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Allardyce to Everton a done deal.

R.I.P Everton youth players 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

When the only notable youth player you've brought up was Kevin Nolan in 1999. That doesn't speak volumes for an :jet


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Pards and Big Sam announced on the same day. Jobs that clubs could've been given to a couple more furrners who know nothing about the league, but they've been given to two right good English lads instead. Big Paul Merson's asphyxi-wanking himself into a yuletide coma as we speak, brothers.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:salah

:banderas

What a guy.

On course for 20 goals before xmas at this rate.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Chin up David Moyes, its not so bad. 

Man City away next :Rollins


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Raheem Sterling. Mohamed Salah.

Not much else to say.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Mooooooo :salah

Played for 25 mins, scored 2 goals. Completely settled the team. Dare I say it, he's getting to Suarez 13/14 levels now. Ridiculous talent.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935992041078710274


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Joel said:


> Raheem Sterling. Mohamed Salah.
> 
> Not much else to say.


Fabianski apparently had a great game, was it just the volume of shots he saved or were they good saves?

On another note I expect Sane, Sterling, Jesus and Aguero to get 75+ goals between them.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ Volume.

Alfie Mawson was their best player.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Good guy pep giving a footballing lesson to Redmond at the end there. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

That Aaron Ramsey flick for our first goal literally planted a seed in my uterus. I'm literally with child now. 

Lacazette out for Saturday is just the best news. Guessing he goes with Welbeck now.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Didn't realise Sterling has 13 goals and is their top scorer. Great goal today.


























Twat :cozy


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

GOD OF CUNT said:


> That Aaron Ramsey flick for our first goal literally planted a seed in my uterus. I'm literally with child now.
> 
> Lacazette out for Saturday is just the best news. Guessing he goes with Welbeck now.


He probably wouldn't have started since welbeck always scores against us. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:salah :mark:

:lmao Moyes


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Salah is 8/1 to win player of the year. Very good odds


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I think I might love Joe Hart almost as much as I love Mo Salah


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

england's best forward :cozy


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

What a season Sterling is having. Clutch goal after clutch goal, there wouldn't be much of a gap to second without him. Player of the season so far imo, what a job Pep has done with him.


----------



## Ventura (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Seb said:


> What a season Sterling is having. Clutch goal after clutch goal, there wouldn't be much of a gap to second without him. Player of the season so far imo, what a job Pep has done with him.


Can not disagree with that. Pep has improved every aspect of his game no doubt. His finishing being most notable


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936018223711113216
All :salah 's 17 goals so far :done


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:salah :salah :mark:

Have to agree re: Sterling. Pep has done wonders with him. He always had the ability, but at Liverpool you could see at times he had trouble finishing. Pep has improved his whole game now. It justifies the price they paid for him now.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

What's all this business with Pep and Redmond at the end of the game last night? :mj4

Sounds like Pep was trying to give him some kind of loony pep (8*D) talk 

The arrogance to go around coaching players from other teams :done

Inb4 Kiz comment that they should be thankful or something


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So if that's Pep giving advice, what's he like when he's actually angry at a player ep


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Bonzo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936018223711113216
> All :salah 's 17 goals so far :done


:applause

17 goals and not even December yet lawwwddd. 

Imagine how good we could be with a competent defence :flair


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

There was game when Pep was still at Bayern where it looked like he threw a total fucking wobbler at...I think it was Kimmich, but it turned out Kimmich had played a blinder and that was how Pep communicated excitement or being really really happy or something. IDK, he's sort of weird and hyper-intense and bald. 

Him and Alexis next season should be great. Alexis getting subbed off on 75 minutes, Pep demanding he puts on a coat and sits on the bench, Alexis hanging off the upper tier doing chin-ups, Nathan Redmond still unsure of what's going on. THE BARCLAY'S, MY BROTHERS! AIN'T NOTHING LIKE IT!


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an *Everton Fan *!

The appointment of the new Everton manager Sam Allardyce will answer one of the big questions that as plagued football (soccer ) over the years What would happen if a manager who does well on limited money do if they got a big money and wages .

I have often pondered what would have happened if Alan Curbishley ,David Moyes, Harry Redknapp or Tony Pulis or Sam Allardyce had been given big money to spend.

As I have noticed these manager have worked well with little or no money in the past and low wages . 

Furthermore these managers have managed to pull the proverbial rabbit out the hat when it comes to transfers getting player either that were unknown ,having not lived up to their potential or were considered past it . However they managed to make the player better than they were and take the club to the next level ( one level up ).

I remember looking at the table at teams like Charlton in the past looking good midway through the season but in January not have much money to spend and have been lower in he the tables but top 10 halfway.

Sam Allardyce has the chance to at least maybe for 18 months have big money and wages to see what he can do with it.

Admittedly Sam Allardyce style of play is defensive in nature as he has not been able to play expansive nice football as he has not had the players to do it, but who knows he could play a different style of football .

To conclude I think Everton are now possible safe and who knows how far in the F.A. Cup or league Everton can go.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

They all had decent amounts of money to spend; Curbs and Sam at WHU, Moyes at Man Utd, Pulis at Stoke and Redknapp at Spurs.

That said, West Ham were in the shitter when Curbs was there after years of the Hammers flogging the best youth.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

farhanc said:


> Hello as an *Everton Fan *!
> 
> The appointment of the new Everton manager Sam Allardyce will answer one of the big questions that as plagued football (soccer ) over the years What would happen if a manager who does well on limited money do if they got a big money and wages .
> 
> ...


I keep thinking I'm done with this place. I leave and tell myself I'm never coming back. 

But this right here. Ask yourself, as I have asked MYself: how can a man leave all this?


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

A Rugrats Kwanzaa said:


> They all had decent amounts of money to spend; Curbs and Sam at WHU, Moyes at Man Utd, Pulis at Stoke and Redknapp at Spurs.
> 
> That said, West Ham were in the shitter when Curbs was there after years of the Hammers flogging the best youth.


Hello A Rugrats Kwanzaa.

I understand your point about money being spent by these managers at West Ham , Tottenham Hotspur and the other teams I mentioned .

However there were wage limits at these clubs and currently at Everton the wage structure is much higher that at West Ham , Newcastle , Stoke city and Tottenham Hotspur's .

Daniel levy has alway had wage limit , same as Newcastle and stoke .

So it will be interesting to see how Sam Allardyce copes with big mega money and a substantially higher wages limit and budget than before .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Swear to fucking god if we lose to Arsenal tomorrow :fuckthis


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

That’s a good point about the wage budget Farhan, I hadn’t thought about that.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp2

:firmino


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Why aren't we getting Spurs gifs anymore? It's been like 4 games since we got to see any. You'd think that best team in the world Spurs hadn't won in that time period.





















































































:kobe10


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Why are Spurs hated here?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Are they hated more than Liverpool seem to be :armfold


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Welp, I certainly wasn't expecting that first half. 

2-0 up :sodone


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937003156889919494
:cozy


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Warriors every single one of them. 

De Gea is a god. 

Brilliant resilient performance. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Great result, but United are fucked for the derby.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Arsenal should have had at least 5 even ignoring the non-given penalty, apparently that's the most saves ever in a PL game. One of the great PL performances from de Gea tonight.

Can't fault Wenger for his defenders' individual clangers and inability to score more than once from 75% of the ball and 33 shots on goal, some of those were absolute sitters.

Clinical from United though, but utter madness from Pogba.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

De Gea is incredible. Even as a Liverpool fan that was an incredible performance from him


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Just got back, game of the season right there

We must keep De Gea at all costs

I missed the Pogba thing so can't comment on it yet, out for the derby :mj2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Great game. Arsenal were very good.

We were effective on the counter. I've given Lingard a lot of shit but his movement on/off the ball is world class. Pogba was brilliant and we'll miss him badly while he's out, again. 

Shame we wont play City at full strength. Herrera going full retard hasn't helped, but a great 3 points all the same. Mourinho killed it.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

As mentioned above Arsenal had numerous penalties turned down and De Gea broke the record for most saves in a game. Man Utd got the win so Mourinho deserves credit but I wouldn’t say he killed it.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Number of Goals*
Arsenal - 1


Manchester United - *3*



*Number of times Killed It*
Arsene Wenger - 0


Jose Mourinho - *1*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

A Rugrats Kwanzaa said:


> As mentioned above Arsenal had numerous penalties turned down and De Gea broke the record for most saves in a game. Man Utd got the win so Mourinho deserves credit but I wouldn’t say he killed it.


They were two goals down for the majority of the game. We always looked dangerous when we went for it. Arsenal did a lot around our box but in terms of clear cut chances there wasn't a lot between either side.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*We didn't play well but we were clinical and I'll take that every single time. Exact opposite of last season. Shambles in the defensive third with all 3 CBs playing like total lunatics but fortunately the lunacy was contagious. That and De Gea is good at his job. Ruthless on the counter though and with the high press. Pogba, Lingard and Martial in the first half were terrific. Form since October has been terrific considering that we've been playing without a striker. Shame that the league will be done and dusted next week though. *


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

:done United, De Gea, Pogba, Lingard :done


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Vader, you’ve clearly missed the point


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Watching MOTD now. 

Xhaka really is awful. The laziness of not bothering to track lingards run for our third was amateur. And he's a prick, Wenger should bin him.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

that injury wishing coward pogbanned gets to be a spectator once again for a derby.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Crazy game. Would be pretty worried if I was a UTD fan though, Killing us on the counter is nothing new at all. Any decent organized team that have visited the Emirates in the last 7 years have had success doing so. Totally shocked at how easy we cut through UTD time and time again. Our defending was dogshit but nothing new there. I swear you could have a prime Baresi and Maldini at the back for Arsenal and they would still get exposed. How the fuck can a team break on you in a 4 on 2 situation 8 minutes into a game that you are already losing. Same old gung ho kamikaze tactics from Wenger, the full backs are wingers and the 2 holding midfielders occupy the no 10 position more than they do sat in front of the 2 centre halfs. Wenger persists in playing a relatively small left back at centre half, Nacho was specifically not to blame for the goals today but the facts are he should not be there, feel so sorry for Kos as he has to do the work of 4 men, poor cunt really is pissing against hurricane strength winds

Now to UTD, The back line should cause massive concern going into next weeks derby , never seen a Mourinho away team as vulnerable and un organized, We cut through them time and time again with basic movement from laca. De Gea for me is the best shot stopper in the world bar none, he was unbelievably good today but if Arsenals finishing was even half up to scratch we would have won this game 10-3. Rojo is a disaster waiting to happen and Lindelof didn't know WTF was going on around him. Thought Pogba and Lingaard had excellent games . After watching UTD today I can not see anything other than a dominant City win next week


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Big Sam :drose


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

i dont think pogba could do anything about the red if im honest, his momentum carried him through bellerin

very good from the reds, starting to put together some league form and if we'd just held on against Chelsea there would be a buffer between us and the london clubs 

predictions for next week, we'll toy with the shite and united will beat city


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Rowdy Yates said:


> ...if Arsenals finishing was even half up to scratch we would have won this game 10-3.


Actually, half of Arsenal's chances came from rebounds off the post or De Gea saves, so if the original shots had gone in you lot wouldn't have had the extra shots and thus would only have won 5-3 so there. 

In. Your. Face.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

What the hell was Bellerin trying to do anyway... stop it with his calf? didnt look like he slipped.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

A Rugrats Kwanzaa said:


> Vader, you’ve clearly missed the point


If you're not getting the sarcastic nature of my posts after this long then I sincerely apologise.




The game was a superb watch, end to end in the first half with Arsenal being very dominant in the second. Lukaku played well in the first, terrible in the second but at least he was actually involved in a big game instead of being a total passenger - got to take some positives. Lingard probably had his best game, even if you take away the goals. Apart from the double save, I don't think any of De Gea's saves were that difficult for him - I think Arsenal have more to worry about regarding their finishing than United do about their defending. The game against City will be nothing like this, especially without Pogba now, it'll be 0-0 or 1-0 either way. If United try playing like this then they'll concede 6 against City again. I'd expect a Matic, Herrera, Fellaini midfield and it won't be a good watch. It'll be a typical Jose frustration set up and if we get something I'll enjoy seeing you all whinge. If we lose, I shall avoid you all. :cozy


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Vader said:


> If you're not getting the sarcastic nature of my posts after this long then I sincerely apologise.


You don’t need to apologise, I was tired and in the pub.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

.... I was being sarcastic :lmao


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

:trips8


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

If we just pretended City didn't exist, this season could be pretty fun imo


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*They're going through their bad patch these past four games and still beating everyone. Feels like the best possible time to play them and get a win but I expect them to turn up in beast mode next week. *


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

> Rog: I need to ask you this: did a Clattenburg refereed game have a personality, if so, what were its traits?
> 
> Clats: There's one game in particular, which was the "Battle of Stamford Bridge." It was Chelsea vs. Tottenham, if was the famous that year Leicester win the title, it was theater. I went in with a gameplan that I didn't want Tottenham Hotspur blaming Mark Clattenburg that they were gonna lose the title. It should've been 3 red cards to Tottenham; I allowed them to self-destruct so all the media, all the people in the world went, "Tottenham lost the title." If I sent 3 players off from Tottenham, what's the headlines? "Clattenburg lost Tottenham the title," and it was pure theater that Tottenham self-destructed against Chelsea and Leicester win the title.
> 
> ...


Absolute cunt.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Absolutely pathetic. This was a game where Spurs were deliberately throwing themselves into tackles to injure our players as soon as it got 1-2 and even worse when it got to 2-2. But it's all fine and dandy as long as the Premier League gets a story out of it. "It's only the Chelsea players getting hurt anyway. Not the first time we've (referees) screwed them over anyway and it absolutely won't be the last".

First penalty in this Premier League this on Saturday and it had to be absolutely clear to get it. While other teams rack them up with ease all season. It's been a load of bollocks for a long time in this league. Go to the Champions League now and we get 2 in 1 game because there's not such a strong agenda against us.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tbh he should have sent the players off. Anyone with a brain would have seen it was deserved. I hate Chelsea and even I thought the lack of reds for spurs were silly.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's kind of frightening to consider that they're so blase about choosing whether to uphold rules/laws of the game. and to be so open about it too. putting themselves ahead of the game they're meant to be enforcing the rules in. absolutely pathetic. wouldn't expect anything less from a cunt like clattenbent.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I always knew this league was rigged and a sham

I think that interview is grounds enough to replay the previous 26 seasons


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Michael Oliver will ref the manc derby. 

We are fucked. :hoganutd

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Merseyside Derby in the 3rd round of the Cup

Just hook it to my veins wens3


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello I just noticed the FA Cup draw and seen it is Liverpool vs Everton. Which I find and interesting draw as I wonder what teams will br put by both manager .

Will they actually go full strength or put fringe players and give them a chance ?

I hope both managers put out a full strength teams and it not a boring match .

I also think Sunderland vs Middlesbrough will also be along the same lines .

The sad part of the draw is that the non-league teams have to replay to face a premier league teams which means they might not be on TV as I think the TV companies pick the games early .

I remember Liverpool vs Havant and Waterlooville, Havant and Waterlooville had a replay so they played Liverpool at 15:00 and missed out on being on TV.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*By far the most shocking part of the interview was the revelation that Clattenburg refers to himself in the third person. *


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Clattenburg misses being the centre of attention by the look of it, That's the only reason he's done this interview. Liverpool vs Everton seem to get drawn together a lot compared to other rivalries, But this is a great chance to beat Everton twice in a month and end this little feel good factor they have going on.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello I think mark clattenburg Looked at big picture and did not want to responsible for a decision which could effect the premier league title .

However referees should not take in to account the consequences of their decision making otherwise , if for instance it is semi final of the World Cup Argentina are 3-0 up and messi does a bad tackle and should be sent off but the referee thinks yellow so messi plays in the final i think that is wrong.
Referee should do the right thing .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

That Clattenburg interview is shocking and the pure arrogance of him to even admit to all of that is pretty damming and he's there talking about how the Premier League is the best in the world and all that and he comes out with this interview and it hardly paints it in the best light in this instance.

Everton in the cup tho eh :klopp2


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Unorthodox said:


> Clattenburg misses being the centre of attention by the look of it, That's the only reason he's done this interview. Liverpool vs Everton seem to get drawn together a lot compared to other rivalries, But this is a great chance to beat Everton twice in a month and end this little feel good factor they have going on.



Hello as an Everton it will good to Everton win against Liverpool twice so quickly within roughly a month .

It will be interesting to what Sammy lee does during these games .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

any everton fans here that can shed light on the mirallas situation ?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

When will the cowardly starting line ups and cowardly decisions at 0-0 change? Because we've lost so many points employing these already this season.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Benteke

:lmao


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Joel said:


> When will the cowardly starting line ups and cowardly decisions at 0-0 change? Because we've lost so many points employing these already this season.


Not a fan of Alonso’s inclusion?


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

The most shocking thing about our defeat to Leicester wasn't the defeat, it was the fact Joselu scored. :beckylol

Getting a little concerned though in all seriousness...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Such a mixture from us this evening, looking in cruise control and full of confidence in parts, then in other moments we struggled to keep the ball and let Newcastle back in.

Bit lucky thanks to Perez but overall I thought we deserved victory. Newcastle look short of confidence, very average team who are exactly where they should be.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Hopefully Newcastle's potential buyers run away at the sight of this shambles - I imagine they're looking to sell already. 

A matter of time before Rafa splits and they're back in the Championship trash can where they belong. Ashley forever.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:salah yet again the only real overall positive.

Everton were gash, but for all the possession and ball we had, we just didn't create enough clear cut chances but we still deserved to win the game because Everton offered nothing.

Lovren was beyond clumsy for the pen again and that did give Everton a bit of confidence for the last 15 minutes or so.

The team selection was also very questionable with Coutinho and Firmino on the bench for a derby like this. Ox continues to offer nothing in a match.

Very frustrating day. Esp given our recent form.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Shambolic from Klopp today. Drops the only two creative players he has and plays three English water carriers in midfield, and then they (unsurprisingly) create pretty much nothing despite having all of the ball, and over-hit absolutely everything. Mane and Robertson were hugely wasteful as well. Salah's goal wasn't even really a chance, a moment of magic out of nothing. Wonder if Coutinho was dropped for his comments in midweek or if it was just Klopp arrogance.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Lovren the absolute joke. No need to make the challenge and give the ref a decision to make.

Mane should have finished the game in the first half too, he's got some blame to take.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This is the most disgraceful United performance I've seen in my life. Mourinho should be under pressure after this. It's one thing to be negative and another to just have an entire XI look afraid of the ball.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The team Klopp selected was more than good enough to beat Everton today, and it was two of the usual first XI players that let them team down in the end

I'll never understand why Mane didn't pass it to Salah or the Ox, both of them could have walked it in. Lovren was a complete idiot giving away the pelanty

Joe Gomez was great


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

This has been my favourite Lukaku performance to date: 

Comedy dribbling, poor passing, missed knock downs, failed attempts at hold up play, off target shooting, not pulling the trigger in the box, and at fault for both City goals :lmao

Edit: That miss from 5 yards :sodone


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The worst signing the club will ever make. An absolute dumpster fire of a footballer.

Fuck Mourinho too for signing him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

And fuck "Agent P" for pushing this shit because they're gay lovers. We asked for Griezmann and he produced this fucking abomination from hell. 

Sell them both. Cunts.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Embarassing performance from lukaku.

The Scottish league is more competitive than the most competitive league in the world :bosque

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939927603732992001


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Pathetic from us, was disgusted with what I saw

Lukaku NEEDS to be dropped, Mourinho could've made it rain at the strip club about 50 times & it would've been a better way to throw away that money...honestly fuck this guy

STILL haven't strengthened our defence, can't blame injuries, suspensions or Michael Oliver (even if he's a fucking cunt) but we STILL haven't strengthened after all this, we're miles off the league

Don't deserve David


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Better team won. We're easily the 2nd best team in the league and could have a nice Champions League run though so calm the fuck down certain people. Congrats to City on winning the title in December. 

Today showed every single reason why Klopp is a sham of a manager and an absolutely arrogant twat of a manager that has conned everyone into thinking otherwise because he drinks beer and listens to death metal. Okay. Drops two of his best game changing players who are in hot form for arguably the game most Liverpool fans want to win above any all in the season. And drops them for a total fraud of a player whose final ball was atrocious 80% of the time and some kid who has literally done nothing in adult fitba. And then has the arrogance to take Salah off with a third of the game left 1-0 up with their defence because they play West Brom on Wednesday and he played 90 minutes in a 7-0 win on Wednesday. The arrogance of thinking that a team managed by Jurgen Klopp have the game in hand at 1-0. Oh and once again his team failed to create chances when a team sat deep against them and didn't let them use their pace to get in behind them. And the goal came from an individual moment of magic from Salah. But it'll all be ok when they put 5 past West Brom next game and everyone is marvelling at all their attacking talent and how fun they are to watch and sharing useless stats like how they scored the most goals ever in a Champions League group despite the fact that they fucking drew half of their games in a group with two whipping boys and a team that Barca and Real routinely trash. *


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:mj2


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Absolutely buzzing for the interview where Jose loses the rag, breaks down, cries and calls Lukaku a spastic. It's coming.

#soon

Whoever finishes second in this league will be closer in points total to Sunderland than City, and Sunderland are bottom of the fucking Petrofac Paint league.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Klopp's a fraud but putting 10 men behind the ball and having 20% ball possession on a so called "derby" is ok and applauded if it provides a result. Some good shit right here.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

portuguese pulis again peps bitch


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Apparently there was a big bust up after the game in the tunnel/dressing room.

Ederson gave it large then cowered in fear when the United lads got involved. 

Boy needs another swift kick in the head.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Classy


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Cliffy said:


> Apparently there was a big bust up after the game in the tunnel/dressing room.
> 
> Ederson gave it large then cowered in fear when the United lads got involved.
> 
> ...


Imagine it. Ederson, from the Portuguese slums, raised on dinners of dead cats - dead because he wrung their necks personally - and petrol, bricking it from Jesse Lingard and wee minstrel Ander Herrera. Lukaku probably standing watching like a big fucking numpty, eventually flinging a bottle and managing to hit his own manager. 

City brought confetti to Old Trafford and threw a rave in the away dressing room. Mourinho lost the plot because they were playing Calvin Harris too loud and went off on one about respect. Jose Mourinho. Taking the moral high ground. And he got bottled for it! 

THE BARCLAYS, BROTHERS AND SISTERS! NOTHING BUT RESPECT FOR *MY* LEAGUE.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Delighted seeing the piss-stained teethed biff get tactically outclassed by BIG SAM :banderas Klopp's interview after the game were he said he wasn't a penalty, asked the media to raise their hands if they thought it was a penalty and every single member of media raised their hands :lmao :lmao 



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> any everton fans here that can shed light on the mirallas situation ?


Yeah, he's crap and he's been behaving like a tit in training.



Bonzo said:


> :salah yet again the only real overall positive.
> 
> Everton were gash, but for all the possession and ball we had, we just didn't create enough clear cut chances but we still deserved to win the game because Everton offered nothing.
> 
> ...


Liverpool had 1 shot on target more than Everton but scored the same amount of goals, Liverpool got exactly what they deserved. 





































At least you won the possession though :brodgers


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Stupid United, not letting the documentary cameras in for this....


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fucking HOWLING at jose and his melty thugs having a cry over the winning team celebrating. after he spent all week being his snide self too.

delicious. portuguese pulis get in the fucking bin.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

BIG SAM has broken Klopp :duck 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939923990000361473


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

he's had his teeth whitened 

classic :brodgers


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

In the space of five and a half weeks between February and March, Chelsea play United, City and Burnley away, Spurs at home and have two matches against Barcelona - they go to Turf Moor three days after the Nou Camp game.

Some fixture list


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Even as a fan of a rival team, I can easily acknowledge his rise has been pretty astonishing.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Everyone talking about the fight/jose and not how shite United were  lovely. Carry on cabbages.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940697429564895233
has to be a real chance of Burnley playing European football next season, which is remarkable really. Especially with losing Keane & Heaton having been out so long this season too; who were arguably their standout players last season.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

And Blackburn fans didn't think their football lives could get any worse ^^[emoji38]

Also Watford lost again lol, they've been shite since that deeney rant against arsenal. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Vader said:


> Everyone talking about the fight/jose and not how shite United were  lovely. Carry on cabbages.


We were better against city than chelsea were against them at the bridge. We seem to have gotten more stick tho. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Whilst we conceded far more chances against Arsenal than City, I felt as though City were in complete control of the game and 2-1 honestly flattered us. Rashford had probably not even a half chance and Lukaku spasticked his way into smashing a tap in into Ederson's face, but it was a case of possession actually meaning something - City basically killed the game with their control of it, we were constantly chasing the ball, rarely tackled the man before they got to the edge of the box. I don't remember de Gea having to do too much, besides concede two of the shittest goals City will likely score this season, but again - I never really felt like we were in the game. Cheered the Rashford goal more than most this season as it caught me completely off guard. Jose didn't go to defend like usual but went with a weird amount of attacking players, especially considering we barely touched the ball. We lost to a much better team, add into the fact that our 2nd most expensive signing is absolute shit unless he's against Championship standard defenders and we're gonna struggle against top teams if we're expecting Lukaku to be a focal point (I feel like focal point was a meme here once but I can't remember why). Swap him with Icardi and forget all about him. Throw Mhkitaryan in with him too.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Cliffy said:


> We were better against city than chelsea were against them at the bridge. We seem to have gotten more stick tho.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


City were far better against Chelsea.

If City were at it in the first half of that game they could have killed us - Sane and Jesus wasted great openings. We did respond as soon as they scored but until that point it was genuinely humiliating. We didn't even look like we had a plan beyond hoofing the ball away in a panic. There wasn't even an effort to counter.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Vader finally giving up on Lukaku :villa Most expensive striker in football history :bosque

Says a lot that City can completely outclass the second best team in the league at their own ground whilst playing nowhere near their best. They didn't even bother bringing Kun on.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> BIG SAM has broken Klopp :duck
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939923990000361473


He has always been a loon but that's just pure embarrassment. Between blaming the wind and this, he's slowly turning into a German Mike Bassett. Hilariously ironic when considering that Allardyce triggered it.

Btw I'm loving how more people are cottoning onto Klopp being a one trick pony (amazing trick when it works tbf).

Same goes for Lukaku not being close to the level of a top striker, although how could you not realise it now :lol



Shepard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940697429564895233
> has to be a real chance of Burnley playing European football next season, which is remarkable really. Especially with losing Keane & Heaton having been out so long this season too; who were arguably their standout players last season.


Sshhhhh, didn't you get the memo that all English managers are garbage? :armfold


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> German Mike Bassett


:klopp
















































:bosque


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Jose Mourinhos interview after the Man City lost was pathetic. I am a big ManU fan but I can not stand him.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

If you thought that was good then check out his comments in tonight's match programme :hoganutd


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Andre said:


> He has always been a loon but that's just pure embarrassment. Between blaming the wind and this, he's slowly turning into a German Mike Bassett.


:banderas

Gold like this is why your appearances should be less sporadic :villa

Also while we're on the Burnley hype train, i'm going to emphasise AGAIN that Tarkowski should be one of England's World Cup CB's ahead of turds like Cahill and Smalling.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If Mourinho honestly knocked on the City dressing room door and told them to keep it down, I really want to see a video as that has potential to be the funniest thing I've seen all year.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> If Mourinho honestly knocked on the City dressing room door and told them to keep it down, I really want to see a video as that has potential to be the funniest thing I've seen all year.







Skip to 3 minutes, this might help fill the void in the meantime - ROWJOE :bosque


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

have we ever had an england manager who doesn't pick on reputation/big club bias? agree completely with tarkowski, probably be one of the better defenders in the league this season. will be ignored for out of form/never in form big club shite. the fact that joe hart is currently benched behind adrian at an utterly wank club and yet will still be the #1 for us at the next world cup is grim.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

[Seb's video] The part where the lady says she would like to sya something, but my man keeps on SCREAMING down the camera :lmao

A lot what he says is true though. That may have been Mourinho's worst performance. Especially with the team he chose.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Andre said:


> Sshhhhh, didn't you get the memo that all English managers are garbage? :armfold


As an aside on the subject of English managers; for all the piss-taking and deserved flak from the England job he gets :woy is now doing pretty well with Palace. Good on him

I have no opinion on United/City, but I rate the Icardi suggestion from Vader.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Puel has got us playing some bloody good stuff, beware Burnley we're coming for you.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp shit game and disjointed performance.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

GERMAN MIKE BASSETT

Hopefully Pards sends the speccy nonce off on another wobbly ready in time for MOTD.

ards

On the subject of 'The King', imagine the outrage from Newcastle fans if he was overseeing this current WOAT run. SackSaintRAFA.com :evil


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Lukaku coming in clutch yet again.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

WHY DID PEP LEAVE BAYERN MAAAAN


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Wednesday Night MOD. :mark

OBSERVATIONS:

City are the best PL I've ever seen by a long way, although I still don't think they'll go undefeated. Silva is also the most underappreciated player to ever grace the league. A genius.

Delighted for Puel after Southampton and their awful fans treated him like shit. Cup final and 8th placed finish not good enough for a club who think they're a lot bigger than they are. Virgil Van Dijk is hilariously overrated..

I still hate Lukaku. We're still shit. Thankfully so are the top 4 rivals.

Bring back Rooney.

I called Klopp having a mental breakdown before season's end and we're well on course..

MOYES' MAGIC


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Mane's form is quite worrying too atm. Not really hit his proper stride yet this season, but the whole team were shit last night. Slow, lethargic and that's 4 points dropped in a week.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Arsenal below a team that's scored 16 goals in 17 games :smugwenger


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

One point from the last eight Premier League matches and a trip to Arsenal on Saturday afternoon for Newcastle. . . 

. . . great, we're going to get tanked at The Emirates. :sadbecky


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Punkamaniac said:


> One point from the last eight Premier League matches and a trip to Arsenal on Saturday afternoon for Newcastle. . .
> 
> . . . great, we're going to get tanked at The Emirates. :sadbecky


Are you still behind :rafa


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

mahrez's goal is one of the strangest i've seen. how can you let him fall over, get back up and still dribble around everyone?

van dijk has completely given up too. he knows he's moving in jan imo.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mourinho seemed to vaguely hint that we're going in for someone in January.

Much as I want it to be Ozil or Griezmann it's probably more likely to be Danny Rose. I do rate Rose but he's looked pretty mediocre since coming back from injury. Bookies have it 50:50 between him staying or joining us in January. Would spell the end of Shaw for sure, may even go the other way.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Shaw has looked good when he's started so far so I'd not write him off yet. Arsenal might as well flog Ozil and Sanchez in January, they're not gonna win anything. Unlike United, FA Cup, CARABAO Cup, Champions League WINNERS and the prestigious 2nd place Premier League finish.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Shaw is still a very good LB whos still improving, as long as he can stay fit, which of course is the big question. We were reportedly after him in the summer and I wouldn't have minded him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Vader said:


> Shaw has looked good when he's started so far so I'd not write him off yet. Arsenal might as well flog Ozil and Sanchez in January, they're not gonna win anything. Unlike United, FA Cup, CARABAO Cup, Champions League WINNERS and the prestigious *2nd place Premier League *finish.


Be more negative ffs.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Bonzo said:


> Shaw is still a very good LB whos still improving, as long as he can stay fit, which of course is the big question. We were reportedly after him in the summer and I wouldn't have minded him.


We wouldn't sell you a virus :fergie

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Mourinho doesn't trust Shaw and has hinted he's up for sale. There's no better left back in the League than Rose, it's a no-brainer for me. The main issue is age really.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He wouldn't play someone he doesn't trust. Hence Mhkitaryan not being in the team.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Spurs can't even put the pressure on nowadays


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942107692684009472
got booked so wont get a ban... fuck sake.

but this is awesome, go ahead press high. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942110999292805120


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Spurs were an absolute disgrace in terms of overall performance, any sort of attacking threat and their fucking horrific tackling. Should have had two reds.

Kane was quiet but that gets ignored as he's scored a load again this season, which is sort of fair enough. Alli was fucking trash AGAIN, had a dreadful season barring the odd game, shouldn't be near the England side once Lallana is fully fit until he gets into any sort of form. Trippier was assumably going to be the worst player but then up stepped Dembele who was total dogshit. Genuinely -100/10 performance and the sort of shit that should get him dropped but won't. Spurs need Wanyama. Poch once again being KING FLOP in big games.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Best distribution on the planet? :bosque



> Manchester City against the Top 6 this season:
> 
> �� Games: 5
> ✅ Wins: 5
> ...


:berlino

Edit: I wonder if the Dele Alli hype on here will calm down now meaning myself and HoL won't have to keep pointing out better young players :mj


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

No chance in city doing a :loveit in a million years so just give them the title now. As most of us fully expected them to win it anyway, but even I'm surprised at their form against the whole league at this stage.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, it wasn't a hiding but it's yet another league defeat and a trip to West Ham awaits us next week. We NEED to win that one desperately, especially considering we're now in the bottom three and probably be-riffed of confidence.



Bonzo said:


> Are you still behind :rafa


Of course. Changing managers wouldn't solve any issues the football club currently have off the field.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Punkamaniac said:


> Well, it wasn't a hiding but it's yet another league defeat and a trip to West Ham awaits us next week. We NEED to win that one desperately, especially considering we're now in the bottom three and probably be-riffed of confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Changing managers wouldn't solve any issues the football club currently have off the field.


Give him funds and he can get you into the top four/win the title #GarthCrooks :cozy


























I love :rafa tho


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

City fucking walking to the title :lmao. Honesty if they they make it to Feb without imploding we may as well just end the season there and then.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Good 3 points given how poorly we played in the second half. 

So complacent - Just gifted WBA the momentum with their goal. Amazing how poor we are at Set Pieces. If Rojo becomes first choice LB with Valencia injured then Mourinho can get fucked. He's been awful in every appearance this season and has always been awful at LB.

Lukaku played much better and stuck to what he does best. The players around him were terrible. None of them are good enough to be starting every week. Need to invest heavily in the attack in January - It's not good enough. Thank fuck Pogba is back now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Another pathetic performance away from home against a top 6 team by Spurs. Alli and Rose have both been playing like they want to play for someone that double their wages and defensively they're a shambles without Alderweireld. City were spectacular again though. They actually look more vulnerable against the bottom teams than the top ones, all 5 of which they've outplayed this season. Incredible job by Pep over the summer to transform the team. 

Hughes has got to be gone soon. Fraud of a manager and an absolutely miserable twat who thinks the whole world is out to get him. Had them going down at the start of the season if he stayed. Also had Watford going down but let's not mention that one. Expect Koeman to have replaced him come February. *


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:salah :banderas

Nice to get a good win after all the points we've dropped this week.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Good win. Us being 4th after 18 games I am more then happy with considering our issues. Klopp has flaws for sure but if we come 4th at the end of this season I will be more then happy.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942460331175096320
:yum:


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

West Brom doing the rudderless spiral to relegation. All aboard the managerial merry go round!


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bonzo said:


> :salah :banderas
> 
> Nice to get a good win after all the points we've dropped this week.


Can we have :salah on-loan in January please? He can single handily help us avoid a potential relegation.

In return, we will give you Joselu. 

:beckylol


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Kinda figured we'd kill Bournemouth given Eddie Howe's positive approach. He could've just parked the bus and we'd probably have just banged our heads against the wall as usual. 

I like Eddie Howe and Bournemouth and hope they turn things around. Still feel bad for how much they paid for Jordon Ibe.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Punkamaniac said:


> Can we have :salah on-loan in January please? He can single handily help us avoid a potential relegation.
> 
> In return, we will give you Joselu.
> 
> :beckylol


No :armfold

May be you can have Ings though so he can get his fitness and confidence back :klopp2

Although I'd like to see him stay still as i'd like him to try and get some games for us. But he'd have more of a run elsewhere to get regular games again.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb said:


> Best distribution on the planet? :bosque


He’s slightly better at it than Neuer, other than Lloris he’s the best in the world at distributing.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

A Rugrats Kwanzaa said:


> He’s slightly better at it than Neuer, *other than Lloris* he’s the best in the world at distributing.


That's a joke, yeah?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I nominate Baumann for "best distribution on the planet" :armfold


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Joel said:


> That's a joke, yeah?


:dean2


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

A Rugrats Kwanzaa said:


> He’s slightly better at it than Neuer, other than Lloris he’s the best in the world at distributing.


It's clearly ter Stegen, followed by Neuer.

This was an interesting read from Xabi Alonso the other day about the impact ter Stegen could have with his passing:


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb said:


> It's clearly ter Stegen, followed by Neuer.


I agree, that was a joke yeah.



> This was an interesting read from Xabi Alonso the other day about the impact ter Stegen could have with his passing:


Very interesting article from Alonso


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

He's a very articulate character, will definitely end up in management. Some more excerpts from his interview if you're interested, it's fascinating reading about the tactical side of the game in these big matches, something that's hard to grasp as a viewer:


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.

Very interesting point of view from Alonso, which as you say we don’t hear enough about. Even if Xabi doesn’t do management he’d be a great pundit, I’d like to see him on MNF or something.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:xabi2 is a fucking legend and a great bloke roud

Was devastated when he left us :mj2


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Actually the worst I felt about a departure from Liverpool after Torres. Xabi broke so many hearts when he left :flair


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Had to make room for :darkbarry





I hear that room is still vacant :brodgers


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Xabi leaving :mj2 he was a legend was so damn depressed when he left, definitely hurt more than Torres. 

This is so beautiful. I love the little things clubs can do that can help people so much.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

roud


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Good guy Lallana :terry1


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

We aren't winning fuck all this season

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

As someone who lives in Bristol not going to lie this result bring lots of joy to me


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

LOLOLOL UNITED.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The lack of intensity in the first half was disgraceful. We've been flat for four straight games. It's very concerning.

Also the second time that a lot of our squad players have let us down - With Basel being their last test. Darmian, Blind and Rojo have had shocking games nearly every time they've appeared. 

Martial and Rashford are still too inconsistent - You never know what you're getting with either. Not that I think we play to their strengths anyways.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So Merson hasn't got :salah in his team of the year so far 

:bosque

Never change. Never change.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Merson :bosque what a wanker. 

lolunited :bosque


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Merse went to my high school. So ashamed :kenny


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

looks like pogbust got hit with those strong gusts of wind jose was banging on about


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I wasn't at all surprised by yesterdays result between Bristol and United, I was sort of expecting it in the build-up to the game, especially, as Irish Jet pointed out in his post, the lack of intensity has been evident to see the past month or so, maybe even longer from the United players. It's surreal to think how we had players like Pogba, Rashford, Lingard, etc. all coming out to the media in August and September about how the team had confidence, how the dressing room was fun to be in and there was excitement building at the prospects they had for the season and what they'd been working on, there was just this air of confidence in their interviews and it showed in their displays on the pitch and how clinical they were at putting teams away, especially at Old Trafford.

Fast forward 3 months later and it's now the complete polar opposite; some players look disinterested, the football isn't as clinical or as fast paced as it once was, players look unconfident, Mourinho doesn't look that up for it and is always looking miserable, players being inconsistent, a lot of flat performances and players that were great or outstanding last season being dreadful this season (Herrera being the prime suspect as well as Mata), etc. So many underlying factors I can pick out but there's something not quite right. Maybe it's just one of those negative patches the team is going through right now like all teams do at some point in the season, by this I mean the performances. It's just so flat right now and the football has gone back to being atrocious to endure. With the amount of money spent these past two summer windows, you expect better or to see some cohesion on the pitch but right now, that's not happening and it feels like we're just heavily reliant on Pogba to create some magic. This team can't just rely on one player to do something, these players need to up their game but so far, no one (besides Lingard and Shaw in the last few games) is really trying all that much to create. There seems to be a lot of passengers in each game, just letting the match pass them by and it's simply not good enough.

Credit to Mourinho, he's doing a better job (so far) than the other managers that took the United job after Sir Alex but I want to see more passion from him. I want to see more from him. I know he's probably annoyed watching the turgid shit on the pitch but that's his team, with his implemented game plan and ideas and if they're not doing it right or it's not working, I expect a bit more of a reaction from him. This isn't based on one game mind you, he's been like this a lot this season. Like I said, hopefully it's just a blip and eventually the team start turning up, move the ball a lot quicker instead of taking 4 or 5 unnecessary touches, defend better, create more chances, look more hungry and motivated, etc. 

Plus, is buying in January really going to solve the current issues? I hope so but it just seems right now, we're spending a lot of money but it's still not quite right yet. There's still some deadwood at the club that need to be moved on first (i.e. Darmian) and we do have a great squad but it feels the tactics and strategy to a lot of games isn't playing to the strengths of our attacking players (Martial, Rashford, Lukaku) and when that happens, we just splash more cash and still have the same underlying problems that we had in the first place. I know it doesn't help having 3 different managers with 3 different styles in 4-5 years but you'd hope to see our identity come to fruition by now in Mourinho's second season. It just doesn't seem to be there right now... it has been in patches but not consistently. It just feels like it's defend, stay compact and then hope a bit of magic from Pogba creates a goal for us. If that fails, hoof the ball aimlessly to an isolated Lukaku whose not good at that game at all. That's what its felt like for a while for me, anyway.

I did find it funny that all of this season I've seen how United fans have praised Mourinho on our defence (I'm not talking about on this forum) and how it's the attack that needs to be worked on and the defence is fine, nothing to be concerned about with the back 4/5. Then after the Bristol City game, I see fans now saying the attack is fine, it's the defence that's the problem. That was quite amusing.

I don't know, it's just very disappointing to watch right now but fingers crossed, things pick up after the hectic Christmas period and we eventually find our rhythm again.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Kiz said:


> looks like pogbust got hit with those strong gusts of wind jose was banging on about


wonder if it's that, or the knee high studs up challenge he'll be retrospectively punished for. my bet is neither.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hope for some :salah magic tonight. Depending on how we defend, there's more than a chance of getting something from Arsenal.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

3-1 to Liverpool. :side:

:salah


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm quietly confident we win tonight but wouldn't be surprised if we lost. Our attack has been better this season and our defence has been doing really well recently.

:coutinho:firmino:salah:mane

Need these boys to take advantage of the big pitch.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Liverpool are fucking bizarre.

20 goals conceded away from home. Only Stoke and West Ham are worse. 3 conceded at home - Joint best in the league. Klopp's persistence with Mignolet should be a sackable offence. 

Great game but some laughable individual errors. Arsenal time and again play into Liverpool's hand - It's astounding how negligent Wenger is tactically. Got bailed out by some poor Liverpool finishing in the first half where they could have been 2 or 3 up. Ozil and Sanchez came alive for about a 20 minute spell but were poor otherwise. The fact that Arsenal are so reliant on them still bodes pretty poorly for them. Lacazette looks very ordinary. Wilshere looks back to his best, which means he's due an ankle fracture before January.

Where the fuck is that guy who called Bellerin the best RB in the world? He is fucking abysmal. Just controlling the ball seems a challenge for him let along doing anything with it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Should have been 4-0 up by half time. Typical drop points again. I actually think our defence is going quite well now and recently but there is still a consistent problem and that is Mignolet. You look at all the other teams like Chelsea (Courtois), United (De Gea), City (Ederson), Tottenham (Lloris) there is a major major difference. I would really like to see us splash the cash on a really good keeper as it can drastically improve things as Mignolet is garbage, Karius isn't much better (has good distribution that's about it) and doesn't look like Ward is getting a chance any time soon. I'm really impressed by Robertson and even Klavan is doing well as of late. They must lose confidence with Mignolet when he starts to fuck up. 

Mane needs to be benched right now, don't know what he's doing lately but it's very frustrating. He has cost us a lot of chances (goals) in the past few games. 

Swansea and Leicester at home to close out the year. pls just win :mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:salah again :banderas

But Yeah, Mane is on his own little vacation atm. We missed him last season when he got injured but as of late, he's just been really off. Maybe a rest is needed to try and recharge.

Tired of cruising in games only to be pegged back by stupid errors too :armfold More points dropped too. Should have beat Everton, West Brom (although we were shit, it should be a game we're winning) and now tonight.

We're just so fucking frustrating it's incredible.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Gawd give me strength


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I mean I am happy we are fourth still but fuck me watching us defend makes me feel like headbutting a wall non-stop.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Very entertaining game from Liverpool as per usual.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Chelsea, you just got BIG SAMMED :brodgers :jet


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Maybe one day our manager will realise we can play with more than 3 attack minded players when we are dominating the ball. Maybe.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Superb start, Arnautovic has already put us 1-0 down away to West Ham. :sadbecky


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Arnie has really become rejuvenated under Moyes, not something I was expecting.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

That's a much needed win this afternoon at London Stadium. Just hope we don't get tanked at home to Manchester City now midweek.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Man City have been unreal this season :O


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

:jet


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

We won a game, what a time to be alive :trips8

The fisting City are about to give us is gonna be biblical :banderas

If we keep it in single digits I'm claiming the moral victory right now. The FA need to start handing out like 0.5 points to teams that concede less than four goals against City imo


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

We should've easily won that.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Never seen a top team look so sloppy. We should be 4-1 ahead instead of 2-2 but our passing bar Lukaku has been awful. Don't even mention the finishing of the team. Awful, Rashford should have finished that chance. Or at least try and shoot for fuck sake. Ronaldo, Messi, even Victor Anichibe would have shot and scored. Rashford needs to be either a striker or a winger, he can't do both because it'll do nothing for his career. He needs to be told off for these mistakes, it seems Jose is letting him off.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

SANTA IS A BALD COWARD said:


> The fisting City are about to give us is gonna be biblical :banderas


If we can keep it under 3 then I'll be satisfied. :hmm


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That is the most infuriating game of football I’ve ever watch. One big fucking troll effort.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:lol :lol :lol Harry Maguire you beautiful man.

Man Utd paid the price for being wasteful, when Amartey got sent off I thought we fucked it; however the last five mins despite us being down to ten men, United sat back and invited us on, their own fault. Great cross from Albrighton for the goal.

That game though made me go through the motions, going mad at Jon Moss then a few minutes later I'm going mad in celebration and jumping on people's seats.

That feels like a win, get in!


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

HOW IN THE FUCK have we spent yet not bolstered our defence properly?

No injury excuses, this is fucking shit

Clueless going forward..Martial & Rash (when he came on) have gotten a pass far too much, both were dogshit

I'll work overtime & save my money to buy out Lingard's contract, fuck that guy

Mata's goals covered up his shit performance too

Lukaku did fuck all as usual & yes he barely got service before someone mentions that

Defence again was SHOCKING.. THREE MEN at the back & all stood there, including that cripple Smalling who should've just fucked off the pitch when he went down anyway

Last minute equaliser to fucking ten men Leicester after sitting back, fuck off that's a shambles


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:hkane

Fair play. Had a fantastic year.

Man City have only lost 2 PL games this whole year :mj2

Pleased for :rafa to get a win today too.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

My wonderful half way/Xmas TOTS

De Gea 
Azpi
Tarkowski
Otamendi
Delph
Fernandinho
De Bruyne
Silva
Salah
Kane
Sterling

Nearly had Young and/or Valencia in. Otherwise it picks itself


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Found this an utterly compelling watch. It was great to see him so open about a lot of things in this and of course the Hillsborough portion esp was very emotional.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

It should be a comfortable win tonight again a very poor Swansea team. Of course they could have one of those "Oh the manager has gone now so maybe we can give a shit and defend for a day" and we can have one of our "Attack attack attack......fail to break down a defence days"

:klopp

I fully expect a good win though. We could do with stringing a few wins together now after some very frustrating draws and too many dropped points. Plus there has to come a time where these sorts of games should be a forgone conclusion for us.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I wasn't surprised (again) by the Leicteser/United result, especially to hear United invited pressure on themselves in the dying minutes. I know we had chances to put Leictesr away, especially after they went down to 10 men and it really should have ended 4-1 or 5-1 but to invite pressure like that from 10-man Leicester is embarrassing. However, it's not at all surprising as this team has done that in a few games now this season, taken the very negative approach when really they should be trying to kill the game. Credit to Leicester though, they showed a lot of fighting spirit throughout the game. The defence hasn't been that solid recently and needs to improve, with Smalling possibly out hopefully someone like Axel gets given a chance as he's a very bright prospect.

Burnley have done very well so far this season but United should be picking up the 3 points here. The consensus amongst United fans (in general) is they haven't been impressed with the attacking football as well as performances from certain players so hopefully today they actually show some fight, play well and are much more clinical with their chances. It would be nice to see Lukaku start going on a goalscoring run as he's actually starting to work hard in the last few matches and he needs to get that confidence back that he had at the beginning of the season. Hopefully we see a few goals but I think it might be a pretty tight game, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bonzo said:


> It should be a comfortable win tonight again a very poor Swansea team. Of course they could have one of those "Oh the manager has gone now so maybe we can give a shit and defend for a day" and we can have one of our "Attack attack attack......fail to break down a defence days"
> 
> :klopp
> 
> I fully expect a good win though. We could do with stringing a few wins together now after some very frustrating draws and too many dropped points. Plus there has to come a time where these sorts of games should be a forgone conclusion for us.


Perhaps :mane might show up this evening? He's been quite poor this season imo. Wouldn't be surprised to see :salah bag another goal or three against Swansea - really can't believe Chelsea didn't give him more of an opportunity before selling him to Roma.

As a neutral who'll be watching it on TV, I'm hoping it'll be an entertaining game because after all, I missed the Arsenal/Liverpool game on Friday night. :sadbecky


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Punkamaniac said:


> Perhaps :mane might show up this evening? He's been quite poor this season imo. Wouldn't be surprised to see :salah bag another goal or three against Swansea - really can't believe Chelsea didn't give him more of an opportunity before selling him to Roma.
> 
> As a neutral who'll be watching it on TV, I'm hoping it'll be an entertaining game because after all, I missed the Arsenal/Liverpool game on Friday night. :sadbecky


Yeah :mane 's form is worrying and I'm reluctant to just say drop him because of his obvious talent, but maybe a rest could be the right thing. He was our best player last season and we wern't the same team without him. Just need to find a way for him to get back to his best.

Until then, :salah and :coutinho are bringing the goods at least.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Burnley 2-0 up.

We're fucked.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hate this entire squad



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Why would you play bakayoko and kante in a 3-5-2(or 3-5-1-1) vs a garbage brighton team that just wants to park the bus ?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Lingard!!!!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Said at HT watch them go and nick a point :armfold Credit to Burnley though.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lingard statistically better than hazard in the league this season :bosque

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*We've been poor all month and consistently terrible attacking and defending crosses all season. Which for a Mourinho team with the height we have isn't good enough. It's a wonder we haven't dropped more points lately but barring a collapse we'll finish 2nd or 3rd now so I really don't care about league games now. All in in the Champions League now before we inevitably draw City in the Semi's. Had more than enough legit chances to win today though whereas they had 2 chances and converted both. 

Me and my good buddy Donnacha feeling very proud leading the Harry Kane bandwagon along with Tim into world domination. £50m would have been a bargain Andre :darryl *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Why would you play bakayoko and kante in a 3-5-2(or 3-5-1-1) vs a garbage brighton team that just wants to park the bus ?


It really is scandalous now.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp2

:coutinho

:firmino

Just the win and scoreline we should have got. Great to see Trent get a goal at the kop end too. Game was flat, esp in the first half, but Swansea obviously offered pretty much nothing and were there for the taking. It's nice to get the job done in a fashion we should be doing by now.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Nothing much to say on Leicester other than we're always usually shit on Boxing Day.

Liverpool on Saturday, I'm scared, if they don't score more than three I'll be happy.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> Nothing much to say on Leicester other than we're always usually shit on Boxing Day.
> 
> Liverpool on Saturday, I'm scared, if they don't score more than three I'll be happy.


Just park the bus and you should be fine barring a CoutinGOAT worldie. 

Swansea are awful opposition but I marked out for the TRENT goal. :mark: Absolutely thrilled for him and it was such a good first touch and finish too. 

Coutinho was sensational as usual, Firmino could've had a hat trick, and nice to see Ox chip in a goal as well.  He definitely offers a lot more than Wijnaldum who frankly isn't good enough to play for us and never seems to have any ideas when he goes forward and frequently loses the ball.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> Just park the bus and you should be fine barring a CoutinGOAT worldie.
> 
> Swansea are awful opposition but I marked out for the TRENT goal. :mark: Absolutely thrilled for him and it was such a good first touch and finish too.
> 
> Coutinho was sensational as usual, Firmino could've had a hat trick, and nice to see Ox chip in a goal as well.  He definitely offers a lot more than Wijnaldum who frankly isn't good enough to play for us and never seems to have any ideas when he goes forward and frequently loses the ball.


We don't do parking the bus, we have enough to trouble Liverpool's defence but then again your defence hasn't been too bad recently. You should break us down somehow, we love conceding from set pieces and your movement should trouble us.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

little horses united.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## BlindBattler94 (Oct 3, 2017)

Its been tough being a Red Devils fan these last couple of weeks. They're looking quite uninspired. Miki and Rashford are stinking up the joint, and Lukaku needs to just stay out of the box when defending corners.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Wish Firmino was more consistent, but at the same time, he fits in perfectly in the system Klopp plays and he's an excellent player who works hard. We still need a proper goalscoring striker too though IMO if we are ever to get closer to the top.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Another sensational :coutinho performance then, I wonder what the prince who was promised has to say :hmm:

Paulinho: "I advise you [Coutinho] to be calm, to leave anxiety aside. I also went through that moment when I was in China. Keep calm and get it right. You have to think about the decision you are going to make."
Paulinho: "What I think is that if you have the opportunity to come here, you won't regret it."
Paulinho: "He has a way of playing that everyone observes, both in Liverpool and Brazil. He is a very fast player, very agile, with a unique technique, which gives many options for those who play in the center of the field."
Paulinho: "He provides many pass options and also looks for free spaces to place the ball and go to goal. His high quality and technique are the factors that makes the difference."
Paulinho: "With the national team, he can play in two or three positions and I think that will also help the coach and players. Now, I just have to encourage it so the transfer can happen."
Paulinho: "He knows a lot about the city since he played for Espanyol. I've talked about the facilities, the training, and the group with him. I also mentioned the way the group first met me which was spectacular."
Paulinho: "I make jokes about how people are already looking for a house for him to live in. I've been giving him the basic information and the most important information for him and his family, because maybe the time he lived here, he didn't know the city well."
Paulinho: "Coutinho knows that Barcelona is a very good city that offers everything for him and his family."
Paulinho: "Coutinho knows that there are great players, like Suárez, whom he met at Liverpool, waiting for him; he gets along very well with him. He's a person who always tries to help."
Paulinho: "Now we have to wait until the transfer can be made in January for him to come here."

au


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Pls not in Jan :klopp


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Firmino is one of our most consistent players :mj

I think it has come to the stage where I would gladly give my life if I could drag FC Barcelona down to hell with me. Honestly, most detestable fucking club there has ever been


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I guess I just mean in terms of goals over a season more than anything  We've luckily got :salah firing in goals atm but I still maintain it'd be ideal to have a 20 goal striker too.

Not knocking Firmino either as he's class and is very important to our play no doubt.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Barca can't afford what it would cost to get him out of Liverpool. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

All factors considered, they could easily afford Griezmann and Coutinho in the summer if they so wished. They have a lot of extra revenue coming in from sponsorship deals as well as basically half the Neymar money left (probably a ton of money saved from his wages etc also) and a large chunk of last seasons transfer budget that also went unused, plus whatever the coming summers budget is, as well as player sales. The question is do they sign anyone else - i.e. Arthur and Yerry Mina (both seem likely).

Regardless of the Paulinho quote, and the Pearce article I posted a couple of weeks ago, and Bartomeu saying an attacking signing is coming in January, I would be amazed if Liverpool sell before the summer.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Considering the stance we took in the summer, unless the fee is suddenly so astronomical that the board decide they can't refuse, I do doubt we'd let him go until the summer. Where him leaving is pretty much a forgone conclusion unfortunatly :mj2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Coutinho is going no where in January.



Bonzo said:


> I guess I just mean in terms of goals over a season more than anything  We've luckily got :salah firing in goals atm but I still maintain *it'd be ideal to have a 20 goal striker too.*
> 
> Not knocking Firmino either as he's class and is very important to our play no doubt.


Firmino is halfway there at the halfway point.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Joel said:


> Coutinho is going no where in January.
> 
> 
> Firmino is halfway there at the halfway point.


Oh he's got 10 league goals now  Didn't realise lol.

I don't want to lose Firmino as he is suited for us atm and he's a quality player. I just think to fully achieve our goals, in addition to our obvious weaknesses in defence and midfield, a natural goalscorer could also be needed too IMO.

But I'm a fan of :firmino


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ok, I bent the truth a bit; he has 9 goals at 20 games, so it's one less than halfway, with one more game over the halfway point, but we can allow that :side:

I don't think scoring goals are Liverpool's problem. They are getting plenty from the three keys attackers. I think if you replace Firmino with more of an out and out striker, you don't gain much, as Firmino plays the Klopp system perfectly and links up well with all your other attackers and midfielders.

You've dropped a few points where you have scored like a lot of goals, so the problem has always been what is obvious - the defenders and the goalkeeper. Not just individually, but the whole defensive system needs a look at.

You could do with a different style striker though, for games where you are struggling to break through the middle. Maybe a big lump to just launch it to in the last 10 minutes. Perhaps a fw natural wingers too, to stretch the game, as Mane on the left, Salah on the right are going to naturally come inside, narrowing the space in which you have available. 

But if you had a fully fit Sturridge for the whole season, who clearly would guarantee around 20 goals a season, I still think playing Firmino up top is the better option.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah some very good points there. It's more frustratingas we have one in :sturridge but we all know the issues there unfortunatly :mj2

Having a more natural goalscorer can't legislate for us being 3-0/2-0 up and going onto throw the game away :MAD

As you say, GK/DF should be our primary concern for the moment. Plus a closer look at our CM options too.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Virgil to pool for 75 million apparently 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cliffy said:


> Virgil to pool for 75 million apparently
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Just read that myself too. Jim White re-tweeted it as well.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946063322654367750


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Cliffy said:


> Virgil to pool for 75 million apparently
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Amazing work from Saints, if they drove the price that high :clap:clap


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:done

Pleased with a CB at least and hopefully he can recapture his early Saints form with us.

That price though 

:done

Wow.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Crazy price. I'm sure we could have found similar level players for less but I'll take it. Np pressure Virgil.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

See @Seb Liverpool still had the money for Keita and Van Dijk even after buying Salah :evil


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

75 mill for Van Dijk :lol

He looked fucking terrible against Leicester the other week, on his day he is class though, 40-50 mill at best.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

That sort of money is chump-change in this day and age and anyone laughing at it is a chump


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

van Dijk has looked trash this season, but you have to understand that he has been totally coasting it as he had no desire to play for Southamptoon anymore. I thought he looked very up and down in his first season at Southampton, but he looked great in the second season before he got that long injury.

Of course he is overpriced, but Premier League teams get overcharged by everyone these days. There's a price for other European clubs (reasonable) and another for Premier League clubs. That's just the way of the game today.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> See @Seb Liverpool still had the money for Keita and Van Dijk even after buying Salah :evil


They're just spending the Coutinho money early :mj

That fee is mental, plenty of better defenders out there. At least it's a much needed upgrade.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946082493635084289


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Props to southampton for selling WAY above the player value.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946082493635084289


Looks like he got a large boys shirt for Christmas.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Carragher's commented:



> "People will look at the transfer fee. It’s normally strikers going for that type of figure. But as with any transfer fee, if he performs well and does his job it will be worth it."
> 
> "Rio Ferdinand went to Manchester United for just over £30m, but he repaid that. He was Manchester United’s top centre-back, won trophies and was there for 10 years. That’s what Van Dijk has to do; take Liverpool to trophies and be their main, number one centre-back for the next decade or so."
> 
> ...


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Firmino has been great for us and plays a role that's more about supporting our other pacier attackers than grabbing goals for himself. Still does very well on the score sheet though. 

Pleased to have signed Van Dijk, he should be much more motivated playing for us rather than Southampton where he didn't want to be. Hopefully this means I'll never again have to see Dejan Lovren start a match of consequence. Klavan is better than him.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Yep I'd say Klavan has been better than Lovren. Especially recently, Klavan's reading of the game has been so much better. Van Dijk/Matip first choice, Klavan and then Lovren imo.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

That's how bad Lovren has been when we're praising Klavan over anyone.

It's true though. Klavan, who still doesn't have the quality to be in our squad long term, has been solid over the last month or so.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Joel said:


> Ok, I bent the truth a bit; he has 9 goals at 20 games, so it's one less than halfway, with one more game over the halfway point, but we can allow that :side:
> 
> I don't think scoring goals are Liverpool's problem. They are getting plenty from the three keys attackers. I think if you replace Firmino with more of an out and out striker, you don't gain much, as Firmino plays the Klopp system perfectly and links up well with all your other attackers and midfielders.
> 
> ...


*Firmino or the lack of a different option at the #9 position isn't the problem. Firmino is just fine in the air if you wwmt him on the end of crosses. The problem is the people being relied on to deliver said crosses. It's never a case of great service but nobody to convert inside the box. The service against a deep defence just doesn't come because the likes of Henderson, Wijnaldum, Ox, Can, Gomez and Moreno can't provide good enough service to unlock a deep defence. 

Van Dijk won't make any difference to their problems. Great defences aren't about individuals. They're about defending as a unit which they aren't capable of doing under Klopp. Just look at Burnley. Should it reduce the number of individual errors? Yes but I bet he still makes them. Spending £200m on a new back five isn't the solution. Great defences are formed on the training pitch not in the transfer market and Klopp is totally clueless how to do that. *


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I think you'll find that we give up very few chances thanks to the way in which we play and concede most of our gols through individual errors :mj


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Which come from poor positioning because Klopp can't set them up properly. Ergo, I am right. 

What they really need is a John Terry type CB who can man manage the back 4 on the pitch. *


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

No, I'M right

Q.E.D


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm very glad we didn't buy Virgil van Dijk. I watch him play on the Dutch team all the time and he is less than impressive in most of his international appearances. A lack of effort is a recurrence. Barely watched him play with Southampton though.

I rate Stones and Otamendi way more highly. I'd rather get a cheaper replacement CB. Sure van Dijk kind've moulds Kompany but I still have faith that he can one day have a strong, healthy season once he retires from International football. I think he's earned that faith from all City fans. £75m is a ridiculous price and I gasped when I saw the headline. Dodged a bullet there. I hope he succeeds with Liverpool though. They need a defender to step up and show some leadership in that squad. I think he'll show his effectiveness in his 2nd season with the club but he'll never show his worth.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

As good as Van Dijk is, he is not a leader. He can't help set up a back four, especially at set pieces and he would have to do it without Klopp, who hasn't got a clue. He is a good tackler and pretty good on the ball but I'm not sure if he is good enough to counteract the very inconsistent goalkeeping, a poor Lovren next to him and the full backs, who seem to change every week. Van Dijk is not the centre back that can keep a clean sheet on his own, that's what Liverpool need. Now, I'm not saying that he is a bad signing, he is a very good singing but the price I'm afraid is not going to help, expectations and the lack of help from his team will affect how well Van Dijk will perform. 


For £75 Million, I would expect a world class centre back or at least someone on that level, such as Varane, Laporte etc. But at the age and level of skill VVD possesses, he is £30-40 Million max. Just my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

seabs said:


> *
> What they really need is a John Terry type CB who can man manage the back 4 on the pitch. *


And their wives off the pitch


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

STUNNER said:


> I'm very glad we didn't buy Virgil van Dijk. I watch him play on the Dutch team all the time and he is less than impressive in most of his international appearances. A lack of effort is a recurrence. Barely watched him play with Southampton though.


For 75 million they could have probably got both de Vrij and de Ligt :done


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

seabs said:


> *Firmino or the lack of a different option at the #9 position isn't the problem. Firmino is just fine in the air if you wwmt him on the end of crosses. The problem is the people being relied on to deliver said crosses. It's never a case of great service but nobody to convert inside the box. The service against a deep defence just doesn't come because the likes of Henderson, Wijnaldum, Ox, Can, Gomez and Moreno can't provide good enough service to unlock a deep defence. *


*

Firmino isn't an out and out striker. He misses more than he scores and spends more time tackling back than in the box. Suarez would score 40 goals a season in this current Liverpool setup.




Van Dijk won't make any difference to their problems. Great defences aren't about individuals. They're about defending as a unit which they aren't capable of doing under Klopp. Just look at Burnley. Should it reduce the number of individual errors? Yes but I bet he still makes them. Spending £200m on a new back five isn't the solution. Great defences are formed on the training pitch not in the transfer market and Klopp is totally clueless how to do that.

Click to expand...

*I don't think VVD will make a huge difference because they still need a keeper, another centreback, defensive midfielder but obviously pep disagrees considering he has spent more than 200 million on new back five and goalkeeper for city since arriving. He wasn't willing to try to work on a system with bravo or Hart, he tossed them aside and got in someone better.

Klopp had Dortmund decent defensively so obviously he knows something about organising defenses. On the other hand he has been far too loyal to players like Moreno, Lovern and Mignolet (players he didn't sign) who are clearly not good enough at this level. Outside plenty saves Mignolets shots to saves ratio is one of the worst in the league.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if you can spend the money then spend it. far better to get the guy you want than see him potentially become a star somewhere else.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kiz said:


> if you can spend the money then spend it. far better to get the guy you want than see him potentially become a star somewhere else.


Exactly. Klopp spent a long time tapping him up, showing exactly how he specifically would work into the system and refused to sign other CBs as he only wanted him. If you put all that work in and be that stubborn then you gotta see it through.


----------



## KZA (Aug 2, 2017)

Harry Kane is my dad


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Ah lovely, Danny Simpson out for 4-5 weeks, no recognised RB going into Saturday, Liverpool should have a field day down our right side.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

They probably were going to anyway, mate.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Carvahal the new Swansea boss.

kay


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Because, of course, to stay up in the Premier League, you hire a manager that was recently sacked from a Championship club.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Skyboxing Day said:


> Because, of course, to stay up in the Premier League, you hire a manager that was recently sacked from a Championship club.


That strategy worked for them last season :brodgers


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

When did City buy the Uraguian team, totally missed that. I knew the belgian one was on the books... damn


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Hopefully United turn up today and show some fight from the onset after the slow and woeful first half performance against Burnley, a game we should be realistically winning. I did mention in my prior post that it would be a tight game between United and Burnley based on the recent United performances and you could just see it was bound to happen. It has been a bad week for United, knocked out of the League Cup and dropping 2 points to Leicester (which we definitely should have won) and to Burnley at home.

Now comes Southampton, who haven't been good and are in poor form. You have Long on a very long goal drought and the team are conceding goals. This would be the perfect opportunity for United to notch up their goal difference, get Lukaku back amongst the goals and pick up 3 points in a hopefully comfortable performance. I'd be very surprised if that happens but that's the pessimistic in me talking at the moment based on our recent dour performances. The players need to show something today, when you put on that shirt you give your all and some players aren't pulling their weight. Mourinho got it right with his substitutions in the Burnley game but he needs to get his team selection right today (it would be nice to see Rashford given a chance up front and rest Lukaku but that isn't happening) and we can't have any negativity in our play. Move the ball quick, keep up the tempo and supply Lukaku instead of hoofing it aimlessly. We showed some good football against West Brom and Leicester in patches but we need to do this consistently throughout 90 minutes.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Southampton will get a result. We’re fucked.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:salah

what a guy


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:salah

:banderas

What. A. Fucking. Signing.

Dominated Leicester throughout and should have won more comfortably, but at least we didn't succumb to a second mistake and kept the lead. 3 points going into the Cup game with Everton and a tricky trip to Burnley next was needed.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm never watching this United team again whilst sober.

Fucking awful:hoganutd

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Not even surprised, I stated in my prior post _"This would be the perfect opportunity for United to notch up their goal difference, get Lukaku back amongst the goals and pick up 3 points in a hopefully comfortable performance. I'd be very surprised if that happens but that's the pessimistic in me talking at the moment"_. None of that happened! In fact, the complete opposite happened. Looks like I was right to be pessimistic, the writing has been on the wall for a while now and it's a disgrace to watch. The players don't look up for it, there's no leadership on the pitch, Mourinho continues to put players out of position (just like LVG) after stating he didn't want to do that as it unbalances the squad, no fluidity or creativity on the pitch, no movement up top, all players look uninspired and Mourinho looks like he doesn't give a fuck. It's unbelievable what a difference 4 months makes - Mourinho looked up for it, smart suit and like he had his swagger back but now, he looks miserable, isn't motivating the squad and has turned back into EMO Mourinho.

It really is sad to see, this United team couldn't put a goal past a poor Southampton team. Spurs thrashed this lot a few days ago! Embarrassing! I'm so sick at seeing a #10 occupying the wing positions, it just doesn't work as there's hardly any width (apart from the fullbacks) as the #10 is always cutting inside and the attack leads to nothing. The Matic/Pogba partnership isn't working and with Pogba taking a deeper role, that isn't helping matters especially as he's our most creative outlet. Push him forward! Also, why were we constantly crossing the ball to someone like Rashford? Lukaku wasn't on the pitch, that game plan isn't going to work! Mkhitaryan looks all but gone, I like the guy but he's so devoid of confidence now and I can honestly see him leaving in January, just doesn't look up to the task. So many problems with this team; players underperforming and showing no fighting spirit, Mourinho not motivating the players, the tactics, the starting line-up, the lack of rotation (players looking exhausted), the injuries, etc. I can go on and on but I'd be repeating myself. It really is having that feeling of LVG 2015/2016. I hope this is a blip but this has been going on for a while now as other teams have faced this Christmas congestion and have done fine.

We really need to invest in January, this team needs a lift as right now it looks all doom and gloom. We're definitely the worst team to watch in the top 6 (which to be honest has been the norm for the past few seasons) and with this being Mourinho's second season, the money spent and the players brought in, it's not good enough! Some players need to be moved on as I've stated before but it's obvious we need a spark in attack, a winger to give us that little bit more down the flank instead of playing a #10 out of position there that keeps cutting inside. I'm sure this will benefit Lukaku a hell of a lot more. It's just sad watching this team yet again not challenging for the title when in reality, they should be and yet again, the team takes a huge dip in form playing some really awful football. I dread the Everton game, I really do.

I see some United fans calling in and writing on forums that Mourinho needs to go. I don't think I'm quite there yet and I'm willing to give him more time to see if the old Mourinho is in there ready for the battle but right now, he doesn't look like he wants to be here and if he doesn't, then move him on. I really hope something changes and fingers crossed for a positive January.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Maybe if United had spent another 200 million, they would have scored at home against Southampton :jose


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

PARAGRAPHS

:salah

Easily the signing of the season thus far. Such a different player to the one Chelsea had a few seasons back. 

Like Brock said we really should have won that match more comfortably but i'm glad we didn't give the game away in the dying seconds like we have done in many other games this year.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

The less said about United the better, my blood pressure is already through the roof after today


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

We’re so bad right now it’s ridiculous. The attacking players just aren’t good enough. When you’re relying on Lingard for goals you know everything is fucked.

I like Mourinho but he has to be held accountable for this shit. How he thought that £75m anti-footballer would solve our attacking problems I will never know. People can talk about Pep vs Jose all day, the reality is our side is fillled with mediocrity. I’d be all for replacing everyone not named De Gea and Pogba. Trash team.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

If that rubber-nosed alcoholic Ferguson had Mourinho disposed of Pacho Herrera style this never would've happened. I should be advising people for literal cash money. I'd have won the Super Bowl by now. Shambles of a club. Fuck them. 

Salah is outrageous. I feel like I might be jumping the gun because I haven't paid a ton of attention this season and I'm absolutely guttered and that, but the goal haul doesn't seem like it'll be anomalous (for his Liverpool career) considering his movement is off the charts great. And that team is built for his skill set. It's sustainable, basically. The Brexit das probably hate him as well so fair play and that.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

lol city dropped points what a trashcan team


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Jose has done well with the squad we have but he needs to get rid of the players who aren't performing.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

With no goals scored in the last two home games against Manchester City and Brighton, we *need* to ideally pick up a result at Stoke this afternoon.

Then we *need* to make QUALITY signings in this transfer window, unfortunately that won't happen :sadbecky so we're pretty screwed at the bottom and an immediate return to the Championship is likely.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Give Rafa some funds and you'll survive. Won't happen though and wouldn't suprise me if he eventually walks because of tightass Ashley. 

:salah injured :mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Race against time to be fit for the City game :mj2


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Kenny said:


> :salah injured :mj2


:sad:

Hopefully Mane turns into a beast once again whilst Salah is out. I expect quite a few changes for the game against Burnley. Would love to see Lallana start and maybe Solanke up top because Firmino might need a rest. Expecting a tough game considering Burnley are pretty sound defensively.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

It'll certainly be a tricky game today. Burnley are very well organised and are having a fine season. Plus we do have a habit of struggling against them. Line up should be interesting with Everton on Friday.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Burnley is always a tough game. Memories of that game where we had 80% possession and lost 2-0 :mj2

I'm staying awake again. Hope to see a good match and 3 points.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Kenny said:


> Give Rafa some funds and you'll survive. Won't happen though and wouldn't suprise me if he eventually walks because of tightass Ashley.


He'll more than likely be getting no funds for this transfer window. :sadbecky

But see, the squad we have isn't terrible but can easily be improved though, like we're lacking a prolific goalscorer which is something both Dwight Gayle and Joselu aren't and Mitro is injured at the moment - the midfield is decent enough, as is, surprisingly, the defence.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Would you like Ings or Sturridge :usangle


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Coutinho not even on the bench. Oh no.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:KLOPP

Good to see :mane get on the scoresheet again. Thought it was going to be another frustrating draw but it's a much welcomed win.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Burnley played really well and could've had a couple but we showed great character and determination to get the late winner. So chuffed with that!

RAGNAR KLAVAN~!


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Punkamaniac said:


> With no goals scored in the last two home games against Manchester City and Brighton, we *need* to ideally pick up a result at Stoke this afternoon.


And we won. :yay Our first win at Stoke since I believe the time Demba Ba bagged a hat trick on Haloween night years ago.




Kenny said:


> Would you like Ings or Sturridge :usangle


Beggers can't be choosers man. :beckylol


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

Not the most prolific game you'll ever see, but I'm happy that we bagged the 3 points today, especially picking up our second straight away win in a row. Given the chance, I'd take 17th & PL survival now if it meant avoiding relegation. Good assist & touch by Perez for the goal. Onwards and upwards, and up next, Luton in the FA Cup, followed by Swansea at home. A win vs. Swansea, and we'll have hopefully created a sizable gap between us & the relegation spots.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Stoke lose again today. Hughes must be right on the verge of going tonight.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Always liked that Klavan lad :side:

Glad we managed to grind out the 3 points in the end. When Burnley scored I was certain it was gonna be one of those days. 

Can’t wait to see VVD get involved with the team now.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Coutinho should absolutely be in this.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

ogba


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Solid win in the end after a terribly boring first half.

Two really good finishes from Mahrez and Slimani, Albrighton with another assist he deserves an England call up, Silva made the best cameo appearance ever.

As for Huddersfield, they're nothing away from home.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Mane stepping up as the only attacker worth his salt in the side roud

Lovren bailing us out in his last ever match in a Liverpool shirt roud


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Jose and scholes at war :hoganutd 

:smugjose

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

It was nice to see the United players react after the past few abysmal performances. The second half, especially from minute 45 to minute 70 was some of the best football we've played this season courtesy of Pogba, Martial, Lingard and Mata causing the Everton backline all sorts of problems with their movement and link-up play. Instead of aimlessly hoofing the ball to Lukaku (which doesn't benefit his game anyway) the players made sure to move the ball along the ground, taking less touches and then immediately moving or interchanging their position or swapping with another player, which the Everton defenders didn't know what to do. Case in point was down the left wing, where we were most dangerous and created our best opportunities. It was a delight to watch the likes of Martial, Pogba and Lingard come short to retrieve the ball from someone like Shaw and then move in triangles and move the ball quickly with one touches and opening up space down the flank, Holgate and Vlasic didn't know which man to follow and in the end they needed an extra man to come and aid them, which didn't help all that much.

The problem with our play in the past was it didn't seem we had an identity recently. It just seemed to be play slow and be patient, knock the ball sideways and cross in or hoof the ball up the pitch and when that didn't work we had to hope Pogba or Mata can create a piece of magic. That and there was such a lack of movement and awareness from our players. Here, the players showed some good chemistry and the quick passes worked, especially in the second half. The first half I thought we did okay, nothing special and we created some decent half-chances. Second half though, the players upped their game and could have been 3-0 up in the opening 10 minutes of the second half. So many golden opportunities with either the post saving them, Pickford make a good save or the ball just missing that final knock in. Our 2 goals came with a bit of fortune, with Rooney giving the ball away carelessly for us to counter attack, with Pogba gaining a good assist and Martial passing the ball into the net, which was a lovely finish. Second goal again came from a very poor throwing from Holgate, which Shaw intercepted with ease, to allow Pogba to find Lionel Jesse who went on his trademark run, using Rashford's run down the left to cut inside (with Keane not getting his foot to the ball and Williams just sticking a leg out) and smash the ball in with a gorgeous shot. He's on fire at the moment and is now in double digits. There's a reason he's keeping Mkhitaryan out of the team (also Mkhi has been on a very poor run and has shown nothing), he's making that attacking midfield role his own and his movement is so good. Hope this good form continues.

Our back 4 were comfortable all game and everyone was pretty much a 7/10 or more for me. Thought Herrera had one of his better games, he pressed throughout and helped out defensively and also found some nice passes, which unfortunately didn't lead to a goal. I'm also liking Pogba in the left midfield role as a 3, it really suits his game rather that sitting deep alongside Matic. Hopefully Mourinho keeps using this formation from now on as the 4-2-3-1 hasn't really worked for us all season.

I also thought Allardyce was spot on with his analysis after the game, it's blatantly obvious Everton need more firepower up top and as I mentioned prior, Everton did give the ball away sloppily twice and defended poorly for our 2 goals. Still, United were the better team and it was nice to see us gain the comfortable win. Onto Derby in the FA Cup!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

West brom are going down if they don't get a striker and some creative midfielders in in January. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Scholes and the Daily Mail can both get fucked. LOL at the Telegraph and Mourinho just destroying these garbage stories. Mourinho will not walk away yet and we're hardly going to sack him when we're finally improving.

Get competent players to replace the corpses of Herrera and Mkhi in January we should have a good finish to the season.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Conte accusing mourinho of having dementia :smugjose 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Conte is losing his mind. He sees personal slights with everything Mourinho says. :lol

While he definitely will snipe at him occasionally he's no more special that Klopp or Pep to assume this is directed at him. Mourinho also acknowledged that he used to do it and said he's matured.

Another L for Conte.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

:mj4


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3

I think the last time I fist-pumped that furiously,


Spoiler: game of thrones



Jon Snow had just become King in the North


*SPOILER ALERT*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

£75m well spent :klopp2

Shit game, but fuck it; a derby win and we're through.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Jose bringing up conte and the match fixing :lmao

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

VVD!

Wasn't the best game but we got the job done again. 

Hoping Coutinho and Salah are playing against City.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Van Dijk was very good tonight, Really composed on the ball and seems to be the calming influence we need. Only 1 game in but he's already shown more quality than Lovren has all season.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949402930788098050
:smugjose


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:conte :conte :conte

:banderas :banderas :banderas

Calling the Crook out for what he is. Savage. TAKE THE L CONTE. TAKE IT. 

The most amazing thing is that he had just given the most respectful, mature answer to the question before lobbing that hand grenade at the end - So he was planning it whole way through that. :lmao

Glorious stuff.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Coutinho should absolutely be in this.


Sterling and Salah are more notable imo.

Not sure why Stones has been picked ahead of Otamendi, other than Stones being English. Personally, I don't see a huge distance between them but Otamendi has been around more this season and chipped in with a few goals.

Quite baffling why a squad with five Citeh players and two Chelsea ones would be managed by Conte.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949392620572340224


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Can't believe Firmino called Holgate a nig.

Heard Kenny Dalglish is printing the support for Firmino shirts as we speak.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Goku said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949392620572340224


Any xG stats for outfield players in this sort of format?



















I look at those graphs and go full ogba


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Well you can look at how similar those two charts are and consider that while one is apparently the best player in the world not named messi, the other is a barely adequate replacement for the injured :woah2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Glad we won but fuck me another racism issue on the cards :klopp

Won’t judge until it comes out what exactly happened but both players should face some form of disciplinary actions for what they did. Firmino for reacting in the way he did after the push and Holgate for losing his temper because he lost the ball and pushing Firmino directly into the fans (something that’s got lost in the midst of all this). Hopefully it’s all just a misunderstanding and Holgate just thought he heard something he didn’t


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Just realised that Leicester didn't have a single shot *on target* against Fleetwood. :wtf


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

One years worth of free pizza for the Fleetwood keeper for keeping that clean sheet :done


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

CGS said:


> Glad we won but fuck me another racism issue on the cards
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. If Firmino said that then he is bang out of order but Holgate should be punished for pushing him into he crowd as well.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Three goals in the space of nine minutes against Luton, it seems we've avoided a potential embarrassing home defeat.



Brock said:


> One years worth of free pizza for the Fleetwood keeper for keeping that clean sheet :done


I bet @The Fourth Wall wishes he was the Fleetwood 'keeper. He'd be in heaven.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

CGS said:


> Glad we won but fuck me another racism issue on the cards :klopp
> 
> Won’t judge until it comes out what exactly happened but both players should face some form of disciplinary actions for what they did. Firmino for reacting in the way he did after the push and Holgate for losing his temper because he lost the ball and pushing Firmino directly into the fans (something that’s got lost in the midst of all this). Hopefully it’s all just a misunderstanding and Holgate just thought he heard something he didn’t


It has taken some time but I am actually convinced that you are the biggest troll on the site after Wagg :kobe

Why in the name of gawd should Firmino be punished for getting mad that he was needlessly and dangerously pushed over the hoardings? You want him to simply smile and walk away? He is not a robot

Pretty sure the ref knows the N word and he was right there, literally inches away. There is no racism issue


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Stoke have sacked that bitter old bastard Hughes:dance

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Thought todays result might just be the final straw. It's been coming.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't think there's one person who is surprised Hughes got sacked, especially after poor form and then losing to a team third in League Two.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Salah Claus said:


> It has taken some time but I am actually convinced that you are the biggest troll on the site after Wagg :kobe
> 
> Why in the name of gawd should Firmino be punished for getting mad that he was needlessly and dangerously pushed over the hoardings? You want him to simply smile and walk away? He is not a robot
> 
> Pretty sure the ref knows the N word and he was right there, literally inches away. There is no racism issue


DA of all people calling me a troll because I don’t blindly defend my team when they get into shit :mj4

Firmino is allowed to be annoyed but he did still get in Holgates face and say some shit to him (apparently called him a son of a bitch and other stuff was seemingly said after that. Maybe not a racist remark but comments were made) so he’s not 100% innocent. Frankly Both should have at least got a yellow during the game if not a red. Call it harsh if you want but yeah :draper2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Unless he made a racist remark there was nothing wrong with what Firmino did. You would have to question his manhood if he just took that push and cowered like a little bitch.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Trust Liverpool fans to defend racist scum, would expect nothing else from them RATS who victimized Evra


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> Trust Liverpool fans to defend racist scum, would expect nothing else from them RATS who victimized Evra


Prove he said something racist.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

CGS said:


> DA of all people calling me a troll because I don’t blindly defend my team when they get into shit :mj4
> 
> Firmino is allowed to be annoyed but he did still get in Holgates face and say some shit to him (apparently called him a son of a bitch and other stuff was seemingly said after that. Maybe not a racist remark but comments were made) so he’s not 100% innocent. Frankly Both should have at least got a yellow during the game if not a red. Call it harsh if you want but yeah :draper2


I think it's about time you made your way to the Chess and/or Synchronized Swimming threads and stayed there if you think Firmino deserved a yellow for that, let alone a red


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Salah Claus said:


> I think it's about time you made your way to the Chess and/or Synchronized Swimming threads and stayed there if you think Firmino deserved a yellow for that, let alone a red


:mj4 

I’ll concede that a red may have been harsh but a yellow for both men would have been justified. Not gonna defend firmino just because I support Pool.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Are you saying he's a lying about being called an offensive term, because he is a black male? 

Wow, their vile RACIST hatred has spread from Liverpool Twitter to football threads on a wrestling forum.

I highly doubt, a young defenseless and visibly upset kid would tell a senior official and his senior peers he had just been called the n-word if it didn't happen. 

RATS


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> Are you saying he's a lying about being called an offensive term, because he is a black male?
> 
> Wow, their vile RACIST hatred has spread from Liverpool Twitter to football threads on a wrestling forum.
> 
> ...


Provide proof that he said this.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Provide evidence that he did not call him a racist term.

I know who I'd believe out of a shy young black male trying to get by in life over a RACIST THUG RAT from some tin shed in Brazil


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

AREN'T BOTH FIRMINO AND HOLGATE THE SAME COLOUR ANYWAY?????????????????????????????

And Holgate looks like someone who needs his bootlaces tied for him before every game, the thick cunt


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Reported for racism.

Just because his skin is darker than mine and yours does not make him a thick cunt.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> Reported for racism.
> 
> Just because his skin is darker than mine and yours does not make him a thick cunt.


What about that thick cunt dopey look on his face?

Fellas like Marty here are gonna influence this whole situation to a farce where it'll end up in some kangaroo court and Firmino will get 10 games when it is revealed that he only called Holgate a great dancer and said that he probably has a big cock too


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> Provide evidence that he did not call him a racist term.
> 
> I know who I'd believe out of a shy young black male trying to get by in life over a RACIST THUG RAT from some tin shed in Brazil


Cool you are being a trophy just double checking since you can provide any links or proof. Not even a statement from Holgate.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Would love to see them do this for Firmino


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Roy Mustang said:


> Cool you are being a trophy just double checking since you can provide any links or proof. *Not even a statement from Holgate*.


Guy can probably barely put a sentence together, nevermind a statement


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Roy Mustang said:


> Cool you are being a trophy just double checking since you can provide any links or proof. Not even a statement from Holgate.


There's no statement because this young innocent black male is RATTLED by some racist rats. He needs to compose himself and ensure he is safe from further abuse. 

I've never seen somebody get bullied the way he has from suffering from a racial attack.



Salah Claus said:


> What about that thick cunt dopey look on his face?
> 
> Fellas like Marty here are gonna influence this whole situation to a farce where it'll end up in some kangaroo court and Firmino will get 10 games when it is revealed that he only called Holgate a great dancer and said that he probably has a big cock too


Looks like Harvey Price learned to kick a ball.



Salah Claus said:


> Guy can probably barely put a sentence together, nevermind a statement


MODS????


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I hate to admit it, brothers...but he might not actually be better than Cannavaro.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Great results today for both Nottingham Forest and Newport County.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Baggies

:klopp2


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Away to either Norwich or Chelsea.


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

Norwich, or more likely than not, Chelsea. :Cry


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950819006960799745
:sodone


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lukaku to seek legal advice :banderas

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Not sure there's enough legal advice available to make him a good player.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Everton are so small time it's unreal.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Lacazette has looked so mediocre. Fekir was the real talent at Lyon - The fucking guy United and most other big clubs should be after.

Arsenal are hopeless in attack without Ozil and Sanchez.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

My multi for today :side:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951852793303916545
:xabi2 :smile2:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

what a beautiful man :xabi2


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Strange that Baros didn’t take it. A :hkane CM like Lampard would have stepped up like a man.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Baros outlasted everyone else in that team, he's the only one left from that Liverpool side that still plays professionally :coutinho


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Scott Carson? :brodgers 

I expect to see him in the PL next season


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Thought allardyce teams were supposed to be good at the back ? :lenny2

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Not a great result at home to Swansea this afternoon but I suppose whenever you fall behind a point is always better than none but with a trip (and perhaps a hiding) to Manchester City coming up next Saturday, well, I'd rather we got maximum points today.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Has to be one of the most underrated players of the season so far


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952261596960776193


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

As funny as that sounds ( :trips ), that's basically only two games that Lukaku actually played in, he suffered a concussion early in one and missed the other. But I'll let you have that one as you were due to make an appearance in this thread after a big win. This thread has sorely missed your countless Dembele and Alli gifs due to them being absolute wank this season.

WHERE ARE THE GIFS


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

> Big blow for #LFC. Van Dijk set to miss today's game v Man City......
> *James Pearce*


:klopp

Apparently a hamstring issue. Hope it's not too serious.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

CLASSIC FLOP


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> CLASSIC FLOP


But we got LOVREN.

In all honesty though, not expecting too much today. Coutinho is a big loss and VVD out doesn't help at all. Only chance is to outscore City (even though they have the best defensive record in the league argh.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Klopp may not be perfect but as things stand right now what a performance and going up to 3rd in the league with this win.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:KLOPP

:mane :salah :firmino

Great win and a much needed filip. Looked great on the counter and scored some excellent goals, esp Firmino. Always disappointing to concede three goals though but it's a fabulous 3 points still.

We need to FUCKING SORT OUT THESE LAST 10 MINUTES MELTDOWNS THOUGH. :armfold Jeez, can't keep handling this.

For now it's a welcomed 3 points and it's great to beat City.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Fuck me nearly had a fucking heartache. Great performance but fuck me we need to sort out defending out still. If we do maybe next year we can compete for the title


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

What a game lol, defences capitulating left right & centre :hogancity :hoganliv

Time to close the gap :hoganutd


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Mental game of football from a neutral's point of view.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Reminded me of those mental Liverpool/Newcastle games back in the day, more of that please :trips8 :loveit

As much as I dislike Liverpool and their weirdo fans Klopp has made them entertaining as hell watch I have to say :justsayin


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

What a game :banderas

And Liverpool won :banderas


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Klopp nailed this game, played us perfectly. Pressed everything, every 2nd ball had a red shirt on it. KDB didnt get space on the ball till 80mins, when subs and ****ed legs came into play.

The front 3 pressed Stones & Otamendi into too many mistakes. We missed a captain in the middle, completely lost heads for 10-15mins, and they ran riot. Great game! 

On't Tooon Game...


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

That's what you call heavy metal football, I guess. 

What a great result. Dissapointing to concede two goals in the last ten minutes but glad we held on. We really need VVD to lead that backline, so hopefully he's back ASAP. Offensively we were quite brilliant as the counter attacking fluidity was spot on between the front four (inc. OX). Who needs Coutinho. Some poor mistakes defensively from both sides were influential to some of the goals. 

What a brilliant game for the neutral fan.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

JESUS CHRIST JUST INJECT THIS KIND OF MADNESS DIRECTLY INTO MY VEINS wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 

I fucking adore crazy games like that and no team produces as many as Liverpool FC #blessed


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

When Klopp's game plan comes off, well damn, it's brilliant. If he found a way to work out the smaller teams, he'd probably be the best coach in the world.

I hate saying positive things on anything Liverpool, but there was a time in the game when they were pressing City tight in their half and the fans were making the loudest noise I think i've heard watching a football game on the TV. Goosebumps.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

So glad I woke up early on a Sunday to watch this one. :mark:

Our front 3 and OX all gol'ing. :KLOPP


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Pisses me off how afraid we were of City - They're vulnerable as fuck. The narrative that Stones has developed into some classy defender was written far too soon. Thought all along this would be their toughest fixture because if nothing else Klopp has balls - Also think they're getting fucked in the CL. Fair play to Liverpool - Most sides break against City mentally and that equaliser could have killed them but they kept pushing forward.

Top 4 race HEATING UP. It would be wise to beat Stoke tomorrow. Very wise.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

BAH GAWD THE STREAK IS OVER :Brock

Great game of football to what. So fucking grateful we didn’t go all typical Pool style in the final moments and managed to hold on for the win (hopefully that shit stops once VVD is more incorpated into the team and when Keita arrives) Hopefully we can push on from this.

CountinWHO :KLOPP


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Awesome game. Delighted we came out on top of that. So many fantatsic performances but special mention to Andy fucking Robertson. 8m from Hull I was disappointed but what a signing he has been, contributes so much in both directions. Scotland's finest.

Gary Nev trying to discredit Mane's thumping effort by saying he mishit it :tripsscust despite that I like Nev the PUNDIT.

Klopp with this belter

https://mobile.twitter.com/LFCGlobe/status/952619135678152704/video/1


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jaxx said:


> Awesome game. Delighted we came out on top of that. So many fantatsic performances but special mention to Andy fucking Robertson. 8m from Hull I was disappointed but what a signing he has been, contributes so much in both directions. Scotland's finest.
> 
> Gary Nev trying to discredit Mane's thumping effort by saying he mishit it :tripsscust despite that I like Nev the PUNDIT.
> 
> ...


:done x1000

"What the fuck was that" :klopp2 :lmao

That was the PL at it's finest mate. Despite us conceding goals in the final few minutes AGAIN!!! One of the most enjoyable games I've watched in a long ass time.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

if liverpool dont finish above chelsea and united im done with football


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Ironic that the vast majority of Arsenal fans and British TV pundits continue to fawn over the very average Jack Wilshere while nobody seems to mention the fact that the best central midfielder we had at the club (OX) is coming into great form in his favoured CM position at Liverpool. Had a feeling Klopp would get a lot more out of him than Wenger ever could, Thought he was outstanding today and helped over run City in the middle of the park with his energy and work rate.

Wilshere spends another 90 minutes doing absolutely nothing but lose possession and still gets his nuts sucked off every pundit. Beyond embarrassing now


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

loving all the HOT TAKES.

we're definitely the worst team to have a 15 point lead halfway through jan. everyone is crap. lost a game we always lose.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kizwell is CRACKING UP just like Pep and City.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

There have been hot takes? :rockwut

I feel as though some times Kiz searches for the opinions of crazy people on twitter who have like 10 followers and acts as if the people who actually matter share these views too

He is like Michael Jordan looking around for even the tiniest hint of criticism and blows it out of proportion for motivation


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wat


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I can see why Man City want Maguire from us, he's just a better version of John Stones.

As for the match yesterday, definitely the match of the season so far. Liverpool's pressing game was at it's best yesterday, Oxlade-Chamberlain and Robertson in particular were outstanding.

When on it this current Liverpool side is the most entertaining team in the League.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Amazing what may have our players not taken the piss and ruined Christmas. We''ll probably draw with Stoke tonight.

That was always City's toughest fixture - Stylistic nightmare for Pep. Every team that goes to Anfield and attacks gets destroyed. They're a dangerous side for anyone in the CL especially if VVD improves them. Just deadly when there's space for their attackers.

Mourinho was right to be negative against them. He was wrong to be so negative against City.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I was a bit worried about the Stoke game tonight since Hughes got the boot. Figured their club would have a better atmosphere, maybe players playing with more motivation knowing a new manager was coming in soon etc etc.

Then they announced Paul Lambert.

Cool.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Can't get Martin O'Neill, so go out and get a guy who once played under him

:cozy

Seriously tho; Paul Lambert kay


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Paul Lambert, what an uninspiring appointment :lol

Seriously, Stoke are down. I won't miss them in the Prem at all.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

Stoke has an atrocious away form. They lost 4 out of last 5 away matches and drew one against Huddersfield.
I don't see them having a slight chance today.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Flamyx said:


> Stoke has an atrocious away form. They lost 4 out of last 5 away matches and drew one against Huddersfield.
> I don't see them having a slight chance today.


Nailed on to be a draw.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

good call


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Paul Lambert was only appointed Stoke manager because LITERALLY no one else wanted the job. :beckylol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Pogba has been fucking amazing all season.

Scholes’ opportunistic snipes at him and the manager didn’t get nearly the ridicule they deserved.


----------



## Zerato (Jan 16, 2018)

Getting Sanchez could be the writing on the wall whether Jose will renew his contract or not. Also players of that caliber want to know who will be the manager of the team in the next few years before committing. There's a lot of things to take from a single signing.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:smugjose CONTRACT EXTENSION IMMINENT

:fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah


:garrett2 :garrett2 :garrett2


:swanson :swanson :swanson




:smugjose



Kiz said:


> loving all the HOT TAKES.
> 
> we're definitely the worst team to have a 15 point lead halfway through jan. everyone is crap. lost a game we always lose.


12 Points.

:jericho2


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Newcastle takeover plans are apparently off lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Poor :rafa up there :mj2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Jamaican said:


> Newcastle takeover plans are apparently off lol


Yep.

Greedy Ashley. He now needs to support Rafa, seeing as Benitez is still unsure what funds he has for this window.


----------



## Zerato (Jan 16, 2018)

Looking forward to True Geordie rants.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Jamaican said:


> Newcastle takeover plans are apparently off lol


:fuckyeah

:garrett2

DAY GETS BETTER AND BETTER

:smugjose


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

jose extension

ahlahkeee


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Brock said:


> Poor :rafa up there :mj2


Just hope Rafa doesn't end up resigning as manager although I doubt anyone would blame him.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Punkamaniac said:


> Just hope Rafa doesn't end up resigning as manager although I doubt anyone would blame him.


His hands seem so tied in terms of transfers, I can only imagine his frustration at it all.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

They were only praising VAR yesterday too..... :bosque


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

You see, I think the referee got the Willian decision correct. He was already on his way down before the contact iirc.

Two red cards for Chelsea though in extra time, filthy animals. :beckylol


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/954794536382992385


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

That's what oil money buys you.. :woywoah Talent in abundance.

Wasn't expecting anything from today's game. However, Murphy's goal was well taken, mistake or not. The lad did well to keep his composure & put it away.

We move on.. Burnley at home a week on Wednesday (excluding the Chelsea FA Cup game next weekend..), followed by Palace away. We still have Utd, Arsenal & Chelsea at home, as well as Spurs away. Hopefully we can do enough to survive the drop, but this could have been easily avoided if Ashley had decided to invest some money. However, his track record is notorious - that won't happen.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Solid 2-0 win against Watford, pretty physical match.

Maguire impressive again, made an outstanding block to deny Andre Gray a certain goal.

Wilf Ndidi was by far the best on the pitch today though, was everywhere and ran the midfield. I fear that the big teams will come in for him soon, Chelsea have already signed Kante and Drinkwater from us, they'll probably make Ndidi the third as a replacement for Bakayoko.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

A. Edwards said:


> That's what oil money buys you.. :woywoah Talent in abundance.
> 
> Wasn't expecting anything from today's game. However, *Murphy's *goal was well taken, mistake or not. The lad did well to keep his composure & put it away.
> 
> We move on.. Burnley at home a week on Wednesday (excluding the Chelsea FA Cup game next weekend..), followed by Palace away. We still have Utd, Arsenal & Chelsea at home, as well as Spurs away. Hopefully we can do enough to survive the drop, but this could have been easily avoided if Ashley had decided to invest some money. However, his track record is notorious - that won't happen.


Was really impressed with him, only up against Zinchenko mind, but big future for the lad i think.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm a fan of Mo Salah


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Watford :bunk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Brock said:


> Watford :bunk


1 win in 11
5 points off relegation 
A team in free fall
A manager who looked like he didn't want to be there

Away fans though yet again fail to see the bigger picture.

Watford's problem is that they'll appoint another random and more than likely get relegated anyway.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

They're 10th in the league. They've sacked three consecutive managers now who were getting them to around mid table, they've not even been in the PL that long. They've sacked their manager right after refusing to let him go to another club for a huge amount of money. Hilarious short term over-reaction. Embarrassing club.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Seb said:


> They're 10th in the league. They've sacked three consecutive managers now who were getting them to around mid table, they've not even been in the PL that long. They've sacked their manager right after refusing to let him go to another club for a huge amount of money. Hilarious short term over-reaction. Embarrassing club.


10th yet could easily slip to 17th in a few weeks.

They were playing some brilliant football a few months back, as soon as Everton cleared their stuff up by appointing Big Sam, Silva and Watford turned shit.

Despite being 10th their form is dire, any club who goes on a run of 1 win in 11 usually react.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm not surprised that we suffered a defeat away to Manchester City. I'm just glad it wasn't a hiding on the scoreboard.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Watford's model is crazy but it's worked for them. Not unlike Chelsea. They were even wilder in the Championship en route to promotion.

They just don't value stability and will react to any sort of slide with a brutal sacking. 

I'd like to see it eventually blow up in their face but don't be shocked if the new manager comes in and does well for a while. They have a decent squad.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp Fuck we were shit tonight. Dominate game, concede from a corner, fail to break down opposition.

Our passing in the final third esp was abysmal. Everyone was shit. Swansea set out to defend and it was expected of course, but we were terrible at trying to break through with zero creativity.

Firmino tho :bean summed it fucking up


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

We are absolutely clueless against teams like Swansea, Disgracful performance tbh.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Back to reality for Liverpool:smugjose

75 million for a Dutch boumsong lololol

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Beat the runaway league leaders comfortably one week....lose to the bottom team on the league the next....

Fuck me being a Liverpool fan is so stressful


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

That was pathetic. Swansea deserved that.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*And the best thing is, they won't learn a single thing from it. 

:klopp2 I believe is the smiley of use, correct?*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

:mj4


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

seabs said:


> *And the best thing is, they won't learn a single thing from it.
> 
> :klopp2 I believe is the smiley of use, correct?*


To be fair, we’ve been pretty good this season when teams sit quite deep. We created chances today but couldn’t take them (salah, mane and firmino). There’s no denying that we did lack creativity though. Swansea deserves credit.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Destiny said:


> *To be fair, we’ve been pretty good this season when teams sit quite deep*. We created chances today but couldn’t take them (salah, mane and firmino). There’s no denying that we did lack creativity though. Swansea deserves credit.


That was back when you had a world class midfielder capable of a killer pass to break open tight defences :coutinho


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Mo Salah decapitated at least 5 people in the crowd tonight, but somehow couldn't lift his corners over the first man

Everyone was garbage

Gomez and The Ox were extra smelly garbage

Went 18 unbeaten so it's not all bad, just very frustrating


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Hard come down for Liverpool after winning the league last week. It's almost like that Oxlade Chamberlain performance last week wasn't indicative of his career.

Banter club.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The amount of Liverpool fans who predicted exactly this result is astonishing.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Virgil Van Fraud


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Just when I go and praise Liverpool after the City game they fuck me over by losing to Swansea :tenay


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Gotta give it to Swansea. One of the best defensive performances I've seen all season from any team.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Cliffy said:


> Back to reality for Liverpool:smugjose
> 
> 75 million for a *Dutch boumsong* lololol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


THE DUTCH BOUMSONG

:lol

brilliant tbh :clap


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

The Ox throwing up bricks against a team that sits off him and actually allows him time to think about what he's doing? The Very Much Improved Ox of House Chamberlain with as many league goals as Nacho Monreal and Marouane Fellaini? 

Nonsense, I say. 

Nonsense.


----------



## Zerato (Jan 16, 2018)

I predicted a draw for Swans/Liver but this result is even better. Spurs mess up, Liverpool being Liverpool and we officially sign Alexis Bloodclat Sanchez.

These past few days can't get any sweeter.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Seb said:


> That was back when you had a world class midfielder capable of a killer pass to break open tight defences :coutinho


:hendo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Being Arsene Wenger's bitch in 2018 takes some doing, but Conte finds a way.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Joel said:


> Being Arsene Wenger's bitch in 2018 takes some doing, but Conte finds a way.


You were right about Bakayoko, my G.

Imagine not thinking Nacho Monreal deserves a statue. Imagine actually thinking that.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

What an awful game that was. 

So many ordinary players out there. Xhaka is genuinely a dreadful footballer. Barkley is still an abomination. Lacazette looks a less clinical Defoe and Wilshere, for all his recent hype, is still a myth. 

Dreadful. Of those 22 players + Subs I'd say Hazard, Ozil, Kante and Azpilicueta and maybe Alonso are top quality. Two of those players may be leaving in the summer - I wouldn't have any other guy out there in our starting XI. Both clubs could be in the shit very soon. Plz.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Tbf, Christensen would skip into your starting XI.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Tbf, Christensen would skip into your starting XI.


Nah fam.

Jones and Bailly is life.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

GOD OF CUNT said:


> Imagine not thinking Nacho Monreal deserves a statue. Imagine actually thinking that.





Irish Jet said:


> Dreadful. Of those 22 players + Subs I'd say Hazard, Ozil, Kante and Azpilicueta and maybe Alonso are top quality. Two of those players may be leaving in the summer - I wouldn't have any other guy out there in our starting XI. Both clubs could be in the shit very soon. Plz.


Jet out here doing all them Jet things.

:banana


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That Angel cameo. 

:banderas

No one will remember Messi when that little fucker is done with fitba. 

Sanchez was impressive. Looked short of match fitness early on but his class shone through. Didn't help that those tramps were trying to snap him.

Professional performance. Will be a very interesting team selection for Spurs. Would want us to have three in midfield but not sure how you can drop Lingard, Lukaku or Martial on current form and Sanchez will obviously start.


----------



## Zerato (Jan 16, 2018)

I think Angel Gomes could straight skip going out on a loan and just directly be featured more prominently on the bench from next season.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Gomes did look very impressive in his 5-10 minute cameo, not afraid to take someone on, great close control, pace and always looking to find a pass. He was involved in the build-up to our 4th goal also and linked up well with some of our attackers. He's got a lot of potential, I've got high hopes for the lad.

Professional performance with some difficult patches here and there with Lindelof and Darmian really struggling at times, especially when it came to the aerial balls and set pieces. Darmian had a good spell towards the end of last season but he's reverted back to his poor form. I've got nothing against the guy but he's simply not good enough and needs to be moved on in the summer. Lindelof I'll give some time as he showed some promising performances this season after a rough start but yesterday, I don't think he was very good. Rojo did well and had to bail him out at times and Shaw continues to stay fit and play well, which is a relief. He got more involved in bursting forward in the second half, a shame he didn't get a goal when he had a free shot but it was blocked.

Sanchez improved as the game went on, sure he made some sloppy passes at different points of the match but he's only been with the team for 5 days. He did deliver some splendid balls though and looked better when he started to play more central. I know it's Yeovil we're talking about here but it's a cup tie and they're not always that easy, especially when playing on an awful pitch like that. 

I loved Messi Lingard's performance when he came on, gave us a new spark and you can tell how confident he is now and the run for his 12th goal of the season was brilliant. Getting 20 goals this season is achievable, he's been excellent this season. Onto a very tough game against Spurs, I concur with what Jet said, maybe we'll see something like Pogba/Matic in midfield and Martial/Sanchez/Lingard/Lukaku up front? Fingers crossed for a good performance at Wembley and another 3 points.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:mj2

Wagner will do us a favour on Tuesday at least :cozy


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol at liverpool.

All their fans got giddy on the twitter after the city game with talk of finishing above us. Another trophy free campaign incoming. 


Never change :bosque





Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

ardsardsardsardsardsardsardsardsardsardsardsardsardsardsards


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Cliffy said:


> Lol at liverpool.
> 
> All their fans got giddy on the twitter after the city game with talk of finishing above us. Another trophy free campaign incoming.
> 
> ...


There's only so much you can expect with the manager showing faith in players like Gomez, Lovren, Wijnaldum, we're certainly not gonna win trophies with shite like that being nailed on starters for us.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Excellent performance by Newport County against Spurs. Liverpool were awful today and got what they deserved. What the fuck was Andre Mariner doing with VAR? Those decisions should only have taken a minute or two.


----------



## CaixinhaMindset (Apr 15, 2017)

The ref in the Liverpool game was beyond laughable 

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerato (Jan 16, 2018)

And to think some of our own fans came up with the bs how they'd prefer a manager like Klopp who plays "the best attacking football in Europe" above winners like Jose. Watch how the rival fans or fickle media will give zero grief to Klopp or Pochettino. The idea that either of those two can even remotely compare to Jose can only be peddled by some incredibly blinded or clueless people.

I like Poch myself but the idea I'd have him over Jose or any other manager with a proven track record of winning trophies while not choking every game against his top rivals is ridiculous.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

seabs said:


> *And the best thing is, they won't learn a single thing from it.
> 
> :klopp2 I believe is the smiley of use, correct?*


I'm late to this, but if we're being honest I'm really not.

:klopp2

He just doesn't get it, does he? :lmao

If Klopp worked for a circus ("if", I know, I know!) he would probably be able to master the trapeze on a unicycle through hoops of fire. But ask the fucker to ride an elephant out while waving a flag and he would probably fall off and blame the wind (being inside Kevin Keegan's soccer circus wouldn't stop him tbf, the speccy German nonce).

He has the clown act down pat though, so if he ever decides to change careers, he will have at least two tricks up his sleeve, which is one more than he does right now at the big top anfield.

Also, that defensive organisation that Virgil has brought.

:quite :quite :quite :datass

Jet said it best. BANTER CLUB.

:jetgood

I warned you Liverpool fans about this over two years go tbf.

:villa

Obligatory ards



Btw, var is putting so many people on tilt atm and I'm bathing in the absolute gloriousness of it all. The ref last night looked like he was on acid, contemplating his own existence as the universe glitched all around him, whilst trying to make a decision on that Salah pen call. Seeing Pedro and co. have an absolute meltdown the other week was also insane, as they tried to remember how penalties used to be won, before their continental types "ruined our beautiful game" with cynical play acting. Brexit means brexit, I suppose.

After all, Chelsea were the first ever English side to beat Germans on penalties. Along come Norwich, they said.

:hoganinbred


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

If you had told me two years ago that Klopp would have us back in the knockout stages of the CL and going on 18 game unbeaten runs, I would have bought more lube


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm not sure if lube will actually help to get your head out of the sand, but it's worth a try I suppose.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Salah Claus said:


> If you had told me two years ago that Klopp would have us back in the knockout stages of the CL and going on 18 game unbeaten runs, I would have bought more lube


This. Klopp is far from perfect but we are in a better position then we were in a few years ago. Being 4th in the league and knockout stages if champions league I would have taken at start of the year


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Andre said:


> I'm not sure if lube will actually help to get your head out of the sand, but it's worth a try I suppose.


What would you suggest we do? Replace him?

No manager is perfect, except Pep, who has skewed everyone's expectations of what we should expect from our managers

Bring Fergie back into this era and he isn't keeping up with Pep either, and people would be calling him out for his flaws (probably his reluctance to improve his midfield)

I know our defense isn't great under Klopp, but there is no denying we have improved overall under him


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Salah Claus said:


> What would you suggest we do? Replace him?
> 
> No manager is perfect, except Pep, who has skewed everyone's expectations of what we should expect from our managers
> 
> ...


Who said anything about replacing him or that he should be competing with Pep before you did? PROJECTION OF SUBCONCIOUS THOUGHTS.

In all seriousness. Klopp has the hard part down. His potential ceiling is high, because not many other coaches have the balls or know how to set up like he does in big games. I'm not saying Liverpool should change managers, because quite frankly you're not going to get anyone who's better overall. But should there be more pressure put on Klopp to develop a clear plan b when it's obvious as Groundhog Day that Liverpool keep failing against certain types of teams? Yes. Pretending that putting more work into the counter press is the solution (Klopp, not Liverpool fans necessarily) while teams nulify Liverpool with a low block and/or expose their vulnerable defence on the counter isn't going to work, barring spending money and getting recruitment correct on City or United's level (not even saying to compete or win the league). 

The silly thing is that organising a good defence is one of the easier parts to sort out, far easier than setting up forwards and midfielders to press high efficiently. Even if Klopp needs help from another coach, it can be done. The problem of teams sitting back isn't so easy as I think Liverpool need at least two playmakers in the squad (possibly one deeper lying) with high passing quality in terms of accurate threaded through balls and raking pin point passes in behind through the centre into tight spaces (been a problem since Gerrard left), which they lack right now. Playing with more natural width and another striker to engage defenders (at times) would help too. Whether you can look at Klopp and say he should have bought less attacking midfielders is up for debate, because Liverpool do need rotation due to that insane press, but the squad does look imbalanced.

As for Pep, he has flaws too, we all saw that last season when he was rightly criticised too at times. Nobody can coach a team at the high end of quality quite like he can, but it took him a lot of money and resources to get there with City and he also looked lost in terms of other solutions before then. Pochettino has copped abuse for being a coward away from home in big games. As far as I'm concerned, Jose and Conte can be shot out of a canon for some of the shite I've seen them produce in the past few months. As far as SAF goes, I don't know if you were posting in the prem thread at the time, but United fans were moaning about his failure to fix their midfield while they played "zombie football" and that was when they running away with the title!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pep living rent free in da's noggin


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Rent free? As if I'd pass up on dat oil money :mj4


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

Laporte DONE!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Klopp has star value. Big players join Pool to play for Klopp (especially from the Bundesliga, where he is a bit of a legend). Salah, Keita coming, Goretzka thought about it. Until Pool assemble a potentially elite squad or can get a more high profile manager, Klopp should be kept, despite some tactical weaknesses.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*15 POINT PETR*

Trash keeper.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Aye, 15 point for the other fucking team. 

All Jose's shit about him being raging with Abramovic for considering letting Cech come to Arsenal was him playing the long con. He knew this would happen, the fucking sociopath.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Arsenal :lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Arsenal are shit :lmao


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

They truly are. A fucking shambles.

I cannot get over how bad that back 5 is especially - 6 if you were to include Xhaka. Some Arsenal fans stick their nose up at Jonny Evans but he'd be their best defender by some distance, which isn't saying a lot. I've watched their last few games and not one of them looks comfortable. Cech looks like a man twenty years retired playing a testimonial every week.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks Mr.Wagner :klopp2 A much needed 3 points :salah :firmino


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Cech:mj4


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

https://twitter.com/NOT_MOTD/status/958446841716248578

I Lol'd


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm gonna choose to believe that Swansea are actually good, will make me feel much better about our loss :armfold

Nice win tonight. Our passing is so much better with Hendo in the team


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Flamyx said:


> https://twitter.com/NOT_MOTD/status/958446841716248578
> 
> I Lol'd


:lmao


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Going to Old Trafford on Saturday with my mate, who's a season ticket holder. He usually takes his son, but he can't go.

How do I feign excitement when they score :mj2


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

It's usually quiet as fuck anyway so you'll be fine.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm hoping to go to the Liverpool game in March too so I guess that'll be trickier :klopp2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Spurs will dominate that midfield. Not sure why Mourinho persists with four forwards in these big games. It looks attacking but we never get a foothold and end up playing far too deep with forwards out of position.

3-1 Spurs. Easy night.


----------



## Zerato (Jan 16, 2018)

Lads, it's Spurs.

:fergie


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Phil Jones is absolutely wank. Not hearing any other argument. The fact he's probably been our best defender this season shows how important De Gea is.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Worst game of his career and one of the worst I've seen from a United CB. Everything he touches leads to disaster. Never talking that fucker up again.

Mourinho's persistence with a midfield two in these games is astonishing. Literally hasn't worked once.


----------



## Zerato (Jan 16, 2018)

Spurs 2-0 United HT 


While I was optimistic the writting was on the wall.

I love Jose but is he retarded? This defeat is on him. Tired of this shite formation and his selection. I actually enjoyed seeing him go in the tunnel few minutes before HT. I hope he bumps his head against the concrete to get a clue.

We should have played 4-3-3. Herrera extra legs in mid, Shaw as LB, Sanchez as ARW and Martial ALW. 

What the fuck is our manager on about?

Everyone and their grandma thought we bought Sanchez to finally fix our appalling RW situation but nope. We're gonna shift our most talented player in Martial on the opposite wing so we fuck with him for no reason.

Pogba and Matic get more overrun than a black friday. Why do we persist with this 2 man midfield garbage? Pogba is incredibly ineffective going forward in the majority of the time while Matic is supposed to cover the entire midfield :kobe :kobe :kobe Are you having a laugh?

Young gets destroyed every time Spurs go forward which is no wonder he's a retiree nearly who's not a LB. Same goes for Valencia. You're supposed to build from the back and our distribution is appalling.

Don't get me started on the suspect brothers Smalling and Jones. I was hoping our main CB pairing to be Bai/Linde at this point of the season but nope. These two along with Rojo excluding some stints have been suspect for years upon years. Not good enough to be starters and not reliable against top opposition. Shift out Rojo and one of the bozo brothers, I'd rather buy a CB and give Tuanzebe a run as well.

Shaw our only natural LB doesn't get to play so we can play Young who every now and then gets a decent cross in. Young doen't interchange going forward. Can't defend in the back. Does the same shit while trying to put a cross in. That's great mate.

Yes we need a CM but our next transfers should be a RB/CB/LB. Either play Shaw at LB or buy a fucking world class LB. Valencia heavy metal bench. Buy a fucking adequate RB. Who's even gonna be our RB next season? Fosu? Linde? Is there even a plan? And sort this horrendous situation with our main CB pairing. We got more suspects posing as CB players than actual CB players.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Chelsea are so bad its astonishing and very enjoyable


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Joselu is so bad. :beckylol

Glad we are beating Burnley though and hopefully we'll hold on for a much needed three points.

EDIT: Oh ffs, as soon as I type this Burnley's equalised.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Gutless display. 

At least Sanchez tried. Mourinho has been a fucking disgrace against the big sides.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Big Pip Jones firing it into his own net because Jose won't let him watch Pingu pre-match. Lukaku running around in his Rockports. Alexis throwing away his gloves because Lingard's too busy doing Spinaroonies. Fellaini hooked after the time it takes to melt a Jaffa Cake with a blowtorch.

The Barclays, brothers! Where every cunt is abominably shite! 

Drink it in!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

All our hopes rest on the shoulders of Islam Slimani.

Allahu Akbar


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Awful performance, although Spurs were very good. About time Alli and Dembele actually had a good game, shame it was at our cost. I'd not begrudge De Gea leaving as it's got to be harrowing being stood behind the most criminal double act since Fred and Rose West. Smalling and Jones bring more tears to the fans of United than what you'd see at a Holocaust memorial. Valencia was fine, occasionally attacked, no issue with him. Young wasn't good, give Shaw the chance especially as he performed well in Young's absence. Matic had a very poor game, probably his worst for United, didn't give Pogba the chance to do anything as Pogba was constantly having to play deep. Another poor game either way for Pogba, utterly useless in big games when in a midfield two - a big step behind the top midfielders in that regard. Lingard didn't do much, Martial was wasteful and Sanchez was pretty anonymous after the opening half hour or so but at least he put a shift in. Can't really fault the attacking players too much though as the issue was being overrun in midfield, the attackers can't do much if we don't have the ball. Although it'd be lovely if we had a striker that liked to participate now and then.

Actually ignore all that, Spurs only scored their goals from Phil Jones channeling his inner spastic, losing the header to Kane for the first and being an utter mong for his own goal. Spurs can get fucked, they're still 5 points behind us and we were fucking rubbish in that game. I hope Alli's dog shits on his face, the little rat.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Well that was shit, Walcott always scores against us.

Could've got a point though, hit bar twice, hit post and had a shot cleared off the line.

Too many players not at the races, Chilwell making two errors costing us both goals, needed Mahrez :lol


----------



## Zerato (Jan 16, 2018)

Shambles. No excuses work here. 

Jose should be tested for cocaine. Subbing off Pogba and bringing in Fellaini. Refusing to try and change the game at half time by stacking the midfield and replacing Young with Shaw who can actually defend and interchange going forward.

The Lingard novelty act is running thin. Jose wants us to continue playing with a retarded formation that we can't perform in. We don't have a world class 10 so why the fuck are we using this formation? Also even if we had a world class 10 we end up having no midfield whatsoever with this fucking formation. Is he even watching the games? Is that even Jose on the bench? Is it a clone robot?

Another absolutely pathetic performance against a top 6 side. Jose's stubbornest works both ways. He's never full-filling his contract if he thinks this can continue for another 2 years.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958819511695826945
Booking. :fpalm


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

English Martinez :banderas

All British managers are shite :banderas


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i hope someone two foots madley off a fucking cliff


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm not at all surprised by the Spurs/United result, I told my work colleague (who used to be a professional footballer) that I had a gut feeling we'd lose and not perform due to 2 reasons, 1. Our away record recently against Spurs has been abysmal and 2. All of the positivity surrounding the club due to the Alexis signing and Mourinho extending his contact, you just knew something negative would happen and the players or manager would become complacent. Therefore, the pessimist in me, was right to call it and I expected the loss. It's not nice to say but with Spurs always being a tough test for us and our away form not being great, it was inevitably going to happen for me. Still, I'm disappointed with how truly woeful we actually were.

Mourinho got it wrong from the get-go and his record against the top 6 looks like it's going to be poor once again, just like it was last season. I predicted he'd go 4-2-3-1 in one of my posts I had written last week but I knew this would be a bad idea. He just seemed to chuck all of our attacking players into the game and hoped we'd create a big of magic but yet again, there was no balance to the team and we were overrun in midfield. Pogba was a passenger in a big game yet again and when something doesn't go his way, he gets frustrated and throws his arms in the air instead of chasing back (although the system and formation doesn't help his game due to being so deep) and Lukaku was anonymous and for the price we've paid, he's been utterly useless in the big games this season, hasn't scored against any of them thus far. For a guy with his size and power, he can't win an aerial battle or hold a ball... it's a real weakness of his.

The fact we're persisting with Jones/Smalling as a defensive combination 6 or so years later says it all, it has calamity written all over it and we've been lucky in the past few games they've played together not to concede (i.e. Stoke who really should have scored a couple against us due to a couple of their blunders) but today they were exposed, especially Jones. We really do miss Bailly, such a shame his injury came during a period where he was one of our better defenders. Plus, no idea why Shaw was dropped for this after he's been playing well the past month or so and seems to be improving each game he plays in and he's also a natural left back. Young has done a job there but don't put him there against a top 6 side as you know he's likely going to struggle.

The only positives to take out of this were we didn't concede more than 2 and the fact Chelsea were embarrassed at home against Bournemouth and dropped points to keep us 2nd. Mourinho needs to stop changing the system, play the players in their preferred positions and the players of course need to start taking responsibility and showing fight in the upcoming games. I honestly don't understand why after we played some of our best stuff against Everton away we didn't stick to that system but there you go. Huddersfield next, I'm hoping for a much better performance, some changes and the 3 points.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Very subdued reaction in here to Chelsea being battered at home in comparison to when we lose a game :hmm:

Very interesting :hmm:


----------



## Zerato (Jan 16, 2018)

Jose's last 15 games away to the Premier League Top 6 in all competitions:

Won: 1
Draw: 6
Lost: 8
Goals: 8

trips:trips

Does he think people will just accept such a record in his next two years as well? I like him but is he is sabotaging his own team and players. I've backed him without question for two seasons now. The next season will be the last straw for me as far as he's concerned. There's only so many excuses and blaming of everybody I can take when he's failing at his own job as a manager. While I can give him leeway for taking 5 times a harder job than Pep for example he's making things worse for himself because he refuses to adapt and learn.

I don't think it matters how many more millions we'll blow for transfers if he's not playing the players into their positions, constantly changes formation with the forefront being a formation in which we cannot play in. The subbing off Pogba last night was an absolute disgrace. Is Jose back to his old tricks trying to prove he's the man and he can put any of his players down whenever he feels like it? He literally conceded defeat in a disgusting manner. Subbing our best creator because he can't perform in a retarded formation you keep on pushing.

Motherfucker you bought Pogba and you've yet to get the best of him. Everyone already knows in order to get the best of him you'll need to change the formation, get another person in midfield so he'll have back up in order to free roam attacking wise on the left. If you never planned to play with 3 in midfield than you should have never bought in Pogba. Same goes for Martial and Rashford - those two can't excel in different positions and should be played only in their primary role. Watching Rashford as RW all this time has given me braindamage.

Having one striker, relying on one striker all season and that striker being Lukaku out of all people is absolutely abysmal. I wouldn't be surprised if the next managers decides to ship him and bring in someone else. People are gonna continue excusing him forever now that he lacks the service but truth is that he's not good enough either. Lukaku's record against the top 6 is abysmal and sure it collides with Jose having terrible game management in all of those games but the guy is hardly a world class footballer like Sanchez. His game is so lackluster and all the blips he gets don't warrant the striker role in a club of our stature. Jose coming out and saying how Lukaku is undroppable is another diabolical decision on his part.

Also having make-shift fullbacks all these years is a fucking disgrace. Are we Burnley or something? I thought Jose out of all people will finally fix this circus but no. Young scored two goals once and had a few crossess in so he deserves to be the primary LB of Manchester United. The guy is a massive liability in the back. Valencia is another blip who's useless going forward. Got two goals or something this season but his crosses are the 3rd world in general. He can't get pass people because all he knows is the same trick he's been doing for 13 or so years now. Zero development as a footballer.

Pull your finger out special man and play Shaw as LB till the end of the season. RB & CB have to be sorted by the summer as well.

:jericho2


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

pogba was trash ogba

should've been subbed sooner.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

my god Phil Jones. he's been our best CB for a while but that was AWFUL. I mean I guess when the other options are Lindelof who has been absolute dogs breakfast all season or Rojo, what can you do. Young over Shaw is absurd, Shaw has been playing well lately and is actually a natural LB

Pogba with another crap performance. Surely games like this we should be rolling Herrera in midfield too, and sacrificing one of the front 4? Fellaini is SHITE, GET RID PLZ. Lukaku will never be the striker to lead a title winning team's attack

I mean it could be worse, could've gotten bodied at home 3-0 by Bournemouth or something :fergie


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:cockhead4

Lol.

Yea I'm posting this as if it were us, this place would be alllllll over it :armfold


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

People don't care about Chelsea when they're doing shit, but hate them when they're doing well. People hate Liverpool all the time.

You should be happy. That's a compliment.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Seamus Coleman deserved man of the match on his return last night :bow

Lard arse Harry Maguire got shown for the fraud he is by Prince Niasse :bow


----------



## KZA (Aug 2, 2017)

Yes hello I believe this has proof that Lucas Moura is superior to this "Alex Sanchez"


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

So reports say Mahrez didn't turn up to training this morning and we've made him depressed.

What a fucking crybaby, there's no need for Leicester to sell, we aren't in a crisis with money, don't meet the valuation then teams like Man City can do one.

The way this story is heading is that he'll go on strike and get fined for his actions.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

'Depressed'

Sigh.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

So does this mean that everytime a club comes in for Mahrez and fails he's gonna stop training and become depressed?

Fans were even appealing to his missus online to get him to go to City :lmao


----------



## Zerato (Jan 16, 2018)

So Young does something it's on instant replays everywhere and you have it repeat 360 times, discussed all over the news, instantly recalled panel and retrospective ban in place etc.

Vertonghen tries to choke Herrera and there's nothing, nowhere.

Fuck Vertshitgen and Ali the dirty little cheating cunt as well. Kane and Ali should have seen reds in their game against City for diabolical challenges. Where are those restrospective bans exactly? Are they served only agenda wise? This mongrel should be banned anywhere from 3 to 5 matches.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Jose's benched Pogba.


----------



## Zerato (Jan 16, 2018)

Jose heading for another meltdown. This lineup is abysmal. Can see him going in the summer and I don't think that many people will be heartbroken considering his stubbornness continuous to hold us down.

He's playing favorites Lukaku, Matic and Fellaini being the likes of them. Then the actual good footballers he's not high on such as Martial, Shaw and now started fucking up with Pogba as well.

Matic has been shite since forever and should have been dropped for Herrera. Fellaini is a useless footballer and should play only for the likes of Stoke and West Brom. Lukaku is so bellow par of the average striker at United that we're used to watching that it's embarrassing. Jose labels him undroppable when he constantly drops people who are twice the footballers. 

Linde is once the bench, then out of the squad and again on the bench today. Terrible management all over the place. The guy just started to play better and build his confidence up yet is nowhere near the starting 11. Labels Shaw as one of the best fullbacks in the world only to bench him for the mediocre twat Young and now only due to Young shitting the bed completely he's starting. 

Plays Martial on the right which makes fuck all sense and then proceeds to drop him the next game. Mata RW the guy gets knocked by a breeze of wind and should only play as a 10 since he's useless on the wings. Mctominay is starting in a must win game in the mid while pairing Matic. Continuous to play Alexis as LW when we should be using him as RW.

We've got massive games in February and if we mess them up due to the stupidity of Jose the man can be as good as gone since the players will again turn on him due to his awful big games approach and man management.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

How is Mauricio Pellegrino still in a job?


----------



## Zerato (Jan 16, 2018)

Sanchez took more kicks in this game than most MMA fighters in their entire careers.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Sanchez is even better than I thought. Just the ease in which he does difficult things - A class above anything we have in attack. It takes seeing a player like that to remind you how far behind we are in terms of top quality. For all Martial and Rashford's ability they just don't take the ball under pressure the way Sanchez can. Nevermind what Lukaku looks like by comparison...Fucking oaf. 

Pretty meh performance. Lukaku was appalling and is a hindrance. Mata and McTominay are ordinary as fuck and Lingard is slowly but surely returning to Lingard. Thankfully we were home to the worst side in the league by a stretch, a bunch of petulant fouling cunts who will get the relegation they deserve. Hopefully they never return.

No more of this dropping Pogba craic and we may salvage something from this piece of shit season.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> Sanchez is even better than I thought.


Mkhitaryan is even better than I though :cena5


Everton are absolutely shambolic and holy fuck how is Mangala a fitba player? Having an elite striker again who knows exactly what he is and what he wants to do. My goodness. The tears in my eyes. The fact Aubameyang was a mile offside for his debut goal against that bunglecunt Allardyce is even sweeter. 

Mkhitaryan and Aubameyang will get most of the talk, but be still my beating heart, Aaron Ramsey is so vital to this team. He could save all those rhinos alone. 

Watch us lose this 5-4 now.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

My view from my first trip to Old Trafford. :hoganutd

Not a great game, Huddersfield came to defend and Utd were meh overall. Picked up a bit second half and managed to get 2 goals and that was that. Lukaku was indeed awful bar his goal but Utd wern't great going forward tbh.

Each supporter did a free Munich souvinier pack to mark the 60th anniversary of the Munich disaster. Was a nice touch I have to say. Decent atmosphere at the game.

















Normal service resumes tomorrow :klopp2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things, but I see that Sterling is still capable of missing some absolute sitters :mj4

Some things will never change


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

No wonder there's such a shit atmosphere. Place is filled with Liverpool fans.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

#Infriltrate :cozy


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

I missed the game last night, but god damn, that Ozil, Micki, Auba front 3 is something else. If only we could defend we might be actually be decent.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

So, Everton aren't very good at this togger business, are they?



Brock said:


> https://i.imgur.com/shrDfTp.jpg
> 
> My view from my first trip to Old Trafford. :hoganutd
> 
> ...


I'm proper speachless here.. This is something I'd expect from that weirdo Denis

Wools la


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

My mate invited me so I was doing him a favour really :hoganliv


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I would have unfriended him instead


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp soz breh's

With Utd winning yesterday though, we could do with beating Spuds today esp. Should be an entertaining game and we always raise it for the big ones.


----------



## Zerato (Jan 16, 2018)

First time I'm seeing people do a u-turn on Saint Pep with the 6 man sub bench fiasco and him complaining how that's all of the players he has.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

That's one negative Utd fan down. Hopefully there's more to be executed :vader

Brock, don't apologise about going to United. It's a far better day out than going to the overrated Kop, having to constantly check to see what decade you're in and wondering if a Scouser has spoken to you or just coughed.

Huddersfield are dreadful. Thought they'd do okay this season but they've just resorted to kicking the shit out of the players now so hopefully they fuck off back down. It's also one of the shittest nights out imaginable. Probably has the most Wetherspoon's in one area that I've ever seen, there's two basically next door to each other. Needs more Greggs.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

My favourite Zerato post is the one where he shit all over Klopp and Poch for not being proven winners and wondered why anyone would want them as managers over Mourinho, who is a proven winner. My second favourite is the one a week later where he shit all over Mourinho for benching Pogba against Huddersfield and suggested he should be sacked in the summer. 

By god do I love the fitba sometimes.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

GOD OF CUNT said:


> My favourite Zerato post is the one where he shit all over Klopp and Poch for not being proven winners and wondered why anyone would want them as managers over Mourinho, who is a proven winner. My second favourite is the one a week later where he shit all over Mourinho for benching Pogba against Huddersfield and suggested he should be sacked in the summer.
> 
> By god do I love the fitba sometimes.


[02-04, 10:45] Seb anyone know who zerato is? wanked himself into a coma about mourinho renewing last week and this week called him pathetic, retarded, clueless etc. another bi-polar united fan or rejoiner?

My intention wasn't to get him banned :jose


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

:smugjose


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

That was an awful second half, lucky to get a point away to Palace.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Palace really should have won that game. Newcastle let them through way to many times and Palace kept making lazy final passes. Benteke in particular just didnt look bothered all game.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

DUTCH BOUMSONG 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Some game of fitba like. 

Is Mo Salah the most talented Egyptian since Medo? 

(and no I don't mean Mido)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

If I had a first-born, I'd have given him up just to have VAR for that second pelanty

VVD pulled out of it. Fucking shameful decision. Linesman is a useless cunt

I love Mo Salah


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Another mistake from the £75 million man today.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:armfold seb ban incoming...

:klopp crazy last 10 minutes and even though a draw is prob a fair result, it doesn't make it any easier to stomach. Esp as we could have moved further away from Spurs.

All these damn draws.

:salah tho yet again :banderas


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Salah Claus said:


> VVD pulled out of it. Fucking shameful decision. Linesman is a useless cunt


Donnahue he could've killed the boy. Have you ever been kicked in the arse before? I'd naturally assume you have - for obvious reason - but based on this shameful post maybe I'm wrong. It was a penalty all day long. Jonathan Moss should've given Spurs the penalty even if that had happened in the TOTTENHAM box, that's how heinous it was. 

In a wee bit more seriousness, this isn't the first time refs have given a penalty for something like that this season. No sour grapes (VERY sour grapes), but wee shite beard Eden Hazard's penalty at the Emirates was similar (contact with the player even though the defender's sort of pulled out, attacker maybe makes the most of it). I'd say it might be a conscious, collective decision from referees, but lelelel etc etc.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Brock said:


> :armfold seb ban incoming...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960225570910035968
:woah2 

I'm just a purveyor of the FACTS. 





:simeone2


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Seems only Liverpool fans refusing to accept both penalty incidents being correct, even Souness and Carragher accepted them being pens. End of the day we where treated to a stunning game of football that neither team deserved to win and a draw was a fair result.

And lets not overlook this,

https://streamable.com/1gxah


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:hoganliv


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

"You can't give me two tries"

:banderas

Two other points:

1 - If you think Vertonghen is world class, then you need to be sectioned away. What is he doing on Salah's second goal? Toby makes it far more difficult for Salah, instead of chaperoning him through the space like Vertonghen. What is he lacking you ask? I said consistency earlier, but it's more than that. He's just not that great. You do not need to watch a whole season of Spurs to know that and if you do, then we need to go back to my first sentence and have you sectioned away.

2 - There is no agenda against Dele Alli. He's just a massive cheat and been a massive cunt from the day he started wearing the Premier League badges. Perhaps before then, but I've never seen him play for MK Dons, so I can't say so. He is the purest form of scum going in the league.


----------



## KZA (Aug 2, 2017)

Clear pen. You can even tell by Van Dijk's reaction that he fucked up.

https://twitter.com/CoolbreezeCOYS/status/960218013973827585


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Really everyone could see that £75m ASSAULT was a penalty except DA and Klopp.

As I’ve said before. A proper banter club. Rivalled only by West Ham.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

KZA said:


> Clear pen. You can even tell by Van Dijk's reaction that he fucked up.
> 
> https://twitter.com/CoolbreezeCOYS/status/960218013973827585


It shouldn't even be up for debate, Lamela has every right to get his body between the ball and defender and within that moment VVD volleys his calf off whether it was intentional or not isn't an issue he kicks the player and impeded his attempt to get the ball and anywhere else on the pitch it is a foul all day long this one just happened to occur inside the box which means penalty.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

It was a pen but I maintain that it was a VERY weak one. VVD hardly touched him and Lamela made that look much worse than it was. Had that same challenged happened in the middle of the park nothing would have came of it (and Lamela certainly wouldn’t have gone down like he was shot)

It is what it is I guess. Still dumb from VVD


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> Really everyone could see that £75m ASSAULT was a penalty except DA and Klopp.
> 
> As I’ve said before. A proper banter club. Rivalled only by West Ham.


Wait, didn't Spurs beat you not long a go? Proper banter Club m8.

Frustrating to end the game that way but it was a pen. Fair result tbf.

Fantastic stop by Karius for the first and and Mo Salah 

Klopp was very suspect today though. Those subs were quite pathetic. Had no impact on the game whatsoever.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Joel said:


> 1 - If you think Vertonghen is world class, then you need to be sectioned away.


This isn't a thing, is it?

Bruh.

Is it? 

I actually thought Vertonghen did okay with Salah at points. That was more to do with his recovery pace than anything else, but there were a couple occasions where he forced Salah wide and eventually managed to clear, even if he didn't look 100% convincing. Salah had him chewing grass in the end, of course. And I guess that's the real quiz. 

On the whole I thought he was probably better today than big Omarion at the other end. But then, rather than give away a penalty he fell on his arse and Salah scored. I think the main takeaway here is that both clubs should just liquidate.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hilarious how garbage Lloris has been all season without anyone calling him out on it. One of the worst keepers in the league this season. Also not a surprise that Spurs have been leaking goals since Toby got injured compared to how strong a unit they were when he was fit. And as for Liverpool, just imagine if they hadn't signed Salah. 

Everytime Klopp tries to defend a lead and forgets that players can't run around like maniacs for 90 minutes :klopp2*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'll deny this fucking pelanty until the day I die

Another great big jump in Prem thread posts as soon as Liverpool don't win a game

And another shite Seb smiley with writing on it. Add it to the list of other shite word smilies that need a paragraph of explanation for anyone who doesn't visit this cesspool of a thread

DUTCH BOUMSONG LOL. Surprised Cliffy had the time to think up such a funny name in between watching two teams of greaseball cunts playing each other in the Italian 5th division, and posting green LOL smilies with all those inbred pricks over there on Redcafe

No surprise to see BALD COWARDS such as CGS and Old Trafford frequenter Brock (I think, I'm not going back a page to check) admit it was a pelanty tho. Gawd forbid someone might mistake them for being slightly biased towards Liverpool

Irish Jet lives in the shittiest country in western civilization (them getting Game of Thrones was the biggest act of charity since Bob Geldof picked up the phone in the 80's) so I'm not gonna fault him for finding joy in this, as he has little else in life to which he can cling


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

The first half performance from Spurs was embarrassing. The second half performance from Liverpool was embarrassing. Take it from a supporter who knows embarrassing big game performances.

Lloris is declining at a Cech-like rate. Was a top level keeper a few years back, he's absolutely piss poor now. Liverpool have two shite keepers, I'd feel sorry for their fans if I didn't take great joy from their continual fuck ups. Karius punches more than Lennox Lewis.

Vertonghen was having a really good game then let Salah just pass by him with ease, the exact reason why he'll never be world class. Defenders make mistakes, world class ones don't make them as often as he does. VVD is becoming the perfect Liverpool defender; an absolute liability and laughing stock. 75 million seems to be a tainted fee. It's what we paid, before add ons, for not so big game Lukaku and it's what Liverpool paid for this overrated cabbage.

Some of the Spurs players are the scummiest cunts imaginable, they're basically a more skillful 80's/90's Wimbledon; although at least Wimbledon actually won something. Constantly taking players out, numerous acts of diving and being whinging fucks - and that's just Dele Alli. And his bumhole chum, Dier (by name, fucking dire by nature).

Both were definite pens. The second one almost involved Van Dijk entering Lamela's arse, I know to some of you that's just a Friday night but it's also a stonewall penalty. First one also wasn't a good save, it was brave of Karius to not dive but it was a fucking atrocious penalty.

Next time can both of these shitebags lose please.



DA taking the STONEWALL penalty really well :banderas


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I think we can all agree dele Ali is a cunt


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Vader said:


> Both were definite pens. The second one almost involved Van Dijk entering Lamela's arse, I know to some of you that's just a Friday night but it's also a stonewall penalty. *First one also wasn't a good save, it was brave of Karius to not dive but it was a fucking atrocious penalty.*


Anyone who has done minimal homework on Kane's penalty taking tenancies knows he goes straight in "clutch" moments I can think of 3 or 4 off the top of my head in the past and 2 of those against Arsenal. Yeah Karius was brave but he played the odds and it payed off.



Roy Mustang said:


> I think we can all agree dele Ali is a cunt


 He's the only one out of the "Spurs players Real Madrid are gonna buy" I won't miss and I wouldn't be surprised to see Moura take his place in the team sooner rather then later


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

"Frequenter" :mj2 :woah

Second one was a pen, IMO. Yeah it was awkward and clumsy by Van Dijk but he caught the man and with that it's mostly always a pen. It's shit to admit it and to see it, as we were heading for a big win in a game where both teams had plenty of faults, but unfortunately it is what it is.

Second half we were bloody awful bar :salah and his magic.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DA :woah. I know you don’t like me but please don’t put me in the same bracket as the guy who routinely visits the ground of our arch nemesis please. kthx

Agreed with Seabs about Lloris too. He’s been pretty shit this season and has been leaking goals like crazy. He’s lucky that spurs have been playing pretty good for the most part to cover him and the fact that the likes of Cech, Mig and Karius have been just as dogshit as him to take the limelight away. The


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Where is the Liverpool supporter unity? :mj2 You never walk alone etc.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Joel said:


> He is the purest form of scum going in the league.


That's just grit :moore

:vader


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960231720757989376
James McCarthy got his leg broken in a similar tackle, Lamela could have had his career ended by this big dopey fraud. Banned for life pls


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Destiny said:


> Wait, didn't Spurs beat you not long a go? Proper banter Club m8.


:banderas

You'll find we beat them at home but that wasn't my point. It's not being bad that instils the banter. It's beating the best side in the country before losing to the two worst, it's spending £75m on an actual girrafe, it's hearing the loony German deny reality after every dropped point - that's only the last 2 weeks. 

They're a class apart in the banter stakes and I hope they never change.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Salah Claus said:


> I'll deny this fucking pelanty until the day I die
> 
> Another great big jump in Prem thread posts as soon as Liverpool don't win a game
> 
> ...



:jetgood vent there lad

DUTCH BOUMSONG, like it or not, is a fair reflection of VVD also


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> :banderas
> 
> You'll find we beat them at home but that wasn't my point. It's not being bad that instils the banter. It's beating the best side in the country before losing to the two worst, it's spending £75m on an actual girrafe, it's hearing the loony German deny reality after every dropped point - that's only the last 2 weeks.
> 
> They're a class apart in the banter stakes and I hope they never change.












Blames the pitch










Blames a spout of illness










Blames the wind :anfield










Blames the broadcaster

LOONY GERMAN :klopp


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> :banderas
> 
> You'll find we beat them at home but that wasn't my point. It's not being bad that instils the banter. It's beating the best side in the country before losing to the two worst, it's spending £75m on an actual girrafe, it's hearing the loony German deny reality after every dropped point - that's only the last 2 weeks.
> 
> They're a class apart in the banter stakes and I hope they never change.


LOL. You lost to Huddersfield who are one of the worst teams in the league at the moment. You couldn't beat the best team but we could. Your wage bill is double ours (highest in the prem) and we're only 5 points from you guys. Talk about banter clubs. 

:smugjose


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

where would be without :salah :sodone

fair result in the end even though that penalty was soft. they've been given before. i don't believe there's an agenda, just for the most part the refs are shitehouse. we were shit in the 2nd half. 

klopp seems to not have good game management. 

DA I don't think you really have a say considering you've only been here since 2012. there were some real belters of threads back in the day that from the top of my head only people like CGS, Destiny, Vader, seabs, seb, Joel and other MAINSTAYS that have been here discussing for YEARS. 

I mean most of the people that were in those threads are probably banned or rejoined anyway but good times... (except 08/09 :mj2 )

yernited fans - you want to talk about LOONY? your own manager is turning against you fans (again), it's starting to look like the end when he was at chelsea. he's cracked even though he's the next biggest spender after pep.

:side:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Has anybody started a Doucoure bandwagon yet? How about any "looks like the next Vieira/Yaya Toure" takes?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

GOD OF CUNT said:


> Has anybody started a Doucoure bandwagon yet? How about any "looks like the next Vieira/Yaya Toure" takes?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Klopp definitely went to the Alan Pardew school of excuses https://www.foxsports.com/soccer/ga...-newcastle-southampton-manager-history-122216

Although I don't think any of those are quite as good as "science is against me" ards


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Rofl


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Destiny said:


> LOL. You lost to Huddersfield who are one of the worst teams in the league *at the moment*. You couldn't beat the best team but we could. Your wage bill is double ours (highest in the prem) and we're only 5 points from you guys. Talk about banter clubs.
> 
> :smugjose


We didn't lose to them at the moment. We _beat_ them at the moment. We lost to them in an entirely different moment. If you want to discuss entirely different moments then consider the fact that the first meeting between Liverpool and Man Utd in the FA Cup in 1903 resulted in a 2-1 victory for United, despite the fact that Liverpool had pissed all over United's previous incarnation as Newton Heath Railway.

Yeah, and then you lost our next meeting by an even more terrible score of 3-1 in a League Division Two match. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA you jokers.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

JINGLE THUG said:


>


Just as I suspected.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

How good was Christensen to hold that shit together? 

I wholeheartedly apologize to Joel for saying he wouldn’t make the United team, especially after Phil Jones’ full retard display vs Spurs. 

They are looking a shambles right now though. Even before these two losses the signs were there. Amazing where they’d be without Hazard right now and there’s no way he sticks around if they drop out of the CL. I think Conte could be done.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

GOD OF CUNT said:


> Has anybody started a Doucoure bandwagon yet? How about any "looks like the next Vieira/Yaya Toure" takes?


He's been quality all season, especially in the first few months when Watford were red hot. Could make a good case of him being the best midfielder outside of the top six for sure.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

JINGLE THUG said:


> We didn't lose to them at the moment. We _beat_ them at the moment. We lost to them in an entirely different moment. If you want to discuss entirely different moments then consider the fact that the first meeting between Liverpool and Man Utd in the FA Cup in 1903 resulted in a 2-1 victory for United, despite the fact that Liverpool had pissed all over United's previous incarnation as Newton Heath Railway.
> 
> Yeah, and then you lost our next meeting by an even more terrible score of 3-1 in a League Division Two match. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA you jokers.


Thanks for the history lesson. :lmao

Stop ignoring the fact that your club is paying ridiculous wages and are still playing like crap.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Destiny said:


> LOL. You lost to Huddersfield who are one of the worst teams in the league at the moment. You couldn't beat the best team but we could. Your wage bill is double ours (highest in the prem) and we're only 5 points from you guys. Talk about banter clubs.
> 
> :smugjose


:banderas

At the moment yes. Not when they beat us. Klopp Jr is very much like Klopp Sr in that he runs his sides into the ground early. Again though - Banter =/= quality so you really aren't grasping the point.

Our wage bill is not higher than City's - This season figures still aren't available and your going off numbers that include Rooney, Schweinsteiger, Ibra (pre pay cut) while City have spent a good £250m+ Since. Even if we are it doesn't take into account their little money laundering operation with City Group. We're ahead of any club we're outspending. 



Destiny said:


> Thanks for the history lesson. :lmao
> 
> Stop ignoring the fact that your club is paying ridiculous wages and are still playing like crap.


If we wanted to get into the banter history we could talk about "come back when you've won 18", "THIS DOES NOT SLIP", Crystanbul, Fachts or blaming racism on the black guy for being black. The gift that keeps on giving - Liverpool FC.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Alright_Mate said:


> He's been quality all season, especially in the first few months when Watford were red hot. Could make a good case of him being the best midfielder outside of the top six for sure.


He's impressed me whenever I've seen him this season and the "potential move to a top 6 team" talk has been going on for a little while, but last night I thought he was sensational.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

But imagine watching Monaco last season and thinking Bakayoko was the midfielder worth investing in.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

what's weird about last season is he kept a superior midfielder in Moutinho out of the side a fair bit, and now he's at Chelsea he has STUNK


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

when chelsea's players turn against a manager they really go all in.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Evra joining West ham until the end of the season.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks like it's not too late for Chelsea to have a 'Mourinho season'.

:smugjose

:cockhead4

I take it that Emenalo was in charge of the summer recruitment? Abramovich needs to haul his arse back from France and have him done for criminal deception intended to result in financial gain, if so. Some really bizarre transfer dealings over the last three years. I'm including signing Luiz in this, but Conte made it work for a while.

It's going to be a rough few years for Chelsea if they genuinely go through with their own proposed self-sufficient stadium inspired 'austerity' (oh the irony of Chelsea not being able to compete financially under Roman). Squad needs a huge overhaul. Once Hazard goes they could be in a mess, unless the desired youth production FINALLY pays off. Disasters like a Bakayoko, blocking the potential of an RLC's development in the first team doesn't really help in that regard though. Then you look at someone like Ake and wonder why he couldn't be in and around the first XI, what with Cahill having taken one too many trips to the laundrette.




In other news: the Pozzo family continue to do Pozzo things evil), somehow making it work... Meanwhile, half of the Country loses their shit, before going on romanticised rants about THE GOOD OLD DAYS, when managers were given time bigron) and Marmalade jars had racist caricatures bigron). "Just you wait for Brexit" they said, "we will relegate you yet, Watford!"

:damnyou :shame :moore


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Liam Miller dead at 36. Tragic. :hoganutd

I don't think the cause of death has been revealed.


----------



## CaixinhaMindset (Apr 15, 2017)

RIP Liam Miller. Cancer is a bastard

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

RIP Liam.

He's one of the greatest midfielders i've seen play for Hibs.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he played for a couple of clubs down here. shocking news.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

R.I.P :mj2

Still a young man too. I didnt know he was battling cancer so it's even more of a shock to read the news today.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

lol DEADZONE

Spurs/Arse looked a decent game from what I saw, good to see Hernandez starting to bang them in for the Moyesiah also


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

Arsenal was awful and completely lost chances for top 4. They have to push through Europa League hard now.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

RIP Liam. Just like what @Brock; had previously mentioned, I didn't even know he was diagnosed with the horrible and vile disease.

Only 36 as well, that's no age.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Why is Smalling still playing for us?

Why is our defence STILL GARBAGE ?

Why do we STILL LACK CONVICTION GOING FORWARD?

RIP Liam


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

How we're second in the league is remarkable.

Pogba shouldn't have played, we'd not have lost if Smalling wasn't playing and Mata, whilst being a lovely human being, is a wank player to bring on when you're chasing a result. Lukaku and Sanchez had good games, Young wasn't too bad. That's about it. Martial was far too wasteful.

Newcastle were very good at times though in regards to how well set up they were. Even though he's a fucking rat, Shelvey had a superb game.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Seriously, I'm not even surprised. As soon as I saw Mourinho put 5 players in the line-up and played pretty much the same team and system as we did against Spurs I told my girlfriend I think we'd lose and low and behold, we lost 1-0 and everything went wrong. Mourinho got outclassed yet again, persisting with an unbalanced line-up, picking Smalling/Jones as the centreback pairing again, which had calamity written all over it, playing Young ahead of Shaw, when the latter has been in solid form and is a natural leftback and then playing a clearly injured Pogba in a midfield two. That and putting Martial on the right says it all for me. Fucking clueless!

It's not just Mourinho though, the team showed no heart or desire in that 90 minutes and when they did realise _"Oh shit, we better try and win this now lads"_ they got progressively worse and only had 2 clear-cut chances (Young and at the very end where it was mayhem in the Newcastle box). Lingard reverted back to his form of a few months ago, just completely inept and useless in attack. Lukaku and Sanchez are the only attacking players that can say they tried but everyone else can fuck off with that lethargic effort. Seriously, the team has had a week off and majority of the players looked like they couldn't be assed and just wanted a kick-about! Pathetic and a lot of these lazy fucks need a real rocket up the ass.

Credit to Newcastle, they wanted it a hell of a lot more and were brilliant defensively for the final 10 minutes when United tried to up the tempo... sort of. They were winning the 50/50 challenges, getting blocks in and had some good counter attacking opportunities.

That's Newcastle's first win at home since October... cheers United!!!


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Superb win.

:rafa

Now it's important that we *BUILD* on that win in our next game which'll be away to Bournemouth in 13 days time.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mourinho has been trash for the last three games and is repeating the same mistakes over and over. I said the second I seen the team that we'd struggle because we always fucking do with that midfield away from home - No reason whatsoever to drop Shaw and McTominay. De Gea Lukaku and Sanchez aside, we were, to a man, disgraceful. 

Young, Smalling and Lingard can all get fucked. They couldn't have played worse if they tried and are honestly a sad reflection of where the club is at. Matic has been appalling for months and it seems his legs are gone. Good job Jose playing him in every minute of every fucking game. Management!

I thought Pogba ran off the injury after about 10 minutes or so and was one of our better players after that which isn't saying a lot. Mourinho scapegoated him yet again and he'll probably get dropped for the next game even though, once again, we died as soon as he went off.

Martial is a fucking waster who most United fans are terrified to criticise for whatever reason. All the excuses in the world are made for him even though he can't play a 5 yard fucking pass. 

MOYES IN. BRING ARNAUTOVIC.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp2

An organised performance with two flashes of excllence for the goals. Even though we wern't great today, we could have scored more and Southampton were p.woeful bar an odd chance in the first half. Great to get a win before the CL game too.

:salah :banderas what a bloke

Congrats to :rafa too


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Smalling didn't win a single tackle all game lol

Dawned on me the fucker's been with us near EIGHT YEARS... EIGHT YEARS

lol at Mourinho saying it was intuitive, fuck outta here

Fix up immediately


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

At this rate the Sanchez/Mkhitaryan swap deal will be happening again in the Summer.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

McTominay is a real player? I thought someone had made him up when I saw his name in the chatbox, or that someone had accidentally headbutted the keyboard

Decent win. Firmino is amazing

Newcastle :mark:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

United were that bad AGAIN?

I made a mental note to stop watching their games after the Burnley win. Such tedious, turgid, static, soul destroying football. Duller than my overuse of alliteration in that sentence.

I'm a big Jose fan due to his past exploits, but even I can't deny the :antijose machine these days. With the time he has had, the money he has spent and some of the great players he took on (not too many, admittedly) United should be playing good football against shit teams at least, regardless of general results being a mixed bag. I won't say vs the top teams because we all know what Jose is like in those games, but yeah, overall I think he has achieved the bare minimum at United so far in terms of results and playing quality. He really needs to have them kicking on now. A great CL league run this season and a genuine title challenge next season seems like the requirements to restore confidence.

On a related note (don't start with the jokes :hoganinbred), the only prem managers who have genuinely impressed me this season are Pep, Dyche and Carvahal. Swansea staying up with their squad and where they were before Christmas would be incredible. 

I'm disappointed in some of the supposed top managers and experienced manager's performances this season. I was hoping the prem would start challenging to become the 1A league again, but it really isn't. So much money available to raid quality foreign players, yet it's a total clusterfuck of a league with very little consistent quality from most teams. I've covered Klopp, Jose and Conte in some depth already. Wenger is an even bigger and staler joke than the muppets on Arsenal fan tv, elite striker or not. Puel was HYPED up to ridiculous levels after making Leicester perform to their normal level for a short spell, before their form fell off a cliff, including the failure to nulify the most obvious Liverpool team ever with one of the best counter attacking squads in the league. Then he creates one of the most ridiculous tactical aberrations I've ever seen after going toe to toe with City for a spell. EXCELLENT MANAGER finally gets his big chance with a good league club based on his reputation of being a great defensive organiser, but struggles to set up a team that can keep clean sheets (look at the difference between Keane at Burnley and Everton, another fucking system player FRAUD). Good home record but still a SCARED COWARD away from home. Then imagine being Bournemouth, beating Arsenal and Chelsea (both look shite now admittedly) and then being HUMPED by a woeful Huddersfield side that looked mentally checked out a couple months ago. Brilliant motivation and tactical nous from FUTURE ENGLAND WORLD CUP WINNING MANAGER ( (TM) - The Media) Eddie Howe. Also, fancy being Stoke and hiring Paul Lambert as the man to sort out Mark Hughes' mess, when he hasn't done anything of note since motivating Grant Holt to put the hollandaise drenched sticks of lard (Delia special :quite) down and GIVE "THE'Y LADS A HAND". Pardew has had close to fuck all instant impact at West Brom when in reality that's the only thing he's made a managerial career out of, putting being a controversial headline grabbing CUNT aside. Hughton has a chance to prove the naysayers wrong and says Brighton are going to give the season a "proper go" in the summer, but pedals out the same old ultra negative, low scoring, anti-football dross as usual. As for what Pelligrino has done to Saints, who the fuck knows what is going on there??? People say it's a competitive league and it is, but too often for the wrong reasons.

/RANT :armfold


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Any opinion on :moyes4 massively overachieving (relative to him)?


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Good day today.

:KLOPP:rafa2

Big game against Porto, first UCL knockout game in years.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Moyes is doing average things at WHU based on; his overall career; the fact they've got some very good players and should be in the top ten based on quality of other teams, which is probably where they would be if you extrapolate the points Moyes has won so far over a whole season (?) He hit much bigger heights at Everton in tougher circumstances, albeit donkeys years ago (appropriate term for Ferguson, Stubbs, Weir, Carsley and friends). I think we all need to re-assess exactly how difficult the Sunderland job was for him last season (back to back relegations are on the cards), although his transfer dealings were crap and he was a negative, defeatist, managerial nihilist that absolutely didn't help matters. He would have been more of an inspiration if he stayed in a darkened room and avoided his technical area during Sunderland matches

Yeah he absolutely blew out of his arse at United (incomparable to managing those pie and mash bothering dick heads in the white elephant though) and did a naff job at Sociedad. Good compared to those standards I suppose?




Btw I just looked at the prem league table. Only two teams have more than 2 ppg atm, despite the bottom half sides largely being trash and struggling to aquire 1 ppg themselves. 

:bosque

I suppose you could argue a squad like Swansea's would be cut adrift most seasons with their woeful start, which probably has had a minor impact on the points spread this season, but that just shows how incredible Carvahal's impact has been. I liked him at Wednesday and thought his set up was really solid, but his appointment was so left field that Hugh Jenkins and his set of clueless Yanks FINALLY deserve some credit from me after I've slagged them all off constantly since late 2013. Keep Swansea up and Carlos deserves a mention behind Pep for MOTY. It's nothing like a Woy at Palace situation where the squad was good enough to stay up, but needed Steve Parrish and _his_ set of clueless Yanks (there's a theme here :hmmm) to stop being completely naive, delusional, interfering football novices. Swansea look like total championship fodder on paper after years of selling as aggressively as you would expect a club that expects the prem fitba tv money to burst in the next decade or two due to the advances of illegal streaming and declining worldwide tv channel subscription trends (maybe they're not so clueless :hmmm). BIG ASSIST to all of the other teams shitting the bed and letting them back in with their own incompetence though, because that really can't be ignored.

Back to my ppg OBSESSION, City destroying the shit out of teams and rarely dropping points to them probably affected it too.

ep2


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

:rafa
:rafa
:rafa
:rafa
:rafa
:jose
:jose
:jose
:jose
:jose
:jose
:jose
:jose
:jose
:jose


Banter club.


-

Decent by us today. Firmino/Salah/VVD/Karius were definitely standouts. Didn't have complete control of the game first half and looked vulnerable at the back. But much better second half and was nice to not concede.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:KLOPP :rafa :salah :firmino


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah west brom are going down unfortunately.

The pulis brigade are going to be a pain in the arse.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Hopefully we just send out jobbers to Chelsea, we have bigger fish to to fry. If forfeiting games was an option then this would be a write-off.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Amazing 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/964570878414675968


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

what the fuck :lmao


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Goro Majima said:


> Amazing
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/964570878414675968


Saw this earlier. Pretty sure stealing a taxi at 5.30am isn't a decision you make sober.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*gaz baz of all people hopping in the drivers seat while he got them all a maccie d's. 

i knew there would be a reason not to delete :darkbarry*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Evans "Aye Gaz, wanna go take that taxi for a spin with me, Jakey and Bo?"

Dark Barry "Does it come in black? :darkbarry"


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If only hams was here to appreciate all of this :mj2


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

> Pardew was also robbed on Tuesday night, with thieves stealing his wallet and mobile phone


Blatantly what has happened here is Super Al took a hooker(s) back to his room and they robbed him. Rookie mistake.


----------



## Huge if True (Feb 18, 2018)

seabs said:


> *gaz baz of all people hopping in the drivers seat while he got them all a maccie d's.
> 
> i knew there would be a reason not to delete :darkbarry*


Pardew and Jonny Evans news conference was interesting. 

Pardew: This is the one thing we didn't want to happen.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Sounds like Pardew has been catching up on some classic Brass Eye with that quote.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't think Fabian Delph should've been sent off. Yellow card and nothing more.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

:grigg


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Great finish and Wigan defended and worked their socks off all night. City with 82% possession and a red card yea, but full credit to Wigan.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

It would be too easy to blame Kyle Walker for the goal but Will :grigg still had quite a bit to do and it was an excellent finish. Fair play to Wigan.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Done in by Wigan again :Rollins:aryalol Brilliant:smile2:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

MrFlash said:


> Done in by Wigan again :Rollins:aryalol Brilliant:smile2:


:ha

Man City fans at the end of the game though :lol


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Pep feverishly polishing those syringes as we speak. Sterling showing up to the cup final on Sunday looking like Apollo Creed.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Oil-covered City bastards got too close to :grigg and he blew up their quadruple wens3


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

at least kun went out swinging


----------



## Zik (Feb 20, 2018)

Kiz said:


> at least kun went out swinging


feel like that's not a consolation at all.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wait what


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

My mom's partner surprised me with a trip to Anfield today for the museum and stadium tour

:done :klopp2

Took lots of photos of course but here are a select couple;


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Firmino finally found out his fate from the FA: No ban >

Looking forward to when Liverpool go to Everton even more now, Roberto gone get them good :dance


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

There was also a special Gerrard section in the museum too and I took these;

Some of the shirts he's collected;



















And his medals


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Must be a nice change to go on an Anfield tour, Brock. You must be tired of all your tours of Old Trafford by now


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

what's the story with the random Dominic Matteo shirt next to all the others? Was it his debut or something?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

He was probably good m8s with him back in Matteo's Liverpool days


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Dominic Matteo’s Blackburn Rovers shirt: “There’s something utterly charming that Steve has chosen to frame that shirt. Why? Because Dominic is one of his friends, it’s respect. I think there’s something lovely that a Blackburn Rovers shirt is next to a Del Piero shirt for example, or an Iker Casillas’ Real Madrid shirt. Quite appropriately so too because this isn’t about ‘who’s the better footballer ‘ or ‘who’s the best team’? It’s about who means something to Steven. I found that quite touching and I was determined that that would get in there.”

you are correct. without Google i'd know fuck all.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

They kicked fuck out a DJ together.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp6

:mane :salah

:klopp6


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

2-0 up and away from home, I was hoping we could've held on at Bournemouth instead of conceding twice in the final 10 minutes. :sadbecky

But on a positive note, it was nice to see Dwight Gayle score his first goal(s) since last year.


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

Punkamaniac said:


> 2-0 up and away from home, I was hoping we could've held on at Bournemouth instead of conceding twice in the final 10 minutes. :sadbecky
> 
> *But on a positive note, it was nice to see Dwight Gayle score his first goal(s) since last year.*


On a positive note? Conceding twice in 10 minutes is dreadful. Considering the position we'd been in all of the game, it shouldn't have happened. Now that we're in 16th (after teams around us winning), we put ourselves back into trouble once again..

I'm a season ticket holder, and I'm sick of Rafa attempting to play safe football. Defensive with no attacking-motive. Sure, we don't have the players (due to funds), but neither do we have the players to be able to just sit back and defend - it isn't good enough. It isn't entirely Rafa's fault, but bringing off a striker (who was on a hat-trick) with 20 minutes to play (when we were winning 2-0), and instead, replacing him with a defensive midfielder was the entirely wrong call. Sick of small-minded tactics as a fan.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Dwight Gayle of DWIGHT GAYLE FOR ENGLAND wf fame actually scored today, twice no less? Wow.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Boring non-top 6 post incoming:*

went to the West Brom Huddersfield game today.

They were absolutely woeful. Pardew has had no impact on that team at all. They were still deploying pulis ball only with less fight, determination and physical grit. The Egyptian CB is the only good player in that team. Even the lad on loan from PSG (who was directly responsible for the second goal) had a shocker. 

Rodriguez was woeful, Mclean is a pub player, Rondon isn't good enough to lead the line on his own for a team looking to win consistently, all of them garbage except for foster and egypt lad.

Gareth Barry the villa dickhead is a disgrace btw. Most players mature as they get older, he seems to be doing a Benjamin button and is turning into more of a immature twat as he gets older. Stealing taxis and then having the audacity to sarcastically clap the fans after he put in one of the worst performances i've ever seen from a player at this level. He couldn't even foul the opposition players properly, tries to pull shirts and gets shrugged off regardless, got nutmegged, outran, clowned. Deserved to get booed off by the fans in the birmingham road and smethwick ends.

Hopefully pardiola never gets another job at this level.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

They're thankfully looking like they're fucking off down this season, finally. Same with Stoke too. It's almost beautiful enough to ignore City winning the league by about 47 points.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Be funny if Stoke, West Brom and Crystal Palace are the three to go down.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

My dream moyes fat Sam relegation double is in tatters:mj2

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Good performance overall. It was quite an engaging match to watch to be honest. Milner absolutely bossed the midfield and I was super impressed with Roberston and TAA today. Credit to West Ham though because they played well first half and gave it a good go. Arnautovic looked threatening every time he got on he ball. Second half was a much more complete performance by us and it was great to see the front three get their goals. Karius made some decent saves as well, which he has been doing as of late, hopefully he can keep that up.

:klopp6


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Andre said:


> Dwight Gayle of DWIGHT GAYLE FOR ENGLAND wf fame actually scored today, twice no less? Wow.


How many other players could do it on a cold night in Bishop's Stortford?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Some nice depressing posts on here tonight, think I'll add to it.

Despite being 8th and in a fairly comfortable position Leicester have been incredibly shit recently. 2 wins in 10 league games and we're slowly starting to see why Southampton fans called Puel boring. We've been so wasteful in the final third recently, our crossing especially at times has been woeful.

From 7th downwards the league is full of bang average teams, from 7th to 20th anyone can beat anyone.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I went against the grain and said Puel was a little overrated at Soton. They finished 10 - 15 points at least from where they should have been. Probably could have made a challenge for Everton. This season, it is easy to forget he does have a league winning team from two years ago with Mahrez firing for half of it.

As an aside, another dive UNPUNISHED for Alli. Fuckin’ hell

EDIT: For player of the year, De Bruyne is 2/7 and Salah is 4/1. Since it’s guaranteed to go to one of them, there is money to be made. Placing bets myself.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

lolchelsea

Shit team. Shit manager. Fuck off.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*BIG GAME ROMELU.

Still played poor but were clinical for a change plus some luck with Morata's offside. *


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

So I attended a game for the first time in a couple of months, after being burnt out from shit football. It was a nice game to attend :creepytrips

First half was 95% Chelsea with BIG GAME ROMELU popped up with his 5%. De Gea didn't have his best game today, few errors and should have done a lot better on the Chelsea goal. Couldn't tell at the time but just watched the goals again and Willian's shot has gone through him.

Second half was mainly all United's, with the wrongly called offside on Morata being one of the few exceptions. He was fucking shite, again. As was Sanchez, Morata was worse though as he's Morata.

BIG GOAL JESSE popped up again, as did my erect penis when he scored.

Thought Matic, McTominay and Pogba did well together without really excelling, although Pogba had a good second half and was involved in most attacks.

******SPECIAL PRAISE*****
This is a section of my post forever to be enshrined in history. Romelu Lukaku SINGLE-HANDEDLY raped Chelsea and forever became a BIG GAME PLAYER. I'm writing capitals a lot but fuck you. I'm so proud of the gigantic man. It's about time he showed up in a game of importance. I shall name my first born child Romelu, if it's a son. If it's a girl she shall be named Romelu.

:smugjose


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah the joke isn't funny anymore. Wenger needs to fuck off.

He's destroying a footballing institution. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Only saw from about 60mins on. Pedro came on and changed the game. He was United's best player.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Was United vs Chelsea a load of stale old guff, as expected?

WF fitba fans showing exactly how worthless the league cup is with the lack of discussion on here...



Rugrat said:


> I went against the grain and said * Puel was a little overrated at Soton.* They finished 10 - 15 points at least from where they should have been. Probably could have made a challenge for Everton. This season, it is easy to forget he does have a league winning team from two years ago with Mahrez firing for half of it.
> 
> As an aside, another dive UNPUNISHED for Alli. Fuckin’ hell
> 
> EDIT: For player of the year, De Bruyne is 2/7 and Salah is 4/1. Since it’s guaranteed to go to one of them, there is money to be made. Placing bets myself.


I was given absolute pelters for saying this in the chat box last season. His approach produced some incredibly tedious football, especially at St. Mary's. He fooled a lot of people by finishing 8th with 46 points, which must have been one of the lowest points totals ever to do so. Even when everyone was wanking themselves to death over how well Southampton played in the league cup final, I was pointing out how pathetic their defensive organisation was. Wasn't really impressed by Puel then and haven't been since he took over Leicester where he has far more dangerous attacking players and a better team in general. He's a half decent prem manager though, which is a lot more than can be said for Pellegrino at this stage. Better to have a dull pragmatist in charge than a clueless plonker.

Amusing to see Alright M9 pipe up after I ran Puel down not so long ago. These clueless away fans, hey? 

:angle


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Andre said:


> I was given absolute pelters for saying this in the chat box last season. His approach produced some incredibly tedious football, especially at St. Mary's. He fooled a lot of people by finishing 8th with 46 points, which must have been one of the lowest points totals ever to do so. Even when everyone was wanking themselves to death over how well Southampton played in the league cup final, I was pointing out how pathetic their defensive organisation was. Wasn't really impressed by Puel then and haven't been since he took over Leicester where he has far more dangerous attacking players and a better team in general. He's a half decent prem manager though, which is a lot more than can be said for Pellegrino at this stage. Better to have a dull pragmatist in charge than a clueless plonker.
> 
> Amusing to see Alright M9 pipe up after I ran Puel down not so long ago. These clueless away fans, hey?
> 
> :angle


I assume most people just didn’t watch Southampton all that much and just read 8th and League Cup Final as a great season for a medium sized PL club. Most seasons 50 points is the 10th barrier, so I guess that more magnified the other teams failings. 

Leicester are a club that should have top six ambitions and they’re a fair bit away from that.

Decent last season, decent current season - not much more not much less. I think it was a bit Alan Pardew-esque the effect of what he did at Southampton compared to Pellegrino few years ago. Just a case of a competent manager competing against mongs being heralded as outstanding.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

United/Chelsea was a decent game basically from the moment Lukaku scored, Andre.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

tbh when I saw Lindelof and Young in that starting backline the fear was real, but overall despite a shite first half we put in a solid shift all up. BIG GAME ROM and BIG GOAL JESSE to the rescue after De Gea had his teflon gloves on

suck it Liverpool, back to 2nd :fergie


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Andre said:


> I was given absolute pelters for saying this in the chat box last season. His approach produced some incredibly tedious football, especially at St. Mary's. He fooled a lot of people by finishing 8th with 46 points, which must have been one of the lowest points totals ever to do so. Even when everyone was wanking themselves to death over how well Southampton played in the league cup final, I was pointing out how pathetic their defensive organisation was. Wasn't really impressed by Puel then and haven't been since he took over Leicester where he has far more dangerous attacking players and a better team in general. He's a half decent prem manager though, which is a lot more than can be said for Pellegrino at this stage. Better to have a dull pragmatist in charge than a clueless plonker.
> 
> Amusing to see Alright M9 pipe up after I ran Puel down not so long ago. These clueless away fans, hey?
> 
> :angle


Too lazy to @ me :lol

I had my doubts over his appointment, I thought it was extremely underwhelming. Southampton fans called him boring for a reason, of course Leicester fans though went into the appointment with hope that it wouldn't come to that. He started well; however recently we're slowly starting to see why Southampton fans called him boring, you saying the word tedious and you're exactly right.

A lot of backward and sideways football with a lack of cutting edge in the final third. He's not been playing Silva, we have defenders who aren't capable of passing it out from the back and our forward options are hit and miss, Gray and Iheanacho have been fucking garbage.

A dull pragmatist but you could say recently that he's also been a clueless plonker.

As for the cup final, it was the first time this season where I actually felt sorry for Arsenal fans, they really are having to endure some absolute crap aren't they.

Watching the likes of a Granit Xhaka week in week out running your midfield has the potential to cause mental breakdown, the midfield doesn't shield the defence and the defence itself is also shit. Bellerin has gone backwards after early hype, Mustafi, Chambers, Koscielny they are all capable of making mistakes.

You can buy all the attacking players you like; however at the end of the day if they don't address their defence and midfield then they'll remain outside the top four and they'll remain being shit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

kun now 1 away from 200 gols for the club. his goal was just beautiful. shout out to mustafi for continuing to be a dreadful player. has the reactions of squillaci and is just way too weak. doesnt even bother going to ground, just stands there and flings his hands up. what a mong.

2nd was such moment for vinny. SCENES. he was easily motm. the moment he chased down aubameyang the game was done. 32 year old silva managing to spin past chambers was amusing too. rob holding is a much more competent footballer.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Arsenal were absolutely disgraceful yesterday. They performed as if it was just a regular match, there wasn't an ounce of passion from a single player on the pitch apart from Jack Wilshere when it came to him attempting to con the ref into giving multiple fouls. The whole team is full of spineless children. Mustafi throwing that hissy fit because Aguero bumped into him was embarrassing. I was actually ashamed to be a fan of that club yesterday.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mustafi has quietly been one of the biggest flops in recent years. He’s actually terrible.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

La Liga trash


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

> A journalist asked -
> "But Pep; you talk a lot about politics there. You talk a lot about freedom. You talk a lot about Sheik Mansour. Sheik Mansour is a leader in the UAR, which is criticised for not recognising freedoms and the right to protest. How do you reconcile that?"
> ​
> Pep answered -
> "Every country decides the way (they) want to live for themselves. And if (they) decide to live (that way) themselves, it is what it is. I am in a country in which democracy is installed since years ago and I try to protect that situation".


Good to see the face of a UAE propaganda operation and ambassador for Qatar called out for the spineless hypocrite he really is. "It is what it is". Cunt.
​


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I do believe he just expressed a political opinion.






























*12 GAME BAN*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Kiz said:


> kun now 1 away from 200 gols for the club. his goal was just beautiful. shout out to mustafi for continuing to be a dreadful player. has the reactions of squillaci and is just way too weak. doesnt even bother going to ground, just stands there and flings his hands up. what a mong.
> 
> 2nd was such moment for vinny. SCENES. he was easily motm. the moment he chased down aubameyang the game was done. 32 year old silva managing to spin past chambers was amusing too. rob holding is a much more competent footballer.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I refuse to accept he genuinely thinks that first goal was a foul, it's just comically bad from Mustafi - and I see comically bad defending whenever I go to watch Sunderland so I should know


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Shepard said:


> I refuse to accept he genuinely thinks that first goal was a foul, it's just comically bad from Mustafi - and I see comically bad defending whenever I go to watch Sunderland so I should know




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967810548292349953
prob his best moment of the game


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Good to see the face of a UAE propaganda operation and ambassador for Qatar called out for the spineless hypocrite he really is. "It is what it is". Cunt.
> ​


most of these journalists are employed with organisations with links to the uae, saudi's and qatar, or other dodginess.

most top managers and the clubs have benefited from middle east money.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So who would make the North vs South game that Lukaku has brought up? Starting 11 and 7 subs. Let's say North gets the midlands (although it's gonna just be the top 6 players most likely anyway). Go.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*NORTH*

De Gea

Walker Kompany Van Dijk Robertson

De Bruyne Fernandinho Silva

Salah Firmino Mane

*SOUTH*

Courtois

Azpilicueta Alderweireld Vertonghen Alonso

Willian Kante Eriksen Hazard

Aubameyang Kane​
Fuck subs. Don't @ or quote me


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

DA Attitoodz69 said:


> De Gea
> 
> Walker Kompany Van Dijk Robertson
> 
> ...


dont tell me what to do


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

DA Attitoodz69 said:


> *NORTH*
> 
> De Gea
> 
> ...


:duck you're getting quoted for sure, you absolute waffle.

Van Dijk has had a couple of decent games after being a CABBAGE for his first few games, at fault for several goals. Otamendi and either of Burnley's CB's have been better this season.

Robertson is a complete nothing player, although after years of Moreno I can almost forgive you for not having a clue what a left back looks like. Ironically neither of them are left backs but Delph and Young have both been better this season.

Mane has been wasteful all season barring the last month. Pick either Sane or Sterling who're both better. Aguero over Firmino too.

I'd probably fuck Aubamayang off out of the Southern one as he's been horseshit thus far, although he's obviously top class in any other team that isn't a fucking mockery of football like Arsenal. Put an extra CM in and move Eriksen forward, maybe Dembele.

I was going to say something about Willian being in there as he's very flavour of the month but there's no a whole lot on offer in regards to right sided midfielders.

Southern team is almost what I'd go with, that Northern one is a fucking disgrace and the forum equivalent of uppercutting a baby.

I'm ashamed of you and you're BARELY still my favourite Irish poster.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Vader said:


> I'm ashamed of you and you're BARELY still my favourite Irish poster.


Get fucked @Irish Jet @JINGLE THUG :lenny5


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

DA Attitoodz69 said:


> *NORTH*
> 
> De Gea
> 
> ...


boo


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Is he saying boo or boourns?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

imo

*NORTH*

De Gea

Valencia Stones Otamendi Delph

De Bruyne Fernandinho Silva

Sane Salah Sterling

Subs: Ederson, Walker, Tarkowski, Pogba, Matic, Aguero, Sanchez 

*SOUTH
*
Courtois

Azpilicueta Alderweireld Christienson Alonso

Dembele Kante 

Eriksen Hazard Alli

Kane 

Subs: Fabianski, Aurier, Vertonghen, Wanyama, Dier, Willian, Son


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Fucking Delph isn't even the best midfielder pretending to be a LB in the North, nevermind the best overall North LB


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Bloody hell Rugrat

John Stones :WTF


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

De Gea
Walker Bailly Otamendi Mendy
KDB Dinho Silva
Sterling Aguero Salah.

South as RR has it.


EDIT Bookies tipping Arsenal to beat Man City on Thursday. Largely because the gunners have had an extra few days rest whilst City played in a cup final on Sunday :lol :lol


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

De Gea
Walker
Laporte
Otamendi
Mendy
Fernandinho
Silva
KDB
Salah
Aguero
Sane

Courtois
Azpi
Christensen
Alderweireld
Alonso
Dembele
Kante
Eriksen
Ozil
Hazard
Kane

North team wins, it's just City with two of the three best players in the league in Salah and De Gea thrown in. Think a Northern B team with Sterling, Sanchez, Pogba, Ederson, Valencia, Bailly, Kompany, Firmino etc runs the South team pretty close as well. Not a fan of the idea though, think a Prem, La Liga, Serie A, BuLi round robin + final would be much more interesting.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

VAR is becoming the biggest farce in football, tonight has to be the worst I've ever seen it utilized with some of the worst decisions coming from it, Spurs denied 2 legitimate goals and a penalty then add the time taken to make the calls adding a total 5 mins of injury time to a first half is nothing short of pathetic. :chan

They've clearly got the system wrong and it needs to be scrapped and over hauled before being used again especially now when we're getting to the business end of a cup competition. All they need to do is look at how Rugby League use the system and adapt that :justsayin


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Aubameyang has gone full Anchorman is this game.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Arsenal even further away from top four :smile2:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Fucking Aubameyang missing that penalty. I could've had another perfect score prediction.

But still, Arsenal :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

DA Attitoodz69 said:


> *SOUTH*
> 
> Courtois
> 
> ...


Aubameyang out. Dembele in

No Arsenal players allowed


----------



## kingdongbundy (Jan 15, 2018)

Arsenal are becoming more and more of a joke. If we thought they were a shambles 5 years ago, what can we label them now? The players have no clue where to position themselves, their defence is getting worse by the week, a sustained problem since departures/retirements 10+ years ago and yet Wenger has not bought a single defender of the class they require. No, Koscielny is not that level. To top it all off, there is a middle aged man with back problems in goal. I mean, Cech deserves a lot of credit and he is one of the top 5 keepers I have seen but he is years past his best and makes simple mistakes again and again. If he must stay in the side, then he should stay as a sub/rotation player, with Wenger having spent £50 million on a world class, 25-30 year old keeper, not on a one season wonder like Lacazette. 

To add to that, the midfield is lacking any pace and/or creative since Nasri and Fabregas left. That is years without the type of players Arsenal needs and it is not like they are a second half of the table type of team .They have hundreds of millions they could spend and have consistently made a profit over the years, yet they have lost out time and time again in securing top class mid fielders. To make matters worse, this season has seen them either lose or let go of a number of players. Sanchez is the obvious one to moan about but I get it, he wanted to go...then why not let him go for a much higher price in the summer? Instead of quite possibly the worst major PL swap in the leagues history? But let's not forget Walcott, one of the most talented English players of the century, who was poorly treated, misused, dropped when in his best form a few seasons back and never given a position to make his own. Cazorla and several other players have been/are being wasted. 

All that is just the tip of the ice berg but the old man in charge still gets paid millions? Wenger should have gone 5 years ago, now he has dragged the club into its worse position in 20 years. Thanks a lot.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969324881706979329

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969331360287592448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969327561128980481

Sane was awesome tonight  :done


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

if Stan the man isn't willing to spend an obscene amount of money on transfers and a top manager they're finished as a top club. 

have to laugh at the fans that were mouthing off at us over mkhitaryan off the strength of one game though, we sold him for a reason. 

arsenal need simeone and a swift kick up the arse.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

First 15 minutes, I thought Arsenal gave a decent account of themselves, showing more fight (which wasn't going to be a difficult task) compared to their performance in the League Cup final on Sunday. They created some decent chances and City started slow. However, once Sane injected some pace into the game and made that terrific run out of a tight spot, City had a magnificent and clinical 30 minute spell of attacking football. Sane was definitely Man of the Match for me and is a pleasure to watch even if I'm a United supporter. He's one of the most natural wingers in the Premier League and the confidence and way he's played this season is making him a contender for Player of the Season. He's really flourished this season and besides the Wigan game, he's been in excellent form. Bellerin just couldn't handle his runs and was being dragged out of position because of this, to the point he needed an extra man to support him.

David Silva at 32 years of age is still amazing to watch, the way he glides across the pitch with the ball attached to his feet, the passes and the goals, he is still a magician. I also thought Aguero had a good game, he looked sharp and should have scored a 4th goal for City when they were going into an extra gear in that first half. His performance merited a goal and his game from his timing of when to come deep to support the midfield and taking the ball and drive at the opposition has improved a lot. Bernardo Silva had a solid game and scored a beautiful first goal, he's done well since Sterling got injured.

As for Arsenal, like I said, first 15 minutes they did alright but once City got the first goal after it was pretty balanced, their defence collapsed. City's second goal was brilliant and you couldn't really blame the defence for that but the 1st and 3rd goal, despite being well worked also, there were errors in there from the Arsenal backline; not watching their man, ball watching, not getting tight, not showing their man down the line, not getting a block in, etc. They had a few moments to stop those 2 goals but as is the norm with their defence this season, they couldn't. They were a calamity at times! They're lucky they didn't concede 5 as even when City took their foot off the gas in the second half (and were rather sloppy courtesy of a few of their players especially Kompany) they still created the best chance with that one counter attack that Cech saved well. Speaking of Cech, he went into full on brainfart mode with that one touch, he really is going downhill at the moment. However, the back 4 were woeful and you could see how angry the Arsenal fans were getting with the constant back passes to Cech or the fact they didn't look organised and didn't really do much second half except win and miss the penalty. Mustafi was probably the most aggravating to watch and the fullbacks struggled all night. I also don't know what Xhaka does for Arsenal, he doesn't protect the back 4, he's not a good passer and all he does is attempt long shots that come to nothing. They really need to upgrade that defensive midfield position in the summer. 

You have to hold your hands up though and say City are on a different level, way above the other 5 teams this season. They've been so consistent and you have to give them credit for not only the form this season but the football they have played. It will also be interesting to see what happens with Arsenal if they don't get a result at Brighton as the fans are wanting blood now after their 2018 results, they look like a wounded animal.

Also a quick note on the United/Chelsea game, I actually missed it but caught the extended highlights. It was great to see us beat a team in the top 6 and it was a completely different game to the one last season at Old Trafford as Chelsea actually created chances this time round. Where Herrera (who was a big miss) did a fantastic job marking Hazard out of the game last season, the latter was much more prominent this time round but respect to McTominay, as the game went on, he did a good job marking Hazard and I loved the part where in the second half he outmuscled Hazard off the ball and then laid it off to Valencia, which is something you don't often see. First half, Chelsea were the better team and deserved the goal but once Lukaku scored the equalizer, it was pretty much all United second half as we created the better chances. Chelsea seemed content with the draw but once Messi Lingard got the second goal, then Chelsea tried to get a 2nd but didn't really offer much. I found it odd Conte took off Hazard and kept Morata on, who was a donkey for most of the game and just kept falling over at the slightest of contacts. Lukaku was in big game beast mode, which was positive to see, he just oozed confidence once he goal the goal and caused the Chelsea defence problems in the second half with his runs and hold-up play. Matic was also fantastic to watch and was a real warrior defensively. Great result.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Enough is enough, sack Wenger already and bring in :carlo


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969313264453627904
Carragher :done

Warming to Henry as a pundit recently, after this and his comment about Neymar last week.

Props to a boomerang for his penalty miss and settling into the lackadaisical mediocrity of Arsenal almost immediately as well. Career down the toilet.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

Arsenal is more like a reality show lately rather than a football club.
I actually enjoy watching it!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:banderas memories

I fully expect Newcastle will look to defend for 90 minutrs today so I hope it's not one of those frustrating games for us. We're in such good attacking form though, I'm optimistic of another three points.

The game is still on despite the weather AFAIK and I hope the supporters stay safe.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

I've liked Henry as pundit every since he spoke out about Aw on one on matches last year I think at time coach at arsenal but was also pundit gave harsh but fair critisim of Wenger at arsenal & arsenal display which lead Wenger telling Henry that can't be both coach & pundit so Henry left coaching role choosing be pundit, ever since then tell Henry not pro Wenger man once was I'm willing bet that if at arsenal he tell manager & player & club how sees it which is huge no no to Wenger at arsenal so why Wenger forced Henry leave knew Henry speak mind & Wenger not like hear what's said about him from own ex player. 

Also think on one of programs asked about what like play with Messi & other pundits asked him something about being how arrogant ronaldo is (duh) Henry replied with no real top footballer is not arrogant you have be that way to be that good with that type of his ego even Messi not even bad thing. Then lovely pause before moving conversation on to something else as soon as possible.

He done some some analysis on MnF which Worth watching to. Took him few years grow Into the role but now speaks his mind & knows game anyway so years of exp come into play youcan see his value rather him then hapless Jamie Redknapp mouthing off for damn sure.

Wenger saying that physically best match Arsenal have had all season post match interview after losing 3-0 to mcfc again few days later this time at home is just next levels of banter. Tell players now given up nothing motivate them anymore Wenger lost his nerve only card got is Europa league but think after Milan dump them out that before Int break later on in month. Watching Arsenal play compared City tell arsenal moves are off the cuff their counter parts work on their style & plan couldn't be more clearer on night same in LC final to. Mcfc didn't need even hit 3rd gear to win that game no different to final just swap the halves around. Gulf between 2 since the fa cup sf game last year is stunning. The Team Wenger leaves at arsenal gonna need some serious work put into it on & off the pitch 4-5 years work with rebuild needed. Respect Wenger for what he did at arsenal but it's done now even last bastion he had was arsenal play good football & he develops youth not case how play some bland dire crap & youngsters going backwards. For their fans sake & board sake hopefully get in someone who do rebuilding job well enough get them going again if I was a Arsenal fan I'd hope board go after Jardim of Monaco think he accept the challenge actually.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

So Mardy Mahrez gets us out of jail today...

Overall though we were yet again shit, we were worse than the Stoke game in parts.

Poor going forward and no composure on the ball.

Puel sucks.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The best thing about Salah is that he's not reached his goal tally by having spurts of goals or a dry spell followed by a couple of hat tricks, he's just consistently scoring a goal or two week after week after week. I think you have to say he's player of the season at this point, even over a City player. Premier League teams just don't seem to know how to handle someone cutting in from the right at such speed with that level of ball control - it's probably why Messi has so much joy against English teams as well (and he only gets to face the top teams). Surely the Suarez 31 goals record is going this season, the only question is if Kane or Salah sets the new record.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I know he had a great season at Roma, but even I didn't think Salah would have the season he's having. 24 goals and 8 assists in the PL at this stage is incredible. He would have even more goals if he took his chances more at the start of the season but fuuuuck he soon found his groove and his finishing is now on point.

For us to be speaking of him reaching 30 goals + is already a p.incredible achievement before he even gets there. Tough call between him and Kane for the golden boot as they are both in the same sort of form.

:salah long may it continue.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Nobody, probably not even Salah or Klopp, thought Salah would have the season he's having.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I don’t usually do serious fitba posting, but I genuinely think we would lose to my under-12s. We are absolutely horrendous (Arsenal, not my under-12s).


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's actually quite sad & depressing to watch Wenger clinging on, he's like a washed up boxer who refuses to retire even though his glory days are long behind him. He's tarnishing his legacy. Someone needs to have a heart to heart with him and convince him that it's time to step down. Announce that he'll leave at the end of the season so we can salvage together an admirable sendoff before it's too late.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

:hoganars


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

This will probably be buried under multiple posts worth of Wenger and Conte motivated angst, but there's not enough praise for Carlos Carvahal in here. I will repeat again, he has had an amazing impact with that dross Swansea squad, but that's brilliant team organisation, motivational skills and charisma for you, all things that the dullard Paul Clement badly lacked.

Before Carvahal joined: 13 points from 20 games

Since Carvahal joined: 17 points from 9 games

:trips8

Not to mention he has achieved this while taking Swansea to the FA Cup quarter finals. Of particular note is how he has given Ki the freedom to play at his best and hit the level of form he achieved under Gus Poyet during Sunderland's great escape and league cup run of 2013/14. He's a cracking player when the team is set up around him.

If Carvahal keeps Swansea up then he has done an amazing job seeing as they looked dead and buried at Christmas. Based on that qualifier I would say he would be a strong candidate for MOTY, if Pep wasn't doing Pep things.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

He's had a lot of credit from some of us in the chatbox, Andre. Swansea looked done before he arrived. Besides the job he's done on the pitch he stands out off it as well with some of his bizarre quotes. Very charismatic bloke.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I, like a fair few in fairness, were like 'really' when Carvahal was appointed, but full credit where it's due, he's done a great job in stabilising the club and taking them forward. Their home form esp is fantastic.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Think they've only lost once at home since he took over.

:jet6


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Hughton deserves to have his smiley reinstated imo









@seabs


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

I don't know if I'll be able to contain my excitement if we bring in Brendan. Get him in and have Kolo as his assistant :brodgers


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Andre said:


> This will probably be buried under multiple posts worth of Wenger and Conte motivated angst, but there's not enough praise for Carlos Carvahal in here. I will repeat again, he has had an amazing impact with that dross Swansea squad, but that's brilliant team organisation, motivational skills and charisma for you, all things that the dullard Paul Clement badly lacked.


I wouldn't even say that Clement was _that_ bad. He was definitely among the top five managerial performances last season (his PPG tally would currently have him three points from Arsenal). He just sunk after losing Sigurdsson and Llorente.

I haven't watched Swansea this season or much PL football admittedly, but it would further highlight Carvahal's strengths to show up someone who had shown themselves to be a competent manager.

As an aside I really wouldn't be surprised to see Suarez keep his record. Eight goals in nine games is an :silverc for anyone really even if Kane, Salah and even Aguero keep firing on all cylinders.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What record does Suarez have? His 31 is not the highest goal tally for a 38 game season.

Edit: Oh wait, it is. Lol.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Joel said:


> What record does Suarez have? His 31 is not the highest goal tally for a 38 game season.


31 is the record but shared with Shearer 1994/95 1995/96 and Ronaldo 2007/8.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, I forgot 94-95 was still 22 teams, so Shearer's 34 doesn't really count.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


>


What the fuck :lmao

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Rugrat said:


> I wouldn't even say that Clement was _that_ bad. He was definitely among the top five managerial performances last season (his PPG tally would currently have him three points from Arsenal). He just sunk after losing Sigurdsson and Llorente.
> 
> I haven't watched Swansea this season or much PL football admittedly, but it would further highlight Carvahal's strengths to show up someone who had shown themselves to be a competent manager.


Sorry, but I couldn't disagree more with this.

I regularly pointed out how sitting deep and playing directly to Llorente would see Swansea performing well, even long before they went on the run that saw them stay up last season. It was so blindingly obvious that I made a big point of how easy it would be to keep Swansea up with this tactic. Low and behold, it all happened that way.

Clement did an okay job with what he had to work with last season, but let's not pretend he had some kind of nightmare situation to take over. Bob Bradley was utterly clueless (again, not hindsight) and it made Clement look great by comparison. A squad with Llorente and Sigurdsson regularly available shouldn't have been battling relegation. All Clement had to do was make Swansea reasonably organised (aka not what Bradley was doing with his gung ho nonsense approach) and play the most simple of tactics. The same shite that tactics Tim Sherwood used to fool so many people into thinking he wasn't a total fraud with via Adebayor and Benteke, before he was badly exposed. As soon as Clement lost Llorente and Sigurdsson he showed himself to be an out of his depth (like Sherwood) coward (not like GUTS and CHARACTER Tim) who parked the bus and hoped for the best. 

It's all well and good looking at ppg stats, but you have to look at the context as well. Clement won 26 points from 18 games, which is good on paper, but far from special with the creative and goalscoring talents he had available. For comparison, Carvahal has 17 from 9 without the two star players. Extrapolating ppg over a whole season is always nice to look at but also neither here nor there as lesser teams tend to go through big dips in form over a whole season, so it doesn't account for that. It's not like he pulled off any amazing results either, given his one 'big' win last season was against Liverpool who have been notoriously poor against bottom half sides that sit back. I have no idea what transferring Swansea's form under Clement from last season and comparing it to the absolutely awful Arsenal side of this of this season has to do with anything either. All that says to me is that Wenger is well past his sell by date, but we've all known that since at least 2015 anyway.

'Competent manager' is not how I would describe Clement after he wasted a fortune on dross at Derby, just to play awful football and fail to have a real automatic promotion push (and being sacked for it). This season has exposed him quite badly too, showing he's only capable with talents that are above the station of the club they're playing for. He has had two jobs as a manager and been sacked less than a year in both times for being shit relative to the circumstances. That's not very competent.

All of those words for Paul fuckern Clement, ffs!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

rubbish first half but that comeback, whilst still far from convincing, was lovely all the same. still Jose playing Young over Shaw is questionable and I'm not sold on McTominay as a week in week out starter, but staying 2nd is important atm


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

oh how excited i am for this game on the weekend to have to break the united bus down. 

to be fair we've done better at "breaking down" these teams lately. :side:

can see this be a frustrating match tbh, hope we fukin batter them but can see this being a draw :mj2



RAW IS BRAUN said:


>


fuck sake :lmao


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Fuck off Woy :armfold


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/971830549865287680
Found ourselves a keeper

Spend the £80-90m Alisson monies on celebratory coke & hookers instead :trips8


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Still not entirely convinced by Karius but I'm warming to him. It's weird but he hasn't had much to do but when called in to action he's performed well.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp6

:fingerscrossed

Although I'm pessemistic about today. Should a tight game and a draw wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:klopp6 :salah :firmino :mane


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

man utd ftw imo tbh


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

United are soo bad man, feels like im watching liverpool v brighton


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:mj2

2nd place prob sewn up now. We improved in the second half when Utd were defending deep, but any real chances were scarce and we never really looked like creating good, clear scoring chances despite dominating possession. I was pessemistic going in but still obviously disappointed, particularly in out defending for the goals. Frustrating.

On we go though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

PLAYER RATINGS

*MAN UTD*


:smugjose - won the game :arry2



De Gea - Didn't really have a lot to do, not at fault for the goal :degea2 SIX

Valencia - Was lucky that Mane had an off day, could've been sent off for the De Jong and handballed for a pen :berlino TWO

Bailly - Didn't do a lot wrong but the own goal was ridiculously bad and made a game of it. :downing THREE

Smalling - Had an okay game and didn't leave too much space through the middle. Hope Southgate wasn't impressed enough to consider him :sadgareth FIVE

Young - Completely put Salah in his back pocket, including very cleverly handling him in the box and not giving away a pen :jet6 NINE

Matic - Played some nice pinged long balls forward on the break and pressured off the ball well. aulinho would've been proud SEVEN

McTominay - The best thing you can say is that he doesn't try anything advanced and knows his limitations. Lost Mane for the goal :shame FOUR

Mata - Had pretty much no impact on the game except fucking up that chance when he had oceans of space. THREE

Rashford - Match winner :rash :jetgood

Lukaku - Held the ball up well in the first half, didn't see a lot of him in the second half. SIX

Sanchez - Struggled to asset himself, some good moments and some bad. Needs to do better :cockhead1 FOUR AND A HALF

:fellabot looked good off the bench


*LIVERPOOL*


:klopp - should've started coutinho. enaldo2


Karius - Not really at fault for the goals and brilliant sweeping at the end. SIX

TAA - Awful player, awful performance. Comical for the first goal :bosque ONE

Lovren - Weak and panicky as always, doesn't belong at a top club :zidane TWO

Van Dijk - Nice assist for the second goal and went to mark thin air to leave Mata alone 5 yards out :vvd THREE

Roberston - Looked a threat going forward and didn't do a lot wrong at the back. FIVE

Can - The best player in Pool's midfield by a mile. Composed and played some nice passes. Will be leaving soon :coman SIX

Milner - Water carrier, won the ball back a few times, overhit a few crosses. Not good enough to start for a top team :kenny THREE

Ox - Overhit absolutely everything apart from his weak shots, HAULED off rightfully after an hour, appalling performance :jetbad

Salah - No impact on the game apart from some below average corners. Firmly in the back pocket of an ageing converted left back :robben2 TWO

Firmino - Hit and miss, played some nice through balls at least and mucked up a few others :firmino FIVE

Mane - Lost the ball an awful lot but always looked threatening and set up the goal. SIX

:xabi3 awful off the bench, worrying for the WC :mjeng


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

DA Attitoodz69 said:


> :creepytrips





Jaxx said:


> :creepytrips





Brock said:


> :creepytrips





Kenny said:


> :creepytrips


Hello gentlemen. :smugjose

Liverpool statistics today;
Possession - 68%
Total shots - 14
Corners - 13

Important Liverpool statistics today
Shots on target - 2
Goals by Liverpool players - 0
Games lost to Manchester United on 10/03/18 - 1

I love the result but fuck me games vs Liverpool make me a nervous wreck to the point where I don't enjoy watching the game, regardless of the quality of football. Rashford destroyed TAA multiple times in the first half, especially on his first goal, and Lukaku battered Lovren throughout until Klopp (I assume) put Van Dijk on Lukaku and unsurprisingly they had better success with that. Lovely positioning on the first goal though Dutch Boumsong.

Young schooled Salah to the point of him doing absolutely jack shit. There's always stats fired up about how shit Lukaku/Pogba/Sanchez are in certain games, I'd be very interested in seeing Salah's from this one as if it wasn't for Lovren he'd have been the worst player on the pitch.

Everyone on the United side put a shift in, fuck me I'm turning into a Mourinho clone, thought McTominay was good which is about right for the hammering I gave him after Palace, could have done better with Mane for the goal but that's about it. Same with Young too. Valencia probably should have been sent off for the high kick on Mane but his only crime was not kicking his face off, the little weirdo. Bailly and Smalling were both good, Smalling has been good lately which is weird. Bailly was good to have back and whilst his overall game is tarnished a bit by that ridiculous own goal, in the end it meant fuck all. Sanchez had a better second half and worked hard, Mata didn't do much besides miss an overhead kick, Rashford won us the game so :rash and Lukaku was pivotal for the first two goals so good game from him AGAIN. YOUNG man of the match with RASHFORD close behind. Lovren wins the BROWN CABBAGE award for being an out of date vegetable.

On the Liverpool side, Karius couldn't do much with the goals, Robertson did well too I thought. Lovren is a fucking abomination of a footballer and Van Dijk had a good second half, when we didn't attack much, so that sums him up. Liverpool's midfield did exactly what you'd expect, run around lots without doing a thing with it besides sideways and backwards passes - but yay for possession and middle of the pitch dominance! Mane and Salah were atrocious, Mane might be the worst passer of a ball I've ever seen. I've covered Salah already, phenomenal season but that was a disgraceful performance against a right winger at left back. Firmino was okay, his closing down was superb but who gives a fuck when you've lost about that.

Yeah Liverpool could have had a couple of penalties, yeah we might have had a man or two sent off, yeah you had loads of the ball and dominated us at home. HOWEVER you lost so FUCK YOU HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

:smugjose


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Karius and Robertson continuing to improve is a nice positive at least, but why the fuck does Lovren keep getting games. Our forward line were poor today bar Firmino working hard as usual. Others had no invention or composure and you're right, despite us dominating possession, our midfield didn't really do anything with it. Just very pedestrian. Even after we got a goal back I wasn't confident of us forcing another goal. Mane was back to his early season form with poor passing and Salah definetly had an off game at the worst time.

Frustrating day.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I blame Klopp for Liverpool's defeat today tbh. Dropping Salah was a poor decision and it backfired on him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972459340576718848
:banderas


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Missed most of the first half (thankfully). Second half we dominated possession because United allowed us to, don't blame them playing deep with a two goal lead. Annoyed as I genuinely had high hopes for this game but it wasn't to be. I thought the final corner was gonna hit the back of the net as it fell to Salah but even he couldn't pull it off.

Oh well, only game against the top six left is Chelsea. SHOULD still finish in the top four.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

West Ham need to be relegated ASAP.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Great to see Newcastle pick up a 3-0 home win over Southampton, currently 5 points above the relegation zone and hopefully Chelsea will beat Crystal Palace this evening.

West Ham though, the fans were an absolute disgrace though.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

You could usually rely on Ox in a BIG IMPORTANT BARCLAY'S GAME like that to be half decent, as he always tended to be better when the opposition would commit and he didn't have time to think too much about what he was doing. "JUST GET IT AND RUN, FACK SAKE!" old Claude would shout. And he'd get it and run and it'd be fine now and again. 

It's when he plays against teams who sit off him and give him several options where things get problematic. United sitting off him was clearly confusing the boy, as this is a BIG IMPORTANT BARCLAY'S GAME AND IT'S LIIIIIIIVE and teams aren't supposed to behave like that in big important Barclay's games. So he started rattling eighty yarders and pinging long balls into fucking Jupiter. 

At which point United would actually close him down and basically ruin everything about him :bosque

Massively improved. Won't be long before Liverpool Fan TV's resident spastic starts threatening suicide until he's sold.


Game was pretty good, FWIW. Young Andrew of House Robertson is better than Maldini and it's absolutely wild how Scotland finally manage to have two shit hot young STUDS and they play in the same fucking position. McTominay's already better than Scholes as well. We're Qatar bound, brothers.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I fucking hate mark noble

Plastic hard man cunt



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:mj4


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Didn't watch United vs Liverpool, was it really worth watching?



GOD OF CUNT said:


> You could usually rely on Ox in a BIG IMPORTANT BARCLAY'S GAME like that to be half decent, as he always tended to be better when the opposition would commit and he didn't have time to think too much about what he was doing. "JUST GET IT AND RUN, FACK SAKE!" old Claude would shout. And he'd get it and run and it'd be fine now and again.
> 
> *It's when he plays against teams who sit off him and give him several options where things get problematic.* United sitting off him was clearly confusing the boy, as this is a BIG IMPORTANT BARCLAY'S GAME AND IT'S LIIIIIIIVE and teams aren't supposed to behave like that in big important Barclay's games. So he started rattling eighty yarders and pinging long balls into fucking Jupiter.
> 
> ...


Analysis3000 :banderas

Good to see you post semi-seriously, although anything more than that and I guess you would be stuck in the moon.

:hoganars

As for the bolded: Liverpool had huge problems breaking down parked buses the last two seasons. Klopp knew this. Klopp signed AOC. Genius.

Obligatory :klopp2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

An OX burst of pace through the middle smashed through Newcastle's bus last weekend and set up a gol on a plate for Salah

Sometimes it works, other times it doesn't


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

"Smashed through a parked bus"

:bosque

At that moment Newcastle were pushed up, started retreating and didn't have a player in their own box until Ox passed the ball. I mean yeah the general flow of the game was how you described, but come on...

"Sometimes it works, other times it doesn't" was probably Klopp's level of thought upon sign him, based on his tactical flexibility.

#DAnalysis


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I feel like some people have become confused about the difference between sitting off to hit on the counter and 'parking the bus'.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

[ame]http://youtu.be/JeLJueZPp_s?t=3m7s[/ame]

3:06 :cozy


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Andre said:


> Didn't watch United vs Liverpool, was it really worth watching?


I quite enjoyed it. Wasn't like their last few turgid affairs. Some of the Yer Auld Da types would've loved the first half with United going route 1 and scoring from a knockdown ("fuck yer tiki taka, just HOOF it!"), but it was more than that. I'm loathe to credit him because naturally I despise him and everything he stands for and I hope he's murdered in most grizzly fashion by a ravenous pig or something, but Mourinho basically targeted Lovren - as all sane managers probably should - with Lukaka and exploited the space that was being left behind. He got it right. Lovren was one some Mustafi shit a few times where he was determined to go ball hunting, but tbf to him he either went with Lukaku (to get bullied) or sat off and let Lukaku essentially have it (I won't be the one to make a "Lukaku's first touch is so bad Lovren would've been better off doing that!" joke). I'm not the first to point this out either, but Alexander-Arnold was miles off Lovren at times as well, and it only left gaps. Basically where the first goal came from (along with a bit of individual swankiness from Rashford). 

Liverpool were better in the second half, but United clearly let them have the ball and there really weren't any moments where Liverpool looked too dangerous. Maybe from corners as Van Dijk was causing some bother, but his best chance from those came in the first half and he whiffed it off his shoulder. I do believe at that moment I heard our dear Irish Jet calling him a Basic Boumsong Bitch from all the way over here. 



Andre said:


> Analysis3000 :banderas
> 
> Good to see you post semi-seriously, although anything more than that and I guess you would be stuck in the moon.


The serious posting makes me feel uncomfortable. It's an unwelcome reminder of a bygone time. I've got about five legit posts in me per year and I'm saving the other four for Russia.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

So a Jurgen Klopp Liverpool defence was disorganised? :hmmm Weil, I never... :quite



DA Attitoodz69 said:


> http://youtu.be/JeLJueZPp_s?t=3m7s
> 
> 3:06 :cozy


GOOD FIND. Definitely fits the "sometimes it works category". Completely lucky clusterfuck.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Andre said:


> Didn't watch United vs Liverpool, was it really worth watching?


Mourinho got his tactics spot on, instead of parking the bus and hoofing it up top Lukaku, the team sat deep, let Milner and Ox have time and space just inside the Utd half, waited for them to inevitably lose the ball, and then piled forward in numbers. Matic was sitting in front of his penalty box without the ball but with it he was pushed right up into the Liverpool half pinging balls over the top to the wingers. Not the highest quality game but definitely not the borefest the Anfield game was. It was a fair result and Liverpool didn't really create any good chances, even the goal came from a Bailly clanger. Fellaini came on and did really well, despite being booed (I agree with the fans it was harsh to sub Rash though, probably should've been Mata). Not sure what was worse today, Pool's midfield or their defence. Young was genuinely really good, best i've seen him play since he was bending goals into the top corner 5-6 years ago.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Huddersfield had 81% possession against Swansea and 30 attempts on goal :lmao

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Klopp Jr struggling against a side that sat deep and let the other team have possession of the ball. Who'd have thunk it?

Carvalhal bringing back memories of :jose vs ep2 at the Nou Camp in 2010


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Mourinho doesn't always get it right against the bigger sides these days, but he nailed it against Flopp. that defensive pairing of Dutch Boumsong and Lovren is TRASH :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Much needed win from Leicester yesterday, a convincing win in the end after going a goal down early. Iborra back in the side and looked impressive, Iheanacho finally made an impact in a Premiership game.

We like getting managers sacked, Pardew surely has to get his marching orders after that.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

To be fair to Lovren he has a history of dominating Lukaku. First time Rom has really got over on him.

Great result though and the team was very well setup by Mourinho. I was worried as fuck when I seen the team but it worked out pretty perfectly in the first half. Mata should have finished it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/jamie-carragher-spits-football-fan-12169442

:carra


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

That's grim as fuck. Sack the weasel.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I hope it was extra phlegmy :banderas


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Tbf Carragher has a hard time not spitting every time he tries to speak coherently when doing his punditry.

In all seriousness though, if you've ever seen him get caught up in arguments on Twitter, you will know he's easily triggered. The Danny Simpson stuff comes to mind. Regardless, that's total scum scouse behaviour.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972956261695279104
:lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Keys and Gray were sacked for a lot less. Doubt he'll get the same treatment though. Creature.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Someone made a smilie of Carragher spitting yet?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Remember when Carragher phoned up Talksport threatening the host Adrian Durham purely because he was called a “bottler” . :bosque


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

What an idiot Carragher is :lmao I hope he doesn't get sacked though, I enjoy him and Gary Neville together on Sky.

Andy Gray flashing his knob to Charlotte Jackson was much worse IMO :mj


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Mourinho just casually wrecking frank de boer:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973198495455825920
:smugjose


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It's a fair comment from De Boer though, given Jose's track record with developing younger players and that Rashford has done pretty much fuck all since Van Gaal left (up until the weekend) - or if you want to be less harsh - his development has stalled and looks likely to have to leave in order to play week in week out.

No arguments about De Boer being terrible though, it's a typical lack of class from Jose, but he really put him in the trashcan there :bosque


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Is that scouser a man u fan? wtf.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Pellegrino has been sacked by Southampton.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Big fan of Spurs battering us as usual. 

My ST should come with a warning in that regard. Pretty sure it's like 231-2 on aggregate since we came up.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

ha ha


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Some of Mourinho's speech:



> "I say to the fans that the fans are the fans and have the right to their opinions and reactions but there is something that I used to call football heritage. I don’t know if, I try to translate from my Portuguese, which is almost perfect, to my English, which is far from perfect, football heritage."
> 
> "And what a manager inherits is something like the last time Manchester United won the Champions League which didn’t happen a lot of times, was in 2008. Since 2011, 2012, out in the group phase, the group was almost the same group we had this season, Benfica, Basel and Galati from Romania."
> 
> ...


Talk about throwing your club under the bus, who would've thought he was managing the richest and most popular club in the world :done

Can't ever remember anything like it from a serving manager. Baffling that so many Utd fans are in love with the bloke :antijose


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I will eat several hats if he finishes the length of that new contract. Hopefully PSG are thick as fuck and offer him the world in the summer.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Haha that conference was gold

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

that is superb :smugjose
:lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What I read from that is Davey Moyes is the United Champions League GOAT with his STRONG quarter finals showing :goku
@Seb : You must be a proud parent today. Your boy Alonso has been called up for Spain!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

"I could be in another country with the league in the pocket." 

Can't wait until him and Arsene just sack coaching fitba altogether and kick off that new season of Absolutely Fabulous.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

That gives Rafa's rant a run for its money, Absolutely rattled to fuck. I said after the first leg that Mourinho is done at the top level, The champions league has changed since he last won it with Inter, Their are a lot more goals in the competition now and getting a 0-0 draw away from home just doesn't cut it anymore, If he wasn't such a coward United could easily have beaten Sevilla over two legs because they are a far superior team.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Just seen the embargoed part of the mourinho press conference and it's worse than the first.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

40 points now for Everton, gravy tits should have been left in Stoke the second the full time whistle went :simeone


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

What a great job Super Al is doing at Brom ards


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

pretty sure Salah won't be far off 40 league goals by the end of this season. what a player :trips8


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Salah is class

Easily pots

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Mo Salah !!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Salah is 100% the signing and the player of the season. Incrediblely consistent all season long


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Tough on KdB who has been magnificent, but yeah, Salah is the player of the season. He's been on it since day one in an inferior team you have to say. Only top 6 team he hasn't scored against is United. And he's been very good in the CL. He was great at Roma. He's world class now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I think Salah needs to leave Liverpool to win trophies and realise his full potential.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:salah :banderas

:salah :banderas

:salah :banderas

:firmino :banderas

But :salah :banderas

Robertson continuing to improve is another great bonus. Not a great performance despite the scoreline but it didn't need to be. Moments of pure class by pure class players were enough and at this stage; points are super important.

:salah is just astonishing

:klopp6


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> I think Salah needs to leave Liverpool to win trophies and realise his full potential.


I mean you could say the same for Kane tbh.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Roy Mustang said:


> I mean you could say the same for Kane tbh.


Never heard that one before


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Its nice for Salah that he will win the CL trophy this year.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Salah is the greatest player of all time, fairly sure now



RAW IS BRAUN said:


> I think Salah needs to leave Liverpool to win trophies and realise his full potential.


Eff you

This Liverpool team is absolutely perfect for him


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Probably still pick KDB but :salah


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Things can change by the end of the season but at the moment I don't see how POTS is going to be anyone but Salah. He's having one of the all time great Premier League seasons imo. He's world class yes, but if he has sustained success next season domestically and in Europe, there's no doubt he'll also be considered one of the best players in the world. From memory that's something we haven't seen in the PL since Suarez and before him, Ronaldo and Rooney.

Now don't buckle and sell him to Madrid :salah

KDB has been excellent, but in terms of City players, Silva is right there with him, and Sterling, Sane and Aguero aren't far behind.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Earlier on it was KDB or Salah. I don't think it's even a discussion now, Salah by a mile.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

@RAW IS BRAUN; I apologise for taking digs at Spurs for their easy cup run so far. Bloody FA giving them another home tie though :side:

Salah has been incredible this season, but whether it's his true level or not obviously remains to be seen. It's a very high standard to maintain and it's not as if we haven't seen other prem players shock everyone and come out of nowhere, having incredible one off seasons that they've failed to replicate. Nearly everything is flying in for him atm, even quite a few goals where you think "the keeper should have saved that." That's not to knock what Salah has achieved though, as his finishing has improved a lot since the start of the season, while his skill in tight spaces is much better than he's given credit for. His general athleticism and desire is incredible too. It's rare that he scores :jet4's too, yesterday apart. HUGE praise must go to Klopp too, for finding a perfect player for his system and in turn getting the best out of Salah with the high volume of chances he receives. You can say that Klopp would have struggled without him, but anyone who predicted Salah to do this well is a horrible liar. Klopp has maximised his potential this season.

I'm not going to comment on the pots stuff as there's still a lot of games left. :shrug

It's also difficult to compare what Silva and KDB have done to what Salah has. Very different players and situations. Some interesting opinions and debates in here regardless though.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Spurs at Wembley 

We are fucked :mj2

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

"When I arrived in Real Madrid, do you know how many players quarter final of the Champions League? Xabi Alonso with Liverpool, Casillas with Real Madrid and Ronaldo with Manchester United. All the others not even a quarter final, that’s football heritage."

Arbeloa? Kaka????? Some :jet3 style self-aggrandisement here


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Andre said:


> @RAW IS BRAUN; I apologise for taking digs at Spurs for their easy cup run so far. Bloody FA giving them another home tie though :side:


Damn Wembley curse is going to cost us.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Damn Wembley curse is going to cost us.


THE CURSE OF WEMBLEY~! That was an amusing meme for a while, before Spurs threw it in the bin*












*Thinly veiled 'Andre was correct' post :evil


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nah, just being Spurs will cost you either in the semi or final (even if it's against Southampton) :mj


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

We beat Man Utd in 11 seconds last time we played them. Seeing Mourinho implode on the sideline if we beat them in the semi final would be worth it. Though I expect he'll put 11 men behind the ball and sneak his way through to another final. 

Much more important game coming on 1st April anyway.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I know I just poked fun at you losing because you're Spurs, but I actually think you'll beat us at the Bridge this year :sad:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Nah. Your cup final comes early this year. You'll raise your game like no other!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That only happened in 2016 :armfold


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Mourinho FAHCTS rant is everything. 

It's interesting the way he speaks about himself and how the players aren't good enough. Surely you wouldn't be thrilled as a United player (unless you're De Gea, Lukaku or Matic). 

Pretty much buried 90% of the squad. Maybe it's a mental master plan, who knows.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Big opportunity missed yesterday I felt, all effort but zero product when it counted, been the story of our past few months.

Schmeichel with another error, our player of the year last season, far too many mistakes this season. We have two full backs who struggle to cross a ball. Iheanacho was yet again fucking garbage, we have no Plan B striker.

Our home form really needs to improve in the coming months or Puel could be in trouble, not so long back I was heading to the King Power in full confidence of winning games, nowadays I really don't know what to expect from us.

Maguire and Ndidi continue to be positives, Albrighton has been really unlucky not to get an England call up, apart from that meh!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Player of the fucking season:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/975099301394305027
:klopp


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

7/10 lookalike


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

Thats some russian stylist. https://www.instagram.com/araikkrist__official/ incase u're interested


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Alright_Mate said:


> Big opportunity missed yesterday I felt, all effort but zero product when it counted, been the story of our past few months.
> 
> Schmeichel with another error, our player of the year last season, far too many mistakes this season. We have two full backs who struggle to cross a ball. Iheanacho was yet again fucking garbage, we have no Plan B striker.
> 
> ...


I mentioned at the time that it was particularly bizarre he didn't get any form of call up in the run up to Euro 2016. He was clearly the best English winger in the league at the time.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Rugrat said:


> I mentioned at the time that it was particularly bizarre he didn't get any form of call up in the run up to Euro 2016. He was clearly the best English winger in the league at the time.


Albrighton always goes that extra mile, always gives 110% even when not playing well. The Chelsea game for example, they had a glorious chance to score but who busted his gut to get there and block it...Albrighton.

One of the best crossers in the league too, 7 assists so far this season, only one English player has more, Diver Dele.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.bbc.com/sport/football/43484557

song sheets and cheerleaders are what come to mind instead of playing exciting/attacking football :lmao

the fans don't deserve any blame at all. the mourinho apologism in this country has always been bemusing :antijose


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

#BanterClub


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's about darn time we had cheerleaders in fitbaw :trips5


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976429466518982657


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ronaldinho never played in the English Premier League/FA Cup/EFL Cup :armfold

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...hread-2017-18-la-liga-bundesliga-mls-etc.html


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Goodbye zlatan. Absolute legend.

More trophies won last season than Liverpool have won in a decade. :klopp

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Even the legends blow a lead :klopp6

Fowler scoring with his belly :done

Alonso :done

Bjorn fucking Kvarme :done


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/43543439

Everything is on fire at West Brom it seems.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Wonder how much that crook pulis pocketed off the record ? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

V. Skybox said:


> www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/43543439
> 
> Everything is on fire at West Brom it seems.


I wouldn't be surprised if they found themselves with a second relegation. Shite finances and an equally dross squad doesn't spell a positive future - very Sunderland-esque.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Also burning: West Ham.

David Sullivan dodged hundreds of thousands in tax using the club
Worries about finance and safety at the London Stadium

Football feels slow, with Scotland not being good enough to praise or shit enough to blast. I can just watch English teams slowly burning.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SSN has binned Natalie Sawyer.

WTF?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> SSN has binned Natalie Sawyer.
> 
> WTF?


I am absolutely devastated:mj2

Hayley needs to watch her back imo, she could be next :klopp

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> SSN has binned Natalie Sawyer.
> 
> WTF?


Worst thing they've ever done, absolutely no acknowledgement of it is disgraceful.

Keep Carragher, keep Kirsty Gallacher but basically sack Natalie.

:fuckthis


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> SSN has binned Natalie Sawyer.
> 
> WTF?


:bunk

Why? Why? And Why?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Natalie gone? Cunts


Via Xperia L1


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Brock said:


> :bunk
> 
> Why? Why? And Why?


Surprised she was 38. The classic trade in for a younger model most likely.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp6

Big win ahead of Wednesday. Not a great performance and we rode our luck at times, plus Palace were good at times, esp in the first half and had their share of chances, but..................................

:salah


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Salah is gonna break that record of 34 goals in a single season and it's not even up for debate. 

Salah will get all the plaudits but Andy Robertson was our best player again, Fantastic piece of business bringing him in.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Salah isn't human 

Via Xperia L1


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Think my favourite moment of the game was Mane deciding to pick up the ball on a yellow and not getting sent off :mane

Don't think I ever want to see a midfield trio of Hendo/Milner/Wijnaldum ever again because none of them are able to run past a player with the ball at their feet (maybe Wijnaldum on a very good day). One of Ox, Can or Lallana always needs to start

Awful game from Trent defensively but no player is the finished article at 19 years old, he'll learn from all these mistakes

:salah


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Unorthodox said:


> Salah is gonna break that record of 34 goals in a single season and it's not even up for debate.
> 
> Salah will get all the plaudits but Andy Robertson was our best player again, Fantastic piece of business bringing him in.


Every week Robertson is up there as one of our best players. Very consistent and reliable and he had to bide his time getting into the team, but he's made the position his own now and it's great to see.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

On a different note I honestly don't want to see Wijnaldum in a Liverpool shirt again, He's been anonymous for so long now and it's literally like playing with 10 men when he plays in any away game. Keita coming in will be HUGE for our midfield next season, it also looks more and more likely Can will be off and we've been linked with Jorginho which would be another class signing if we can pull it off.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:klopp2 :salah :mane 

:mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980082360900313089
:salah


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

SALAH. What a player

Very ugly win but those are the kinda games we tend to lose so I’m happy we were able to grind it out. 

City winning the title against United next week would be lolworthy and I’m here for it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Everyone says that but I really don’t know of any Utd fans who are bothered by it. If it was still a title race and it was May then obvs but when it’s when not if it really doesn’t matter. *


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Holy jesus our defending was so bad today. Palace could've scored a bunch if they had anyone who could goal. Benteke is horrendous. Trent really needs to be more responsible defensively, he left us in a bad spot too many times today. Van Dijk had a horrific touch that should've resulted in a Palace goal as well. 

Wijnaldum is an utterly useless player. Every time he gets a touch any attack we had going immediately dies. He should be sold over the summer and absolutely not feature in a match of consequence for us ever again. I was screaming at Klopp to take him off for Chamberlain from the start of the match and what do you know, as soon as he did we actually looked good going forward. 

A shame to see Lallana get hurt immediately after coming on but I think switching to a back 3 actually helped a lot. We were a lot more solid while still crafting good chances and eventually the winner. 

Speaking of the winner, Salah is the best player I've ever seen in a Liverpool shirt. Unlike Suarez, who I love, his goals actually come at clutch moments and in big matches.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Liverpool were lucky to win. Very unconvincing performance. Terrible defending was unpunished by Benteke being a mong and THE DROS towns) failing to pull the trigger quick enough to put Benteke into a great position. Mane should have been sent off, the ref completely bottled that decision. Luckily for Klopp, Salah dug him out of a hole with individual brilliance. That first touch for the goal :banderas

Allfraudyce starting with a cm pairing of Rooney and Schneidelin in front a comically high defensive line with slow centre backs vs a Pep team, despite a lack of any real organised high press from the Everton forwards. To say the first half outcome was very predictable would be an understatement, somewhat. Watching City destroy Everton tactically with simple but technically brilliant direct attacking reminded me of how :keys once had the audacity to ask Big Sam "is there anything that Pep Guardiola could teach you about football", which Sam replied saying "I think our philosophies are essentially the same." :bosque

:jet


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Rooney can play wherever he wants remember ?

Who is big sam to tell the roon where to play ? :bosque


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Brock said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980082360900313089
> :salah


He's actually phenomenal. I've never seen this much love for a player that isn't named Steven Gerrard at Liverpool in my lifetime. He's got 100 different songs and getting votes in the Egyptian election wtf. Torres comes close though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

That election statistic is nonsense. 1 million people spoiled their ballots, some of them wrote Salah's name.

I've seen thousands of fitba matches over the last 20+ years and i'm struggling to think of a more incompetent piece of refereeing than Mane not getting sent off yesterday. Players allowed to just pick up the ball when they feel like it and not get a card. That was the mother of all bottle jobs. Usually major fuck ups from refs are because they either missed something or didn't see the full extent of what happened - not possible with that.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

If Man City beat Man Utd next week they officially win the PL. How big will the bus be is the question?


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Seb said:


> That election statistic is nonsense. 1 million people spoiled their ballots, some of them wrote Salah's name.
> 
> I've seen thousands of fitba matches over the last 20+ years and i'm struggling to think of a more incompetent piece of refereeing than Mane not getting sent off yesterday. Players allowed to just pick up the ball when they feel like it and not get a card. That was the mother of all bottle jobs. Usually major fuck ups from refs are because they either missed something or didn't see the full extent of what happened - not possible with that.


Well obviously he wasn't actually running for president :reigns3 clearly the people that voted for him added his name to the ballot paper. The fact is that 1 million people did that.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Jaxx said:


> Well obviously he wasn't actually running for president :reigns3 clearly the people that voted for him added his name to the ballot paper. The fact is that 1 million people did that.


I read the article from The Economist, which is where that story originates from, it was posted on Reddit yesterday morning. It says a million people spoiled their ballots, and that some of them wrote down Salah's name instead. Not everyone who spoiled their ballot also decided to troll their own national election by writing a footballer's name down.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb said:


> I've seen thousands of fitba matches over the last 20+ years and i'm struggling to think of a more incompetent piece of refereeing than Mane not getting sent off yesterday. Players allowed to just pick up the ball when they feel like it and not get a card. That was the mother of all bottle jobs. Usually major fuck ups from refs are because they either missed something or didn't see the full extent of what happened - not possible with that.


The most incompetent piece of refereeing in 20 years benefitting the away team at Selhurst Park, did someone say alace ?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

CGS said:


> City winning the title against United next week would be lolworthy and *I’m here for it*


Plz don't infect our precious forum of wrestling with this awful phrase. Thank you


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Andre said:


> would be an understatement, somewhat. Watching City destroy Everton tactically with simple but technically brilliant direct attacking reminded me of how :keys once had the audacity to ask Big Sam "is there anything that Pep Guardiola could teach you about football", which Sam replied saying "I think our philosophies are essentially the same." :bosque
> 
> :jet


There was also a pretty funny press conference in 2015 with West Ham where he claimed “This tippy tappy stuff is a load of bollocks”. 

https://mobile.twitter.com/westhamsocial/status/727902036080078848

:berlino

It is baffling someone with this pub level analysis and complete ignorance can become a manager - and a good one at that.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

:rafa

Currently in 12th after a single goal win at home to Huddersfield yesterday.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

This season's obviously been a total wash, but if Stoke end up relegated and we played a part in that then how mad can I really be?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

10 point cushion :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Good win for your lot, @RAW IS BRAUN. After conceding that needless goal, we weren't in the game. And that's top 4 done and dusted and once again we're back at the drawing board.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Chelsea need extensive rebuilding, going to be years before they can compete for the title. Similar position to they were in 2011 really.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We're in a similar position that we were in 2016 and we won the title in 2017. So yeah, "...years before they can compete for the title..." is a bit over the top.

We have good pieces. We just need to make the right moves to gain better pieces than we have in recent windows.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Mark Hughes bout to relegate two teams in the same season :banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Perturbator said:


> Mark Hughes bout to relegate two teams in the same season :banderas


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Was ice cold setting up our goal yesterday, great composure :cool2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, it was a nice assist. He's surprised me. I've always thought he was just a grafter with nothing much else. But's he's doing quite well. Good for him and you guys. One more win should be enough for safety and with WBA to come at home, you should be able to get it.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

That Eriksen goal :banderas


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I wouldn’t say it’s that over the top. I liken it more to 2010 because of the ageing squad which Mourinho had to rebuild four years ago, there are plenty of buys that need to be made. I couldn’t say with any confidence that Chelsea make them unless there’s a lot of fortune.

Unless they hire an :jet I’d be surprised to see them hitting 85+ points for the next couple of seasons.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It is over the top. Willian, Pedro and Fabregas are the only key players who are over 30. We need plenty of buys, but that was the case last year, yet no one said we needed a major rebuild.

We need 3 keys signings and then 3 good players to beef up the squad. So yeah, it's over the top to make that claim on April 1st.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

If only Dele Alli could play like that on a consistent basis. Top class goal though, Eriksen's was a scorcher as well.

Conte seems like a lame duck at this stage. He doesn't look like he wants to be there the majority of the time.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

:lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/964514941729427457


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Alli has 12 goals and 15 assists in all comps this season, some memorable goals/performances in big games as well (Madrid, Chelsea).

61 goals/assists in his first 100 PL games as well, the same Eden Hazard managed.

He's also only 21. People are too hard on him.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Seb said:


> People are too hard on him.


That's because he's a cunt.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Pardiola sacked :dance

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

He’s done as a top flight manager. Anyone remember on 606 in 2015 when Alain Pardeaux was constantly suggested as the next Man Utd manager?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

> The way he treated young players like Sam Field and Oliver Burke was borderline disgraceful.
> 
> Field was playing well when he arrived, and had just scored against Newcastle, but he shunted the young fan favourite out to left wing at Swansea, his second game in charge, in order to manufacture his removal from the side.
> 
> ...


https://www.expressandstar.com/spor...own-as-one-of-west-broms-worst-ever-managers/ 

What a guy :bosque

Elon Musk shoulda put Pards in that car he shot into space instead of the mannequin.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

He should never manage a premier league side again but we know how the roulette works.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I forgot Burke was at West Brom. He'll do well again in the championship.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Matip out for the season :klopp


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

means more LOVREN :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

RIP Butch.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Might have been genuinely the nicest guy in football judging by the reactions of those who knew him

Always seemed like a decent guy on the telly. RIP

(We'll always have our memories on HeskeyForum :mj2)


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Perturbator said:


> https://www.expressandstar.com/spor...own-as-one-of-west-broms-worst-ever-managers/
> 
> What a guy :bosque
> 
> Elon Musk shoulda put Pards in that car he shot into space instead of the mannequin.


He dragged your tin pot club into the top five for the first time in forever, so at least he’d die a success.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Ray Wilkins


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

ogba2 trying to join City in January :lmao


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Raiola has this entire league on strings. Twenty clubs, he the puppeteer.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

All the British journos crying on Twitter about di marzio breaking the embargo [emoji38]

Everyone is backing up di marzio and roasting guys like custis and john cross :lmao 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton fan I think Saturday derby will be interesting as Liverpool will have to think about champions league match on Tuesday .

What players they will rest for the game or will they actually pick the best players at the start of the game or not.

They could deploy strategy of saving the top players for the end of the game so that they can use them to strike at Everton when the team is tired or they could use them at beginning and hope to end it early .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello Farhan

I don’t really see Chelsea closing a seven to ten point gap on Liverpool in six games. What’s the difference between second and fourth when there’s no title challenge? Probably just play dross as the CL is all they have going on.

Yours
Rugrat


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I fully expect changes today and it's expected Ings and Solanke could well start.

In good news; Clyne may return to the first team :drose

I'm bracing myself for a tricky game. It's a derby and with our changes and one eye on Tuesday, it certainly depends on if Everton can raise their game.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Well, at least Clyne got a much needed run out.

Onto Tuesday.....


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

That was a bit shit but the aim today was to get a result and come out of the game with no other injuries ahead of the City game on Tuesday. Job done really.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:rafa into the top ten


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Sooner Puel fucks off the better.

Draws at home to Swansea, Stoke and Bournemouth, loss today against Newcastle.

Boring football, only one shot on target and that was the goal.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Proper derby game. *


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Think we should talk about how shite Kompany is


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

What a game :banderas

Classic Manchester Derby.

City could have had 4 in the first half, but what a turn around from United. It just goes to show there's no excuse for Mourinho to be so negative in these big games. When they sat back they might as well have bent over, they were taking that much of a pounding. As soon as they put the pressure on, City crumbled. This City side is there to be got at defensively, it's just that most teams are too terrified to leave their own half and have a go.

Put the champagne away :smugjose

6 goals conceded and 2 losses in a week for City and Pep :berlino


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Wouldn’t at all be shocked if City come out and steamroll Liverpool on Tuesday now. They’re more than capable of it and Liverpool are more than capable of that level of collapse. They’ll badly need Aguero game ready though. *


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Great game... loved it.

In b4 - "thats how you beat city" rants... hope they play the b team with no striker, and the ref gives nowt 

Fucking Sterling back to his old finishing tricks i see.. Proper game of two havles #FOOTBALLCLICHE everyone-drink!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Souness is such a dildo.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Bald fraud

Hahahaha


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh dear 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982668059088424960
:smugjose


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Football. Bloody hell.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Never understood why teams sit back like City did. A team doesn't improve that much between halves without a huge amount of help from the opposition...


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Not today City scum lol. Fancy United doing Spurs over now after beating Liverpool and now City.

Shame we didn't play all this season like we did in the second half.

I see City losing to Spurs as well next week ha.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Rankles75 said:


> Never understood why teams sit back like City did. A team doesn't improve that much between halves without a huge amount of help from the opposition...


Well in fairness there was a myriad number of reasons; City were relentless in the first half and probably tired from that; they had a gruelling midweek CL whereas United didn't; their line up was fairly rotated and lacked the usual chemistry under pressure and in terms of pressing cohesion as a unit when tested; their outstanding first half performance possibly led to second half complacency just as it did versus Everton (just punished by a better team); United showed genuine ambition in the second half to commit bodies forward in attack; United's pressing was strong for about a twenty minute spell and pinned City in. I could go on, but I will swerve the naysayers and stick to one para :quite


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

:rafa

Almost safe. It could be a rare 'relaxing' end to the season for Newcastle.


----------



## D-FRY (Jan 31, 2017)

Alright lads (and lasses?).

Newcastle supporter and general football fan here. I've got to say Newcastle's performance today may have been my favourite of the season, I thought we played out of our skins and man to man, from one to eleven every single one could come of the pitch today knowing they left it all on the field. Shelvey was top draw, how that man is not an England squad regular is beyond me. Captain fantastic Jamaal continued the high standard he's set for himself this season.

Let's take a minute to talk about Lejeune though. He was absolutely outstanding today, well for 93 minutes and 55 seconds, he was out jumped for their goal even so though he was a joy to watch today. He mopped up every ball with class and the bloke can pass as well. 

I'd have to think that is us safe now. The squad and Rafa have done us proud recently, I love the togetherness, grit and determination this team has!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Punkamaniac said:


> :rafa
> 
> Almost safe. It could be a rare 'relaxing' end to the season for Newcastle.


I must admit, putting the terrible run at the end of last year aside, Rafa has done well with the incredibly limited squad you've got (although I did say he would keep you up once you gained promotion). It's a good job that Newcastle fans are so fanatical and sycophantic towards him, because you're all going to have to support him with the absolute state your club is in these days, unless a new buyer comes in minus the flakiness of one of your obese supporters' pie crust coated gravy stained 'famous number 9 shirts' (Not you Punkamaniac you're one of the good ones, which is probably why none of the other deluded Barcelona of the North fans replied to your sensible updates last season :no. The nutters need to keep up the Bobby Robson's ghost Facebook fan group cringe. Don't drive this one out lads :side:


----------



## D-FRY (Jan 31, 2017)

Andre said:


> Barcelona of the North


It's actually Sunderland who used to refer to themselves as Barcelona of the north in jest.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

D-FRY said:


> It's actually Sunderland who used to refer to themselves as Barcelona of the north in jest.


I only ever heard it said about Newcastle during Keegan's first spell. Tbh I can't remember Sunderland ever calling themselves that and I used to live up that way (have Mackem friends), although that was back when McCarthy was in charge in the prem, so they really would have had to have been taking the piss to use that tag.


----------



## D-FRY (Jan 31, 2017)

Andre said:


> I only ever heard it said about Newcastle during Keegan's first spell. Tbh I can't remember Sunderland ever calling themselves that and I used to live up that way (have Mackem friends), although that was back when McCarthy was in charge in the prem, so they really would have had to have been taking the piss to use that tag.


Oh aye, its fully used in jest. I was born and raised here and it became a thing during their "6 in row" era. Barcelona were great still during our Keegan years but they didn't play anything like how they do now. AC Milan were probably the team to be back then, they made three consecutive champions league finals. That said Barcelona joint second with Ajax with two appearances... I'm waffling, we did play canny football though


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

D-FRY said:


> Oh aye, its fully used in jest. I was born and raised here and it became a thing during their "6 in row" era. Barcelona were great still during our Keegan years but they didn't play anything like how they do now. AC Milan were probably the team to be back then, they made three consecutive champions league finals. That said Barcelona joint second with Ajax with two appearances... I'm waffling, we did play canny football though


Yeah it was back when Newcastle finished 3rd in their first season in the prem when I heard it said first. Was when Barcelona were on the verge of their second CL final in three seasons (only to be royally humped by Ajax...).

Good to see someone else on here well versed in their modern football history. You're alright. Just calm it a little bit on the Shelvey for England stuff (class passer and I do rate him, but can be a hot head liability). You're 6 degrees of seperation away from those on here who were seriously writing GAYLE FOR ENGLAND last season :no:


----------



## D-FRY (Jan 31, 2017)

John Beresford = Ronald Koeman
Rob Lee = Jose Mari Bakero
Malcolm Allen = Stoichkov
Andy Cole = Romario
Beardsley = Laudrup

Surely you see the similarities  Just a side thought, Stoichkov, Romario and Laudrup is an absolutely filthy forward line.

Sorry mate, that's one thing I can't do, JonJo should be there, he offers something none of the regulars do. Now I'm not saying he should be a starter but he really should be a squad regular. If you're looking at taking a Wilshere, his brittle bones are no different to Shelvey's temperament, in fact you could argue Wilshere is usually closer to his next injury then Shelvey is to his next red card. Don't even get me started on the likes of Livermore & Henderson.... Right I'll calm it now! 

Poor old Dwight Gayle man, too good a striker for the Championship but not good enough for the Premiership.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

D-FRY said:


> Alright lads (and lasses?).
> 
> Newcastle supporter and general football fan here. I've got to say Newcastle's performance today may have been my favourite of the season, I thought we played out of our skins and man to man, from one to eleven every single one could come of the pitch today knowing they left it all on the field. Shelvey was top draw, how that man is not an England squad regular is beyond me. Captain fantastic Jamaal continued the high standard he's set for himself this season.
> 
> ...


You wanted it a lot more than us today, we just didn't do enough again, that's been the story of our last five or so home games. 

There's a clip been doing the rounds on twitter where your players made about five perfect crunching tackles in a row, great fighting spirit.

You fully deserved the win, capitalised on our shoddy defending, showed fight, showed spirit and defending well when we started to press, Lascelles was great.

Rafa has done a fantastic job, rate we're going you'll overtake us soon :lol

And finally your fans were brilliant today, best away fans to come to the KP this season.


----------



## D-FRY (Jan 31, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> You wanted it a lot more than us today, we just didn't do enough again, that's been the story of our last five or so home games.
> 
> There's a clip been doing the rounds on twitter where your players made about five perfect crunching tackles in a row, great fighting spirit.
> 
> ...


Aye Ritchie, Dummet, Shelvey then Perez with four good old fashioned tackles off the bounce, it's crazy how little things like that mean so much to a fan. As it showcases the heart and desire that all fans wanna see from their players.

Before the match I would of been extremely happy with a point to be honest so it really is a testament to just how well they played that I, like you, feel like the right team won. They certainly were in fine voice like most away days.

Wey you know us geordies mate, forever getting carried away with the wind. I've already booked place tickets to Barcelona, Madrid, Munich & Turin for our champions league campaign next year


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I told my work colleague (who is a Liverpool fan that was very chuffed with their performance against City on Wednesday) that I didn't have much confidence going into the Manchester Derby as I thought City would be looking for a response and I was worried how we would set up. I remember my last words to him before we finished were, _"City's defence is there for the taking and can be got at... as long as the team turn up and show fight and are the complete polar opposite to the way they played at Old Trafford in the reverse fixture even if they lose... I'll be happy"_ Well I got that and much more after that 2nd half performance!

First half, nothing happened for the first 20 minutes, City were moving the ball better but you sort of saw Mourinho's game plan, stay compact and try and hit City on the counter if they make a mistake. The problem was we weren't really pressing except for Herrera but the rest of the forward line and midfielders didn't really offer any press and it was easy for City to start picking up the pace and finding space with their precision passes and quick interplay. United did defend alright for the first part, it wasn't until Valencia conceded a sloppy corner through a sliced clearance that City got the goal from the Kompany header. He got brilliant contact on the ball and made a great, well-timed run but it was poor defending from Smalling. Once they got the first goal, the crowd were suddenly up for it and you could sense the City players could smell blood. They were pressing Pogba, Matic as well as our fullbacks, giving them no time on the ball when United tried to play out from the back. Young was getting caught so many times, every time he stopped to try and cut inside or play a ball back and City kept winning the ball high up the pitch. They were well drilled first half and were rewarded with the well-worked 2nd goal.

After that, I started getting annoyed with the way we were playing and rightfully so. There didn't seem to be any fight in the team, no energy, no cohesion and they severely lacked confidence and direction in the first half. It just seemed like their heads dropped and they didn't know how to react positively. The defence was all over the place and Pogba and Sanchez were trying to do too much with the ball, trying to take on 3 players instead of laying the ball off to an unmarked teammate and gave possession back to City. I really hoped for a miracle to happen 2nd half and for the team to respond to this, show some grit and determination and just put on a much better 45 minutes as that first half was abysmal with no attempt on goal and no attacking threat. Whatever Mourinho told them during the half-time break, it certainly worked as we saw a new, fresh, motivated and rejuvenated United team!

Pogba had a long range effort in the first couple of minutes although our defence was no longer compact and City were still creating chances, included a decent chance before we got our first goal. First off, before I praise the attacking play from Pogba and Sanchez who were integral to the United comeback, I have to praise Herrera, who I thought was the unsung hero of the match. He just pressed and pressed throughout, was the only player I felt put in a decent shift first half and was even better in the second half, won tackles and intercepted the ball, helped protect the back four at times and was brilliant in the last few moments of the match, helping count down the time by shielding the ball and winning free kicks high up the pitch in the City half. (Jesus was really inept during this period where he was losing his temper and this benefited us). Great, solid performance from him. Now then, onto the 2 players getting the most praise; Sanchez and Pogba... they finally arrived in a big game for United this season! The Sanchez turn against Otamendi and the lovely pass for Herrera (who beautifully cushioned the ball down perfectly for Pogba for an assist) that would lead to our first goal as well as the assist for the equalizer and winning the free kick, which resulted in him taking the set piece and executing a perfecting delivery that was put away by Smalling, it really was a superb 15-20 minute spell for him in that second half!

He was winning the ball, pressing well, showing great stamina and energy throughout, his passing was a lot better and he kept running at the back four, who couldn't really handle him. Sanchez was sublime second half! Pogba, my word did he finally turn up and he turned up BIG TIME! The finish for the first goal was great but I was a fan of his equalizer more, the lay off to Sanchez, the well-timed run and the execution of the header was spot on! When we got that 2nd goal I thought to myself... _"we could actually win this... City are vulnerable and there for the taking!"_ and United went up another gear to get the 3rd goal courtesy of passing quicker and better and through pressing high up the pitch. Well done to Smalling, he's been pretty decent this season despite making some errors defensively in numerous games but it was great to see him get the winning goal (and a well taken goal at that) after his mistake for Kompany's goal. It was fantastic to see the passion from him and the other players as they celebrated the resurgence in that second half. Seeing the City crowd looking deflated, teenage boys crying into their fathers arms really made me feel like Eric Cartman, just wanting to taste those sweet tears.

I know it doesn't mean much as it's just delaying the inevitable of City lifting the Premier League trophy but that game was all about pride and denying City the rights to say they won the title on the day of facing and beating United at the Etihad Stadium. You can see how much it meant to both opposition fans and to see City happy and taunting the United fans when they were 2-0 up only to feel devastated by the result as they truly wanted to gloat about winning the title against us yesterday, really was a fantastic feeling for us United supporters and gives us a positive outlook for the final part of this season as well as next season as this can give us great momentum. Credit to Mourinho for lifting the team that second half and obviously giving them a bollocking after the first half performance (although we did play cautiously in that first half which would have been down to his tactics) and major credit to the players for their reaction. It really was a surreal game to watch and a great game that I'm sure the neutral enjoyed.

City were unlucky to go in only 2-0 up due to Sterling's poor finishing and to not get a goal back in the 2nd half, where they should have had a penalty from Young's foul (who could have got red carded but the same could have been said for Bravo last season so I guess it cancels out) and a world class save from De Gea denied them of this. Still, we won and I'm so pleased!

Tl;dr If you ignored the PARAGRAPHS, United were great second half and beat City and I'm very, very happy.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Pep trying a Mourinho mindgame and it backfires spectacularly.

:smugjose

Beating City on away goals over the two legs. 

:smugjose

Sanchez and Pogba flopping their way to victory.

:smugjose

Glorious. The most glorious of games. Raheem Sterling still a meme. Ashley Young wrecking bitches in the name of justice. Blue Moon they sung too soon. Classic City bottle job. GLORIOUS.

:smugjose


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Lloris is having an absolutely :jetbad season and completely getting away with it. *


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

seabs said:


> *Lloris is having an absolutely :jetbad season and completely getting away with it. *


For two reasons as well. Seems like Spurs tend to win in spite of his fuck ups, while hardly anyone comments on how bad he has been. Claudio Bravo last season and Rob Green 2010/11 levels of bad.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Michel Vorm was very good (in 2012 :brodgers) worth giving him a chance, surely rust will come off in a few games.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983357824397955072


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It was already washed; now moving to TV and having limitations on it will make it even worse.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Why start a show with weeks of the season left ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## revolverblue85 (Apr 9, 2018)

COYG!!!!


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I just find it bizarre that Robbie pockets all the cash and the guests get jack.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:salah

:done

40 goals. 30 in the PL.

:done

:salah

Credit to Trent for a tremendous pass too.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Outstanding performance and amazing pass from the "worst player out of all the players at a Top 6 club" Trent Alexander-Arnold


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ I think it was decided and agreed that it was Bakayoko.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Jordi Cruyff scored overhead kicks. Shit players occasionally do great things.

Although I like Trent so it's a moot point.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Bakayoko followed by Cech.

Pool will be fine though, they've got one of the best RB's in the league to come back and replace him in the team once he's fully match fit and playing regularly.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/985266959725088768
If only sterling could finish....


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

in fairness it was a tight angle and sanchez pushed him wide like he should. outrageous pass though.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Seb said:


> Bakayoko followed by Cech.
> 
> Pool will be fine though, they've got one of the best RB's in the league to come back and replace him in the team once he's fully match fit and playing regularly.


Not sure about that, brother. It's tough to imagine Flanno ever playing for the first team again after he Chokeslammed and Punted his girlfriend fpalm


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

:rafa

I think we've secured our place in the Premier League for next season, superb win.


----------



## revolverblue85 (Apr 9, 2018)

Punkamaniac said:


> :rafa
> 
> I think we've secured our place in the Premier League for next season, superb win.


It was a good game. We played like shit. Europa league is a week away and we expect laca/auba to do something with no one to feed them the ball. STILL HAVING CHAMBERS START!!

Not too pissed though as the season has just been blah. Guess we continue to focus on europa and pray we have a good showing against madrid.

Thank god Juventus are still doing good. Just a disappointing season from the gunners. Need several new players this off season INCLUDING wenger going.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Another great result for :rafa and he's done a tremendous job ever since he walked in there. Unlucky to take them down, won the championship and could well achieve a top ten PL place. Esp with all the financial shit too he's had to deal with.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Well done to the United players for not turning up against West Brom and putting in a legit 0/10 performance. West Brom were solid but I honestly can't think of 1 United outfield player that I can say played well... they all looked like they didn't care!

After the positive post last week... it's one step forward and two steps back. Bunch of cunts the lot of them!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

This game alone should be enough for United to sack Jose. He's brought the wrong players in, and doesn't even use them properly to begin with. Sanchez has been absolutely useless. Pogba besides not even a handful of games has been a shell of his Juventus days. Lukaku cannot score goals when needed.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Mikey Mike said:


> This game alone should be enough for United to sack Jose. He's brought the wrong players in, and doesn't even use them properly to begin with. Sanchez has been absolutely useless. Pogba besides not even a handful of games has been a shell of his Juventus days. Lukaku cannot score goals when needed.


I don't disagree with you, but who do you want? A few others agree but I'm interested in the name of the replacement.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Not sure why baggies fans are so happy. 

I'd be raging where has that performance been all season ? 

But no you had a petty fall out with the previous manager, downed tools and got the club relegated. Well done lads. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Pogba was at his best when he had Carrick and Herrera with him last season, any other combo seems to not work for whatever reason. he's a good player but isn't living up to that price tag, be it Mourinho's tactics and set up or just down to him personally

Young is NOT a Premier League standard left back. Mourinho clearly dislikes Shaw for whatever reason but the kid was signed with the intention to be our long term LB, give the bloke a run, he was playing alright when he was starting the last few games and now he's just gone from the match day squad altogether :hmm:

right side has been an issue for years, Nani and Rafael for all their inconsistencies and what not gave us some natural width, but Mata loves cutting inside and is SLOW AF. Valencia can't cross a ball to save his life. needs addressing

Sanchez is a quality player but wasn't what we needed at all. so many other areas that need addressing, it's weird that we are still second with some of the dross we have served up this season tbh

/vent


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Would love to see Burnley finish above Arsenal. :usangle

3 wins away for Arsenal this season. 

what a lovely night of results :lol


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Surely Dyche has to be MOTS if Burnley get to sixth. Phenomenal achievement. It's not like Leicester where they had some top players in Vardy, Kante and Mahrez plus a few other good players. Most of the Burnley side belong in the Championship. It would be regarded as a good season if they stayed up frankly.

Inb4 Andre with a self-indulgent "season isn't over" post accompanied by PARAGRAPHS. :brodgers


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

This is good banter, just like that banter club United (LOLWESTBROM).










:salah:salah:salah


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Salah should do the same thing next time he gets a dubious goal just to take the piss and show Kane what a knob he is.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Destiny said:


> This is good banter, just like that banter club United (LOLWESTBROM).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irish Jet couldn't be any more in your head, time to let it go pal


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Rugrat said:


> Surely Dyche has to be MOTS if Burnley get to sixth. Phenomenal achievement. It's not like Leicester where they had some top players in Vardy, Kante and Mahrez plus a few other good players. Most of the Burnley side belong in the Championship. It would be regarded as a good season if they stayed up frankly.
> 
> Inb4 Andre with a self-indulgent "season isn't over" post accompanied by PARAGRAPHS. :brodgers


Even a 7th place finish would get European football for Burnley and it'll still be a pretty :wow season for them. They don't score many but their defence record is great and there's no doubt of what a top job Dyche has done.

But of course 6th and to pip Arsenal would be even better.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Pep's about to break the goal scoring record and get 100(+) points. He is the manager of the season.

Dyche has done a great job, no doubt. If City just win the title in ordinary fashion, then he is the manager of the season without much discussion. But City are breaking very hard records and doing it in style. They are having a special season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Pep's about to break the goal scoring record and get 100(+) points. He is the manager of the season.
> 
> Dyche has done a great job, no doubt. If City just win the title in ordinary fashion, then he is the manager of the season without much discussion. But City are breaking very hard records and doing it in style. They are having a special season.


Competition is stronger than ever as well given there's a clear top 6 (whereas it's often just been a top 4 and before that just a top 2), don't think there's ever been so many world class managers in the league at one time either.

Some of the stick Kane's got is embarrassing as well. Striker competing for golden boot claims goal he thinks he scored, what a shocker.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I think 7th and Pep wins, 6th is where Dyche should win. Pep had the best side before he [email protected];, an open cheque book and was able to spend his first season more or less getting the side ready for now. Dyche had a shite squad and lost his two best performers - Heaton and Keane. The top six are miles away from everyone and a Championship level squad breaching it is unheard of.

As a slight tangent, I don’t think it’s DEFINITE Citeh break the points record. 11 goals from five matches is gettable but I wouldn’t be surprised either way.

I wouldn’t say the competition has been that bad for first @Seb ; Man Utd are only on course for an 81 point season. As outstanding as Pep has been nobody has put up a fight.

EDIT: The Kane stuff just seems to be banter, I don’t rate it but IIWII


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Swansea (H)
West Ham (A)
Huddersfield (H)
Brighton (H)
Southampton (A)

11 goals if defo gettable.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Probably do get 11 with that, didnt bother checking the games.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Does anybody think that Southgate watching West Ham/Stoke means he drops Joe Hart so he can put both Jack Butland or Jordan Pickford in the England squad? Really poor from Joe Hart. Had the ball in his hand then fumbled that shit for Crouch to pick it off and bury it. Meanwhile Butland didn't really make any mistakes and just got undone by a really good shot from Andy Carroll in the far left corner.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Hart/Butland would be the obvious reason to watch the game. At a big push, maybe he'd be looking at Carroll. Nobody else is realistically getting picked. Tbh, I'd be thinking Butland and Pickford are definites and it being more a case of Pope vs Hart.

Tbf I don't watch England, so I don't have much of a Scooby.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

kane banter is deader than dead.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Vader said:


> Irish Jet couldn't be any more in your head, time to let it go pal


Lol. It's all good. Just some friendly banter.

No Doubt Dyche has done a tremendous job but I personally think that Pep should get manager of the season. Only beaten twice and has had his side play some fantastic football.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I think Allegri would be a great choice to replace Mourinho if that’s the direction. He obviously has loads of experience in Europe and turned Juve into a top 5 club in the world. He has the added advantage of working with ogba2

Realistically he’s taken Juve as far as he can. He may be looking at new challenges than winning Serie A a load of times. Man Utd would have a much bigger budget to work with in the long term.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Alderweireld was the best player vs Brighton, I wasn't expecting much from him but he was pretty good. Son had a decent game too, but that's to be expected. Pretty dull game though, Spurs seemed pretty tepid.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Following on from yesterday - not directly obviously, but Davinson Sanchez was unlucky not to be up for YPOTY, especially being overlooked for a Championship player. Not saying Sessegnon is bad, but it’s a lot easier to look good in the Champs. Dwight Gayle of “Dwight Gayle for England” scored 23 goals there.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Kane being up for a YPOTY award is laughable, especially when he's probably the logical winner. He's 25 in a few months. 21 should be the cut off.

TOTY looks good to me, it's the same team I had except Tarkowski in for Vertonghen and Sterling in for Aguero.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah 21 at the start of season makes sense. Kane being nominated is a joke as you said.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Not really sure how the voting system works as I am pretty sure de Bruyne voted Davinson Sanchez as his 'YPOTY' (Because KDB knows his football) but he hasn't even been nominated?

Think the whole YPOTY thing should be scrapped and changed to 'Breakout Star of the Year' or something a bit more professional and simply be for those who broke through that year or had a breakout year (players under a certain age, under 22 or something similar).


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb said:


> Kane being up for a YPOTY award is laughable, especially when he's probably the logical winner. He's 25 in a few months. 21 should be the cut off.
> 
> TOTY looks good to me, it's the same team I had except Tarkowski in for Vertonghen and Sterling in for Aguero.


Fernandinho should be in for Eriksen imo; two strikers a wing forward and three attacking midfielders is attacking overkill. If they are hell bent on having two strikers per year to fit the 442, I'd replace Aguero with Firmino.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wenger official out at the end of the season


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

No i wanted him to stay damnit ?.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wenger Out. For the last time.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Pray for Ty


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Only Arsenal manager I've ever known :mj2


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Vieira is the favourite for the Arsenal job :hmm:

:brodgers is among the favourites. Banter aside, they could do far worse than him.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol if they appoint vieira 

Doing a mediocre job at an mls club qualifies you to manage arsenal apparently. 

Go out and get simeone or allegri. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The day has finally arrived.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

The guy should have bowed out after the FA cup win, now he has to hope his tainted legacy is fixed a bit by winning the Europa league.

I hope they do win it, I actually like Wenger but he's dragged his heels in that job for too long.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

We’ve needed a new manager for a while and Arsene hasn’t been an elite head coach in a long time. Big the Big Man lived and breathed Arsenal more than any person has ever lived and breathed a club; sometimes to his and the club’s detriment. 

He gave me Thierry Henry. He gave me Patrick Vieira. He gave me Aaron Ramsey and Mesut Ozil and an unbeaten season. Some of the best experiences I’ve ever had were watching Arsene Wenger’s Arsenal.

He is, was and always will be better than all you cunts.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Would like to see Arsenal go for Setien(Real Betis) as their next manager.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Would like to see Arsenal go for Setien(Real Betis) as their next manager.


Fantastic shout, would be my choice as well.

Shrewd from :smugwenger to announce this now so he can be appreciated by the fans for what he did in the past, now that they know he's leaving - as opposed to being hounded out in the summer after another terrible season.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I am sceptical of Setien, other than this season he's yet to have a top half finish. Will his approach fit a title challenging team that can't afford to concede many goals?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Watch them go and win the Europa now :armfold

Yeah I know they've got Atletico, so it's more unlikely, but.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rugrat said:


> I am sceptical of Setien, other than this season he's yet to have a top half finish. Will his approach fit a title challenging team that can't afford to concede many goals?


Arsenal aren't a title challenging team. They're closer to 20th than 1st.

Setien's had several outstanding seasons in a row now at two different clubs. Betis were nowhere last season and are now 5th and playing the most entertaining football in Spain. Las Palmas were mid table last season (and the season before), and are now dead and buried.

I would've had him over Valverde at Barca.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb said:


> Arsenal aren't a title challenging team.
> 
> Setien's had phenomenal seasons back-to-back at two different clubs. Betis were nowhere last season and are now 5th, Las Palmas were mid table last season and are now dead and buried. Also plays the most entertaining football in Spain. I would've had him over Valverde at Barca.


The manager they get will be one who they think who will have them challenging for titles. They've spent over £300m in the last three seasons and the new manager will be thrown another £100m+. They won't get someone just to challenge for the top four again.

I'm aware that Setien hasn't had much chance to get a team in the top half, I think it's too much risk for a club like Arsenal. I'm aware that while his style is entertaining, it concedes too many goals which will prevent Arsenal having an 85-90 point season. His style is probably more suited to Barcelona, with him playing from the back and high pressing and having an elite defence and them being far superior to most teams in the league.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Rugrat said:


> The manager they get will be one who they think who will have them challenging for titles. They've spent over £300m in the last three seasons and the new manager will be thrown another £100m+. They won't get someone just to challenge for the top four again.
> 
> I'm aware that Setien hasn't had much chance to get a team in the top half, I think it's too much risk for a club like Arsenal. I'm aware that while his style is entertaining, it concedes too many goals which will prevent Arsenal having an 85-90 point season. His style is probably more suited to Barcelona, with him playing from the back and high pressing and having an elite defence and them being far superior to most teams in the league.


Arsenal wouldn't get 85-90 points next season with Brian Clough as manager, their roster is actually so overhyped and in need of a massive overhaul.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Arsenal wouldn't get 85-90 points next season with Brian Clough as manager, their roster is actually so overhyped and in need of a massive overhaul.


The new manager will have money and freedom to aim for that presumably.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Not sure if West Brom away will be any trickier after their result and performance last week. It does add a different element to the match if they can continue like that, so it's up to us to turn up and take our chances. Our top 4 place isn't complete yet, although it's likely, we still need to make sure we get the points we should get to make sure.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Rugrat said:


> The new manager will have money and freedom to aim for that presumably.


Even prime Wenger wouldn't be able to overhaul this squad in one summer window. It'll take two summers at least. £100m gets you a top drawer player and a back-up striker at this point. But hey, at least we don't need a back-up striker anymore! :banana


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

GOD OF CUNT said:


> Even prime Wenger wouldn't be able to overhaul this squad in one summer window. It'll take two summers at least. £100m gets you a top drawer player and a back-up striker at this point. But hey, at least we don't need a back-up striker anymore! :banana


In terms of strikers/attacking midfielders, you’re fine. It’s mainly defensively there’s issues where players are cheaper, which is why I was sceptical on Setien. I was using £100m as a minim really, could easily imagine double being spent. I doubt they get 85-90 points but getting someone who would give them the best chance possible of that should be the aim.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:carlo is coming


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rugrat said:


> The manager they get will be one who they think who will have them challenging for titles. They've spent over £300m in the last three seasons and the new manager will be thrown another £100m+. They won't get someone just to challenge for the top four again.
> 
> I'm aware that Setien hasn't had much chance to get a team in the top half, I think it's too much risk for a club like Arsenal. I'm aware that while his style is entertaining, it concedes too many goals which will prevent Arsenal having an 85-90 point season. His style is probably more suited to Barcelona, with him playing from the back and high pressing and having an elite defence and them being far superior to most teams in the league.


Don't see any reason why Setien can't be that person, he's earned a chance at an Arsenal/Valencia level club. You can tell he's got what it takes to succeed at the top just by watching his teams play. He's also drastically different to Wenger, which is what I feel Arsenal need.

Betis have 7 clean sheets in their last 9 games. They're much better at the back after signing Bartra - showing Setien can be shrewd in the market with defenders as well.

With regards to Arsenal's attack, all the other teams in the top six have better attacking options, perhaps touch and go with Chelsea now that they've signed Aubameyang.

Crazy to think Arsenal are going to have an 85-90 point season, they'd need about 8 new starters at least. The board have stuck with Wenger under-performing for years, I think you overestimate their ambition.

I agree with HoL though, they'll probably go with the fat fraud - leave Setien alone at Betis so he can take the Barca job within the next few years.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Remember when everyone wanted Simone.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ferguson and Wenger were supposed to die in their jobs :no:


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb said:


> Don't see any reason why Setien can't be that person, he's earned a chance at an Arsenal/Valencia level club. You can tell he's got what it takes to succeed at the top just by watching his teams play. He's also drastically different to Wenger, which is what I feel Arsenal need.
> 
> Betis have 7 clean sheets in their last 9 games. They're much better at the back after signing Bartra - showing Setien can be shrewd in the market with defenders as well.
> 
> ...


Fair point with the first couple of paragraphs. I haven't seem them much post Bartra, but I was iffy as I thought their balls to the wall style could have issues with a top side. I would say Arsenal are a much bigger side than Valencia - though looking at the last 15 years they're similar but Arsenal have more money to spend. 

I don't think Arsenal will have an 85-90 point season, just what they should be aspiring for. It will be the target the season after next realistically. They are Arsenal, they should at least set big ambitions. They were lax with Wenger after many years and him rebuilding the club, but you'd expect them to be tough from the off given there will be far less emotional attachment to the new manager. Wenger was able to get 79 points and lead most of the campaign in 13/14 with only one world class player - I think with major money this season and new faces it's a fair aim to get near 85.

There's no obvious front runner with the bookies, so you're led to assume Arsenal haven't already decided the replacement for certain. Ancelotti would be a good choice, bad league record aside (not in England). I don't think he's a fraud, he's not done brilliantly everywhere over his career but he's still a good manager.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Brendao at Arsenal would be fun to see.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

West Ham have given Arsenal permission to speak to David Moyes even though Arsenal have not asked for it. :evil


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Brock said:


> West Ham have given Arsenal permission to speak to David Moyes even though Arsenal have not asked for it. :evil


I think a couple of the Wenger Out brigaders a few seasons ago suggested Moyes as a replacement for Wenger :lol


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Nicolas Otamendi has broken the record for the number of completed passes in a single Premier League campaign.
The City centre-back, selected in the 2017-18 PFA Team of the Year, has registered 2,902 passes, which is more than any other player has managed since data began being collected in the 2006-07 season.

It eclipses the previous best of 2,829 set by Cesc Fabregas in 2015-16.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

"Pitch was too dry"

:klopp

Another draw from a commanding position. 11 draws in the league now this season. We were in control today and should have had a penalty too, but the last ten minutes curse cost us again and so did our frailty at defending crosses. Karius in no man's land didn't help matters.

Yeah I know top four is all but sealed, but it's not yet 100% and the points are still very important. Yea we made changes and have Roma to come, but it's still disappointing we keep giving away goals and points in this manner.

Pleased for Ings though. 

Plus :salah of course. Once again. Just one more goal needed.

Onto midweek....


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Klopp being arrogant and obnoxious yet again. But managing media darlings like Pool + Dortmund and drinking beer means he’s a nice bloke.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Vorm is starting @Rugrat

why the fuck don't mentions work


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Oh okay


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Can always bank on Tottenham to choke in important games.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

> "I don't think that point will help West Brom massively, it is a complete waste of points. They don't need it, we would have needed it," Klopp added.
> 
> "They are happy now, we are not happy. We stay in the league, they don't stay in the league - it is a strange situation."


What a grade A prick :mj4


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Savage from :klopp


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Maybe his team should have done a self-indulgent lap of honour like the last 2-2 draw they had with WBA. The amount of salt from Klopp :banderas


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I love Klopp but yeah that was stupid as fuck and comes off as bitter as hell. Leave the bitter shit to Jose


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I like Jose and Klopp because they say the same shit I say whenever I lose or draw in FM


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Roy Mustang said:


> I love Klopp but yeah that was stupid as fuck and comes off as bitter as hell. Leave the bitter shit to Jose


im pretty sure Mourinho has never blamed a defeat on the wind or BT Sports :mj4


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Big Man said:


> im pretty sure Mourinho has never blamed a defeat on the wind or BT Sports :mj4


Jose has blamed his team doctor, floodlights, fans, the media, the pitch, the fixture list etc when things have not gone his way. Klopp is bad for it but Jose is the king of making excuses.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nothing will ever beat Klopp blaming a windy Anfield.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Roy Mustang said:


> Jose has blamed his team doctor, floodlights, fans, the media, the pitch, the fixture list etc when things have not gone his way. Klopp is bad for it but Jose is the king of making excuses.


Klopp blamed the wind and the grass. There's no topping that. That's TY from ArsenalFanTV level.

Klopp and Guardiola are just as bad as Mourinho, they just hide it well. Whenever things go wrong they show their true colours


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Mourinho blaming a children's charity for a loss far surpasses any of Klopp's stupid comments.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Imagine dragging Mourinho into this, got some issues you lot :lol


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Classic Spurs and classic Poch last night btw. For the second time this season, they get themselves ahead in a major knockout tie and then conceded two unanswered goals in their own ground to go out.

Players like Kane and Eriksen might be looking at what Kyle Walker did now - got himself out and is now playing for a better team, winning trophies, being paid far more, and under a better manager.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

"A team like West Brom do not need a wet pitch, they can do it next year playing on a dry pitch in the Championship"

Klopp hates West Brom as much as I do. The GOAT :banderas

I love how mad he makes people with comments like these :banderas


----------



## Bun Dem (Apr 2, 2017)

Another trophyless season for the world class Poch. But he's not gonna worry about the meaningless FA cup since it's so beneath him even though he's won fuck all in his entire managerial career. Well done.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Spurs have an _interesting_ trophy cabinet from the last ten years










:lmao

I think Kane, Eriksen, Toby, Rose and Sanchez (eventually) should all look at leaving and leave Alli to rot with a trophyless career. :banderas



DA Attitoodz69 said:


> I love how mad he makes people with comments like these :banderas


I think out of the people here and him; he's the one that's mad.

Thanks for merging my posts @Brock ; I shouldn't be cluttering the thread double posts making shots at your manager. (Y)


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Smalling had Kane in his pocket wow fucking wow.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

T'Challa said:


> Smalling had Kane in his pocket wow fucking wow.


Same Smalling that probably won't be in the world cup squad for England[emoji38]

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Big Game Poch strikes again. All joking aside though the idea of Spurs’ top players needing to leave to achieve success is nonsense. They’re a top team. The argument that all the teams below City are having sub par seasons because they’ve not mounted a title challenge is ridicolous. City this season are an anomolay and they work both ways. Finishing 15-20 points behind the Champions isn’t an accurate benchmark in terms of judging everyone else’s success this season. If an offer comes in from a City or a Bayern or a Barca or a Madrid I can understand why players would have their heads turned because duh. That’s not a knock on Sours. Madrid came calling and we lost Ronaldo. It happens. It’s kinda nonsense that players like Eriksen and Alderweireld should be looking for moves away though. Starting XI wise they’re super strong. They probably need another elite player or two to match City but unless City match this season’s form again then I expect the rest of this season’s top 4 to be right with them next year. 

Also Klopp in arrogant twat shocker. Biggest fraud since David Bellion. *


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Rugrat said:


> Probably do get 11 with that, didnt bother checking the games.


Swansea (H) *5-0*
West Ham (A)
Huddersfield (H)
Brighton (H)
Southampton (A)

11 to get.. 5 is a solid start 

Bullet from KDB, and Foden great cameo. 83% & 1015 passes :done


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Hope Swansea are going to refund their fans for travelling all that way to watch that gutless display...


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Spurs aren’t a top team, they’ve won nothing and haven’t reached a final. They haven’t even mounted a proper title challenge yet. Levy’s pay structure means they can’t even compete on wages, so the notion of them bringing in an elite player doesn’t hold any water for me.

Finishing 15-20 points behind the champions is a poor season really. The most Man City can get is 102, 20 points behind that is an underwhelming total, particularly for United.

It’s not that far-fetched that Spurs players look elsewhere for success. Spurs haven’t had any - Danny Rose mentioned it when hinting at a move.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*An 83 point season which we're on course for isn't underwhelming. It'd win the title some seasons and take it to the wire most seasons and is by far the most we've had post Fergie. If we win our final 4 games which we should we'll end up with I think either the 2nd or 3rd most points total for a team finishing 2nd. 

Like I said, if a team like Madrid or Bayern come in for players like Kane then obviously they'd go. But we're talking the very elite of the elite here. If players value FA Cups then cool but the reality is Spurs absolutely have mounted a title challenge with this current squad, they've got youth on their side and if they stay together then they absolutely will mount another probably closer title challenge. If I'm a player looking for a move to the Premier League they'd be above Chelsea, Liverpool and Arsenal on my list. If they're not a top team then essentially only City in this league are and that's a stupidly narrow definition of the term. *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

League is worse than ever (or at least since the 90's) below the top 6 though. Second is only something to shout about if you're in the title race, but that's been over since Christmas. Only matters in the context of getting top 4/securing CL football, and the potential to push on next season - although I think City walk it again tbh.

Fully agreed on Poch - great manager, but not amongst the elite. Was schooled by Jose yesterday.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I consider United, Chelsea and Citeh top teams, based on their successes and money

When was Spurs title challenge? It’s a little generous to include 16/17

83 points would have won three of the last 15 titles. They’d only win the league if other sides all shit the bed. You don’t spend £300m on second. They’re highest points total post Fergie is 70 - they’d be in fifth or sixth with that, it’s more an indictment on managers post Fergie than this season.

I’d be surprised you’d go to Liverpool over Spurs, they’d pay you more money - they’re doing better domestically and in Europe. It depends what you look for


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Move to Spurs if you want to avoid criticism in the media and be a national treasure but not win a thing.
Move to Liverpool if you want to play sexy football but then have to also watch your defence & keeper fuck up your hard work.
Move to City if you want to be the most pretentious fuck on Earth but win leagues.
Move to Chelsea if you want to ruin your fucking life playing with Bakayoko.
Move to Arsenal if you're a mong.
Move to United if you're a fine, upstanding, beautiful human being who wants to save the world one Romelu at a time.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Sane and Salah are YPOTY and POTY. They made the right calls on both


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:salah

Happy to see that Sane got YPOTY. Fully deserved. Thought they would bottle it and give it to Kane.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

In all honesty, Kane would deserve it over Sane. But as Seb mentioned, Kane shouldn't have been up for the award when he's four months from 25.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:salah

:KLOPP

What a season he's had. More than fully deserving.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

No matter how much the press write it, i still dont think Oxlade being injured is a "great loss" to englands world cup hopes :lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

He's been in good form for us and with our other injuries too, he's a loss for us atm and that's what I care more about.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp yet another frustrating draw. Couldn't believe Salah didn't score that one great chance he had. A pedestrian end of season match, but no new injuries luckily and it's all about Wednesday now. Plus top four is still in our hands with one win needed.

Just all these draws we've had this season needs to be addressed.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

:silverc alace


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Claude Puel :gtfo

Worst appointment since Gary Megson.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Paulo Sousa was much worse


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Rugrat said:


> Paulo Sousa was much worse


Wasn't the right fit but Gary Megson pips him I think, he's the only manager that Leicester have had where I actually made an effort to confront him and give him verbals.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Darren Moore

Take a bow 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Huddersfield are down. *


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Alright_Mate said:


> Wasn't the right fit but Gary Megson pips him I think, he's the only manager that Leicester have had where I actually made an effort to confront him and give him verbals.


I mean Sousa was worse than Puel. I'd consider Leicester an upper mid table club, so I'd say he's doing the bare minimum to stay in the job atm. He could be doing a lot worse. Look at Stoke and Southampton for how quickly things can go to shit at similar clubs - Sousa was outright bad.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Rugrat said:


> I mean Sousa was worse than Puel. I'd consider Leicester an upper mid table club, so I'd say he's doing the bare minimum to stay in the job atm. He could be doing a lot worse. Look at Stoke and Southampton for how quickly things can go to shit at similar clubs - Sousa was outright bad.


4 wins from 18 league games, shit performances at home to Stoke, Swansea, Southampton, Bournemouth and Newcastle and the football we are seeing is fucking terrible, football that could put you to sleep, exactly what Southampton fans said about him.

The guy is absolute delusional trash, the past two weeks he classed the 0-0 home draw to Southampton as a good performance and yesterday he took out Dragovic and put Wes Morgan back in.

The position we are in is about right for us, the football we are seeing is unacceptable.

Getting rid is a gamble worth taking, Southampton's gamble backfired, Stoke went from Pulis to Lambert, Leicester City have a bit more class than that.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Who would you like to see take over?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*He’s actually a great asset you know once you get over manager’s thinking he can be Paul Scholes. Gone completely under the radar but Lindelof has been fantastic the last couple of months. *


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Hard fought win for United against the Arsenal U21s.

Hats off to them.

Onto Europe we go.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Hard fought :lol we never got out of 3rd gear, nor was it really required.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Either way, I'm very happy with the way Calum 'Babyface' Chambers, our young Greek farmer Kostas and the fellas from the Boondocks denied the 150-200 million pound strikeforce of Lukaku, Pogba and Sanchez for most of the game. 

Our future looks bright.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

One of those three you named scored, another one of them had it cleared off the line by Bellerin seconds before. Like I said, don't take much notice of the performance from either team. Maitland-Niles, the Greek lad and Chambers did well, however we've seen Chambers have utter stinkers so it's hard to judge anything off it.

Arsenal did well to stay in it and keep United at bay, however this was an utterly pointless game for both teams - as evident by the effort shown by both teams. Don't get carried away with anything you saw.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Chambers is still young and with a new manager who will give a shit about defence in training, he'll be a sought after defender in 5 years.

As for the game, there are positives for us to take than negatives. It wasn't a crucial game but you still play the football that you want to play and you still try and get it up anyway. We did that but we just got unfortunately undone from the crosses. Apart from Martial and Fellani with the headers, I wasn't really worried about anybody in the United team attacking wise. You lot better keep Martial because even in a dead game as a sub he was class. 

With Wenger gone now, it'll be Mourinho out. :smugwenger


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I thought Martial had a mixed appearance, everything was good besides his end product. Once the new Arsenal manager comes in, then you'll be able to judge these Arsenal players as they've had it far too easy with Arsene as manager and aren't getting pushed at all. I'm sure Mustafi is a competent defender but he's been awful for Arsenal under Wenger. A few players with some genuine ability but a winners attitude and you'll be up the table assumably.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Remember when we beat arsenal under van gaal with a reserve team? That was great. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

We were strolling around. There was no intensity or urgency until the last 25 mins or so, when we dominated. Not much to analyze, we played like we had nothing to play for because we don’t.

I am getting rather concerned about Sanchez. Don’t think he has the legs anymore. Gets physically dominated in most games and lacks the explosiveness that was a feature of his game at Arsenal. Maybe the break will do him good but it was always a red flag given his age, games played and style. He’ll still show moments of genius like he did vs Spurs and City but we need more. He works hard but is sluggish and struggling to carry the ball with any effect.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Probably needs a break. Him putting up his feet for the World Cup will do him some good for next season.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Martial is an absolute fucking clown. 

Never want to see him in a United shirt again. Him and his fanboys on Twitter can fuck off and find a new club. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Poor all round from most of them tonight. It's worrying that I'm not arsed about losing though, 2nd, 3rd or 4th means fuck all besides being a mile behind City. Like the Spurs game I'd expect us to raise our game vs Chelsea in the final. I'd hope so anyway or else Hazard is bumming us.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

What is the point in Juan Mata?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Olympiakos have cancelled Kevin Mirallas' loan short after constant bad performces, so he returns to Everton who had given away his number 11 to Theo Walcott... 

He'll be gone in the summer to anyone willing to take him I assume.


----------



## jannettysocks (May 2, 2018)

Nice top flight run it was for a while there for Stoke


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

West Brom man..



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

jannettysocks said:


> Nice top flight run it was for a while there for Stoke


Good riddance, shit football shit fans.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992843735552659458

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992844137547395073
Get well soon, Sir Alex.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Fucking abysmal from Leicester again this afternoon.

Boos at half time, Boos at full time, chants of "You're getting sacked in the morning" and "You don't know what you're doing", sarcastic cheers when we finally had a shot on target on 85 minutes, it's become that bad.

The most entertaining thing of that game was a pitch invader, says it all.

Chairman gave him a vote of confidence yesterday but that won't last, Puel has to go. Arsenal next, not won away in 2018, guaranteed to get their first at the KP on Wednesday.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

See ya round Arsene. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Better than everycunt.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Get well soon Sir Alex. Thoughts and prayers to his family also, hope he makes a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Expected that result, this team's head just isn't in the league at all right now. Ox is a huge miss as well. If we finish 5th and lose the CL final. :sodone


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cannot see Brighton getting anything at Anfield, nor Spurs droping 3 ponts from their final 2 games. We have left it far too late. Wasn't even a good performance today. Just lucky that Liverpool were probably tired.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

We started ok and looked bright enough, but soon tired after 15 minutes or so and the second half esp we were lethargic and lacked ideas. Despite our good record there, I'd thought it'll be a tight game and we didn't really create anything.

12 draws in the league is very frustrating as it's left us still needing a win and with the fortune of a better goal difference to stay in the top four. We should have wrapped it up long before now but that's 1 win our last 5 league games now leaving us in this predicament.

I expect us to beat Brighton but I'm still not taking it for granted. It's been an excellent season with the CL run and consistently being in the top four, but it's still frustrating we find ourselves going into the final game still not assured of a CL place through the league. Today showed our lack of good options on the bench too with our current injuries. We really need a back up striker in the summer too tbh.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Kinda limped over line here but Spurs secure a Champions League spot. Been really disappointed with the last couple of week but at least now we can look forward to building for next season.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

We finally won a game at home :shocked:

Arsenal allowed us to play football last night though and them going down to 10 certainly helped. Arsenal gave us far too much space, from defence to midfield there was no organisation whatsoever, you could see why they haven't won an away league game in 2018.

We played with much more intensity though and pressed them at the right moments.

Puel still has to go though, way Arsenal played suited us, watching us against the likes of Swansea, Stoke, Southampton, Newcastle and West Ham is an entirely different story.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Rooney off to DC United

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Last nights game against West Ham was poor to watch. It was A LOT better than the Brighton game, which was the most agonising 90 minutes I've watched this season (worse than Sevilla and West Brom for me as at least in those matches we created some clear cut chances) but still, it's not saying much. Positives for me were Sanchez played well despite not really having a real chance to score as he kept coming deep and taking up Pogba's position. Still, I thought he worked hard, made some dangerous runs and held the ball really well when under pressure and did create some chances for us. Hopefully with a couple of months off over summer it will do him the world of good and he'll come back fresh and even better next season.

Another positive was getting the cleansheet and therefore, De Gea secured the Premier League Golden Glove, which he fully deserves. So pleased for him! Also thought Shaw had a pretty solid game, he sort of tired towards the end but I thought he did really well in the first half and in patches of the second half.

First half I felt we were better and created 2 or 3 good chances and then tried from distance through Lingard and then second half I thought we had a decent 10 minute spell but then West Ham started to come back into the game and were the much better and more composed team in majority of that second half. Still, the quality of football, especially in attack for us has been very poor and seems to be getting worse as the season has gone on and really needs to be worked on and added to next season. We are crying out for young, new Fullbacks as I really don't want to see Valencia and Young be the #1 picks for those positions next season.

It was also abundantly clear that Mourinho was happy to settle for the draw to secure 2nd place where we had no real striker. I mean at one point during the second half, I counted 7 players all around or near the West Ham box but no one made a run into it, not even Pogba and they were just passing sideways and backwards and then it was easily broken up by the congested West Ham defence who then went on the break. Just highlights how we hardly created second half (and resorted to long distance shots in the end) and how truly woeful our attack was for parts of the game and to me, that feels like it was Mourinho's gameplan. Also making one attacking sub was a joke but there you go... we have 2nd place wrapped up, let's just get this season over with, get the FA Cup done (and hopefully win it) and fingers crossed we make improvements next season both in terms of the team and the football.

Onto the final game at Old Trafford this season against Watford. I actually hope we see a couple of youngsters featured, I'd love to see Gomes and Chong being given a few minutes on Sunday.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Rui Faria is off in the summer apparently.

New assistant could be a good thing for Jose though. Freshen things up.

Edit: Confirmed


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995351754714832899

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Goro Majima said:


> Rui Faria is off in the summer apparently.
> 
> New assistant could be a good thing for Jose though. Freshen things up.
> 
> ...


ENNISKILLEN's OWN Kieran McKenna apparently. Was expecting Carrick but delighted to see him promoted - His work with the U-18's has been superb. Plays very attacking football too so an interesting appointment for a Mourinho side.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm hoping we won't need any :rafa favours as we should be beating Brighton to finally finish the job off ourselves. Still can't believe it's come down to the last day in regards to our top four place tho, should have been wrapped up weeks ago.

Final PL day of the season already :mj2


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

this is the worst day of the season, no more EPL until August now :mj2

I mean yeah World Cup and Champions League/Europa Finals also, but nothing compares to the Premier League tbh


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Thank fuck it's over.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Agreed

Worst premier league season of all time. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Renegade™ said:


> this is the worst day of the season, no more EPL until August now :mj2
> 
> I mean yeah World Cup and Champions League/Europa Finals also, but nothing compares to the Premier League tbh


See what you did there

















:mj2






















Guess we do have the WC to come :moore


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:salah record breaker

:KLOPP

:banderas what a player


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*



Vader said:


> 1. City *0*
> 2. United *0*
> 3. Chelsea *+2*
> 4. Liverpool *0*
> ...


Southampton and Burnley aside, Brighton and Brom too perhaps, I predicted a lot better than what I assumed I had!


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

We need to do all we can to keep hold of :rafa for the foreseeable future.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Well that's one of the worst seasons I've ever experienced.. 

I hope August takes a long time to come around, especially if gravy tits is still around.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> Well that's one of the worst seasons I've ever experienced..
> 
> I hope August takes a long time to come around, especially if gravy tits is still around.


Who do you want to replace him?


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Transfer window opens on Thursday. Silly season is almost upon us.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Going to be interesting esp as it's shortened now until 1st Aug isn't it.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> Well that's one of the worst seasons I've ever experienced..
> 
> I hope August takes a long time to come around, especially if gravy tits is still around.


Well you should be happy today then. :lol


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Not happy with West Ham letting Moyes go after just 6 months :armfold.

He kept us up and we were starting to build a little momentum. Should have been given more time.

If we get Big Sam again....:fuckthis


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> Well you should be happy today then. :lol


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Brock said:


> Going to be interesting esp as it's shortened now until 1st Aug isn't it.


Unless I'm mistaken, I believe the *new* transfer window will close at 5pm the day before the opening day.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Ah. So The final day merry go round is on the eve of the big kick off.

Fun times ahead


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

HELLO??? Anybody in here?

Member when FA Cup final day was the most hyped day of the domestic fixture list? I member...

:jose

I'm going to be FURIOUS if Mourinho and Conte aren't engaged in a sparring session by the end of this nonsense, FURIOUS I tell you. Fuck subtext, this is the real story. This is the final chapter!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Genuinely don't give a fuck about the final. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Mourinho's season in a nutshell:

Spends an absolute shit ton in the window. Supplements the most expensive midfielder in football history by adding the most expensive striker in premier league history ogba2

Proceeds to play absolutely dross football :kenny

Embarrassed in Europe by a Sevilla team who couldn't even win a game for 3 months after dominating and winning at Old Trafford ique2

Fails to win either of the domestic cups, despite getting an essentially FREE ROUTE to the trophy by drawing Spurs (perennial bottlers) and then Conte (perennial final bottler) :jose

19 points off winning the title, out of the race by Christmas :berlino

All this after finishing SIXTH in the league last season and with a points tally closer to Bournemouth than the title winners Chelsea and behind even :smugwenger

If any of the other ELITE clubs had back-to-back seasons like that, manager is straight out of the door enaldo2

:antijose :antijose :antijose


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Icing on the cake will be the Scousers winning the European cup. 

What a shite season.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

They had Eden Hazard, we had Alegless Sanchez. 

The difference between the teams. Played well in the second half but it wasn’t to be. Those full backs need to be put down. Rashford was high. The forwards aren’t good enough. Too much money spent for such shite to be tolerated. Mourinho will be on thin ice throughout next season. Pressure is on.

Congrats to Chelsea. Cunts.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Thought the second half was pretty entertaining and United created some good chances. Shame for them that they couldn't finish for shit and Jones had the disaster of all disasters in the first half. Even then, Herrera was supposed to be man marking Hazard (hence the huge gap with Jones fast asleep) while Smalling failed to read the situation and sweep across despite having great recovery pace. Really bad defending from a tactical perspective and I'm not even blaming Jose, none of the players took responsibility. 

Pogba continues to leave me underwhelmed and I still don't get the hype a whole two seasons later. Sanchez finally failed to deliver in a wembley cup match. The highly overrated Rashford's terrible performance gives Jose an easy opportunity to finish his political hit, before loaning him out to some dross like Everton.

Chelsea did the bare minimum to win in all honesty. Other than the free gift penalty situation and the Kante counter to set up Alonso, they didn't really create much and rode their luck defensively. It takes a massive fuck up not to beat a Chelsea team in this form. A very poor game technically for this level of clubs.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Back 3 and Kante were great. Rely too much on defence and have all season and that's why we are celebrating this cup, but ultimately are rueing this season.

Well done to Conte. I am happy he got his first cup win. But let's be honest, he hasn't really wanted to be here for a long time now. He's hated every bit of this season as everyone involved with Chelsea. For reasons I understand, but also, he has failed to just take it on the chin and try to do his best. 

He's delivered the Premier League and the FA Cup in two years. That cannot be sniffed at. But now it's time for an amicable split for the good of club, manager and players.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Sums up how shit this season has been and how painful it has been to watch United, especially since the turn of the year. Honestly though, I expected this and predicted this outcome yesterday when I was out with my work colleagues. I told them I can see the players not turning up due to how abysmal we've been the past month and how we don't look a threat going forward, especially when Lukaku is out of the team and we have Rashford playing as the lone striker (who has been terrible recently when given opportunities there). Some of them thought we'd beat Chelsea comfortably but I said it will be a tight game and will end 1-0 or 2-1. 

So glad the season is over now, I need a break from watching this dross. I honestly wouldn't care if Mourinho does leave now as although we've improved our league form, the football has still been abysmal after all the money spent, we don't have an identity, the players don't look happy, the attacking football is woeful (we are poor on set pieces and corners despite our sometimes physical presence), the list of negativity is endless!

However, he will be given his 3rd season but hopefully he now realises we should not be playing Young and Valencia at full back and calamity Jones needs to be let go, the guy always has a stupid mistake in him and is always injured. No idea why in 2018 we're still starting with a centreback duo of Smalling and Jones, it has catastrophe written all over it! Fingers crossed also Sanchez having the summer off does him the world of good as he's looked so slow and sluggish, has lost that burst of acceleration to get away from opposing players but today, he couldn't do that... definitely been a very disappointing signing but we'll see what happens next season.

I thought Martial looked dangerous when he came on but fluffed a couple of decent chances and held onto the ball far too long but he was head and shoulders better than Rashford. Just a shame that despite that really good Pogba header that went wide, we didn't really create much and I thought we were dreadful in the last 10 minutes when we were chasing for the equalizer, just looked devoid of ideas but I guess that's our season in a nutshell.

Congratz to Chelsea though, they deserved it and defended resolutely throughout. They weren't great but they got the job done. Just hope we can bounce back from this but after the 9 months of turgid shit I've endured, I don't have high hopes but we'll see. Mourinho has to deliver next season or else he could and should be gone.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Terrible game. Chelsea got the goal, stopped playing for the majority of the next 70 minutes, and still held on for the win. United can claim they deserved better, but they only threatened once Chelsea started sitting unnecessarily deep. Fitting end to a lousy season...


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

2 pretty bad teams and a very good match for those suffering from insomnia.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Most debates revolve around which team deserved to win more. Not today. Today, there's no doubt that United deserved to _lose _more. 

Also, how the fuck did the rest of the top six finish behind us? We've had like 5 or 6 good-to-great performances all season, a similar amount of meh-to-whatevs performances and a whole bunch of whatever that was today.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League 2017/18 Season*

Well, I guess it's time to go back to the predictions I made at the start of the season and see how wrong I was.



V. Skybox said:


> *1. Manchester City* // actual position 1st. Yep.
> *2. Chelsea* // actual position 5th. I believed in Conte too much.
> *3. Tottenham* // actual position 3rd. Yep.
> *4. Arsenal* // actual position 6th. What is it with me and overrating Arsenal.
> ...


Overall I feel this league was quite bottom heavy, hopefully next year will be more balanced


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

United lose the FA Cup and are about to sign Talisca. A dumpster fire Nani/Balotelli hybrid to solve our attacking woes.

Liverpool about to win the CL and sign Nabil Fekir. The player I wanted us to sign more than anyone since David Silva, who went to Man City.

What sort of darkest timeline bullshit are we in right now?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Apparently Unai Emery looks as if he's got the Arsenal job.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Never rated Emery that highly and said as much before he took the PSG job. I know some posters have a foreign bias but so what if you beat a load of shit teams to win the Wafer Cup? In the last ten years, we’ve seen Dnipro, Braga, Shakhtar, Fulham and a team in the 25th best league reach the final.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

Well now Arsenal is going to challenge Europa League hard next season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Emery is a proven bottler with a dreadful record against big teams. The managerial equivalent of Gonzalo Higuain. Not much English either. Classic Arsenal.

The most important figure off the pitch at Sevilla for those EL wins was Monchi.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Emery's league away form in the 2015-16 with Sevilla is worrying. As is his first season with PSG in general. He's not bad at all, he definitely does have highlights and he's achieved the minimum at Valencia, PSG and Sevilla in terms of titles and league positions but taking charge of Arsenal after Wenger is some huge challenge.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Seb said:


> Emery is a proven bottler with a dreadful record against big teams. The managerial equivalent of Gonzalo Higuain. Not much English either. Classic Arsenal.
> 
> The most important figure off the pitch at Sevilla for those EL wins was Monchi.


He also very much feels like a "safe option," right between the ballsy pick of Arteta and a "statement" appointment that Allegri or Simeone would've been (not that Simeone was ever going to be an option, but he's a name folk will always point to because Arsenal need a manager that'll shout at folk and breaking the bank for Simeone would've shown some COURAGE for a change and all that shit). Actually, Sarri - who I wanted - was probably the middle ground between ballsy and statement. Emery's sort of left field. 

This coming out of nowhere after a couple weeks of the club clearly briefing media on Arteta reeks of last minute cold feet by Gazidis and his porridge-gobblers. They had their idea of where they wanted to go with Arteta, so the jump to Emery (by all accounts they're nothing alike) doesn't seem to have much planning behind it. If they'd decided to go for someone "proven" like Allegri, failed and then went for Emery, that at least would have an understandable direction. This feels more like indecision before eventually settling on a choice that's least likely to end up with a bald man's head on a spike. 

I'm not a huge Emery fan by any stretch. His bottle jobs in big games put even Arsenal bottle jobs to shame and he's managed a side that's somehow been scudded by Barcelona worse than we ever have. We just went half a season without winning an away game and we've appointed a manager who went a full season without winning one. Some of his in-game management decisions in the past have been baffling. But he's still a very good coach and has an attention to detail that Arsenal haven't had under Wenger in years. I agree with the Monchi point and it was one of the first things I thought of in response to the "he won three Europa Leagues in a row!" talking point, but Monchi didn't coach those sides. Monchi didn't obliterate Klopp tactically in that final. Arsenal don't have a Monchi, but they're at least showing signs of having a sound structure above coaching level that Emery has worked well within before. 

I'm not over the moon with this appointment, but the banter at this club never dies so I'll give him until his first defeat before I make the banner and pilot the plane myself. Apparently he wants to build the squad around Ramsey and Aubameyang so at least he's not an idiot, and if he manages to convince Ramsey to sign a new deal I'll be helicoptering in the streets for a week. So silver linings and all that muck.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

More looking forward to seeing what Pelle does with West Ham.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

wkdsoul said:


> More looking forward to seeing what Pelle does with West Ham.


Probably a better version of Bilic at a guess. He’s a PL winner with attacking football and West Ham are based in the capital with ambitious owners so hopefully they get good recruitment.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Rugrat said:


> Probably a better version of Bilic at a guess. He’s a PL winner with attacking football and West Ham are based in the capital with ambitious owners so hopefully they get good recruitment.


Balotelli & Arnautovic up front... together at last... :banderas :lol


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Poch commits to Spurs until 2023
http://www.skysports.com/football/n...ttino-signs-new-tottenham-contract-until-2023

:rusevyes:fuckyeah:YES:flairdance:applause


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Spurs not winning anything for 5 more years :creepytrips


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Liverpool close to signing Fabinho from Monaco for €50m.

EDIT: Done deal


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001191603460100096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001193016382644224


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Good early deal for us. A proper DM with quality that I've been saying we need for a good while now. Not fussed about losing Can much, only for the reason that's it's never ideal to lose a player of some monetary value at a good age, for nothing.

But Keita and now Fabinho are very exciting midfield options.

Now, onto that GK situation eh.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Superb signing for Liverpool.

Does that confirm Can's officially leaving then?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The best thing about the Fabinho signing for Liverpool is that he won't be knackered from competing at the World Cup for Brazil, because he's not good enough to make their squad.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

and Hendo drops another place in the best liverpool mids list.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

FUN! said:


> The best thing about the Fabinho signing for Liverpool is that he won't be knackered from competing at the World Cup for Brazil, because he's not good enough to make their squad.


Phew.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Punkamaniac said:


> Superb signing for Liverpool.
> 
> Does that confirm Can's officially leaving then?


I feel like Keita’s signing all but confirmed it. This now puts any doubts to rest. Shame but shit Happens.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

People having a go at Sterling for having a new gun tattoo. I hate this world...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

everyone is offended by someone or something, and sadly social media gives these idiots a voice they never used to have

Sterling is a lil bitch tho tbh :fergie


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Keita, Fabinho and possibly Fekir :monkey












But won't buy a keeper :klopp2


Where's the transfer thread at? Don't let DA near it.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Allison is coming. with this 4 name alone it has been the best transfer window in yeaaaars.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Fabinho, Keita, Fekir and Alisson would be a brilliant summer for us. Would like a Firmino backup too and possibly an upgrade on Lovren if possible.

Mane Firmino Salah
Fekir
Keita Fabinho
Robertson Van Dijk New CB TAA
Alisson

Bench: Karius, Lovren, Clyne, Henderson, Wijnaldum, Ox, New ST

And the likes of Lallana, Moreno, Gomez, Klavan, Milner around too.

Would like to see Harry Wilson and Rhian Brewster get a chance where possible too.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

That's annoyingly a good line up


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Liverpool making all the right moves by upgrading some of the dross in their midfield, just need a keeper to go with it, and as has been pointed out, some bench options for the front 3.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

It wouldn't be a World Cup year without our media going after 1 of the players just before the tournament is due to start. Don't understand what the issue is anyway it's only a fucking tatoo of a gun which are quite popular. plus he's given his reasons as to why he got it done which makes the Sun look even more scummier now which is great.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Getting both Fakir and Allison does seem a stretch tbh, but :done if we manage to pull off both signings.

Keita and now Fabinho are excellent additions and it's great that we quickly and rather quietly wrapped up the Fabinho signing. A GK is of course a necessity ASAP. Prob another CB should be looked into too and a couple more attacking options. Esp needed for squad depth, as it showed last season how our bench is really lacking.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Joel said:


> People having a go at Sterling for having a new gun tattoo. I hate this world...


Guns don't score goals, people score goals :cozy


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Is Diogo Dalot any good?

Just read we're apparently going to be activating his release clause (£17.5m) from Porto.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Haha


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002172898159808512


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Everton have hired Marco Silva as Manager.

Not surprised, they wanted him after they sacked Koeman, then there was the fiasco with Watford & then they ended up with Big Sam instead.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Well, it was a good run. On the way down we go...


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton fan.

I am wondering what people’s thoughts on Marco Silva been appointed the new Everton manager ?

Also what he should do as regards to the squad for 2018/19 season?

Furthermore any Estoril, Sporting CP, Olympiacos ,Hull City and Watford fans talk about the style of play tactics strengths and weaknesses etc, of Marco Silva uses for his teams?

I look forward to the discussion .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Wouldn't be surprised if he was sacked within six months.


----------



## Tornado31619 (Jul 13, 2016)

Who are the Man Utd fans here?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Tornado31619 said:


> Who are the Man Utd fans here?


Me
Vader
Irish Jet
Monster
Desecrated 
Renegade 
Jamaican 
And a few others 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornado31619 (Jul 13, 2016)

I’ll figure out who they are eventually, lol.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Goro Majima said:


> Me
> Vader
> Irish Jet
> Monster
> ...


Me being one of the few others, as well as seabs.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Tornado31619 said:


> Who are the Man Utd fans here?


The good ones.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Tornado31619 said:


> Who are the Man Utd fans here?


@Role Model


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Tornado31619 said:


> Who are the Man Utd fans here?





Brock said:


> My view from my first trip to Old Trafford.
> 
> Not a great game, Huddersfield came to defend and Utd were meh overall. Picked up a bit second half and managed to get 2 goals and that was that. Lukaku was indeed awful bar his goal but Utd wern't great going forward tbh.
> 
> Each supporter did a free Munich souvinier pack to mark the 60th anniversary of the Munich disaster. Was a nice touch I have to say. Decent atmosphere at the game.


^


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp :armfold

Don't start, DA.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> Me being one of the few others, as well as seabs.


I forgot silent alarm, liam Miller and United 07 too but I dont think they've posted on here since the password meltdown. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

:smugjose

If we do get that RB from Porto then I'm intrigued, has promise & has played well from what I've looked up even at LB for most of the season so he's versatile at least


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

This place used to be crawling with Man Utd fans. In fact there was one even called @Man Utd Fan; Also RIP Liam Miller.


----------



## Tornado31619 (Jul 13, 2016)

So, anyone reckon we’ll sign Griezmann?


----------



## Young Sandwich (Jun 3, 2018)

Tornado31619 said:


> So, anyone reckon we’ll sign Griezmann?


Griezmann, Pogba & Lingard in the same team? 

Britain's Got Talent. ??


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tornado31619 said:


> So, anyone reckon we’ll sign Griezmann?


Is he not supposed to be Barca bound?


----------



## Young Sandwich (Jun 3, 2018)

Punkamaniac said:


> Tornado31619 said:
> 
> 
> > So, anyone reckon we’ll sign Griezmann?
> ...


Rumored but not credible sources


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Pretty much every credible source there is has reported on it. Barca have deliberately kept his shirt number free and they've been in trouble with FIFA for meeting his agent. He was even booed by Atletico fans in their final game. If it doesn't happen it's because Atletico have offered him circa 22 million euros per season which is more than Barca can afford and would make him the second highest paid player in the league behind Messi, who's fixed salary alone is about triple that.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

ah I miss MUF, Silent Alarm and Liam Miller. too many Liverpool fans around in comparison these days tbh


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Renegade™ said:


> ah I miss MUF, Silent Alarm and Liam Miller. too many Liverpool fans around in comparison these days tbh


Good job, as there'd be nothing else for people to talk about :evil


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Goro Majima said:


> Me
> Vader
> Irish Jet
> Monster
> ...





Even Flow said:


> Me being one of the few others, as well as seabs.





Goro Majima said:


> I forgot silent alarm, liam Miller and United 07 too but I dont think they've posted on here since the password meltdown.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Don't forget yours truly guys.

I was actually thinking about Liam Miller and united_07 a few weeks ago, a shame they've never returned to the forum since the password fiasco.

Also, don't forget about WOOLCOCK, always loved reading his posts. He did post if I recall a while back in a rare appearance but then vanished again. If I remember he was more of a FC United of Manchester fan (he still supported Manchester United though) and I always enjoyed reading his posts for bringing back safe standing in football stadiums.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I imagine the thought of watching Jose's United pushed him over the edge into sheep fucking depravity.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

@WOOLCOCK

pls


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Pep the racist. Poor Yaya.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

So ye Fred for 52 mil & Dalot coming next from Porto for 17.4mil

CB next pls


----------



## Tornado31619 (Jul 13, 2016)

Lenglet pls


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats to kenny Dalglish on his knighthood.

Giant of the game. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Goro Majima said:


> Congrats to kenny Dalglish on his knighthood.
> 
> *Giant of the game. *


Not sure about that.



He's only 5 foot 6.




:creepytrips


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

He was before my time, but I love watching old Liverpool games just because Dalglish was just that good. The pitches were shocking and the defenders would kick seven shades of shit out of him, but he could keep the ball like it was glued to his foot. Liverpool's best ever and I think there's an argument to be had that he's the best British player of all time.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005739596267782144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005872740660924416
:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Haha that's class.



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:jones they'll stand out anyway


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Bournemouth v Cardiff City
Arsenal v Manchester City
Fulham v Crystal Palace
Huddersfield Town v Chelsea
Liverpool v West Ham United
Manchester United v Leicester City
Newcastle United v Tottenham Hotspur
Southampton v Burnley
Watford v Brighton
Wolverhampton Wanderers v Everton

First day fixtures...


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bah, Tottenham at home again ffs.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Man Utd away first...that's nice.
Arsenal, Man City, Chelsea our last three games...even nicer.

Mixture of a start but I wouldn't be surprised if Puel is sacked sometime in September.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

december looks rough


----------

